# Cubing FML



## King Koopa (Apr 17, 2009)

I thought this would be a good thread to do, because only a fellow cuber could understand another cubers pain when doing cube related things...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 17, 2009)

have you ever made up an algorithm (or something that effects a part of the cube in a certain way) to realized that it could be usful just to forget what it was?


----------



## maxcube (Apr 17, 2009)

Dropping your cube in the toilet...


(Did not happen to me, but still...)


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 17, 2009)

*facepalm* you guys don't read FML do you? 

the format goes something like this:
"Today I..... . FML."


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 17, 2009)

On pace of a PB solve and....*POP*....cube explodes into 15 pieces. fml.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 17, 2009)

Ok erm yesterday, comp 4x4x4: PLL at 26 secs, realised I had a PLL parity, gave up after screwing up the PLL parity. Fudge my life.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Apr 17, 2009)

If only that comp stood for competition 
I pop a type a 3x3x3 in the toilet. I was it throughly with soap after :/
fizzle my life... All that soap wasted... Who cares about the cube


----------



## Tetris Cube (Apr 17, 2009)

Here's an FML done properly:

Today, I was in an intense cubing session, and nothing could stop or distract me from it. I was getting some texts, but I ignored them all. I got a lot of new PB singles and averages, and was so proud. I check my phone, and it was my GF telling me it's over. FML.

Totally not true, but FML-esque.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 17, 2009)

Today, I was doing some 3x3x3 solves on hi-games. One scramble came up with an easy x-cross. The solve was going pretty well, and I was reached the OLL before 8 seconds. I was halfway through the OLL alg when I heard glass shatter. It surprised me, so my hands slipped and I messed up the rest of the OLL. I undid the mistake I made, and finished the OLL alg. I had a PLL skip...and the OLL was just an antisune. FML.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 17, 2009)

What was the glass? That sucks, Sarah...X-cross + antisune + PLL skip....


----------



## JL58 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm cubing on a plane. My daughter wants to go to the restroom. Leave my (best) cube on my seat. Take her to the back of the plane. Come back. My cube is gone. I search everywhere. MY CUBE IS GONE!!! Who in the world would steal a cube in a plane???

Feed my lice.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 17, 2009)

Did you check/ask the people sitting next to you? I'd beat them until they told me where it was.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 17, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> What was the glass? That sucks, Sarah...X-cross + antisune + PLL skip....


 I made part of it up, but I did have a solve with an x-cross and another easy OLL which I messes up on


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 17, 2009)

I keep seeing algs everywhere. Like FML.


----------



## shelley (Apr 17, 2009)

Today during one of my solves, I accidentally did two F2L pairs completely wrong. As soon as I finished that, my last layer was solved. I wasted a LL skip on a non-solve. FML.

(Actually not so much an FML as it was just an unconventional solution. I ended up doing (R2 U2)*3, then an F perm on my white face. How many solves do you end up doing your PLL on the face you started your cross on?)


----------



## holypasta (Apr 17, 2009)

similar to the above FML:
i got a new PB on a solve. as soon as i finished celebrating, i realized that two of the F2L pairs were switched. FML.

yeah, i exaggerated that a lot. i didn't finish the entire solve before noticing, nor did i get a PB. however, i did have an extremely fast F2L before realizing that it was messed up.


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 17, 2009)

FLGL. ...........................


----------



## JL58 (Apr 17, 2009)

I can't beat anyone in front of my daughter... Not what I want her to see as a role model.
It was 4 months ago. I am still mad about it. Maybe someone was tired to see me cubing and decided to stop me. That's why I got my second best cube out and did it without stopping until we landed.


----------



## Faz (Apr 17, 2009)

I was doing a solve, really fast F2l, OLL was double wide antisune, got to a clockwise U perm at about 6.5-7 seconds, and I started the PLL, looked up at the timer, and I was like whoa! sub 9 NL! On the last 3 turns, it locked up, resulting in a 10.52. 

FML


----------



## TheJoker (Apr 17, 2009)

me... it is just a regular solve... on a competition... this event that i will never forget... as i average 3sec on PLL... but on one of my solve RCPO2k8 here in my country...

i finished up to OLL just 17sec... then there is an N-Perm... but BOOM... i don't know N-Perm... so to not destroy the solve... i just start doing N-Perm as if i'm doing it the first time...

it took me 10.23 secs to solve an N-Perm... yeah... FML... great... so it ended 27.xx secs... what a life...

heheheheheh...


----------



## rckclmb124 (Apr 17, 2009)

this didnt happen to me but my friend was solving his V-7 in the toilet and a piece fell in. he go it back.

and he lost a piece during a pop in one of his solves, it took V-cubes two weeks to send a new piece but they sent the mirrored piece.(I hope that made sense)Then another two weeks to get the correct piece. FHL


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 17, 2009)

Today, I bought a new bottle of silicone oil. Trying to squeeze some out into my main speedcube, the lid burst open, and the oil got everywhere. Ever since, my cube has had goo coming out of it constantly. FML.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 17, 2009)

Here is the link to anyone who would like to view the real FML page. http://www.fmylife.com

I have read every single one posted. xD


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 17, 2009)

rckclmb124 said:


> this didnt happen to me but my friend was solving his V-7 in the toilet and a piece fell in. he go it back.
> 
> and he lost a piece during a pop in one of his solves, it took V-cubes two weeks to send a new piece but they sent the mirrored piece.(I hope that made sense)Then another two weeks to get the correct piece. FHL



Can't he just swap the stickers around and it'll be the piece that he wanted?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 17, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Here is the link to anyone who would like to view the real FML page. http://www.fmylife.com
> 
> I have read every single one posted. xD



FYL, YDI.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 17, 2009)

ExoCorsair said:


> soccerking813 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the link to anyone who would like to view the real FML page. http://www.fmylife.com
> ...



What's that supposed to stand for? F your life, something something something?


----------



## Johannes91 (Apr 17, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > *FYL, YDI*.
> ...


FYL, YDI


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> rckclmb124 said:
> 
> 
> > this didnt happen to me but my friend was solving his V-7 in the toilet and a piece fell in. he go it back.
> ...



hahahaha!! re-FHL


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 17, 2009)

Today, I just did a 30.02 on computer 4x4x4, I thought I had a V perm but it was actually was an A perm so I had to undo a few moves. Splits: 8-10-12 Non lucky anything. FML.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 17, 2009)

Today, I took apart my ice cube for the first time. Now I can't get the last corner piece in. FMCL

I think that instead of FML, which means F My Life, we should instead say, FMCL, or F My Cubing Life. Just a suggestion.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Apr 17, 2009)

I love FML. But nothing FML worthy will happen to me. Especially not related to cubing.


----------



## Jai (Apr 17, 2009)

Today, I was doing the weekly competition. After a really nice 3x3 average of 5 (11.18, iirc), I realized that I was doing the wrong weekly comp. FML.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 17, 2009)

A few weeks ago, my ES 4x4 exploded and I couldn't find the internal 4x4 center piece (the part the caps connect to). Today I was cleaning up the desk I have all my puzzles on and the lost piece was under my Stack Mat. FMCL.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Apr 18, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Here is the link to anyone who would like to view the real FML page. http://www.fmylife.com
> 
> I have read every single one posted. xD



I love this one: 
"Today, I locked my keys in my car, after spending 20 minutes on the phone with AAA, and then waiting a half hour the guy showed up to unlock my car, he stuck his hand in the drivers side window and said " You couldn't just reach in"? I forgot I left he window open. FML"


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 18, 2009)

Lol, ya, so funny. There was another one, "Today, me and my friend were making smores at my house. We heard sirens down the road and went to check it out. Turns out my boss's house was burning. He gave me a dirty look and turned away. I realised I still had the marshmallow stick in my hand. FML" Not exactly that, but around the lines of it.

Sorry for the off topic.


----------



## maxcube (Apr 18, 2009)

F2L......10s.......all easy cases

Anti-sune......

J-Per...um...POP!

Would have been a lucky PB.

FMCL.


----------



## Three Days Grace Fan (Apr 18, 2009)

at school i dropped my backpack on my first cube and it broke. the cube was supposed to retire that afternoon. FML.


----------



## edwardtimliu (Apr 18, 2009)

today, I was Edward Liu, FML


----------



## King Koopa (Apr 18, 2009)

I just scrambled a cube and i had three CE pairs pre-made and i managed to keep two of them. the solve was so good and i locked up on something and got 11 when i could have gotten a sub 10. A couple solves later, i got another easy one and was at PLL at 7. I did a R' instead of a R and then undid it to finish the G perm. I got a 10. Just now I lost a tile to my DX 5x5. FML x3


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 18, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Lol, ya, so funny. There was another one, "Today, me and my friend were making smores at my house. We heard sirens down the road and went to check it out. Turns out my boss's house was burning. He gave me a dirty look and turned away. I realised I still had the marshmallow stick in my hand. FML" Not exactly that, but around the lines of it.
> 
> Sorry for the off topic.



Looks like a fake one that was taken off bash.org.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 18, 2009)

this is a true story that happened a couple weeks back

Today I was solving a terraminx for the first time on UMC. About two hours into the solve with maybe half an hour left my computer randomly decided it was time to start, making me lose all of the progress and the screencapture I was taking of the solve. FML


----------



## not_kevin (Apr 18, 2009)

edwardtimliu said:


> today, I was Edward Liu, FML



Shoot. That sucks.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 18, 2009)

not_kevin said:


> edwardtimliu said:
> 
> 
> > today, I was Edward Liu, FML
> ...



I agree. His life is F***ed.


----------



## WakDooD (Apr 18, 2009)

Today (actually yesterday), I was doing a 3x3 solve. The F2L was really smooth and my last layer was quite fast. Then, when I went to stop the timer, my finger slipped. The time was 0.07s slower than my personal best. FML


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 18, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> not_kevin said:
> 
> 
> > edwardtimliu said:
> ...



YDI


----------



## holypasta (Apr 18, 2009)

today, my best cube was stolen by a giant squid. the squid proceeded to acheive a 7-second BLD solve. FML.

unlike my previous post, this one was _not_ exaggerated.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 18, 2009)

Today, that same thing happened to me that happened to holypasta, aka: Ramen Noodles. Only it was a 2 second BLD on a 7x7. But then the squid ate it. FMCL


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 18, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Today, that same thing happened to me that happened to holypasta, aka: Ramen Noodles. Only it was a 2 second BLD on a 7x7. But then the squid ate it. FMCL



Please dont ruin this thread... I mean... STOP TROLLING!


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 18, 2009)

Today, I was doing a 4x4x4 solve. The centres were done pretty quick, and I had a lot of luck during the edge pairing. During the 3x3x3 phase the cross was simple and the LL had an OLL skip and a U perm. After the U perm I slammed the cube down. I realized I didn't start the timer. FMCL.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 18, 2009)

The other day I was taking a video. I broke my 4x4x4 PB, only to notice I forgot to hit record. FMCL.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 19, 2009)

Today, I was doing a 3x3x3 average on Cubemania. I got a PB single and a close to PB average. Just when I was about to submit the times, the page refreshed. FMCL.


----------



## holypasta (Apr 19, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Today, that same thing happened to me that happened to holypasta, aka: Ramen Noodles. Only it was a 2 second BLD on a 7x7. But then the squid ate it. FMCL



wait... did you just say that _I_ am a.k.a.'d as Ramen Noodles? normally, i would be delighted by such a name. however, my current name has great significance.


----------



## holypasta (Apr 19, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> soccerking813 said:
> 
> 
> > Today, that same thing happened to me that happened to holypasta, aka: Ramen Noodles. Only it was a 2 second BLD on a 7x7. But then the squid ate it. FMCL
> ...



please define ''trolling.''


----------



## KubeKid73 (Apr 19, 2009)

Today, I was recording myself doing BLD solves to see where I always mess up, and I did about 50 solves, and I had gotten my first success somewhere in the middle. Then I noticed the battery had died. I charged it while praying that I got the successful solve on tape. I watched the video and it cut out at right after I positioned the camera and started to scramble the cube the first time. FMCL.

Trolling = Neroflux's last post in this topic.


----------



## holypasta (Apr 19, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> Trolling = Neroflux's last post in this topic.



not very helpful...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 19, 2009)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=trolling


----------



## KubeKid73 (Apr 19, 2009)

Today, I took my pet boa consrictor to the vet because it was eating funny and acting weird. He used to sleep on my bed curled up, but recently he started lying straight, right next to my cube. The vet said that he was measuring how long it was to see if he'd be able to swallow it. FMCL



holypasta said:


> KubeKid73 said:
> 
> 
> > Trolling = Neroflux's last post in this topic.
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## holypasta (Apr 19, 2009)

@Stachuk1992: oh, i see. dene is quite the troller.

@KubeKid73: genius. pure genius. (the quote, not the story.)


----------



## KubeKid73 (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah. All my stories are fake. And the last one I just copied from FML.


----------



## King Koopa (Apr 20, 2009)

I just did an average of 12 and the last two solves were non lucky 10s with g perms.. FMCL


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 20, 2009)

King Koopa said:


> I just did an average of 12 and the last two solves were non lucky 10s with g perms.. FMCL



I don't see the bad part...


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 20, 2009)

He would've gotten better times if it weren't for those G perms?


----------



## andatude (Apr 21, 2009)

ok this happened just then as i woke up. I went to the toilet and was doing a poop and was edge pairing my 5x5 using frank morris's style (trying it out) i was on my last 2 edges and i did the parity alg. I was halfway through the alg when my rubiks 5x5 center edge popped!!! 

LUCKILY!!! it bounced onto the toilet SEAT!! and landed on the ground. I know this isn't really a FMCL, but it was so scary!! 

This is i guess a FMCL because i sat there for another 30 seconds trying to grab the piece which was like 1 meter away from the toilet . haha.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 21, 2009)

i had a 14 second average of 5(my av is like 17 so real good), im on my final solve and i accidently refresh the page deleting all my solve times.
fml


----------



## holypasta (Apr 21, 2009)

over the course of my cubing life, 2 of my 3 rubik's storeboughts broke. i mean that literally: a center cubie broke off of each of them. they couldn't be glued back on. FML.


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 21, 2009)

holypasta said:


> over the course of my cubing life, 2 of my 3 rubik's storeboughts broke. i mean that literally: a center cubie broke off of each of them. they couldn't be glued back on. FML.


same thing happened with me. Actually, all my storeboughts broke.

Today i was at school doing a 4x4. I had cubetimer up and i was getting a PB. I thought: if i get an OLL parity i will mess up on it. I got an OLL parity. I messed up on it. FML.


----------



## Kit Clement (Apr 21, 2009)

Today, this irritating kid in my math class who wants to learn how to solve a Rubik's Cube asks me if he can borrow one of mine. I tell him no, and he goes back to his seat when the teacher orders him to do so. I'm called to do a problem on the board, and while I'm turned the opposite way, the annoying kid goes through my backpack and grabs a cube. The teacher then confisgates it while I'm still at the board. FMCL


----------



## idpapro (Apr 21, 2009)

andatude said:


> ok this happened just then as i woke up. I went to the toilet and was doing a poop and was edge pairing my 5x5 using frank morris's style (trying it out) i was on my last 2 edges and i did the parity alg. I was halfway through the alg when my rubiks 5x5 center edge popped!!!
> 
> LUCKILY!!! it bounced onto the toilet SEAT!! and landed on the ground. I know this isn't really a FMCL, but it was so scary!!
> 
> This is i guess a FMCL because i sat there for another 30 seconds trying to grab the piece which was like 1 meter away from the toilet . haha.



almost same thing happend with me, only i popped my 6x6, and a peice fell into the tolet
FML
FML
FML
FML!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 21, 2009)

Edmund said:


> i had a 14 second average of 5(my av is like 17 so real good), im on my final solve and i accidently refresh the page deleting all my solve times.
> fml


 that's similar to the last one I wrote :/


----------



## jcuber (Apr 21, 2009)

I disasembled my 6x6 a few days ago to mod it, and I was very careful about not loosing pieces, It came to the last few being inserted, when I realized I was missing a medium-size inner piece. FMCL.


----------



## King Koopa (Apr 21, 2009)

When I broke my V-5 the V-Cube people sent me a replaecment core... when I went to put it back together I was missing a piece. I sent them another email asking me if they will send me another piece and they said no...FMCL


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 21, 2009)

King Koopa said:


> When I broke my V-5 the V-Cube people sent me a replaecment core... when I went to put it back together I was missing a piece. I sent them another email asking me if they will send me another piece and they said no...FMCL



When I broke my V-5 the V-Cube people didn't send me a replacement core, even after I offered to pay for it and shipping. At least be happy about getting one in the first place.


----------



## darkzelkova (Apr 21, 2009)

One of my cubes popped and I couldn't find the missing piece. It's still in my bedroom, and I haven't found it for months.

Other than a few good ones, FML is just like "wahh he cheated on me!" and it's getting really annoying.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 21, 2009)

I really like a girl. So does she . FAOL


----------



## mkbul (Apr 21, 2009)

Yesterday afternoon my small bro threw my mini 3x3 keychain on the floor for no reason and broke its core. I really liked it. FML


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 21, 2009)

Today a colleguae said she was willing to hook me up with some of her friends.
When I wasn't paying attention, she grabbed a network cable and put it inside my ear. (true story this time)
FTUTPC


----------



## King Koopa (Apr 22, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> King Koopa said:
> 
> 
> > When I broke my V-5 the V-Cube people sent me a replaecment core... when I went to put it back together I was missing a piece. I sent them another email asking me if they will send me another piece and they said no...FMCL
> ...



yeah, but i still can't use it


----------



## qqwref (Apr 22, 2009)

Today, someone came over and did a few solves with me. He has a faster A and H perm than I do. He averages over 20 seconds. FML


----------



## holypasta (Apr 23, 2009)

idpapro said:


> i popped my 6x6, and a peice fell into the tolet
> FML
> FML
> FML
> FML!!!!!!!!!



did you get it back?


----------



## Kit Clement (Apr 23, 2009)

Today, I was discussing F2L with somebody, when I accidentally said FML. FMCL.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 23, 2009)

non cubing:

So last Saturday I had a baseball game. I usaully wear sliding shorts but they were dirty so i wore boxers(and everything else ). It turns out i start pitching at the end of the game when we need it. Bottem 7(thats how many innings we play) i come in to pitch with there winning run on 3rd and the bases loaded with 2 outs( pressure ) I lift up my leg and my boxers rip! It freaked me out so i fell of the rubber and it was a balk and i gave up the winning run. FML


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 23, 2009)

(made up)
Today I was doing team BLD with a friend during school. During the last F2L pair and I told my friend" do the sexy move". My teacher walked by, and didn't see the cube. FMCL.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 23, 2009)

kippy33 said:


> Today, I was discussing F2L with somebody, when I accidentally said FML. FMCL.


So?...Is it that bad?...


----------



## Kit Clement (Apr 23, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> kippy33 said:
> 
> 
> > Today, I was discussing F2L with somebody, when I accidentally said FML. FMCL.
> ...


Hah, no, I thought it was just ironic. Wasn't me, actually, but a friend I was talking with.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 27, 2009)

Today my finger is very sore. More accurately, my left middle finger. Even more accurately, the side of that finger that I use for M' turns. And I use Roux. FMCL


----------



## idpapro (Apr 27, 2009)

holypasta said:


> idpapro said:
> 
> 
> > i popped my 6x6, and a peice fell into the tolet
> ...



no i diddnt, i need to find a new peice


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 28, 2009)

Today, I was reading the FML (Cube Edition) thread, when suddenly, my computer *EXPLODED.* I still have no idea how I posted this. FMMFCL.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 28, 2009)

FMCL! (msg too short)


----------



## soccerking813 (May 1, 2009)

[non-related]Today, my sister was plugging in our TV today, and she didn't know that the TV had to use an electricity converter, which stops the tv from kinda blowing up. So she plugs it straight into the wall while I am cubing on the computer. I heard a loud bang, and turn around to see the TV screen black and my sister starts crying. We got the TV 3 days ago. FML[/non-related]


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 2, 2009)

i almost broke my 7x7 pb yesterday and a piece flew out of my room on the last alg. came back, stop the timer, realized i was 0.02 seconds away from equaling my record. FML

edit: i broke my record today anyway...xD


----------



## spdcbr (May 2, 2009)

You soo sure that your solve was a PB or a world record...but you didn't time yourself...


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 2, 2009)

Today I was about halfway through solving the pentultimate on gelatinbrain. I hit backspace to undo a move. It actually functioned as previous page, and I lost all of my work. FML

(That's actually a fairly frequent occurrence though, and in this case I'm just going to use the knowledge I gained during the solve to beat the time and move count that I would've gotten.)


----------



## Zeroknight (May 3, 2009)

> FTUTPC
> FMMFCL



And may I ask what these mean?


----------



## soccerking813 (May 3, 2009)

I'm not sure what the first is, but I think the second one means, F my mother F'ing Cubing Life.


----------



## Odin (May 3, 2009)

Today my mother moved out (And my "Speed Solving The Cube" book was in her car, I most likely will never see it or her again). FML.


----------



## Ellis (May 3, 2009)

Odin said:


> Today my mother moved out (And my "Speed Solving The Cube" book was in her car, I most likely will never see it or her again). FML.



Whoa that sucks. Not about the book... the part about not seeing your mom again.


----------



## abr71310 (May 3, 2009)

Doing a U-perm (CCW) instead of a CW U-perm when you finished F2L in 12 seconds (I average 17 second F2Ls) with an Anti-Sune OLL, only to realize that you did the wrong permutation AFTER you stopped the timer at 17.43 seconds. FML... would have been the first sub-20 I ever had. Now I'm stuck with a crappy 20.49 because of a scramble that had a 4 move x-cross with the easiest OLL but the hardest PLL (G-perm, Anti-sune...)


----------



## Sa967St (May 3, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> Doing a U-perm (CCW) instead of a CW U-perm when you finished F2L in 12 seconds (I average 17 second F2Ls) with an Anti-Sune OLL, only to realize that you did the wrong permutation AFTER you stopped the timer at 17.43 seconds. FML... would have been the first sub-20 I ever had. Now I'm stuck with a crappy 20.49 because of a scramble that had a 4 move x-cross with the easiest OLL but the hardest PLL (G-perm, Anti-sune...)


...
It took you 5 seconds to do an antisune and U perm?


----------



## abr71310 (May 3, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> abr71310 said:
> 
> 
> > Doing a U-perm (CCW) instead of a CW U-perm when you finished F2L in 12 seconds (I average 17 second F2Ls) with an Anti-Sune OLL, only to realize that you did the wrong permutation AFTER you stopped the timer at 17.43 seconds. FML... would have been the first sub-20 I ever had. Now I'm stuck with a crappy 20.49 because of a scramble that had a 4 move x-cross with the easiest OLL but the hardest PLL (G-perm, Anti-sune...)
> ...



yeah, sad isn't it?? I sub-1 anti-sune usually and sub-2 U-perm... I'm just that bad!!! 

Also, FML again, I had an 11 second F2L, but my cube popped on the OLL... after I fixed it and did the G-perm for the PLL it was a 20.21...

easily woulda been sub-20... AGAIN... ><


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 7, 2009)

i was to break my 5x5 pb. at 1:42 I had 1 alg left. executed it wrongly, undid it, redid it, and the time became 1:59. since that was a fast alg i shld get at least 1:46 =(


----------



## Poke (May 8, 2009)

Today(yesterday), I was solving my first megaminx, but it was virtual. I was using no algs and had found a way to orient the edges. I was 1 turn away from permuting them when my cmputer crashed for no reason. FMCL.


----------



## Sa967St (May 9, 2009)

Today, I was going to go to a cube demonstration, and an awesome cuber who I really like was supposed to come too. I was looking foreward to this for a while, and we were planning to do team BLD and have fun racing each other. He didn't come. FML.


----------



## Gparker (May 10, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Today, I was going to go to a cube demonstration, and an awesome cuber who I really like was supposed to come too. I was looking foreward to this for a while, and we were planning to do team BLD and have fun racing each other. He didn't come. FML.



who was this awsome cuber?


----------



## Sa967St (May 10, 2009)

Gparker said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Today, I was going to go to a cube demonstration, and an awesome cuber who I really like was supposed to come too. I was looking foreward to this for a while, and we were planning to do team BLD and have fun racing each other. He didn't come. FML.
> ...



I could tell you, but then Eric Limeback would feel bad about himself.


----------



## I_love_cubes (May 10, 2009)

couple days
ago
4x4
adges and centers done at 40 sec, couldve been sub 1
I pisplaced the centers
and messed up my F2L
and had double parity
FML


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (May 10, 2009)

today i was about to get my PB on my mefferts 4x4x4 and the corner snapped off. FMCL


----------



## jacob15728 (May 10, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > abr71310 said:
> ...



How do you sub-1 an algorithm with 8 turns?


----------



## byu (May 10, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> abr71310 said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...


8 turns per second


----------



## irontwig (May 10, 2009)

byu said:


> jacob15728 said:
> 
> 
> > abr71310 said:
> ...



More like >8 tps.


----------



## jacob15728 (May 11, 2009)

byu said:


> jacob15728 said:
> 
> 
> > abr71310 said:
> ...



I'm capable of dividing 8 by 1, thank you very much. What I mean is, that doesn't seem possible. On Yu Nakajima's videos, he seems to be turning his cube at a somewhat slower rate.


----------



## Neroflux (May 11, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> I'm capable of dividing 8 by 1, thank you very much. What I mean is, that doesn't seem possible. On Yu Nakajima's videos, he seems to be turning his cube at a somewhat slower rate.



did you know some people can sub 1 t perm consistently (>14tps)?


----------



## Robert-Y (May 11, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> jacob15728 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm capable of dividing 8 by 1, thank you very much. What I mean is, that doesn't seem possible. On Yu Nakajima's videos, he seems to be turning his cube at a somewhat slower rate.
> ...



Who can?


----------



## mkbul (May 12, 2009)

I was speedsolving at school, it popped he right moment that a student accidently hit me in the back and ive sent the cube at 2 meters high flying and it falled and broke its core at 2 and its corner piece at 3. The other pieces went flying all over the class. FML

(Thankfully ive found them all and i will superglue them soon.)


----------



## qqwref (May 13, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Neroflux said:
> 
> 
> > jacob15728 said:
> ...



You can't? Wow, you must be one of the slowest T-permers I know of.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 13, 2009)

Was that supposed to be sarcastic?
I can't


----------



## Robert-Y (May 14, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > Neroflux said:
> ...



I take that back. I just watched Rowe's T perm video again and realised that he was successful on getting sub-1 on most of his attempts 

And yes, I'm not particularly fast at PLL nor any other step. I'm just good overall


----------



## Kian (May 14, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> I'm capable of dividing 8 by 1, thank you very much. What I mean is, that doesn't seem possible. On Yu Nakajima's videos, he seems to be turning his cube at a somewhat slower rate.



it depends on the moves required. i can easily sub one antisune (which is 7 moves, actually) and I'm not fast.


----------



## Ellis (May 14, 2009)

Today, I realized that I can't sub-1 a single perm. FML

You guys are all crazy. I can't sub-1 anything. T, A, U, J, H, nothing. I think the longest alg I can sub-1 is a double anti-sune (11 moves?), but still no where close on any of my perms.

I think breandon said he can consistently sub-1 2/3 of his perm algs. geez.

Edit- Yup, he did say that

"All plls are now sub 1.3 (and consistently sub 1.5) 

Also, more than half are now sub 1(about 2/3 consistently)"

FFFMMMMLLLLL


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 14, 2009)

I was doing a V6 solve using my computer as a timer (I don't always get sub-10 times so I didn't use a stackmat), it looks like I was going to get a sub-10, maybe even sub-9 and all of a sudden my computer shuts down

I may never know my time


----------



## ChaosWZ (May 14, 2009)

Today I was hanging out after school with friends, coincidentally it was raining and my friend asked to borrow my cube. He plays with it for about 15 seconds and about 12 of the pieces pop out, including 3 center caps and some caps on the corners. they fell into the mud and the stickers are peeling off... FML


----------



## (X) (May 14, 2009)

Today I was taking the tiles of my cloned mefferts cube, and as I was taking of a tile the center broke, and then it happened one more time with a center later and after that with a corner. FMCL


----------



## DaveDiablos (May 15, 2009)

The other day, i was playing with my type a white...i went somewhere and left the cube with checker pattern on it... When i get my cube back.... some kid peel the sticker off and trying to solve it by peeling sticker and sticker it back...

FML


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 15, 2009)

UGGGGG!!!!!
Today, I was on my last solve an an average that was close to sub 20. Finally, I finished, and got a 17.55, which lowered my average to 19.89! I looked down and realized I did the wrong J Perm. So I ended up DNFing and I got a 20.49 average instead of that glorious sub-20. FML.


----------



## Unknown.soul (May 24, 2009)

Today I was going to scramble my Meffert's 4x4, then a center broke. I couldn't glue it back together and I'll have to wait for a reply from Meffert's.
FMCL.

Edit: I can't seem to post my picture.
http://img2.pict.com/ad/5f/c9/9b1baf24efbc3df71b35aa1717/FsMfQ/320/dsc00045.jpg


----------



## Odin (May 24, 2009)

Today, I got a 58.xx second solve. I'm sub-30. FMCL.


----------



## JustinJ (May 24, 2009)

Today, I got my second ever LL skip. I wasn't timing myself. FMCL.


----------



## Vulosity (May 24, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> Today I was going to scramble my Meffert's 4x4, then a center broke. I couldn't glue it back together and I'll have to wait for a reply from Meffert's.
> FMCL.



Me too! FMCL.


----------



## fanwuq (May 24, 2009)

Today, I failed to learn full BH.for linear FMC.


----------



## jacob15728 (May 24, 2009)

The other day, I was in the school cafeteria sitting with my friend and we were cubing. Some kids came up and asked him to let them borrow his cube, but he said no. So to be nice, I foolishly agreed. They took it to their table. After a few minutes, I got suspicious and went over to investigate. They gave me my cube back, and at first I didn't notice anything wrong. Then, when I tried to solve it, I noticed that there was a white-yellow edge and the sticker was peeling. FML


----------



## Weston (May 24, 2009)

i think lucas garron has a pretty big FML
where he got to PLL before 4 seconds and popped.

hence, the lucas garron scramble


----------



## Unknown.soul (May 26, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> Today I was going to scramble my Meffert's 4x4, then a center broke. I couldn't glue it back together and I'll have to wait for a reply from Meffert's.
> FMCL.
> 
> Edit: I can't seem to post my picture.
> http://img2.pict.com/ad/5f/c9/9b1baf24efbc3df71b35aa1717/FsMfQ/320/dsc00045.jpg



I don't want to make a new thread for this:



Meffert's said:


> ______, please send a Free replacement.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> UM


----------



## soccerking813 (May 26, 2009)

Today I was timing a 5x5 solve, and it was going really good. I though I would get at least sub-9 or sub-8. My pb is ~10:30. Then I had a huge pop and put some pieces in wrong. FMCL.


----------



## TimeFreeze (May 26, 2009)

2 days ago I made a pretty good solve on the 3x3 in a comp, it would've been my only official sub-20. I look down to check the time in the middle of an alg, the timer didn't start. F.M.L


----------



## Nukoca (May 27, 2009)

A week ago, I did a whole bunch of solves, and out of nowhere I got a sub-25. I did like 10 more solves, all <25. I was so happy! It was when I looked up at the cubetimer page I had open that I realized that I had set the 15 second inspection time to on. 

F(udge)MCL!


----------



## Vulosity (May 27, 2009)

Today, my Edison cube from Tribox arrived. But, no one was home to sign for it. FML.

(I had been waiting all week for it, and now I'll have to wait another day.)


----------



## IamWEB (May 27, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> Today, my Edison cube from Tribox arrived. But, no one was home to sign for it. FML.
> 
> (I had been waiting all week for it, and now I'll have to wait another day.)



Awww, YLFS


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (May 28, 2009)

Today (actually a couple solves ago), I had the BEST solve I've ever had... 4 move cross, fast first two f2l pairs, the third one when I inserted created the 4th pair at the same time... the F R U R' U' F' T-shaped OLL... and a PLL skip... I slam the keyboard and... I didn't even start the timer >.< That might have been a sub 15 (my first) FML.


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 1, 2009)

I got one similar to that aznmortalx.

Today, no yesterday, I was doing the first solve of my session, and it was really good. Like, one-look OLL and a U perm. Then I hit the spacebar and it said 2.49. I dunno what I did. Maybe I inspected then started the timer. If so, that means it would have been a 17.xy solve.


----------



## wing92 (Jun 1, 2009)

i was playing with my one and only diy cube at school and my friend wanted to mess with it. he dropped it either 2 or 3 times (cant remember which) but nothing happened. i was telling my girlfriend about it and i dropped the cube for demonstration purposes. it exploded, pieces everywhere, and the core broke.


----------



## panyan (Jun 1, 2009)

Today, I was doing some 3x3x3 solves. The cube exploded in a massive pop. I got my finger trapped between two pieces in the cube, one edge hit me in the eye, ripping my retina; another edge piece flew into my throat, chocking me for several minutes. FML.

is that ok? i;ve never done this before


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 6, 2009)

Today, I was on gabbasoft about to solve my first 6x6 (a long time ago
!!) I was on the last move. i accidentally turned the wrong layers, realizing my mistake, i went to press the undo button.........I hit scramble button.

FMCL


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 6, 2009)

Today, I was making my CMLL video set. i realized after that I said "edge" for every single time I was suppose to say "corner" and now I have to redo them. FMCL


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 6, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Today, I was making my CMLL video set. i realized after that I said "edge" for every single time I was suppose to say "corner" and now I have to redo them. FMCL



Ouch. And i was looking forward to that video


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 6, 2009)

Today I was doing some 3x3x3 solves on hi-games. During one of the solves I finished the f2l and OLL in under 10 seconds. I just needed a fast PLL to break my PB. The PLL was a J perm (my favourite and fastest one). I fumbled on it, and messed up the entire cube. FML.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 6, 2009)

Today, I was trying hard to get a sub-20 average on tape. My camera died after the first solve. The average was 19.77. FML.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 6, 2009)

Today, I did an average of 25. My average was 21.83, 2 seconds higher than what I've been averaging for the past two weeks. FMCL.


----------



## Faz (Jun 7, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> Today, I did an average of 25. My average was 21.83, 2 seconds higher than what I've been averaging for the past two weeks. FMCL.



Facepalm. Fail. LOL

Today I had a 5x5 reduction sub 1, then had a massive lockup. FMCL


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 7, 2009)

Roux-er said:


> Today, I was on gabbasoft about to solve my first 6x6 (a long time ago
> !!) I was on the last move. i accidentally turned the wrong layers, realizing my mistake, i went to press the undo button.........I hit scramble button.
> 
> FMCL



That happened to me 3 hours into a 20x20 a while back


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 7, 2009)

Yay, 19.99 average of 25, with a 19.28 RA 10 of 12 and 18.38 RA 3 of 5 
I guess I was just trying to turn fast and not looking ahead enough before.


----------



## Ellis (Jun 7, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> Yay, 19.99 average of 25, with a 19.28 RA 10 of 12 and 18.38 RA 3 of 5
> I guess I was just trying to turn fast and not looking ahead enough before.



uh, wrong thread?


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 7, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Lord Voldemort said:
> 
> 
> > Yay, 19.99 average of 25, with a 19.28 RA 10 of 12 and 18.38 RA 3 of 5
> ...



Before meaning here



Lord Voldemort said:


> Today, I did an average of 25. My average was 21.83, 2 seconds higher than what I've been averaging for the past two weeks. FMCL.


----------



## Odin (Jun 7, 2009)

panyan said:


> Today, I was doing some 3x3x3 solves. The cube exploded in a massive pop. I got my finger trapped between two pieces in the cube, one edge hit me in the eye, ripping my retina; another edge piece flew into my throat, chocking me for several minutes. FML.
> 
> is that ok? i;ve never done this before



Did you make that up?


----------



## Rozir (Jun 7, 2009)

JL58 said:


> I can't beat anyone in front of my daughter... Not what I want her to see as a role model.
> It was 4 months ago. I am still mad about it. Maybe someone was tired to see me cubing and decided to stop me. That's why I got my second best cube out and did it without stopping until we landed.



well im 15 so someone would have gotten their ass kicked, or it would have been 9-11 all over again lol


----------



## royzabeast (Jun 7, 2009)

Today, after generally looking for my cube throughout the past 12 hours, I decided to do a thorough search throughout my house. After 19 hours and 49 seconds (I decided to take my vidcam with me) I was convinced taht it was either in my dads car or el polo loco. I then go upstairs and kick my backpack, and find it int he bottom pocket.

FML.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 8, 2009)

Today, I was doing normal speedsolves on my 3x3x3, when while scrambling, an edge popped. I wasn't sure of which way it went back in, so I guessed, and timed the solve nonetheless, figuring one edge flipped would have been solved anyway. I had a really nice F2L, and an Anti-Sune OLL, followed by a PLL skip, but I didn't recognize the PLL skip for 3 seconds due to that flipped edge right in the UF space. I got a 14.53, and it easily could have been a lucky PB for me. FMCL.


----------



## Musje (Jun 8, 2009)

I was solving the cube and timing it. 

On like 3 moves before having it solved I get a massive pop (like 8 cubies shot to all sides). I got the "stackmat" (DIY thing) anyway and notice it would've been a new PB (non lucky) 
FMCL


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm about to try and get my first 3-successes in a row streak for BLD. and right after memo, the cube pops on the first alg.


----------



## Nukoca (Jun 8, 2009)

Odin said:


> panyan said:
> 
> 
> > Today, I was doing some 3x3x3 solves. The cube exploded in a massive pop. I got my finger trapped between two pieces in the cube, one edge hit me in the eye, ripping my retina; another edge piece flew into my throat, chocking me for several minutes. FML.
> ...



Just a guess, but I think he DID make that up.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jun 17, 2009)

First one-handed solve of the day. I am on OLL and can see a PLL skip...it was going to be a 13-14 second solve but I popped...FMCL D:


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 3, 2009)

Today I was recording a 3x3x3 average of 12. It was going really well, with several sub-13 singles, and the overall average was probably at a nice low-13. When I went back to see the times (I was just using my stackmat timer), I realized that the camera wasn't on. FMCL.


----------



## abr71310 (Jul 3, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Today I was recording a 3x3x3 average of 12. It was going really well, with several sub-13 singles, and the overall average probably at was a nice low-13. When I went back to see the times (I was just using my stackmat timer), I realized that the camera wasn't on. FMCL.



okay i didn't mean it literally, but holy crap... im so sorry.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 3, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Today I was recording a 3x3x3 average of 12. It was going really well, with several sub-13 singles, and the overall average was probably at a nice low-13. When I went back to see the times (I was just using my stackmat timer), I realized that the camera wasn't on. FMCL.
> ...


 ya I know  ts'ok


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 3, 2009)

HAHA...I *just* saw this on facebook.
Just do another average, but PUT THE CAMERA ON!!!


----------



## Gparker (Jul 8, 2009)

Bump 


I saw this on fmylife.com, I think It's pretty funny 

Today, I spent 3 hours looking at a youtube video for how to do rubik's cube. Even after being told how to do it, I couldn't finish it. I scroll down at the comments and read "Awesome! I'm 10 and can do it in 3 minutes now!". I'm 28 and still couldn't get it, even with a guide. FML


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 8, 2009)

Gparker said:


> Bump
> 
> 
> I saw this on fmylife.com, I think It's pretty funny
> ...


[email protected] comments

"I hope you were using pogobat's video" @[email protected]


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 8, 2009)

I linked Sarah to that yesterday on facebook 
I win.

anyway, I hit a LL skip yesterday(with Petrus, so it's not as cool), during a OH solve, and wasn't timing it, since I was in the car. :/


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 20, 2009)

*bump*

Today, I was looking through the recent posts, and saw the FMC topic, thinking it stood for f my cube. fml


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 20, 2009)

kippy33 said:


> *bump*
> 
> Today, I was looking through the recent posts, and saw the FMC topic, thinking it stood for f my cube. fml


YDI  msg too short


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 20, 2009)

Today I was restickering my 6x6. I put two green sides on the cube. FMCL


----------



## i luv pants (Jul 26, 2009)

Today, I went to my first cubing tournament. I had an easy cross, and all 4 F2L's were R U R'. I had a "T" OLL (F R U R' U' F') and clockwise edge rotation. Just as I was about to do R' to finish it off, my cube broke into 27 pieces. I would have gotten 8.03 seconds.
FML


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 26, 2009)

i luv pants said:


> Today, I went to my first cubing tournament. I had an easy cross, and all 4 F2L's were R U R'. I had a "T" OLL (F R U R' U' F') and clockwise edge rotation. Just as I was about to do R' to finish it off, my cube broke into 27 pieces. I would have gotten 8.03 seconds.
> FML



Uhh...that's not possible. And a cube is 21 pieces including the core, so you mean some of the pieces broke so it's unusable?


----------



## lowonthefoodchain (Jul 26, 2009)

Today, I was doing an average of 12. I needed a sub 18 to get a sub 19 average. With OLL done at 14 seconds, I finished PLL. I missed the stackmat timer. FML.


----------



## mr.onehanded (Jul 30, 2009)

JL58 said:


> I can't beat anyone in front of my daughter... Not what I want her to see as a role model.
> It was 4 months ago. I am still mad about it. Maybe someone was tired to see me cubing and decided to stop me. That's why I got my second best cube out and did it without stopping until we landed.



They were probably pissed at all the noise you were making on the plane.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 30, 2009)

I got an awesome solve, with a PLL skip, and when I stopped the timer, it was 8.47. Unfortunately, it was also +2. FMCL...


----------



## V-te (Jul 30, 2009)

I was solving my cube' with F2l done quickly and a pll skip. My time was 25.30 and I looked at the cube and realized that an f2l pair had an orange edge instead of a red, and a blue edge was where a green was. 
FML.


----------



## JustinJ (Aug 3, 2009)

Today, the awesome 2x2 I used to set my NR was knocked off a table and fell apart  I put it back together, but it felt different. I was trying to cut corners with it, like I always did before, and I noticed it had a squeaky sound it didn't have before. Then it exploded. FML.  I don't think it will ever be as good as it was before.


----------



## xTheAndyx (Aug 3, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> i luv pants said:
> 
> 
> > Today, I went to my first cubing tournament. I had an easy cross, and all 4 F2L's were R U R'. I had a "T" OLL (F R U R' U' F') and clockwise edge rotation. Just as I was about to do R' to finish it off, my cube broke into 27 pieces. I would have gotten 8.03 seconds.
> ...



there's 27 including the centers.

just throwing that out.


----------



## oneofthosedudes (Aug 5, 2009)

i've read FML before. i thought if this 1 a while ago, but i knew that the regular internet isnt smart enough to comprehend it XD

Today, I was cubing in the car. I was doing great, then 2 pieces popped and went out the window. On the highway. FML


----------



## (X) (Aug 5, 2009)

oneofthosedudes said:


> i've read FML before. i thought if this 1 a while ago, but i knew that the regular internet isnt smart enough to comprehend it XD
> 
> Today, I was cubing in the car. I was doing great, then 2 pieces popped and went out the window. On the highway. FML




Hahah, I always close the windows when I cube in the car


----------



## vvtopkar (Aug 5, 2009)

I forgot to start my FMCL with "today" today because I was so caught up in the fantastic feeling of a buttery-smooth V-Cube. FMCL


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Aug 6, 2009)

Today, I was cubing with my storebought, almost got a sub40 but THEN I COULDN'T FIND MY TIMER. FML.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 7, 2009)

Today, I was playing golf. On the last hole, I had to rake the sand trap and got a giant fiberglass splinter embedded in my hand. I'm now sitting here with baking soda paste on my hand, trying to OH. Nationals is in two weeks. I still don't know Guimond. FMCL.


----------



## Davepencilguin (Aug 7, 2009)

This happened at the Houston Open:
Today, I was starting my bld solves. My first solve ended in a DNF, just because of something stupid. Then, halfway through the solve portion on my 2nd attempt, the guy who's solving right next to me's phone starts ringing. Completely threw off my concentration and ended up with 3 DNFs. FML.


----------



## JustinJ (Aug 7, 2009)

Today, this happened. FML.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Aug 7, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Today, this happened. FML.



THAT SUCKS!! 

I was doing a 3x3 solve on hi-games, and I saw that the blue cross was really good. I'm not colour neutral but I decide to try it just for fun. And I'm on PLL at like 7 seconds and so I get a bit nervous and my time was 10.81. Tied my pb. FML


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 8, 2009)

Today, I learned that X-Cross does not work for me. I got a scramble with an 8 move double X-Cross (that didn't insert two of the cross edges). I went for it. I do my cross on D and use a lot of Uw moves. I lost it all. FMCL.


----------



## poptheman1 (Aug 8, 2009)

I was solving my v-7, timed, then i finished and "stopped" the timer. It wasnt on. FML. IHML.


----------



## Fobo911 (Aug 10, 2009)

Today, my friend asked to the borrow the cube. I let him. He then went into the restroom with it and accidentally dropped it into the toilet and all his crap. Sh*t (literally). FMCL


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 10, 2009)

Solving Minx yesterday, and I was on LL at early 3 minutes and the Red face unscrewed? FML


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 10, 2009)

Last night, I set my new 2x2 PB _on film!_ I had just added it to my sig and youtube page, when I realized that I got the scramble wrong. FMCL.


----------



## tanya33 (Aug 10, 2009)

Today I tried putting super glue on my the screws for my mefferts megaminx (2 weeks old) and just ruined the core. The screws were unscrewing themselves i think because I took them out 5ish times for springs. I put the pieces on another core but its way too loose now and basically broken. fml :fp


----------



## xTheAndyx (Aug 12, 2009)

today, i learned that you have to solve the edges in their correct spot on a 3x3x4 >.<

also a 3x3x4 has 4x4 parities >=l i am mad.


----------



## Cride5 (Aug 12, 2009)

maxcube said:


> Dropping your cube in the toilet...
> 
> 
> (Did not happen to me, but still...)



PMSL, ..the motto: Never to use a 'shitty' cube  :fp

(bit late on the uptake, jus started reading this thread)


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 12, 2009)

Today on the last solve of an epic amazing average of 12, I did PLL, dropped my cube, and touched the keyboard as fast as i could to stop my timer. Unfortunately i hit the ENTER key and during my solve vista's "Windows has important updates that need to be installed, press OK to restart your computer" window showed up. Needless to say the computer restarted, the data was lost, and i still have the same old Personal Best. FML


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 12, 2009)

bwatkins said:


> Today on the last solve of an epic amazing average of 12, I did PLL, dropped my cube, and touched the keyboard as fast as i could to stop my timer. Unfortunately i hit the ENTER key and during my solve vista's "Windows has important updates that need to be installed, press OK to restart your computer" window showed up. Needless to say the computer restarted, the data was lost, and i still have the same old Personal Best. FML



Ouch. There are much easier ways to learn to use a Mac.


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 12, 2009)

Today, I learned that accidentally spraying Jig-a-loo into a wound can be rather painful. FML.


----------



## Novriil (Aug 12, 2009)

Not today but a while ago I was cubing with my old type a in a bus. Then it popped and the piece went into a hole in the wall.. You know the bus has those holes in the aluminum .. FML


----------



## Crystl (Aug 12, 2009)

for the recent time,a guy who is the teacher did not keep his promise as he's selling cube cheaper than me, stealing my customer , FML


----------



## Logan (Aug 12, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Today, the awesome 2x2 I used to set my NR was knocked off a table and fell apart  I put it back together, but it felt different. I was trying to cut corners with it, like I always did before, and I noticed it had a squeaky sound it didn't have before. Then it exploded. FML.  I don't think it will ever be as good as it was before.



Is it an eastsheen? If so, that's happened to me. 

Here is what you do:

1. Take it apart
2. glue the end of the centers (the part that goes in the hole) into the core (use as little glue as possible).
3. wait
4. wait some more
5. wait over night
6. reassemble
7. repeat steps 3-5 until you realize what your doing
8. cube!


----------



## fundash (Aug 13, 2009)

i would be able to go to this competition, but its 2 days BEFORE i get back from Paris,France...FML


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 15, 2009)

So today was the first day of the U.S. Nationals. It felt weird because they did the 3x3 first round today, even though today was supposed to be mainly qualification rounds. I just shrugged it off. I've been practicing a lot, and I wasn't too surprised at my first solve being 11.34. However, I was surprised when it was followed by another 3 11's and a 10. I was so surprised, and I actually won the first round. 

I thought it was a fluke, but I also won the second round with an average of 11.71. After this, I wasn't as surprised that I also won the finals with an 11.06 average! Just when things couldn't possibly get any better...

I wake up.


----------



## Kuraudo39 (Aug 15, 2009)

Yesterday, I was cubing kinda fast with my crappy storebought, then someone threw a tennis ball at me, making me drop my cube on the concrete floor and sending it splintering into what... 21 pieces? i told him to pay me but I got a **** OFF! fmcl


----------



## how-to-solve-a-rubix (Aug 15, 2009)

funny ! i dont think it ever happened to someone


----------



## Escher (Aug 15, 2009)

I'd forgotten about this thread:
Right, I've been sitting there for about 2 or 3 hours, trying to record a sub 12 avg of 12 on vid. I start getting pretty close, one or two 12.0x averages.
Suddenly, I get a 9.72 non lucky _with a mistake at the end_, right after an 11. I think "awesome", and carry on. After, another 11, so it's going well.
The cross on the next solve aint too bad, f2l is as fast as normal and I get a good OLL (wide sune from BR), I get a PLL skip and slam the cube down @ 9.74s. 
Shame I forgot to AUF.
FMCL.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQepfe37mXQ

If I hadn't made both of those mistakes I would definitely have had a 10.xx avg of 5 on tape...


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 16, 2009)

Today, I wasted over 3 hours doing FMC solves. Not one good solution. I DNFed everything that didn't look like it can be sub-30, then finally I just completed one with ZZ for fun and got 44.
FMCL? That means Fewest moves cubing - lucky. This is not FMCL. This is * DNF*.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 23, 2009)

Today, I was at a cube meet, doing some team solving. We wanted to get a good solve on video, but weren't doing so well. After several bad solves, we had one solve that was going well, and the last F2L slot case was a WV case that we both happen to know. Right before we finished the alg, the camera batteries died. All that was left was a U2. We had an LL skip, but we don't have video evidence. FMCL.


^ true story, and idk if I should upload the video or not since it only has the first 30 seconds of the solve (the time was 38.xx)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 23, 2009)

Today, I was doing my second-ever Roux average of 100, and 40ish solves in, I hit refresh, and my times went bye bye. 
RAWR, BLAH! 
FMCL


----------



## mbrart (Aug 27, 2009)

Today I made a trip all the way into town (Wal Mart is 20+ minutes away) to get a can of CRC silicone to replace my 3-in-1 that I regret getting. They sold it at the Wal Mart I went to. But it was all out. FML


----------



## Edmund (Aug 27, 2009)

(this isn't really cube related)
Today school started, FML


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Aug 27, 2009)

Edmund said:


> (this isn't really cube related)
> Today school started, FML



+1


----------



## mbrart (Sep 12, 2009)

A couple here that happened in the last 2 weeks.

1) I was doing great on a solve on the squircle modded 4x4 I bought from Thrawst. Then the top layer vomited all over the dresser. My sister asked from the other room, "Did it fall apart?" I replied, "It exploded." FML

2) I'd disassembled my V5 and was getting ready to reassemble when the black center cap popped off. I saw the screw head, was intrigued, and started popping center caps off with my 3 inch locking blade Gerber. The knife slipped and some strange red liquid started pouring from my left index finger. FML

3) Those aren't actually screws. FML


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 12, 2009)

Today, a friend asked to see my 3x3. I gave it to him, and he never gave it back. That's my competition 3x3. Boulder '09 is next weekend. FMCL.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 12, 2009)

my 3x3 broke, then my 2x2, then my 4x4. now im left with pyra, and 5x5


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 12, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Today, I was at a cube meet, doing some team solving. We wanted to get a good solve on video, but weren't doing so well. After several bad solves, we had one solve that was going well, and the last F2L slot case was a WV case that we both happen to know. Right before we finished the alg, the camera batteries died. All that was left was a U2. We had an LL skip, but we don't have video evidence. FMCL.
> 
> 
> ^ true story, and idk if I should upload the video or not since it only has the first 30 seconds of the solve (the time was 38.xx)



upload it. with a extra bit of video, showing the same case, confirming it would have been a ll skip


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 12, 2009)

today, I was reading these F my life things and the guy above me double posted instead of editing his post. I got so mad that I threw a cube at the wall...now I have a ES 5x5 with a snapped core and a hole in the wall. FMCL.

seriously though, when was it ok to double post on this site...?
Yeah off-topic...but still


----------



## edd5190 (Sep 12, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Today, a friend asked to see my 3x3. I gave it to him, and he never gave it back. That's my competition 3x3. Boulder '09 is next weekend. FMCL.



That's a problem for a lot of people. I do what Chris Hardwick does - only take your SECOND best cube out with you, so that nothing happens to your best cube.


----------



## mbrart (Sep 12, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Today, a friend asked to see my 3x3. I gave it to him, and he never gave it back. That's my competition 3x3. Boulder '09 is next weekend. FMCL.



Just like at summer camp. I let a guy borrow my cube and didn't say he could let anybody else see it. It disappeared for a while, and one of my tiles was bent at the corner. Next time I'm bringing a crappy 3x3 for other people to play with and keeping my main speed cube under lock and key.


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 12, 2009)

edd5190 said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Today, a friend asked to see my 3x3. I gave it to him, and he never gave it back. That's my competition 3x3. Boulder '09 is next weekend. FMCL.
> ...



That's exactly the way to do it, and that's normally what I do. The universe conspired against me though, because I gave my second best one to a friend who didn't have one so she could practice. My 3rd best has the Japanese color scheme, which I'm not used to, 4th best was lost at Nationals, 5th best pops too much, 6th best locks too much, and 7th best is a terrible storebought. FMCL.


----------



## Lorenzo (Sep 13, 2009)

Today I was doing a solve with my (slightly loose) Edison cube. i got a really fast x-cross and a really fast f2l (for me) and an OLL skip with a T-Perm. On the verge of beating my PB by 3 seconds, i get recognition fail on a T-Perm :fp
then when i finally recognize it, i start my T-perm...on the first R, the cube pops. DNF+Recog Fail+PB Fail+T-Perm Fail+Lucky solve Fail. FML. Although IDI.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 14, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Today, I was at a cube meet, doing some team solving. We wanted to get a good solve on video, but weren't doing so well. After several bad solves, we had one solve that was going well, and the last F2L slot case was a WV case that we both happen to know. Right before we finished the alg, the camera batteries died. All that was left was a U2. We had an LL skip, but we don't have video evidence. FMCL.
> ...



I ended up uploaded it anyway. 
It gets cut off in the middle of the F2LL alg, so if you don't believe us that it had an LL skip, you can just recreate that case yourself.


----------



## Hays (Sep 15, 2009)

Today, I was having the best 6x6 solve ever, after f2l I realized I messed up color scheme, I finished the solve with messed up color scheme, would have been a 2:58.xx, would have been first sub-6. FMCL


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 15, 2009)

Just got my competition 3x3 back... in pieces. Tension is off, needs to be cleaned, Boulder '09 is on Friday. FMCL.


----------



## Faz (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok, just remembered this, and I thought I would share it.

At NZ champs, first round, I did my solves, got 12.55 avg (bleh), and then proceeded to judge Dene and others.

On the 3rd? solve, I saw a massive block of green, which turned out to be a 1x1x2, plus a cross edge. It was a 4 move X cross.

Apparently my cube was scrambled wrong, and I wasn't allowed to do the solve with the correct scramble.

When I was scrambling for everyone else, I tried out the 3rd scramble, and got an 8.5x.

FMCL


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 17, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Ok, just remembered this, and I thought I would share it.
> 
> At NZ champs, first round, I did my solves, got 12.55 avg (bleh), and then proceeded to judge Dene and others.
> 
> ...



That's rough.


----------



## mbrart (Sep 17, 2009)

I was on the verge of getting my first sub-7 average on my 5x5 after having it just a month. And on top of that, all the solves were sub-7 and I had a nice sub-6. Last solve of 5 and I went slow on the centers, screwed one of them during tredge matching, but fixed it quickly. I started the cross and glanced up at the timer. I had 10 seconds to make it if I wanted sub-7. I tried and tried, solving faster than I normally solve my 3x3. I wound up with an L -> Sune -> PLL SKIP. 7:27.08 FMCL


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 18, 2009)

I was filming, and got a pb avg. of 5. When windows movie maker put the clips in, it said it couldn't find them. FML.


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 20, 2009)

My minx still isn't here. I need that puzzle. FMCL.


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Sep 20, 2009)

i bought a 4x4, somehow managed to break it in 3 days, then got a replacement part and broke that in a week. went to a competion used my crappy 4x4 for the first three solves and a mefferts for the last two got a 1:05.90 on the last solve but my avg was 1:32.xx. FML.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 24, 2009)

I was standing in the hallway talking to some friends who were asking me stuff about the World Championship. They asked what my best event is right now so I was telling them it was probably 2x2 because I had a bunch of sub 3 averages the day before. One of them asked to borrow my 2x2 to try it out, I didn't let him because I didn't want to risk it getting broken. A few seconds later an idiot comes by and jokingly wacks the cube out of my hand and it hits the ground hard and breaks. I don't have another cube nearly as good and WC is in 2 weeks and 2x2 is the only thing I've been practicing for the past month.

FMCL.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 24, 2009)

Anthony, do you need a group of people armed with baseball bats, tire irons, etc.? I think there was a group of us from another thread...


----------



## (R) (Sep 24, 2009)

Today I was outside my church and a little kid wants to try my Type-a I know him so I told him if he could stay by me he could play with it. He makes one turn and... BOOM peices everywhere I had to find them all in the grass... at night FMCL


----------



## Anthony (Sep 24, 2009)

Jake Gouldon said:


> Anthony, do you need a group of people armed with baseball bats, tire irons, etc.? I think there was a group of us from another thread...



It's my best friend's girlfriend's brother lol. Unfortunately, I can't retaliate.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 24, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Jake Gouldon said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony, do you need a group of people armed with baseball bats, tire irons, etc.? I think there was a group of us from another thread...
> ...



You can with a gun...

EDIT: and a good lawyer. Perhaps even some "wittneses".


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 24, 2009)

one of my my mefferts 4x4 centre pieces broke and i sent them an email. they got it 7 days later, and the piece still hasnt come, its been ages! all my other mefferts products have come in 6 days or less, using free postage


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 24, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> one of my my mefferts 4x4 centre pieces broke and i sent them an email. they got it 7 days later, and the piece still hasnt come, its been ages! all my other mefferts products have come in 6 days or less, using free postage



You got lucky on all your other Mefferts orders.


----------



## Rikane (Sep 27, 2009)

Today, I tried to restring my magic. I finally got to the last string after an hour and a half, and the string decides to break. 
FMCL.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 27, 2009)

Today, I was cleaning for my cube. I was removing one of the corner caps when it popped and hit me in the eye. I'm a pirate cuber for next 2 days. FMCL


----------



## Logan (Sep 27, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Today, I was cleaning for my cube. I was removing one of the corner caps when it popped and hit me in the eye. I'm a pirate cuber for next 2 days. FMCL



Just noticed your sig waffle. 

http://cubecounter.webs.com/- New Folder (2)/lol.jpg

skype + a bunch of (mean) cubers + A noobish video (and an unsuspecting noob) = a lifetime of laughs
goooood times, goooood times.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 28, 2009)

Today, I got a sub-10 solve, but I timed it with MSN. Then I tried the scramble again, and got a totally different solution. 16.36. FML.


----------



## (R) (Oct 3, 2009)

2 stories- first 
I had my Es 5x5 at school and I was letting people play with it. I tightened it periodically so it wouldn't pop. I let one more person play with it and my frind who is into cubing said watch her break it... She did FMCL
second
I was in latin class doing 2x2 while one girl filmed on her cell phone and my cube-interested did 20 move scrambles while looking away from the cube. I did a few 9.xx and around 14.xx I got a lucky scramble and I solved in 3.56 sec. Huge PB. She wasn't filming FMCL


----------



## tkcube1 (Oct 3, 2009)

I was using my type c and a cap flung off and hit me in the eye.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 3, 2009)

Today, I was doing some solves on hi-games. I got bored after a while, so I went to check on my guinea pigs. One of them was dead. FML.

R.I.P Oreo


----------



## Logan (Oct 3, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Today, I was doing some solves on hi-games. I got bored after a while, so I went to check on my guinea pigs. One of them was dead. FML.
> 
> R.I.P Oreo



oh man Sarah. I feel so bad for you. 


R.I.P Oreo

May his (or her) soul rest forever in guinea pig heaven.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 4, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Today, I was doing some solves on hi-games. I got bored after a while, so I went to check on my guinea pigs. One of them was dead. FML.
> 
> R.I.P Oreo



Poor Oreo.


----------



## fundash (Oct 4, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Today, I was doing some solves on hi-games. I got bored after a while, so I went to check on my guinea pigs. One of them was dead. FML.
> 
> R.I.P Oreo



R.I.P Oreo


----------



## TEGTaylor (Oct 4, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Today, I was doing some solves on hi-games. I got bored after a while, so I went to check on my guinea pigs. One of them was dead. FML.
> 
> R.I.P Oreo



byebye Oreo R.I.P.


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 4, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Today, I was doing some solves on hi-games. I got bored after a while, so I went to check on my guinea pigs. One of them was dead. FML.
> 
> R.I.P Oreo



Stupid sarah

R.I.P. Oreo


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 4, 2009)

Spitfire97 said:


> Stupid sarah
> 
> R.I.P. Oreo


twasn't my fault...
She was ill for few weeks, and it appears she choked on timothy hay.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 4, 2009)

Spitfire97 said:


> Stupid sarah
> R.I.P. Oreo



no.


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 4, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Spitfire97 said:
> 
> 
> > Stupid sarah
> ...



Oh
aww man
Whens the funeral service??

R.I.P.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 4, 2009)

A while ago, an edge from my chinese square 1 popped out, really high, and the piece landed on my head.


----------



## fundash (Oct 4, 2009)

ben1996123 said:


> A while ago, an edge from my chinese square 1 popped out, really high, and the piece landed on my head.



thats not really an FMCL...


----------



## DavidSanders (Oct 22, 2009)

Average of 5
23.67
17.36
18.57
25.27
23.08
RA: 21.77
Why do I get two awesome sub-20s and then a bunch of crappy sup-20s. FMCL


----------



## Edmund (Oct 22, 2009)

This happened about a week ago, my good 2x2 broke (and my only functioning one)  fml


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 22, 2009)

Mefferts 4x4 broke after 2 or 3 days, sent an email, and they "said" they sent a replacement piece, but it's been over 1 and a half months now. I've become obsessed with my 5x5 (Rubik's) but I really want to do 4x4. Stupid Mefferts. FMCL.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 24, 2009)

Today, I had an amazing 5x5 solve on qqTimer. Every piece just seemed to appear where it needed to be. The timer never started because I forgot to click outside the box when I changed the notation to WCA style. FMCL.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 24, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Today, I had an amazing 5x5 solve on qqTimer. Every piece just seemed to appear where it needed to be. The timer never started because I forgot to click outside the box when I changed the notation to WCA style. FMCL.



This happened to me on the Weekly competition a few weeks ago in 2x2. I had to DNF, which was my second DNF giving me a DNF average. FMCL.


----------



## Weston (Oct 30, 2009)

I went to Austin open, competed in the 2x2 round with ortega and got a 5.30 average.
Then I spent 2 months learning/practicing CLL.

After, I competed at Caltech Fall 2009 in the 2x2 round with CLL and got the the same exact average. 5.30 again.


----------



## Truncator (Oct 31, 2009)

Today, I was solving on Hi-Games. I had some bad solves, mostly in the thirties. Suddenly I had an easy F2L, anti-sune, and a PLL skip for 18.25 seconds. This was my third sub-20 solve ever. As I was submitting the score, the network became unavailable.

FMCL.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 31, 2009)

Today, I was practising square-1. I saw I had an easy scramble, so I started filming. Bam! 14.52. But the camera was on taking pictures mode, not in filming mode. FML.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 6, 2009)

X-cross, easy cases F2L, Sune, Ua perm. 14.XX

Pop on the last turn.

It would have beaten my PB by 4 seconds easily.

FMCL!


----------



## David Pritts (Nov 6, 2009)

Yesterday I was solving and I messed up my cross, and had to waste 1 or 2 CE pairs that I had already solevd.

Then I was having trouble determining which PLL alg to use (this doesn't happen usually, but since I'm rusty and haven't cubed in months, I didn't immediately know what was going on).

I stared at it for a second, still confused. So I executed a T-perm. Then I still didn't know which PLL alg to use... 

That's when I realized, of course, that my F2L had 2 swapped pieces.

I fixed them.

Had to re-orient the corners. 

TO top it off, I got a Z perm (one of the two PLL algs I forgot how to do).

75 seconds when I average 35.

FML.


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 6, 2009)

True story.

I took my eastsheen 2x2 to math class and everytime the teacher would look, I would shove it in the desk. I left it in the desk and the person who sits there gave it to the teacher. He poped it and broke the core. FMCL


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 6, 2009)

I finally received my replacement piece from Mefferts 2 months after complaining, and it was a 5x5 centre instead. Even on the invoice that came with it, it said replacement piece for original Master cube white plastic with a green tile.

(It actually said, "peice of replacment for Meferts origenal Mater cube" Damn them...)


FMCL!


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 6, 2009)

Today, I did 695 solves on CCT with my stackmat. After the 695th solve, CCT was being weird and posting 32423523 random times. When I restarted to see if it would fix it, I lost all 695 solves. FML.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 7, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> Today, I did 695 solves on CCT with my stackmat. After the 695th solve, CCT was being weird and posting 32423523 random times. When I restarted to see if it would fix it, I lost all 695 solves. FML.



That 110% is why fml was created. That blows.

Kind of cube-related.
I got swine flu on Monday and I still feel awful but it also made my cubing quite week as I averaged like 21 in an average then I was just like, I'm too sick going to sleep.


----------



## Edward (Nov 7, 2009)

All of my cubes died. I have only one, that i was able to revive yesterday.


----------



## David Pritts (Nov 7, 2009)

I bought what felt like a pretty decent Megaminx from a street vendor in Beijing.

Before I even used it, my pet chipmunk chewed on it and destroyed some of the stickers/tiles.

Then the chipmunk fell in the toilet and drowned.

FML.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 8, 2009)

Awesome F2L, Sune, Jb-Perm.

QQT stopped at 0.01.

FMCL


----------



## theretardedcuber (Nov 8, 2009)

i orderd cubesmith tiles for my 4x4x4...then it broke the day before they arrived >=[


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 8, 2009)

At UK open yesterday, I got every single solve I did on video, except for my 2.27 NR 2x2 solve.

FMCL

@post before me:

Almost the same thing happened to me, but mine broke the day after I tiled it. FMCL... AGAIN!


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 13, 2009)

I had 21.352, 22.376, 17.690, 23.729, in an a5
readied for last solve, going really well. OLL finished at 19 and POP! Time turned into 39.601. = a5 22.486 just .3 seconds off my pb a5. That could've have been 20.xy average.

FMCL!


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Ordered from cube4you a while back. Among other things, I ordered two Type A (III-F)s. Neither one had screws or springs. I can't email him, can't Skype him, and can't make an account on the forum. I'm going to need to pay $16+ for two sets of screws and springs that I may or may not receive. FML.


----------



## jiknm (Nov 14, 2009)

Today,I was cubing late into the night and clicked a fingertrick video.Suddenly Billy Talent was playing and woke my mom up.While I was trying to stop the video my elbow hit my cube and it fell onto the floor and broke.
FML

(true story I have no cubes now to practice with)
RIP Cuby 2009-2009


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 15, 2009)

Just took an average of 5. The last two times? 12.19, and 21.37. Both were non-lucky. FMCL.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 15, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Just took an average of 5. The last two times? 12.19, and 21.37. Both were non-lucky. FMCL.



lol thats how i always am. I got a nl 11 and a nl 21 today back to back. But thats totally normal for me.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 15, 2009)

Today I was at the Dutch Nationals doing 3x3x3
first solve was 28 seconds, but it popped as soon as it hit the table. DNF
second was 29 seconds
next 29
then 31
omg, this looks like it's going to be my first sub-30 average ever!
22 seconds, only PLL left, two layers pop. I put it back together and resolve the last layer. 1.30 minutes, bye bye sub-30, and sub 40 by the way.
FMCL


----------



## Anthony (Nov 17, 2009)

*The Most Epic Fail Average, Ever.*

I got a nice sub 10 with an edge PLL skip because I used COLL. It was late and I had a headache so I didn't care after that because that was good enough for one night.

I did another solve, rather slowly, and got another PLL skip. I was a little shocked at first, but brushed it off and jokingly thought it would be crazy if I got another. Did another slow solve and got another PLL skip. At this point I started spamming people on msn like "WTF, 3 PLL skips in a row?". At that point in time I figured there was no f*cking way I could get another. So I did one last solve for the night, and I didn't really bother trying to go fast. ANOTHER PLL skip.

I know how ridiculously outrageous this sounds, and to be honest, I probably wouldn't believe most people if they posted this. Anyway, my average with those solves in it was 12.77. Any other time and it would have easily been a sub 10 average of 5. 4 PLL skips and I got an average slower than my official best.

The chance of that happening is 1/4,478,976. FMCL.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 17, 2009)

Anthony said:


> I got a nice sub 10 with an edge PLL skip because I used COLL. It was late and I had a headache so I didn't care after that because that was good enough for one night.
> 
> I did another solve, rather slowly, and got another PLL skip. I was a little shocked at first, but brushed it off and jokingly thought it would be crazy if I got another. Did another slow solve and got another PLL skip. At this point I started spamming people on msn like "WTF, 3 PLL skips in a row?". At that point in time I figured there was no f*cking way I could get another. So I did one last solve for the night, and I didn't really bother trying to go fast. ANOTHER PLL skip.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry. That's brutal.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Nov 17, 2009)

Anthony said:


> I got a nice sub 10 with an edge PLL skip because I used COLL. It was late and I had a headache so I didn't care after that because that was good enough for one night.
> 
> I did another solve, rather slowly, and got another PLL skip. I was a little shocked at first, but brushed it off and jokingly thought it would be crazy if I got another. Did another slow solve and got another PLL skip. At this point I started spamming people on msn like "WTF, 3 PLL skips in a row?". At that point in time I figured there was no f*cking way I could get another. So I did one last solve for the night, and I didn't really bother trying to go fast. ANOTHER PLL skip.
> 
> ...



And that's the way the cookie crumbles, my friend. Always go for paydirt.


----------



## Aksel B (Nov 24, 2009)

Today, after 22 hours of travelling by bus, I arrived to Paris with my schoolclass. Since we were all hungry, the first thing we did after arriving at the hotel was finding a cafe to get some food. For entertainment i brought my only 2x2 which is my favourite cube atm (i just started training CLL). As i stand at the corner of a street, waiting for the green light, a bus 1-2 metres away from me honks its horn. I get so shocked, that i jump away - my 2x2 falls out of my pocket - lands right under the bus - the bus takes a left-turn *CRUSH*. FMCL


----------



## Edmund (Nov 24, 2009)

Aksel B said:


> Today, after 22 hours of travelling by bus, I arrived to Paris with my schoolclass. Since we were all hungry, the first thing we did after arriving at the hotel was finding a cafe to get some food. For entertainment i brought my only 2x2 which is my favourite cube atm (i just started training CLL). As i stand at the corner of a street, waiting for the green light, a bus 1-2 metres away from me honks its horn. I get so shocked, that i jump away - my 2x2 falls out of my pocket - lands right under the bus - the bus takes a left-turn *CRUSH*. FMCL



I feel your pain man. Although all my broken 2x2s haven't come in such epic stories.


----------



## (R) (Nov 24, 2009)

I was doing an average of 5 in the car and The first solve all looked so perfect, my lookahead was brilliant, my OLL was like 2 seconds and my pll was a u perm. It was like a 15 second solve and my timer hadn't started.

Other story. My friend was timing me and I got a LL skip and I said how did i do he said Oh, I was supposed to time that one


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 30, 2009)

Today's candidate for most embarrassing average of 5?

16.91
15.67
18.90
10.93
17.01

I hate 2LOLL.


----------



## Truncator (Dec 6, 2009)

Today, I was solving my 7x7. I usually get around 10:30 solves (shut up), but I've never gotten sub-10. I started a solve, and a center-edge piece popped as it usually does. The piece took about five seconds to find and put back in. The time was 10:00.59.

FMCL.


----------



## Imperatrix (Dec 13, 2009)

Today, I thought it would be a good idea to juggle my Mastermorphix, Super Square 1, and C4U's DIY 3x3. I drop the 3x3 and the core broke. I super glued it but it pops like crazy unless I take my time with my solves. Now I may have to buy a new core and wait two weeks fiddling with my broken one. FML


----------



## Thomas09 (Dec 13, 2009)

Today, I opened my QJ 4x4 to clean and as I took the first edge piece out, a centre break. ATM, the glue is drying and lets hope for the best. FMCL.


----------



## Innocence (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas09 said:


> Today, I opened my QJ 4x4 to open and as I took the first edge piece out, a centre break. ATM, the glue is drying and lets hope for the best. FMCL.



Depending on the cube, expect that to happen for a few more pieces. My first QJ cube didn't have a piece break (until I lost a piece >.<), but my second has had about 5 break. Only corners and centers do it, obviously. If I didn't have a spare cube, (being the first one with a missing edge and broken core) I'd be annoyed.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 19, 2009)

SUB. 10. NONLUCKY. POP. RUIN.

that is all


----------



## Muesli (Dec 19, 2009)

"Lost" a piece from my 7x7x7 about 3 weeks ago, then made a joke about it being hidden inside one of the hollow corners to my friend.

So I go home, shake the cube just on a whim...

*rattle rattle rattle*

So I disassemble the cube, and lo-behold. there is the piece, lost for 3 weeks.

FMCL


----------



## Novriil (Dec 19, 2009)

Damn. I just had this nice scramble (ofcourse my computer restarted before saving it) where there was nice x-cross and F2L-s that are very fast.. also there was the fastest OLL and PLL skip.. 

FMCL?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 22, 2009)

*A bit of Frustration*

Whoops posted in the wrong spot. Would a mod please fix my stupidity? (delete)


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

Cool story bro.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 22, 2009)

Maybe you should have posted this in the FMCL thread instead of making a new thread just for this?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 22, 2009)

Whoops. I knew it belonged somewhere. I'll um, edit my post and let a mod delete it?


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 23, 2009)

i was playing with my 4x4 RUBIKS BRAND (ya, rubiks brand) and i dropped it, and it pretty much exploded


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 23, 2009)

Today I was doing a solve for the Weekly Competition.
I got an X-Cross, and a pair already made, just not inserted.
It was only ten hundredths of a second faster than my previous solve,
which had the worst case scenario in EVERY STEP.

:fp

Face Palm My Life.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 23, 2009)

I propose we change the name to Face Palm My Life.


----------



## r_517 (Dec 23, 2009)

All the shops will close until 5 days later but I have nothing left to eat. So I decided to play with my cube all day. And then my two cubes POP today and both cores were broken. FML.


----------



## Metroidam11 (Dec 23, 2009)

I forgot how to solve a 3x3 at a competition. FML.


----------



## OregonTrail (Dec 23, 2009)

I tried thinking about how I do my Sune, and now I completely forget it.

O - O!!!


----------



## Muesli (Dec 23, 2009)

OregonTrail said:


> I tried thinking about how I do my Sune, and now I completely forget it.
> 
> O - O!!!


I have that problem with the Cameleon case.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 23, 2009)

Today, I was taking an average of 5, 
and I was SOOO close to beating my PB, 
in fact, I would have beat it. 
I got to PLL, and......
I forgot my Ua Perm.

FPML.
:fp


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 26, 2009)

Today, I was practising the sexy move.
My goal was to get a 1.99, and when I started the timer, on the last sexy move, POP!
My cube exploded.
So I stopped the timer, and here was the time: 2.00.
FMCL.


----------



## V-te (Dec 28, 2009)

I was at BK, and I noticed a guy walks in. 
Nothing odd about it, just a blonde guy with a large face, medium sized ears, and a pointy nose....

Then I started thinking.... That guy looked very familiar.... and then I started wondering... Tony Fisher??? 

"No" I said to myself, What would Tony be doing in Bakersfield? 
I told my mother about it, and she said to go ahead and ask him. 

I went ahead and I did, but he said his name was....idk something weird sounding.... anywho, he looked at me weird and later on he saw me pull the cube out back at my table, and he left.... All I can say is that it was embarrasing.... FM(C)L


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 30, 2009)

Today,
I was just doing a timed solve for fun.
I noticed I was about to beat my PB,
so I sped up. 
I got a Z-Perm, (Which I Had Just Learned Like 5 Minutes Ago.)
and I Screwed It Up. 

FMCL


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 30, 2009)

My Eastsheen 4x4x4 broke.
FMFCL


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 11, 2010)

So ummm, I had an L Perm into an H perm, both of which are my fastest algs, and then the edge cap from my F-II popped into my eye. FMCL


----------



## Caedus (Jan 11, 2010)

4Chan said:


> So ummm, I had an L perm (I saw someone call it that) into an H perm, both of which are my fastest algs, and then the edge cap from my F-II popped into my eye. FMCL



Haha. I hate the edge caps on the F-IIs. I lost two of mine, and now it's unusable. Figures that it's one of the few cubes I don't have more than one of.

I suppose I could make that into an FMCL:
I got an F-II that was amazing, and better than any of the other cubes I had. Then I lost two of the edge caps, making it unusable. FMCL.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 11, 2010)

I tried to lube my Magic. It looks like a mess.
FMFCL


----------



## Edward (Jan 11, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I tried to lube my Magic. It looks like a mess.
> FMFCL



Lol I bet its slippery too...

FYCL


----------



## spunkymp4 (Jan 11, 2010)

I let my nephew play with my ES 5x5. The core cracked. FMCL


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 11, 2010)

when i had my only cube (rubiks store bought) I am getting an awesome time and a entire face comes off (center piece broken off)


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 11, 2010)

I filmed 26 solves on my 2x2, and best a12 was 9.03.
Turned off the camera, and got 8.15 a12, and 7.62 a5.

FMCL!

Traded my a-V (hayan-V?) for a old type f, loved it, and then when I went to practise bld, and realised it was stickered wrong. Basically, you can switch any two opposite sides. And these stickers are really nice as well!

FMCL!


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 16, 2010)

I had a really good 6x6 solve and i had never got a sub 5 solve, then when i was a pll i looked at the timer the time was 4:54.xx meaning i had 6 seconds to do the g perm, i did the pll looking at the timer and i stuffedup the last few moves making the solve a 5:04.xx. 

FML!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 16, 2010)

This actually happened in about April 2009:

Today, (9 months ago) I was trying to break in my mefferts 4x4, it was going well, so I did a solve, It would have been my PB (about 2:00), and I got to OLL at 1:47. It was an anti-sune. And suddenly a centre piece broke... FMCL

So I asked mefferts if I could get a new piece, but I seem to have contacted 2 people with 1 email. After lots and lots of emails back and forth, 1 person said, yes, and the other said no... FMCL again

After 4 weeks, I finally got the piece that I didnt even know had been shipped out, and because it took so long, I forgot about it... FMCL x3

So I put the piece in the cube, and it was fine... for the next 10 minutes, when another piece broke during the exact same OLL... FMCL x4.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 16, 2010)

I was randomly scrambling my 5x5 when I was watching a YT video coz it was boring. I did my centres in like 40 seconds, edges in like 30 and when I was up to my last 4, I switched back my centres and 1 edge was made and all the rest had had the 2 wing edges solved on the remaining 3 and no parity. But remember I wasn't timing. FMCL.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Jan 16, 2010)

I disassembled my v cube 6 and i left it in a ziploc bag for some reason i don't know.
Few weeks later, when i came to reassemble it, a center piece was broken.
*
FMCL*


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 16, 2010)

Someone threw back my Type C II without warning. It crashed the floor. 
FMFCL. GD.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jan 16, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Someone threw back my Type C II without warning. It crashed the floor.
> FMFCL. GD.



Now you have to reboot your floor and everything. YUCK


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 16, 2010)

anythingtwisty said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Someone threw back my Type C II without warning. It crashed the floor.
> ...



No. 4 centers fell off.
Now they pop more frequently.


----------



## Crystl (Jan 16, 2010)

Today, I barely make my new record then my cube pops. FMFCL


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 25, 2010)

I start school in a few days. FML.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 27, 2010)

i have to learn 13 algs in 3.25 days, FMcL


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 27, 2010)

i got my f-ii and its awesome. i ran out of black stickers, so when i solve, i got like 4x.xx

fmcl !


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 27, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> i got my f-ii and its awesome. i ran out of black stickers, so when i solve, i got like 4x.xx
> 
> fmcl !


Would you like some black stickers? I have some that I can give you at TOW.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 27, 2010)

ok


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 29, 2010)

I jammed my thumbs in the car door. Tomorrow's my first comp. FMCL!


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jan 29, 2010)

anythingtwisty said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Someone threw back my Type C II without warning. It crashed the floor.
> ...



hahahahahaha that made me laugh really hard  thanks 

So i ordered from C4U because i lost my main speedcube, it was a hybrid, i ordered a Type C II and a Type D II. I actually needed a Type C I and D I. FMCL


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 29, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> I jammed my thumbs in the car door. Tomorrow's my first comp. FMCL!


Ouch! Are they better now? I hate it when I close my fingers in car doors. And this is Tok169 from Youtube, since you were wondering.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Feb 3, 2010)

I spent weeks fixing my LanLan 2x2, and perfecting it. Today, my brother broke it beyond the point of fixing it. FMFCL.


----------



## SkateboardingCuber (Feb 4, 2010)

Today, I was on track for my first sub 7 7x7 solve. I look down at the timer and its 6:09.xx. I see a parity, no big deal. Then a piece pops and I lose my place in the middle of the alg

FMCL


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 7, 2010)

Today, I FINALLY decided to record a sub 4 average of 12 on 2x2, it started ok with a 3.84, then a 4.42. I carried on and did 3 more solves, BAM!!! 2.57 average of 5, 3.50 average of 12! Then I realised my camera wasnt on... FML...



Spoiler



Average: 3.64
Standard Deviation: 0.94
Best Time: 1.25
Worst Time: 4.89
Individual Times:
1.	3.84	R2 U2 F' U F2 R2 U' F2 U2 R' U'
2.	4.42	R2 F2 R F2 U' F2 R' U' F U R'
3.	3.69	F U' R' U' R2 U' R' F R2 F2 R
4.	(4.89)	U2 R F R F' R' F2 U2 F2 U2 R'
5.	4.84	R F2 R2 F2 R' U2 F R' F R' U2
6.	4.09	U F' R F2 R2 F' R' U F' U' F
7.	2.97	R' F' U' F2 U2 F U' R F U' F'
8.	4.83	U' R' F2 R2 U' R' F2 R2 F2 U2 F'
9.	3.38	U2 R' U2 R U' F' U2 F2 U2 R2 F
10.	1.78	R U F' U' R2 F2 R U2 R U' F
11.	2.56	U R' F R U F R' F2 R F' U2
12.	(1.25)	U F2 R' U R' U2 R2 F' R U R'


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 7, 2010)

A couple of days back i set up a new website with good priced in the UK with cheap 1st class delivery. In the first hour i sell 2 cubes then since then i haven't sold any more FML FML FML


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 7, 2010)

Advertise it more...
No one (besides dChan who would if I knew) wanted to sell me a 4x4 or 2x2 at the Caltech meet up 
FMFCL


----------



## Owen (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm doing a pyraminx solve, and I'm going really good, then I drop my pyraminx, and it slides under my bed. I look under, and I can't find it, I go to the other side of my bed, pick it up, and run over and stop the timer. I got a average time.


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 7, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Today, I FINALLY decided to record a sub 4 average of 12 on 2x2, it started ok with a 3.84, then a 4.42. I carried on and did 3 more solves, BAM!!! 2.57 average of 5, 3.50 average of 12! Then I realised my camera wasnt on... FML...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Solution to the last one?


----------



## pwndnoobcuber (Feb 7, 2010)

my friends eastsheen 4x4 popped and completely disassembled, he asked me to put it back together for him and after almost fully re-assembling it one of the inner edge pieces was missing 
FHL


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 8, 2010)

pwndnoobcuber said:


> my friends eastsheen 4x4 popped and completely disassembled, he asked me to put it back together for him and after almost fully re-assembling it one of the inner edge pieces was missing
> FHL



1)I have never seen an Eastsheen pop a piece.
2)He got an Eastsheen. Nuff said.

I was about to get a lucky sub 30.
Until I did the WRONG Permutation.
FMCL


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 9, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > Today, I FINALLY decided to record a sub 4 average of 12 on 2x2, it started ok with a 3.84, then a 4.42. I carried on and did 3 more solves, BAM!!! 2.57 average of 5, 3.50 average of 12! Then I realised my camera wasnt on... FML...
> ...



Not sure, I think I may have scrambled wrong.


Today, I was recording another video (and I was actually recording this time ). It was going to be a 3x3 average of 12, I had 6 attempts but I failed almost every solve. Most were >18 which is pretty bad for me, so I stopped recording to warm up. Next solve, 10.86 non lucky.

FML


----------



## Feryll (Feb 11, 2010)

Today, while I was on the bus, I was sitting next to another student, and he was practically mesmerized by how "fast" I was. And so later he asks "Don't those break if you spin them too fast?" And I explain how it pops when you try to turn a layer when one isn't completely aligned. But I say mine very rarely pops (new type a III FTW?). To show him a piece, I tug on a corner piece with apparently substantial force when I hadn't even realized it. The piece and edge next to it flies out, but I managed to somehow make it not look like it was a disaster because they had landed in my lap. 
Later, still on the bus, I was solving, and the orange-white edge was raised, but I didn't think much of it. Then, with no predictability, 4 pieces exploded out of the cube as the one guy said "Woah!". I reached under my seat to collect them all, and put them in my pocket. 
When I got home, the little prong-things or whatever was almost completely broken off. As I was about to glue it to full strength, it popped off, and fled into the sink. Drain :fp . I managed to find it amidst the moldy food in there, and anfter great difficulty I glued it back together, and now the cube acts like the whole incident never even happened  . The ironic thing is that earlier that day I got my record, 28.34 non-lucky
tl:dr 
MAH CUBE BROAK!


----------



## blizzardmb (Feb 11, 2010)

I was doing a great 4x4 solve and reached the oll and I had oll parity. So, I did the parity only to realize that I had a flipped edge in the F2L, which meant that I had to flip it and do the oll parity AGAIN. The time was 30 seconds over my average. FML


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 12, 2010)

20.01, 21.68, 14.91, 23.16. These awesome times with my Storebought. Then a piece of the centre comes off. I have to wait for the glue to dry so it ruins my streak. Could have been a sub 20 a5 or even a12.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 20, 2010)

5 min ago:
First of all, my PB average of 100 is 19.17. I started a session and started out really well. The first 20-30 solves had me in the low 18's for total average. Towards the end I got up to 19, then as far up as 19.15, back to 18.98, it kept hovering around. The whole average I knew I was going to get a PB, but my main goal was sub 19. I was at like 19.04 with 5 solves to go. I knew these last 5 needed to be very good. All of em sucked and finished with a 19.18 average. That's .01 below my PB. 

1 week ago:
Ok, I never ever film myself, but I got a flip HD for christmas. My PB average of 5 was 16.04 which I got around 2 weeks or so ago. My ******* camera stopped filming after my 4th solve in an attempt to make an average of 5. The average was going very well too. The 5th solve (after the camera cut out) was my NON LUCKY PERSONAL BEST of 12.22. This led to a new PB average of 5 - 15.64

F my life.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 20, 2010)

Yesterday, I was remodding my 6x6 and I cut my self 2 times.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 20, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> I cut my self



I'm here for you. I really am.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 21, 2010)

Today, I was doing a blindfold solve. Everything went amazing in the memo. I was done at 4 min, when I'm usually 7 min. It was looking like my first sub 10. I begin the solve, and on the first alg, pop. FFFFUUUUUUU.


FML.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 26, 2010)

I just had a pyra solve, 2.82, but had 2 tips turned, so dnf. This was my second dnf in my average of 100. FMCL.


----------



## SuperNerd (Feb 26, 2010)

I average 16-18 on 3x3, and my pb single is 10.52.

However, at the time of the following events, my PB single was 11.72.

A few weeks ago, I was doing some 3x3 solves. I noticed that the f2l was pretty fast, and I had an easy OLL. I glanced at the timer, and it was at about 7.5 seconds. My PLL average is around 2 seconds, so I could pull off my first sub-10. However, the PLL is one of the Lefty-G Perms, so I finish the solve at 14.xy.

FMCL.


----------



## BowDown2Gir (Feb 26, 2010)

Today, I had a C4Y order coming. It waas my first one, which consisted of a Super Floppy cube, 2 ES 2x2s, a new type A III, and a type F II. I got the package, and it was as wide as a magazine. I shruged it off, and tore into it, hoping to relax by playing with my Super Floppy cube for the day. It turned out to be porn. No wonder it was the size of a magazine. There was about 10 magazines in there, and I was thinking, 'Wtf is this?'. Just then my parents come in and see the magazines. They think I 'fap' and ground me for a month and end my cubing career. FML

Today, I tried being color neutral. The solve on the computer timer gave me a scramble which ended as a full cross on the blue side. I chose the side, and did my normal solve. I can look forward to my F2L, so I did the F2l, Oll, and Pll. I was sub 30, my firs.t Then I realized I did it on the white side. Still not color neutral, and I still dont know how I did sub 30. FML

Today, I was solving my fastest cube. I got a sub 20, and a hot girl comes up and was impressed. I ask her if she new wanted to learn. She said yes, and by the end of the week, we were dating. The relationship was perfect, and we both loved each other. But then I invited her to come with me to a local competition. She saw a 'cute' guy that averaged sub 15 and she broke up with me. FML


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 26, 2010)

BowDown2Gir said:


> _Random lies._


We're meant to tell the truth in this thread, it's not a lie thread...


----------



## BowDown2Gir (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh really? oops.

Today, I was disassembling my Type C cube. It was my first DIY, and I had it for over a year. Then one of the douchebags at my school that secretly drink and do drugs barfed all over my pieces. He was expelled, and I was suspended for 2 days for helping him. And bringing a 'distraction' to school. I recently searched the school boards and there was no rules on that. I found out from my friends that the vice has a personal grudge on me because I spilled his drink one day, and I even payed double for it. FML. (btw, that was about a week ago. this is very true. he still hates me)

EDIT: btw, im pretty sure the real FML is mostly made-up.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah, it probably is made up, but why copy the bad things of a site?


----------



## Muesli (Feb 26, 2010)

Memo'd, 5 minutes, nice and secure memo.

The first Y perm I did was my 2x2 one, not optimised. Sigh.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 1, 2010)

While taking pictures of a cube that I was selling, I dropped the cube and the core cracked in 4 places. This happened literally right after I told dillonbladez that I've never seen a cracked core before...

FMCL


----------



## antoinejobin (Mar 1, 2010)

I was solving my megaminx in the public bus. It popped. FML


----------



## gamemeister27 (Mar 1, 2010)

I was going to get my 3rd sub 20 solve ever, 16 seconds on the timer and a U perm shows up I'm thinking "hooray sub 20 time!" 3 lock ups later I get 20.xx

FML


----------



## Drax (Mar 1, 2010)

gamemeister27 said:


> I was going to get my 3rd sub 20 solve ever, 16 seconds on the timer and a U perm shows up I'm thinking "hooray sub 20 time!" 3 lock ups later I get 20.xx
> 
> FML



This happens to me all the time except i get a darn G perm =.=


----------



## fundash (Mar 1, 2010)

Today, I was doing an average of 12 and was about to have my first sub-40, then on my last solv I misplaced an f2l pair, and did the wrong oll and got a time of 50.17 and that made my average of 39.xy become 40.14. 
FML


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 3, 2010)

*sigh* Today I... did an average of 300 for pyraminx on qqtimer and the last 100 solves were going to be a pb average of 100... then I dropped the cube... on F5. FML


----------



## jakecubu (Mar 3, 2010)

My new type d, my fastest cube, has a habit of all of the center caps falling of when i look at it! FML


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Mar 3, 2010)

Today, I realized my parents don't support me cubing and I'm probably not going to go to a competition until I move out.

FMCL


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 3, 2010)

99aceofspades99 said:


> Today, I realized my parents don't support me cubing and I'm probably not going to go to a competition until I move out.
> 
> FMCL


how'd ya miss that?


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Mar 3, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> 99aceofspades99 said:
> 
> 
> > Today, I realized my parents don't support me cubing and I'm probably not going to go to a competition until I move out.
> ...


Right when my dad said when I'm in the sub 100 in the rankings on averages he'll think about it....
I average 26...


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 3, 2010)

99aceofspades99 said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > 99aceofspades99 said:
> ...


time to get _really_ good at pyraminx or 2x2...


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Mar 3, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> 99aceofspades99 said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...


lol yea


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 3, 2010)

99aceofspades99 said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > 99aceofspades99 said:
> ...


Just get a sub-1.11 single on magic and there ya go. Not too hard. Pretty easy. I got sub-1.30 in my first few weeks of magic.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Mar 3, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> 99aceofspades99 said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...


sigh....
He said it only applys for 3x3... -_-


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok, so I was responding to an email from my group, and I accidentally put it as "Speedcubing Store" from [email protected]. I am embarrassed for life.

FMCL


----------



## Logan (Mar 4, 2010)

Yesterday I was "reading the newspaper" in the bathroom, and decided to pass the time cubing (since I didn't have a newspaper)... It popped... Now my F-II has a "new" lube in it.
FML


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 4, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Ok, so I was responding to an email from my group, and I accidentally put it as "Speedcubing Store" from [email protected]. I am embarrassed for life.
> 
> FMCL


what group?


----------



## Ch33f (Mar 4, 2010)

There was a hardware problem on my TaiYan. FML. FML. FML. AND it was the best speedcube i've ever had.
*FML*


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 4, 2010)

Ch33f said:


> There was a hardware problem on my TaiYan. FML. FML. FML. AND it was the best speedcube i've ever had.
> *FML*


what was the problem? my taiyab is still good as gold, even after i modded it


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 4, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so I was responding to an email from my group, and I accidentally put it as "Speedcubing Store" from [email protected]. I am embarrassed for life.
> ...



Church group.


----------



## Toad (Mar 4, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...



Haha that's quite hilarious!!


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 4, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...


I am sad.


----------



## Crystl (Mar 5, 2010)

today, I can not sub 20, FMCL


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 6, 2010)

On one of my solves, I did the wrong edge cycle PLL. This was a DNF.
The average would have been a PB average of 12.


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 6, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> While taking pictures of a cube that I was selling, I dropped the cube and the core cracked in 4 places. This happened literally right after I told dillonbladez that I've never seen a cracked core before...
> 
> FMCL



WHOA no wai... guess im bad luck.


----------



## BowDown2Gir (Mar 6, 2010)

Today, I accidentally used Vaseline instead of CRC when I had it right on front of me. FML


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 6, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > While taking pictures of a cube that I was selling, I dropped the cube and the core cracked in 4 places. This happened literally right after I told dillonbladez that I've never seen a cracked core before...
> ...



Haha, yup. But it's all good.


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 6, 2010)

Logan said:


> Yesterday I was "reading the newspaper" in the bathroom, and decided to pass the time cubing (since I didn't have a newspaper)... It popped... Now my F-II has a "new" lube in it.
> FML



Ouch.


----------



## gamemeister27 (Mar 6, 2010)

BowDown2Gir said:


> Today, I accidentally used Vaseline instead of CRC when I had it right on front of me. FML



How did you manage that?


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 6, 2010)

I experimenting using a oil I had (lubing it with it), but I forgot that I glued on my F-II caps (corners and edges). The oil didn't work and the cube has to be cleaned out. It's gonna take days for the water to get out of the hollow pieces! FML...

I was about to ship my Old Type A I to someone, but the post office closed the second I arrived there. FML...


----------



## Reptile (Mar 6, 2010)

Wednessday: "My first DIY cubes are arriving tomorrow, I haven't had a brutal turning algorithm session in awhile and it doesn't matter if this drops and breaks on a lock while I'm walking home." 2nd broken 3x3 (center piece broke off core).

Thursday: OMFG THESE CUBES ARE AWESOME!! (In order of preference Cii, C4Y, F, Aiii, Ci. Eastsheen 2 4 5)

Friday: Drunk and friend wanted to see what a cube explosion was like, loosened A and I found out why people say type As break easily >.< Time to find an uber glue for the edge piece. FML.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 7, 2010)

Reptile said:


> Wednessday: "My first DIY cubes are arriving tomorrow, I haven't had a brutal turning algorithm session in awhile and it doesn't matter if this drops and breaks on a lock while I'm walking home." 2nd broken 3x3 (center piece broke off core).
> 
> Thursday: OMFG THESE CUBES ARE AWESOME!! (In order of preference Cii, C4Y, F, Aiii, Ci. Eastsheen 2 4 5)
> 
> Friday: Drunk and friend wanted to see what a cube explosion was like, loosened A and I found out why people say type As break easily >.< Time to find an uber glue for the edge piece. FML.



Damn
My Taiyan broke while my first solve of 5. FMFCLOFH!


----------



## ZamHalen (Mar 7, 2010)

I was just doing an average of 5 with petrus and I had 3 good sub 40 solves.I get to the 4th and its sup 50 and i'm thinking it's okay, it will be taken out.I begin the fifth solve and the lighting in the room threw me off after an easy 2x2 phase so i sit there trying to figure it out and i finally get my 2x2x3 block.the ending was easy i had only 2 edges that needed to be oriented a smoth last two slots a sune and PLL skip...the time was 57 seconds
FMCL


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 9, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Today, while I was on the bus, I was sitting next to another student, and he was practically mesmerized by how "fast" I was. And so later he asks "Don't those break if you spin them too fast?" And I explain how it pops when you try to turn a layer when one isn't completely aligned. But I say mine very rarely pops (new type a III FTW?). To show him a piece, I tug on a corner piece with apparently substantial force when I hadn't even realized it. The piece and edge next to it flies out, but I managed to somehow make it not look like it was a disaster because they had landed in my lap.
> Later, still on the bus, I was solving, and the orange-white edge was raised, but I didn't think much of it. Then, with no predictability, 4 pieces exploded out of the cube as the one guy said "Woah!". I reached under my seat to collect them all, and put them in my pocket.
> When I got home, the little prong-things or whatever was almost completely broken off. As I was about to glue it to full strength, it popped off, and fled into the sink. Drain :fp . I managed to find it amidst the moldy food in there, and anfter great difficulty I glued it back together, and now the cube acts like the whole incident never even happened  . The ironic thing is that earlier that day I got my record, 28.34 non-lucky
> tl:dr
> MAH CUBE BROAK!



cool story bro


----------



## CubeDust (Mar 15, 2010)

3 days ago, i was chatting with cooldayr in his blogtv channel.
i have warts, and i hate them so i said in the chat:
"i have warts so i cant speedsolve!"
then he rise his hand and said:
"hey, you CAN speedsolve with warts"
FML?


----------



## cubemaster13 (Mar 16, 2010)

I was solving my 6x6 on the toilet... it popped... FML


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 17, 2010)

Today I got EO and CP skip on my square-1, I got 23 seconds. I normally average around 15. FML


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 17, 2010)

I have 3 orders that were suppose to be here yesterday. It didn't come today. FML! (Popbuying, Cubesmith, trade)


----------



## ZamHalen (Mar 17, 2010)

cubemaster13 said:


> I was solving my 6x6 on the toilet... it popped... FML



Why do so many people have the urge to cube on the toilet?:confused:


----------



## Chapuunka (Mar 20, 2010)

Today, I was literally on the last turn of a solve, on a U perm of all things, and I popped. FML.



Spoiler



Not that it was an incredible solve or anything


----------



## TioMario (Mar 20, 2010)

30.01 avg 5 - F*** MY LIFE !! (PB though)


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 21, 2010)

Switching from cubetimer. com to CCtimer:
Set to 15 sec inspection time using WCA rules.
Had one of my fastest solves, hit the spacebar, look up to the screen to see:
DISQUALIFIED

And that is how I learned that in CCTimer you need to hit the spacebar at the start of the actual solve :fp


----------



## SuperNerd (Mar 21, 2010)

So, yesterday I was filming my 3x3, and I was getting 18 second averages. I said "well I'm failing", turned off the camera, and kept solving.

I then proceeded to get a 13.51 a5. FML.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 21, 2010)

I feel your pain.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Mar 28, 2010)

i was pooping, i was playing with my second main type a it popped into the poop. it was not fun getting it out.


----------



## TioMario (Mar 28, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> i was pooping, i was playing with my second main type a it popped into the poop. it was not fun getting it out.



Oh sh** :3


----------



## r_517 (Mar 28, 2010)

i was soooooo close to Clock NR when I did two DNFs. FML


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 1, 2010)

My Square-1 average would've been 17.5x which would rank me 10th in the world, except that I DNF'd a 16 cuz it was off by E2. FMCL


----------



## BowDown2Gir (Apr 1, 2010)

today, I found that popbuying doesnt have ghosthand 2's. I have like a $50 order all planned up, and I have to order from cubedepot, but i dont like paying for shipping. FML


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 1, 2010)

once i solved a 2x2 by accident (i was n00b back then) i tried to do the sexy move and failed. i ended with another scrambled cube. FML


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Apr 1, 2010)

I am a Yes-Man when it comes to letting people "Try to solve" my cubes. FML


----------



## BowDown2Gir (Apr 1, 2010)

I was cubing at my 6th period class when this stuck-up girl who thinks she's cool and stuff but is not cus EVERYONE hates her came up to me and swapped my cube from my hand. 2 corners, an edge piece, and the core broke because it flew upwards and hit the corner of my desk. Oh, andshe never said sorry or paid for it. FML


----------



## Ashmnafa (Apr 1, 2010)

I dropped my F-II, and I can't find one of the caps. FMCL


----------



## TioMario (Apr 1, 2010)

I can't find any other lubricants rather than vaseline... Car dasboard silicone spray doesn't work... I am using my storebought because my GH sucks without some lube... FML


----------



## bluecloe45 (Apr 9, 2010)

i was running home from school and i believe one of my main cubes fell out. FML (fuc me lif


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Apr 9, 2010)

Today, I realized that Floor polish works 10x better than CRC Silicone Spray. FMCL.


----------



## Logan (Apr 10, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> Today, I realized that Floor polish works 10x better than CRC Silicone Spray. FMCL.



Perfect for here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=348910 lol


----------



## yeee707 (Apr 10, 2010)

Today, I was fixing a pin on my V-cube 6 and accidentally got super glue on my fingers. After spending 10 minutes getting the glue off and my fingers apart, I came back to find out I superglued my center piece to the rivet head. FMCL.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 10, 2010)

Today, I decided to juggle my V 5, 6, and 7 outside. It rained and I was next to a parked car over a puddle by the curb. All three fell into the puddle and the v 5 and 7 popped completely. I found out the puddle mainly consists of car oil and leaves. The core for my v7 broke and all of the pieces are ruined. The v6 stickers and even worse. FML


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 10, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Today, I decided to juggle my V 5, 6, and 7 outside. It rained and I was next to a parked car over a puddle by the curb. All three feel into the puddle and the v 5 and 7 popped completely. I found out the puddle mainly consists of car oil and leaves. The core for my v7 broke and all of the pieces are ruined. The v6 stickers and even worse. FML



What exactly told you that would be a good idea?


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 10, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > Today, I decided to juggle my V 5, 6, and 7 outside. It rained and I was next to a parked car over a puddle by the curb. All three feel into the puddle and the v 5 and 7 popped completely. I found out the puddle mainly consists of car oil and leaves. The core for my v7 broke and all of the pieces are ruined. The v6 stickers and even worse. FML
> ...





Spoiler



It was a joke. That would be worst case scenario. I would never do that.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 10, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > TheMachanga said:
> ...



You gave me a heart attack.


----------



## buelercuber (Apr 10, 2010)

at my last competition i was getting a lot of good times, i was aiming for a sub 20 officially average.

my average was 20.00


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 10, 2010)

For the last few weeks i have been trying to get sub 15 average of 12. Today i was doing and average of 12 and i saw that my average of 11 was 15.00, i did the next solve i missed the spacebar at 14.8x and the time ended up being 15.04 and the average was 15.00.

Massive FMCL


----------



## Toad (Apr 10, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> For the last few weeks i have been trying to get sub 15 average of 12. Today i was doing and average of 12 and i saw that my average of 11 was 15.00, i did the next solve i missed the spacebar at 14.8x and the time ended up being 15.04 and the average was 15.00.
> 
> Massive FMCL



Ouch... You'll get it very soon though!!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 10, 2010)

CMLL skip on 4x4 .


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 19, 2010)

4 words


Spoiler



Master Magic. Not flat...


FMCL


----------



## Innocence (Apr 21, 2010)

I accidentally left my Haiyan-Memory and Mini C not at home, and apparently a friend of mine doesn't know how to look after a cube, because a 4 year old and a 23 year old non-smart person got it, and the latter guy dropped it and a center cap went under the dishwasher. *Apparently.*

I know it's not the end of the world as it'll just be someone else who I give the duplicate to suffering, but still. FMCL. Or F their CL.


----------



## SuperStrawberry (Apr 21, 2010)

Today my friend messed up on his U Perm and I laughed at him saying that's impossible. I did a solve then and i got U Perm and messed up too....FMCL


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 21, 2010)

i made a good hybrid (storebrought core and edison cubies) and then the core broke on the green side, super glued it back and then it broke on the blue side. FML


----------



## Rayne (Apr 21, 2010)

Finished F2L in ~16 seconds, OLL skip, huge pop during T perm. FMCL


----------



## raodkill (Apr 22, 2010)

finishing pll looks down at timer sees its a pb slams down the cube ... it pops. FMCL


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 22, 2010)

I wanted to show off a bit at a family dinner by doing 2x2x2 BLD.

I failed by a U turn, that I memo'd but forgot to execute  FAIL


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 27, 2010)

FML... I clicked my file where I kept the race to sub-20 records and it wasn't there. I tried backing up my files and it wasn't there....
FML I went through a 32 page (20 post per page) thread to re make a file. It took me over 45 minutes. 
5 minutes later... I find it in my Mom's folder.. WTF???? (turns out that my mom accidentally removed my file)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 27, 2010)

kso, I was solving and stuff. and my cube popped...no biggy happens all the time. I pop it back in and keep solving. LSE comes then I saw I needed to flip the edge, so I did. Pretty normal, I keep solving and a more massive pop happened. and all that was left was a core. I stopped the timer on CCT to see it wasn't focused to begin with. Then I mauled by an ox. FMCL


----------



## Edward (Apr 29, 2010)

Just finished the race to sub 20 10'th batch. Was getting my times together, and accidentlly pressed the 'new session' button.  Gotta redo all of the solves.


----------



## Edward (May 10, 2010)

skype said:


> [7:27:49 PM] Ethan: zomg
> [7:27:54 PM] Ethan: 14.35 OH LL skip
> [7:27:59 PM] Ethan: ON VIDEO
> [7:28:21 PM] Demetrius : Niiice
> ...


Friggin lol


----------



## Feryll (May 10, 2010)

Edward said:


> Just finished the race to sub 20 10'th batch. Was getting my times together, and accidentlly pressed the 'new session' button.  Gotta redo all of the solves.



As long as you don't remember them.


----------



## jackdexter75 (May 10, 2010)

Today, I was cubing and got a really fast f2l(for me at least) sub 10 it felt like or so I thought, and I had a oll AND pll skip and went to stop the timer... and realized I hadn't even started it. FML


----------



## inuyasha51089 (May 16, 2010)

Ok I lost my 4x4 for like 4 months it went missing right after i came back from Tenn. in that time i cleaned my car 2-4 different times and searched high and low. I had an eyer feeling that my girlfriend had taken it so I asked her that night and it started a 3 day argument well 3 months later when i put my little cousin in my car today for ice cream poof there it was right under my drivers side seat. Is this why tjey call them magic cubes? lol


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 16, 2010)

inuyasha51089 said:


> Ok I lost my 4x4 for like 4 months it went missing right after i came back from Tenn. in that time i cleaned my car 2-4 different times and searched high and low. I had an eyer feeling that my girlfriend had taken it so I asked her that night and it started a 3 day argument well 3 months later when i put my little cousin in my car today for ice cream poof there it was right under my drivers side seat. Is this why tjey call them magic cubes? lol



Still in good condition?


----------



## inuyasha51089 (May 16, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> inuyasha51089 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I lost my 4x4 for like 4 months it went missing right after i came back from Tenn. in that time i cleaned my car 2-4 different times and searched high and low. I had an eyer feeling that my girlfriend had taken it so I asked her that night and it started a 3 day argument well 3 months later when i put my little cousin in my car today for ice cream poof there it was right under my drivers side seat. Is this why tjey call them magic cubes? lol
> ...



yea like the day i lost it. it turns a little rough right now but after a good cleaning (im assuming something got inside it) my qj should be back up and running great


----------



## we900 (May 16, 2010)

my teacher confiscated my 2x2 that i used for speedcube.He said hell give me back after class.(sigh of relief) he walked back to his desk and thought it would be cool to throw it around as he walks.he miss on his first throw,and my cube fell to floor before breaking into bits.fml.Ilost some pieces.fmlagian


----------



## Tyrannous (May 20, 2010)

just got my first sub 20 solve, too bad i done a Ub perm instead of a Ua perm, n00b mistake.. FMCL


----------



## Edward (May 20, 2010)

Was just doing a REALLY good avg (teetering on sub 14). First I accidentally deleted some times. Then, while exiting unneeded tabs, I close out of qqtimer .
garf

;_;


----------



## ianini (May 20, 2010)

Edward said:


> (teetering on sub 14)



Roux?!?!


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 20, 2010)

ianini said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > (teetering on sub 14)
> ...



No.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 20, 2010)

we900 said:


> my teacher confiscated my 2x2 that i used for speedcube.He said hell give me back after class.(sigh of relief) he walked back to his desk and thought it would be cool to throw it around as he walks.he miss on his first throw,and my cube fell to floor before breaking into bits.fml.Ilost some pieces.fmlagian



Go on...


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 21, 2010)

UGH!!! OLL skip. PLL at 8 seconds. L perm. Locked up. 10.51. 

Sub 10 single. I will get you. And when I get you, I will kill you.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 21, 2010)

Filmed my first average of 12 for youtube
got 2 +2's in a row
averages were 16.48 avg12, 15.06 avg5
averages would have been 16.08 avg12, 14.39avg5
14.39 AVG5 WOULD HAVE BEEN A PB
16.08 would have been probably around my 2nd or 3rd best avg12 w/ a stackmat.
It's on youtube if you want to check it out, just posted yesterday







<------- over there


----------



## chris410 (May 21, 2010)

learning full PLL is a test in patience! One solve I am in low 30's high 20's...then comes a PLL I am still not fast with and there go 40's or if I make a mistake and have to correct 50's. Nothing like a 30 second difference from best to worst! practice practice practice right? Of course, I expected this so I am sure once I get to practice on a more consistent basis that I will eventually see a bit more improvement.


----------



## Feryll (May 21, 2010)

rickcube said:


> UGH!!! OLL skip. PLL at 8 seconds. L perm. Locked up. 10.51.
> 
> Sub 10 single. I will get you. And when I get you, I will kill you.



L perm?


----------



## EnterPseudonym (May 21, 2010)

Feryll said:


> rickcube said:
> 
> 
> > UGH!!! OLL skip. PLL at 8 seconds. L perm. Locked up. 10.51.
> ...



he probably means a J-perm


----------



## Logan (May 21, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> Feryll said:
> 
> 
> > rickcube said:
> ...



When in doubt, J-Perm it out!


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 21, 2010)

Logan said:


> EnterPseudonym said:
> 
> 
> > he probably means a J-perm
> ...



 <3 Iowa


----------



## Logan (May 21, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > EnterPseudonym said:
> ...



hahaha! I wanted you to see that! 

*added to sig.


----------



## musicninja17 (May 21, 2010)

chris410 said:


> learning full PLL is a test in patience! One solve I am in low 30's high 20's...then comes a PLL I am still not fast with and there go 40's or if I make a mistake and have to correct 50's. Nothing like a 30 second difference from best to worst! practice practice practice right? Of course, I expected this so I am sure once I get to practice on a more consistent basis that I will eventually see a bit more improvement.



Sounds like right where I am dude.....shooting for sub-20


----------



## riffz (May 21, 2010)

we900 said:


> my teacher confiscated my 2x2 that i used for speedcube.He said hell give me back after class.(sigh of relief) he walked back to his desk and thought it would be cool to throw it around as he walks.he miss on his first throw,and my cube fell to floor before breaking into bits.fml.Ilost some pieces.fmlagian



So tell him to buy you a new one. He was in the right to confiscate it but if his carelessness caused it to break you shouldn't just let it slide.



Oh and I'm too lazy to quote, but L perm refers to a J(a) perm.


----------



## nitrocan (May 21, 2010)

Last year, I gave my friend my only Rubik's Magic to play with when she was going to her drama class. She left the thing at her seat and then when they were on stage, the teacher picked it up and completely destroyed it.

I didn't know what to get mad at lol. fmcl

Last week, my mom got mad at me and threw my 4x4 to the ground. It also got completely destroyed.

The 4x4 was 1 day old. I had bought it to be my main 4x4.................:fp


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 21, 2010)

Was in the middle of a very good average. About to roll off a 20. Laptop shut off.


----------



## iasimp1997 (May 24, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> I was doing a solve, really fast F2l, OLL was double wide antisune, got to a clockwise U perm at about 6.5-7 seconds, and I started the PLL, looked up at the timer, and I was like whoa! sub 9 NL! On the last 3 turns, it locked up, resulting in a 10.52.
> 
> FML



lolfaz
10.52 dammit!


----------



## TheMachanga (May 24, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > I was doing a solve, really fast F2l, OLL was double wide antisune, got to a clockwise U perm at about 6.5-7 seconds, and I started the PLL, looked up at the timer, and I was like whoa! sub 9 NL! On the last 3 turns, it locked up, resulting in a 10.52.
> ...



Oh man, sucks for you. I would hate to be you. What a crappy time. FYL


----------



## xXzaKerXx (May 25, 2010)

I used this scramble and when I started solving it, I felt that kind of adrenaline rush that you guys will get when you know you're gonna sub-10. Well, I'm not that good, but I finished the PLL and tried to stop the timer (Bellon Cube Timer), it didn't stop. I only could watch my PB slipping away helplessly. Could have even been sub-16. FML


----------



## lorki3 (May 25, 2010)

I started up cct but I dropt it out of my dock now I lost al my times 
but I might use time machine to get it back


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 25, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> I was doing a solve, really fast F2l, OLL was double wide antisune, got to a clockwise U perm at about 6.5-7 seconds, and I started the PLL, looked up at the timer, and I was like whoa! sub 9 NL! On the last 3 turns, it locked up, resulting in a 10.52.
> 
> FML



Well I dont think you can say FML again after not getting a sub 9 NL solve


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 5, 2010)

1st solve: 19.34(Yay, sub 20 solve!)
Next solve: 29. 96(-_-)
FML.


----------



## Faz (Jun 5, 2010)

WOW SUB 9 NL


----------



## Forte (Jun 5, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> WOW SUB 9 NL



holy crap that's like cheating


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 5, 2010)

nitrocan said:


> Last year, I gave my friend my only Rubik's Magic to play with when she was going to her drama class. She left the thing at her seat and then when they were on stage, the teacher picked it up and completely destroyed it.
> 
> I didn't know what to get mad at lol. fmcl
> 
> ...



why was she mad at you?


----------



## NoobCube (Jun 11, 2010)

*..*

Not today but a lot of the time, I end up looking for the first pair of edges on my 4x4. I look for a particular piece all over the cube, check it all twice, run through it again and find it directly opposite just waiting for a u' :fp


----------



## SuperNerd (Jun 13, 2010)

Today I got this scramble practicing 3x3:

B D B F' R' F' L F' U D R' B F D L' F D U' F D' B2 F R2 F2 R' 

I looked at the cube after I scrambled it, and it didn't look like anything special. I had a mediocre F2L (9 seconds), and then when I went to look at the OLL, it was skipped. Then the PLL was skipped, but I had an AUF. As quick as i could, I turned and threw the cube at the spacebar.

10.15. I thought it would be sub 10. Stupid slow recognition.

FMCL.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 13, 2010)

NoobCube said:


> Not today but a lot of the time, I end up looking for the first pair of edges on my 4x4. I look for a particular piece all over the cube, check it all twice, run through it again and find it directly opposite just waiting for a u' :fp



I sometimes do worse than this, 5x5x5 Edge pairing and I have 2 pieces in place in my left hand and look all over the cube for the third piece only to later realise that it is there where I am holding it :fp


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 13, 2010)

I was about to get a 1:20 4x4 solve and I realized I put the centers in the wrong location. FML.


----------



## Samania (Jun 13, 2010)

Around my fifth 4x4 solve, I was just pairing up the edges.. and I was looking EVERYWHERE for a red orange edge. That took about 40 seconds before I figured out that there was no such thing.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Rpotts (Jun 22, 2010)

is that supernerds solve or does there just happen to be two 10.15 LL skips on the same page??:confused:


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 22, 2010)

Mine was just a PLL skip. Scramble that I lost from qqtimer. But there are two 10.15s. 

I want a sub 10 though.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 13, 2010)

Got a good BLD scramble. Easy memo. 2:26.47 DNF. Two flipped edges. Would have been PB by over a minute... Back to practicing. ..


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 15, 2010)

it's not cubing related but... here's my story

I got to the airport, checked in all our luggage (8 check-in bags, 4 carry-ons), and waiting an hour just to figure out that we had no airplane tickets (not our fault), not to mention we had to wake up at 3 am (with 2 other families).We later figured out that the stupid guy at the desk did something wrong....


FML


----------



## hiphopopottumus (Jul 15, 2010)

Today, I was in the middle of a new, soon the be PB single...Done with F2L at 23 seconds...OLL skip and then there was a simple Z perm...My little bro turned up the music and played Guitar Hero 3 right as I started the middle flick...Well I accidentally did H perm because i couldn't concentrate


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 15, 2010)

hiphopopottumus said:


> Today, I was in the middle of a new, soon the be PB single...Done with F2L at 23 seconds...OLL skip and then there was a simple Z perm...My little bro turned up the music and played Guitar Hero 3 right as I started the middle flick...Well I accidentally did H perm because i couldn't concentrate



can't blame him Guitar Hero is pretty awesome  ^_^


----------



## M4rQu5 (Jul 17, 2010)

Ok. No more loctite in F-II centercaps. New one to be ordered. (I sort of needed that too)


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 17, 2010)

Today I left my speed cube, stackmat timer, and alg reference page at my friends house who I won't see for a few weeks.... FML


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 17, 2010)

My story
Haiyan Memory vs GuHong
I'm doomed


----------



## oprah62 (Jul 17, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> My story
> Haiyan Memory vs GuHong
> I'm doomed



Why does it even matter that much? It is not like a cube will suddenly make a sup 30 cuber sub 10.....


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 17, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > My story
> ...



The message:
I need a speedcube. Both cubes feel so good. I can't decide on which.


----------



## Kurbitur (Jul 17, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...



Just use both and then one day you will like one better. I had HaiYan and a C4U and i loved the HaiYan and hated the C4U, now il ove C4U cube


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 17, 2010)

Kurbitur said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > oprah62 said:
> ...


What do you think I'm doing?  , cheating on one of them?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 17, 2010)

You guys seriously don't know how to do fml, do you? You're supposed to start it with today I or yesterday I and then end with fml. 
EXAMPLE:
Today I hooked up my gf's sister. My gf walked in. FML


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 19, 2010)

Today I got a 20 seconds reduction for 4x4.
My centers were wrong, I made an F2L mistake, I got double parity and I did the wrong PLL. DNF. FML.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 19, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> You guys seriously don't know how to do fml, do you? You're supposed to start it with today I or yesterday I and then end with fml.
> EXAMPLE:
> Today I hooked up my gf's sister. My gf walked in. FML



Whyusosrs?


----------



## Edward (Jul 19, 2010)

A couple of days ago my F2 got slung at a car window. The cube shattered into pieces, center caps flying everywhere. FML


----------



## buelercuber (Jul 19, 2010)

just got a new guhong, its great, except for that one missing edge piece :fp


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 19, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> You guys seriously don't know how to do fml, do you? You're supposed to start it with today I or yesterday I and then end with fml.
> EXAMPLE:
> Today I hooked up my gf's sister. My gf walked in. FML



you mad?


----------



## QCcuber4 (Jul 19, 2010)

Yesterday, I got my brand new Eastsheen 5x5x5 by UPS, i was really happy. When I figured it was time for bed, i stretched my arm to lay my 5x5x5 cube on my dresser, only to drag it back by accident and learn that Eastsheen 5x5s have 111 pieces composing them. Also, I did not know how to put them back together. I've been cubing 3 years. And yet, I woke up the next day for work, with my cube fully assembled on my dresser. My alcoholic, now-clean-junky, 8th grade graduate step-brother took 45 minutes with no instructions to figure it out. I fail, FML.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 20, 2010)

(10.21), 11.94, 15.70, (17.20), 11.77 = 13.14

Ouch.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 20, 2010)

I am going to trade my 3x3x4 soon, lost a piece. After tearing up my room, i thought it was over, when i stepped on my dress pants. It wuz in the pocket. 

FML


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 21, 2010)

Tord said:


> Today, I noticed that the green stickers on my F-II have become remarkably white. (Its percentage of green is declining greatly with every solve.) Thus I decided to apply new stickers. The stickers turns out to be conveniently placed in my drawer at home, not the forlorn cabin. I am bound to the forlorn cabin for another 2 weeks. FML.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Wait, I don't get it.


----------



## jiggy (Jul 21, 2010)

Tord said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, I don't get it.
> ...


You should go all felt tip on that bad boy!


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 21, 2010)

a few stickers completely fell off my cube and the cubesmith stickers aren't supposed to get here for several days and i have nothing here to temporarily help the problem...now i cant do any timed 3x3 solves for a few days..


----------



## MrTimCube (Jul 29, 2010)

Today, i was solving my 3x3x3, and i was frikkin' fast( i finished f2l after 20 seconds, which is good, for me) and when i finished the cube, i realized i did'nt start the timer, FML


----------



## theace (Jul 29, 2010)

^ +1

Got a kickass scramble: 2 stage cross, 1 rotation F2L, all with the same case, OLL skip and Anticlockwise A perm.

Didn't start the timer. FML


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 5, 2010)

was about to get first ever sub-1 solve on Square-1...and then it popped

FML


----------



## theace (Aug 8, 2010)

I lost my first ever speedcube in college. Fml


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 13, 2010)

fml


----------



## SpUtnikCub3r (Aug 14, 2010)

I was pulling my cube out of my bag to solve it, when it exploded. No Biggie right? I lost three pieces and a month later I find out it was an F-II. FMCL


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 14, 2010)

My 4x4 reduction was 29. No sub 1 =[ FML


----------



## PeterNewton (Aug 14, 2010)

3 of the 4x4 corners got stuck to the core after crc-ing. now i have 3 1x1s and 3 random curvy pieces. fml.


----------



## FruitSalad (Aug 14, 2010)

RIP: White Yongjun(broken core)
Storebought(stolen)
Dollar store cube(broken core)
Maze cube(Broken and lost pieces)
Sudoku cube(Broken and lost pieces)
Letter cube(Can't find it)
Cube with circle stickers(broken corner)

all in one month fmcl


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Aug 14, 2010)

Today I Starting thinkg cubing wasnt worth it... Fail to me in math if I dont take a break...


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 14, 2010)

Today, after trying to fix my "FII" after cleaning it and lubing it, i realized that it wasn't as good as my friends FII. I took it apart and checked the pieces. checked the Lightake site, and i realized that I bought a type "FI" instead of a type "FII".
(and i used my only small stickers, so when I really get the FII it'll come with the crap stickers :fp)

:fp FML


----------



## Samania (Aug 14, 2010)

I lost a center cap on my FII when I was trying to switch cores with my C4U, none of the other center caps fit and now it rattles like a baby rattle. 

And I just bought a bunch of cubesmith stickers for my FII. Fml.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 15, 2010)

http://hi-games.net/cube-2x2x2/watch?u=3916
FMCL


Spoiler



[21:28] <Tim_Major> for **** sake 
[21:28] <Tim_Major> on sim 
[21:28] <Tim_Major> I saw whole soluion in inspection 
[21:28] <Tim_Major> but didn't know how to z' 
[21:28] <Tim_Major> :/ 
[21:29] <Tim_Major> on 2x2 
[21:29] <Tim_Major> woulda been like 2 
[21:29] <Kirjava> tidying up my puzzles 
[21:29] <Tim_Major> was like 8 moves 
[21:29] <Kirjava> I have enough spare tiles to make another mastermagic 
[21:29] <Tim_Major> like, U2, sexy move insert auf 
[21:29] <Kirjava> aki inserts?  
[21:29] *** Faz has quit (Quit: http://www.mibbit.com ajax IRC Client) 
[21:31] <Tim_Major> *******@hotmail.com
[21:31] <Tim_Major> :fp 
[21:31] <Tim_Major> oops 
[21:31] <Tim_Major> **** 
[21:31] <Tim_Major> http://hi-games.net/cube-2x2x2/watch?u=3916
[21:31] <Tim_Major> :fp 
[21:32] <Kirjava> haha 
[21:32] <Kirjava> at least you forced ths skip 
[21:32] <Tim_Major> yah but, I saw the whoel solution 
[21:32] <Tim_Major> my comp was lagging, and I didn't notice it was finished scrambling :/


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 15, 2010)

assembling my guhong and testing the tention when everything went flying. i lost a screw

FML


----------



## _D2_ (Aug 15, 2010)

I Lost my carefully designed 4LLL algorithms paper. FML...


----------



## person123 (Aug 15, 2010)

FML:
my es 4x4 had loose screws, so i tried to loctite it and it broke
my qj 4x4 was loose so i tried modding it and broke it
my new qj 4x4 that i got 2 days before nats, and my maru 4x4 that i got at nationals got stolen

~$60.00 gone. FML


----------



## Faz (Aug 16, 2010)

41 redux on 5x5. A pop resulted in a 1:03 solve.

Also, on another 5x5 solve, I was on H perm at 56, and a center twisted a bit, so I got a 1:00.6x


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 16, 2010)

1:03 and 1:00 5x5x5?

Dude, FYL.


----------



## theace (Aug 16, 2010)

I was solving my 4x4 on a train. Popped. Piece went out the window. FML


----------



## koreancuber (Aug 17, 2010)

my dad just erased my fuc*** f-ii review that took 1 hour to make.. FML


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Aug 19, 2010)

Today, I attempted to add a spring to my Square-1 but along the way the pieces somehow mutated. Later, I lose a megaminx screw, and none of my others would work. Now I have two unusable puzzles that were also two of my top 3 favorite puzzles (3x3 is my favorite even though I've scarcely improved and my times range from sub-21 to sup-33  ). FMCL.


----------



## Shortey (Aug 22, 2010)

bump

If I got a 15.99 on a 21.xx OH solve in comp I would've gotten a 17.38 average. :'(

3 move cross iirc.


----------



## theace (Aug 22, 2010)

i haven't solved a 3x3 in 3 weeks. FML


----------



## da25centz (Aug 23, 2010)

Getting to the PLL 15 seconds faster than your PB, thinking its an A perm, doing the A perm, and stopping to clock at ten seconds faster than your PB. celebrating, and then realizing that it wasnt an A perm, and now you have a J perm and your "PB" was actually a DNF. FML


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 30, 2010)

Spoiler












Spoiler









THATS 0.69.


----------



## PonyMower (Aug 30, 2010)

Today i was supposed to receive my V-cube 5 in the mail. I check its progress and they reported that it was not shipped when they believed it was and now i must wait another two weeks. FML


----------



## supercuber86 (Aug 31, 2010)

I was solving my Cube in the car An edge came out and the whole cube fell apart. FML


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 31, 2010)

supercuber86 said:


> I was solving my Cube in the car An edge came out and the whole cube fell apart. FML


Collect th pieces and put them together. Unless some fell out of the window.


ben1996123 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



. I think you would have gotten UWR.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 31, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> supercuber86 said:
> 
> 
> > I was solving my Cube in the car An edge came out and the whole cube fell apart. FML
> ...



Patrick Jameson has a 0.66.

And there's 0.68 by Tang Yiu Chun:



Spoiler


----------



## supercuber86 (Aug 31, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> supercuber86 said:
> 
> 
> > I was solving my Cube in the car An edge came out and the whole cube fell apart. FML
> ...



Ik but with a black cube pieces are hard to find none went out the window though


----------



## Forte (Aug 31, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 41 redux on 5x5. A pop resulted in a 1:03 solve.
> 
> Also, on another 5x5 solve, I was on H perm at 56, and a center twisted a bit, so I got a 1:00.6x



Need Meep swan turning


----------



## gundamslicer (Aug 31, 2010)

Lost a center cap when I dropped my cube lol


----------



## CuberN00b (Sep 2, 2010)

My Haiyan Memory feel of my hand when arrived at my friend's house. Orange center gone into orange leaves. FMCL.

When testing Haiyan Memory springs, i lost one of them (They jumped right from my hand) now i changed it with Mini YJ springs. FMCL

All of them is old stories, 3 months ago


----------



## ariasamie (Sep 4, 2010)

all I can say is... FML :fp


----------



## clover (Sep 26, 2010)

I received my massive package from Lightake and was REALLY excited as it had many popular cubes that i had never tried. I opened it and tried the F-II first as it was the one i was most excited about. I was playing with it and ended up with a MASSIVE pop (about 10 pieces) and i found out that the core broke. And thats not even all. I was solving my mini QJ for the first time ( I just learnt how to solve a 4x4x4) and had yet ANOTHER massive pop and found out that the mini QJ core broke as well. FML.


----------



## will6680 (Sep 26, 2010)

Today I went to a concert with my friend and his family. I brought my A5 because in the car ride I thought I'd get bored. His sister didnt believe I could do it, so i said "Scramble it... slowly." She picked it up and put it in her palms and turned it ALL AROUND LIKE CRAZY and then POP! the entire thing shattered. And his moms like HE SAID SLOWLY. Shes 17 years old...

FML.


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 26, 2010)

using rubiks 2x2 for speed pops every R *U*


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 29, 2010)

19.09 square 1 single non lucky.

Wrong thread? No. Off by a middle slice flip.


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 29, 2010)

29.71 my first non lucky sub 30 3x3 solve but it was a +2

:fp my life


----------



## EricReese (Sep 29, 2010)

Today, I was on my deck and I was solving and 4 edge pieces stickers fall out and go in the cracks in my deck to underneath it, and I would have to crawl through spider webs and bugs to get each sticker back when I dont even know exactly where they fell. FML

(Now I can't even solve it because you have to guess where the stickers go so you cant even know)


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 29, 2010)

How do stickers fall off in a solve, let alone four...


----------



## EricReese (Sep 29, 2010)

I dont even know. I was solving then one fell out. I ignored it I was like I can just get it soon , then another..then another..then another

I was like omg...but its okay, the stickers were all so freaking faded I needed new ones anyway. But I just ordered the new C III yesterday so I am looking forward to that  Until then I am using my brothers CII


----------



## Eleredo (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## Joemamma556 (Oct 1, 2010)

Having my V-cube 7 thrown across my class room....FML good thing it didn't brake XD


----------



## Eleredo (Oct 1, 2010)

Joemamma556 said:


> Having my V-cube 7 thrown across my class room....FML good thing it didn't brake XD


 
A cube will never brake, as it has no brakes.


----------



## Graupel (Oct 3, 2010)

OH MY GOD FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


MY DUMB F- MARU JUST EXPLODED.

I PUT IT BACK TOGETHER.

IT EXPLOADS AGAIN

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF IT TOOK ME 5 DAYS TO GET IT BACK TOGETHER
BAWWWWWWWW
CALL THE WAAAAAAAAAMBULANCE 
FAAAAAAAAAAAAA

fmcl.


----------



## cubefan4848 (Oct 3, 2010)

I was on my way to a new megaminx PB with only the last layer left and I was 1 minute in front of my old PB then I do a R and a piece go shooting out under the couch so I can't get it back and finish my time in a new PB

FMCL


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 3, 2010)

Joemamma556 said:


> Having my V-cube 7 thrown across my class room....FML good thing it didn't brake XD


 
Never take a V Cube to school.


----------



## Joker (Oct 3, 2010)

Was gunna get an OH pb then I popped...


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have so many bad stories in the past, but this one happened five minutes ago.
I was doing OH and like a 8 move double xcross came up , and the rest of the f2l was quite easy. I finished f2l around 7 seconds, which is incredible for me, then i got a dot oll so I got to my r perm at about 9.5 seconds, and in middle i dropped my cube on the space bar. DNF. FMCL


----------



## Chapuunka (Oct 4, 2010)

Joker said:


> Was gunna get an OH pb then I popped...


 
Thought you were finished with speedcubing?


----------



## Joker (Oct 4, 2010)

Oprah: damn, what do you average (OH?)
Chapuunka:
Had a couple hours on my hands, with nothing else to do. 
OH is what I do most, when I do cube.


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 4, 2010)

I average like 30-35 and my f2l is usually like 18-23 and my LL kills me. It was a great f2l and alright LL that's why I was pissed.


----------



## Joker (Oct 4, 2010)

Same as my average pretty much.
LL is so annoying, my GOOD PLLs take like 4 seconds to execute...other ones take 7.


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 4, 2010)

Joker said:


> Same as my average pretty much.
> LL is so annoying, my GOOD PLLs take like 4 seconds to execute...other ones take 7.


 
Yah I've been practicing with qqtimer's LL and LS scrambler.


----------



## EricReese (Oct 4, 2010)

Your F2l takes 20 seconds, LL 10 seconds, and your saying your LL is fail? Seems like your F2L needs some work there buddy


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 4, 2010)

EricReese said:


> Your F2l takes 20 seconds, LL 10 seconds, and your saying your LL is fail? Seems like your F2L needs some work there buddy


 
First off, this is OH. My LL takes 12 seconds or more everytime which is pitiful.
Also, from my experience in 3x3, f2l: LL is like at a 2:1 ratio. If I get a 10sec f2l I'll get somewhere near a 15 second solve. Or 8 f2l yields a 12 solve. Feliks gets a 6 f2l, and a 9 solve. IMO, it's kinda accurate.


----------



## EricReese (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh you didn't specify OH, I retract my statement


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 4, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> First off, this is OH. My LL takes 12 seconds or more everytime which is pitiful.
> Also, from my experience in 3x3, f2l: LL is like at a 2:1 ratio. If I get a 10sec f2l I'll get somewhere near a 15 second solve. Or 8 f2l yields a 12 solve. Feliks gets a 6 f2l, and a 9 solve. IMO, it's kinda accurate.



My OH is worse... I normally average ~38. My F2L is normally about 18 and my LL about 20...


----------



## Dacuba (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm averageing about 27 Seconds, PB is 17.06 (yay)

Today I had a LL-Skip. 21 seconds. fml


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 4, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> First off, this is OH. My LL takes 12 seconds or more everytime which is pitiful.
> Also, from my experience in 3x3, f2l: LL is like at a 2:1 ratio. If I get a 10sec f2l I'll get somewhere near a 15 second solve. Or 8 f2l yields a 12 solve. Feliks gets a 6 f2l, and a 9 solve. IMO, it's kinda accurate.


Why, for an individual who normally averages 15 seconds (10 seconds F2L and 5 seconds LL) randomly get a 4 second LL on a non-lucky 12 second solve. Normally, you would expect your LL to take a similar amount of time each solve, regardless of how long the F2L took, providing you know full OLL and PLL.


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 5, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Why, for an individual who normally averages 15 seconds (10 seconds F2L and 5 seconds LL) randomly get a 4 second LL on a non-lucky 12 second solve. Normally, you would expect your LL to take a similar amount of time each solve, regardless of how long the F2L took, providing you know full OLL and PLL.


 
Yes, you make logic but usually If I get a better f2l I try very hard to get a good ll, and that ratio does generally apply to anyone, but of course my splits, like theirs, will never be the same.
Edit: Wasn't really refering to myself anyway. Bad word choice. Sorry. However, it is like that sometimes.


----------



## Chapuunka (Oct 5, 2010)

So my teacher threw my cube at a wall today...

Luckily, it's okay. I was scared though.


----------



## Joker (Oct 5, 2010)

Why did your teacher throw your cube at the wall? 
Were you not paying attention?


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 5, 2010)

I was just going to the bathroom and my cube fell out of my hoodie pocket, hit the rim of the toilet and bounced away. Just as I breathed a sign of relief I saw two center caps in the bowl. FMCL

(btw I didn't hesitate to get them since I hadn't started yet)

I put in the two center caps after a good cleaning and noticed the orange one was missing. I nearly cried when I assumed it got flushed away. Luckily it was in the corner of the bathroom.


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 5, 2010)

In 7th grade, I had an eastsheen 5x5, and my friend, trying to be funny, slid it off the desk and exploded. It was embarrassing having to pick all that up.


----------



## Chapuunka (Oct 5, 2010)

Joker said:


> Why did your teacher throw your cube at the wall?
> Were you not paying attention?


 
A few weeks ago she actually threatened to throw it against the wall, so I stopped cubing in that class. But I had it in my backpack, and somebody else got it out...

She meant it as a joke, she wasn't actually angry or anything (both me and the other guy were done with our work). She just assumed, "Oh, if it breaks, I'll just buy a new one for him at Wal-Mart for about $5."


----------



## ChemicalCuber (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm posting this because it happened to me about 5 minutes ago and I came on to look for a thread about it...

Today I got my GuHong in the mail, and I've been waiting for it anxiously for a few days now since my one and only other speedcube broke the day I ordered the new one. I started assembling it and was almost done when I realized that it came missing 2 corner third pieces. FML.

I'm so PO'd.


----------



## ductape_girl (Oct 9, 2010)

Today, my boyfriend broke up with me because he said I care more about cubing than I do him. FML.


that was a hypothetical situation btw


----------



## Joker (Oct 9, 2010)

ductape_girl said:


> Today, my boyfriend broke up with me because he said I care more about cubing than I do him. FML.
> 
> 
> that was a hypothetical situation btw


 
Sorry to hear that


----------



## ductape_girl (Oct 9, 2010)

HYPOTHETICAL!


----------



## EricReese (Oct 10, 2010)

if i had to choose between cubing and a girlfriend, I'd choose cubes. I'm 18, girl would last a few months, cubes last forever


----------



## Grayhams11 (Oct 10, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAH dude that is hilarious


----------



## ductape_girl (Oct 10, 2010)

Im a girl who cubes. I get the girl (myself) and the cube. Its the best of all possible worlds.


----------



## Eleredo (Oct 12, 2010)

Some clumsy person knocked over a bottle of vinegar all over my 4x4x4.
My cube will smell for ages!


----------



## oskarasbrink (Oct 12, 2010)

11.64 onehanded pll skip.
scrambled wrong:fp
i'm not gonna count it as a pb


----------



## theace (Oct 22, 2010)

I was cubing on the Train today with my week old GuHong. An edge popped. I had to practically half - jump to save it. While popping it back in, the yellow center cap popped. On my way back, I walked down and spent an hour and a half trying to find it. Couldn't  FML


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 22, 2010)

F D B' U D B2 R F' U L' F' R' D B R L' U D2 B2 U R2 D2 R U D

just got the scramble on qqtimer. It gives you two free F2L pairs and I don't know how to preserve them. There goes a PB scramble


----------



## Joker (Oct 22, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> F D B' U D B2 R F' U L' F' R' D B R L' U D2 B2 U R2 D2 R U D
> 
> just got the scramble on qqtimer. It gives you two free F2L pairs and I don't know how to preserve them. There goes a PB scramble


 
I found a solution that I would use in a solve. If you want to, keep trying.


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm doing an Ao100 right now so I can't really re-do it but I'll definitely look into it again. Your solution preserved both F2L pairs? Mine only saved one.


----------



## Joker (Oct 22, 2010)

Yeah, It saved both.
It was a X cross, with the other pair ready for a 3 move insertion.


----------



## EricReese (Oct 22, 2010)

I was unsuccessful, could you PM me how you did it?


----------



## Joker (Oct 22, 2010)

Aight lemme get my solution...


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 23, 2010)

[13:09] <Tim_Major> oh wtf 
[13:09] <Tim_Major> I quit 
[13:09] <Tim_Major> lol 
[13:09] <Tim_Major> 9.38+2 >_< lemme reconstruct 
[13:09] <Tim_Major> am guessing 15-20 move f2l >_< 
[13:09] <Tim_Major> 2. 11.38+ F R' U D F2 B2 L F R B2 F R2 U' B D' B' D2 F2 L' B D2 F' U D2 L2 
[13:09] <aronpm> wtf 
[13:10] <Tim_Major> y2 D F2 R' 
[13:10] <Tim_Major> y L' U L 
[13:10] <Tim_Major> d L' U L 
[13:10] <Tim_Major> U2 R' U R 
[13:10] <Tim_Major> d2 R U R' U' R U R' U' 
[13:11] <Tim_Major> COLL, Uperm 
[13:11] <Tim_Major> then did U' >_< 
[13:11] <Tim_Major> 23 f2l 
[13:13] <Tim_Major> 3 cross, 3 pair1, 4 pair 2, 4 pair 3, then 8 pair 4 (but sexy) .......... 

FUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 23, 2010)

Damn, that really does suck.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 24, 2010)

Today, I started F2L and was done with it at 7.99 seconds. I started my OLL when it popped. I stopped and deemed it a DNF. I put the piece back and proceeded to get a complete PLL skip... No AUF's. FML.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 24, 2010)

So uhh... I average 8 minutes on 6x6, and 6 minutes on 7x7.

I suck at 6x6. FML.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 25, 2010)

I was just doing some jflysim square 1, and my normal average is about 40 seconds.

<presses spacebar>

me: O_O

The scramble was a cubeshape and corner separation skip.

It should have been a sub 30, but I messed up on EP at about 18 seconds, and all I had was a U perm. At about 25 seconds, when I should have already finished, I ended up with a fully scrambled square 1.

Final time: 1:14.89 :fp

Scramble was:

/ (3, 3) /' (0, 2) /' (0, 6) /' (7, 6) /' (0, 6) / (6, 6) /' (6, 3) /' (10, 6) /' (8, 10) / (2, 8) / (6, 10) /' (8, 10) /' (0, 10) / (4, 10) / (7, 6) /' (9, 0) / (6, 6) /' (6, 3) / (3, 9) /



Spoiler



40.28 sq1 sim
[20:44:46] Ben Whitmore: thats about average
[20:44:53] Ben Whitmore: average 50 on real sq1 thoug lol
[20:45:12] Ben Whitmore: LOL
[20:45:50] Ben Whitmore: O_O
[20:45:52] Ben Whitmore: lolscramble
[20:45:54] Ben Whitmore: 30.79
[20:48:09] Ben Whitmore: lmao
[20:48:13] Ben Whitmore: 1:08 fale
[20:49:13] Ben Whitmore: failish
[20:49:17] Ben Whitmore: LOLCUBESHAPESKIP
[20:50:46] Ben Whitmore: FAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[20:50:49] Ben Whitmore: 1:14 0.0
[20:50:56] Ben Whitmore: thats going in the speedcubing FML thread
[20:54:44] Ben Whitmore: F MY LIFE 4 EVA


----------



## bluedasher (Oct 25, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> So uhh... I average 8 minutes on 6x6, and 6 minutes on 7x7.
> 
> I suck at 6x6. FML.



How can this be? I don't own anything bigger than a 5x5. But you must really suck at 6x6 if the 7x7 is bigger and harder and you get the 6x6 2 minutes slower.


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 25, 2010)

bluedasher said:


> How can this be? I don't own anything bigger than a 5x5. But you must really suck at 6x6 if the 7x7 is bigger and harder and you get the 6x6 2 minutes slower.


 
Different methods?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 25, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> Different methods?


 
Worse cube probably. I average better on 7x7x7 because my 6x6x6 is so terrible.


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 25, 2010)

Are they both V-Cube?


----------



## number1failure (Oct 25, 2010)

Today I brought my 2x2 to school for the first time. I leave for one minute to get a drink, and when I come back they're playing SOCCER with it. FML


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 25, 2010)

number1failure said:


> Today I brought my 2x2 to school for the first time. I leave for one minute to get a drink, and when I come back they're playing SOCCER with it. FML


 
Fail.


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 25, 2010)

number1failure said:


> Today I brought my 2x2 to school for the first time. I leave for one minute to get a drink, and when I come back they're playing SOCCER with it. FML


 
I'd be livid. If there was a single scratch on it I'd kill them. Although most people know to not touch my cubes without asking since I don't really let people handle my mains.


----------



## number1failure (Oct 25, 2010)

Well I handed it to someone trustful, but someone took it from them and started playing apparently. And I couldn't really just take it from them, or flip out on them either, because I'm just barely 5 feet tall, and I'm a freshmen nerd in a high school full of ginormous jocks.


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 25, 2010)

Ginormous jocks or not you're probably in classes with mostly other freshman. You may not be physically imposing but if your body language and attitude show confidence then people usually leave you alone. I very rarely see the self-confident kids getting picked on in highschool (I'm a sophomore in highschool) A few years ago I would've been one of the "jocks" who just put down the dweeby kids just to be cool. When a kid told me off I usually left them alone. I avoid being labeled as a "jock" now but just "athletic" and I don't bother kids anymore. I'm actually good friends with a kid that I constantly harassed in middle school.

Another thing I learned about cubing in class is that you should show everyone at once and not cube in the corner. If the teacher sees you do it and is impressed they'll say so and then kids won't mess with you too much because the teacher will side with you. I solve in 7/9 of my classes and only two of the teachers don't like me doing it or said I can't.(I still do cause one is band and I'm in the back, low brass, and the other is math and I just do it at the end of class) In those seven classes there's two kids who tend to be obnoxious but they're my friends and are just trying to annoy me so I let it go. To this day my one buddy still calls it a "square" or a "4-square" (my 4x4)


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 21, 2010)

SERIOUSLY, READ THIS:

[4:49:03 PM] W.E.B. IV: Started cubing
[4:49:30 PM] W.E.B. IV: Rolled to sub-13 avg12
[4:49:46 PM] W.E.B. IV: was doing good, average kept dropping
[4:49:58 PM | Edited 4:50:06 PM] W.E.B. IV: new PB achieved, such a low 12
[4:50:16 PM] W.E.B. IV: kept improving, and got to 12.01 avg12
[4:50:34 PM] W.E.B. IV: didn't beat 12.01 on the very next solve, and I was thinking "wow am I gonna stop improving right here!? lol!"
[4:50:43 PM] W.E.B. IV: but then I went to an 11.xx avg12. O_O
[4:51:06 PM] W.E.B. IV: oh and and I started cubing after I got a video rendering in wmv.
[4:51:17 PM] W.E.B. IV: so I keep cubing
[4:51:52 PM] W.E.B. IV: 2 PLL skips with 1 solve between them, (PLL skip, NL solve, PLL skip), and then got 3-4 more PLL skips a short time after that.
[4:52:32 PM] W.E.B. IV: by then I had achieved an 11.55 avg12, new PB BY FAR before this session.
[4:52:35 PM] W.E.B. IV: INCREDIBLE.
[4:52:40 PM] W.E.B. IV: And a 10.8x avg5.
[4:53:04 PM] W.E.B. IV: At least, 3 9 second solves, and several 10s.
[4:53:27 PM] W.E.B. IV: I had decided to do an avg100, despite having ~40 solves to go when I go tthe 11.55 avg12.
[4:53:39 PM] W.E.B. IV: I don't do as good at times, but I keep going for 100.
[4:54:03 PM] W.E.B. IV: After 98 solves, I think the session average was 12.46.
[4:54:07 PM] W.E.B. IV: I scrambled for the 99 solve.
[4:54:21 PM] W.E.B. IV: The video I was rendering was 49%-50% done.
[4:54:39 PM] W.E.B. IV: The screen fades to black, and my laptop shuts down from overheating.
[4:54:47 PM] W.E.B. IV: F
[4:54:47 PM] W.E.B. IV: M
C
[4:54:48 PM] W.E.B. IV: L

And I have to restart rendering that video, the rendering that was only 1/2 done after 98 solves.



Oh but I still achieved great stuff. I love Thanksgiving Break. 

=(


----------



## cubesforever (Nov 21, 2010)

heres a fml done right: 
gets a 3x3. get it lubed and does everything to it that will make it as fast as it can go. does the first solve and gets a sub-8 average on it. at this time your really proud of yourself. goes to waterfall and brings cube with. does a solve while admiering the view from the top of the waterfall. drops the cube andit just about goes over the waterfall but doesn't "CRAP!",you scream and run after the cube. the cube falls with you but in mid air, you start spinning and kick the cube without knowing it. the cube lands saftly on some gravel by the waterfall.you breck your arms and legs. you are being carried to the ambulance when you find the cube. you tell someone to grab it. someone does. when at the hospitol, the doctor tells you that you won't ever recover. you have to cube with your teeth the rest of your life. *5 years later* you are cubing with your teeth when all your teeth breck. FML!
(disclamer this isn't true.)


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 21, 2010)

...


----------



## EricReese (Nov 21, 2010)

cubesforever said:


> heres a fml done right:
> gets a 3x3. get it lubed and does everything to it that will make it as fast as it can go. does the first solve and gets a sub-8 average on it. at this time your really proud of yourself. goes to waterfall and brings cube with. does a solve while admiering the view from the top of the waterfall. drops the cube andit just about goes over the waterfall but doesn't "CRAP!",you scream and run after the cube. the cube falls with you but in mid air, you start spinning and kick the cube without knowing it. the cube lands saftly on some gravel by the waterfall.you breck your arms and legs. you are being carried to the ambulance when you find the cube. you tell someone to grab it. someone does. when at the hospitol, the doctor tells you that you won't ever recover. you have to cube with your teeth the rest of your life. *5 years later* you are cubing with your teeth when all your teeth breck. FML!
> (disclamer this isn't true.)


 
:fp:


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 21, 2010)

cubesforever said:


> heres a fml done right:
> gets a 3x3. get it lubed and does everything to it that will make it as fast as it can go. does the first solve and gets a sub-8 average on it. at this time your really proud of yourself. goes to waterfall and brings cube with. does a solve while admiering the view from the top of the waterfall. drops the cube andit just about goes over the waterfall but doesn't "CRAP!",you scream and run after the cube. the cube falls with you but in mid air, you start spinning and kick the cube without knowing it. the cube lands saftly on some gravel by the waterfall.you breck your arms and legs. you are being carried to the ambulance when you find the cube. you tell someone to grab it. someone does. when at the hospitol, the doctor tells you that you won't ever recover. you have to cube with your teeth the rest of your life. *5 years later* you are cubing with your teeth when all your teeth breck. FML!
> (disclamer this isn't true.)


 
Ummm... WTH?

Did you even read what people have been posting in this thread? Do you even know how fml works?


----------



## Matt (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm cubing in class one day (I luckily had a study hall so I could have my timer out.) As I'm finishing my last F2L pair, I look up and see the time is at 12ish seconds. That's pretty good for me, so I go and do the 7-move OLL and I get a PLL skip. The catch? My friend took the timer while I was doing OLL. FML & FMCL


----------



## d521yts (Nov 22, 2010)

A little while ago (today) i finished the F2L at around 18s (that's fast for me) had an OLL skip, easy U-perm, but i got nervous (i looked at the clock after i finish f2l) and i messed up


----------



## cincyaviation (Nov 22, 2010)

Today, this happened.


Spoiler



[21:11] <cincyaviation> : L B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 L2 R' D2 L2 U' L' F D2 B2 D' B L B L2 U2 B R L D2 
[21:11] <cincyaviation> ready? 
[21:12] <FatBoyXPC> yep 
[21:12] <FatBoyXPC> easy cross :X 
[21:12] <cincyaviation> x2 U' L R B2 F2 
[21:12] <cincyaviation> D2 
[21:12] <cincyaviation> R U2 R' 
[21:13] <cincyaviation> y R U R' 
[21:13] <cincyaviation> y 
[21:13] <cincyaviation> R U2 R' U' R U R' 
[21:13] <cincyaviation> R' U2 R 
[21:13] <cincyaviation> U2 y 
[21:13] <cincyaviation> R' U' R 
[21:13] <cincyaviation> U2 R U R' 
[21:14] <cincyaviation> U R' F R F' 
[21:14] <cincyaviation> f sm f' 
[21:14] <cincyaviation> U sune 
[21:14] <cincyaviation> y' 
[21:14] <cincyaviation> Ucw 
[21:14] <cincyaviation> done 
[21:14] <FatBoyXPC> OH SNAP 
[21:14] <FatBoyXPC> NO WAY DUDE 
[21:14] <cincyaviation> ? 
[21:14] <FatBoyXPC> ACK 
[21:15] <FatBoyXPC> When I told you I did U bar in back 
[21:15] <cincyaviation> ? 
[21:15] <FatBoyXPC> I don't know why I thought that 
[21:15] <FatBoyXPC> I don't 
[21:15] <FatBoyXPC> I do U in front 
[21:15] <FatBoyXPC> NOOOOOO 
[21:15] <cincyaviation> nofaWLBIHA; ERMFG 
[21:15] <cincyaviation> WAQJKGN;NAWGSJNILEFW;ALM " 
[21:15] <cincyaviation> F 
[21:15] <cincyaviation> agw 
[21:15] <FatBoyXPC> OTHERWISE IT WOULD HAVE BEEN DONE! 
[21:15] <FatBoyXPC> when you said y' 
[21:15] <cincyaviation> Posting this in some thread or other 
[21:15] <FatBoyXPC> I was like wtf y' for PLL? 
[21:15] <FatBoyXPC> How did I confuse myself?!


FML


----------



## Tyjet66 (Nov 22, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Today, this happened.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I'm obviously missing something... I followed the scramble and solution and it worked just fine...


----------



## Eleredo (Nov 22, 2010)

I was performing a really great solve when suddenly my phone rings. Aaaarghh!


----------



## Karth (Nov 22, 2010)

Today, I was practicing BLD I'm fairly new and haven't achieved many successful solves.
The solve was easy, I could memorise the cycles in 2 min compared to a normal 5 min memo.
I was executing the solve, but when I finished the corners and was about to start on the edges my labrador dog tackles me and I drop the cube and it explodes everywhere. 
Not only that but he chewed on the core before I got my blindfold off. FML


----------



## masteranders1 (Nov 22, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Today, this happened.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Yeah, I got it too.

anyway, I was doing 4x4 and was about to get a 1:20 solve, which is pretty good for me. I messed up the Z perm and got a 1:39.


----------



## cincyaviation (Nov 22, 2010)

Tyjet66 said:


> I'm obviously missing something... I followed the scramble and solution and it worked just fine...


 


masteranders1 said:


> Yeah, I got it too.
> 
> anyway, I was doing 4x4 and was about to get a 1:20 solve, which is pretty good for me. I messed up the Z perm and got a 1:39.


 
The U perm was from the wrong angle. There was a bar in front/back mixup.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 23, 2010)

Yesterday: PB avg12 BY FAR, PB avg5 BY FAR, go for avg100, finish solve 98, laptop overheats and it's all gone.
Lesson: Don't render videos and cube on the same system.

Today: I suck on film, but I was decent this time. I get 7.93 PLL skip, my 2nd fastest solve ever, and the camera ran out of memory about 2 minutes prior to that. I check the camera's memory 1 solve after this, and I was too late. I was ready to put that on YouTube and everything.

FMCL for 2 days in a row.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 23, 2010)

Yesterday: PB avg12 BY FAR, PB avg5 BY FAR, go for avg100, finish solve 98, laptop overheats and it's all gone.
Lesson: Don't render videos and cube on the same system.

Today: I suck on film, but I was decent this time. I get 7.93 PLL skip, my 2nd fastest solve ever, and the camera ran out of memory about 2 minutes prior to that. I check the camera's memory 1 solve after this, and I was too late. I was ready to put that on YouTube and everything.

FMCL for 2 days in a row.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 23, 2010)

Yesterday: PB avg12 BY FAR, PB avg5 BY FAR, go for avg100, finish solve 98, laptop overheats and it's all gone.
Lesson: Don't render videos and cube on the same system.

Today: I suck on film, but I was decent this time. I get 7.93 PLL skip, my 2nd fastest solve ever, and the camera ran out of memory about 2 minutes prior to that. I check the camera's memory 1 solve after this, and I was too late. I was ready to put that on YouTube and everything.

FMCL for 2 days in a row.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 23, 2010)

Yesterday: PB avg12 BY FAR, PB avg5 BY FAR, go for avg100, finish solve 98, laptop overheats and it's all gone.
Lesson: Don't render videos and cube on the same system.

Today: I suck on film, but I was decent this time. I get 7.93 PLL skip, my 2nd fastest solve ever, and the camera ran out of memory about 2 minutes prior to that. I check the camera's memory 1 solve after this, and I was too late. I was ready to put that on YouTube and everything.

FMCL for 2 days in a row.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 23, 2010)

Yesterday: PB avg12 BY FAR, PB avg5 BY FAR, go for avg100, finish solve 98, laptop overheats and it's all gone.
Lesson: Don't render videos and cube on the same system.

Today: I suck on film, but I was decent this time. I get 7.93 PLL skip, my 2nd fastest solve ever, and the camera ran out of memory about 2 minutes prior to that. I check the camera's memory 1 solve after this, and I was too late. I was ready to put that on YouTube and everything.

FMCL for 2 days in a row.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 23, 2010)

Yesterday: PB avg12 BY FAR, PB avg5 BY FAR, go for avg100, finish solve 98, laptop overheats and it's all gone.
Lesson: Don't render videos and cube on the same system.

Today: I suck on film, but I was decent this time. I get 7.93 PLL skip, my 2nd fastest solve ever, and the camera ran out of memory about 2 minutes prior to that. I check the camera's memory 1 solve after this, and I was too late. I was ready to put that on YouTube and everything.

FMCL for 2 days in a row.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 23, 2010)

Yesterday: PB avg12 BY FAR, PB avg5 BY FAR, go for avg100, finish solve 98, laptop overheats and it's all gone.
Lesson: Don't render videos and cube on the same system.

Today: I suck on film, but I was decent this time. I get 7.93 PLL skip, my 2nd fastest solve ever, and the camera ran out of memory about 2 minutes prior to that. I check the camera's memory 1 solve after this, and I was too late. I was ready to put that on YouTube and everything.

FMCL for 2 days in a row.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 23, 2010)

Yesterday: PB avg12 BY FAR, PB avg5 BY FAR, go for avg100, finish solve 98, laptop overheats and it's all gone.
Lesson: Don't render videos and cube on the same system.

Today: I suck on film, but I was decent this time. I get 7.93 PLL skip, my 2nd fastest solve ever, and the camera ran out of memory about 2 minutes prior to that. I check the camera's memory 1 solve after this, and I was too late. I was ready to put that on YouTube and everything.

FMCL for 2 days in a row.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 23, 2010)

Yesterday: PB avg12 BY FAR, PB avg5 BY FAR, go for avg100, finish solve 98, laptop overheats and it's all gone.
Lesson: Don't render videos and cube on the same system.

Today: I suck on film, but I was decent this time. I get 7.93 PLL skip, my 2nd fastest solve ever, and the camera ran out of memory about 2 minutes prior to that. I check the camera's memory 1 solve after this, and I was too late. I was ready to put that on YouTube and everything.

FMCL for 2 days in a row.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 23, 2010)

Yesterday: PB avg12 BY FAR, PB avg5 BY FAR, go for avg100, finish solve 98, laptop overheats and it's all gone.
Lesson: Don't render videos and cube on the same system.

Today: I suck on film, but I was decent this time. I get 7.93 PLL skip, my 2nd fastest solve ever, and the camera ran out of memory about 2 minutes prior to that. I check the camera's memory 1 solve after this, and I was too late. I was ready to put that on YouTube and everything.
Lesson: CHECK THE CAMERA MEMORY 3 MINUTES EARLIER THAN YOU WOULD EXPECT TO.

FMCL for 2 days in a row.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 23, 2010)

Yesterday: PB avg12 BY FAR, PB avg5 BY FAR, go for avg100, finish solve 98, laptop overheats and it's all gone.
Lesson: Don't render videos and cube on the same system.

Today: I suck on film, but I was decent this time. I get 7.93 PLL skip, my 2nd fastest solve ever, and the camera ran out of memory about 2 minutes prior to that. I check the camera's memory 1 solve after this, and I was too late. I was ready to put that on YouTube and everything.
Lesson: CHECK THE CAMERA MEMORY 3 MINUTES EARLIER THAN YOU WOULD EXPECT TO.

FMCL for 2 days in a row.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 23, 2010)

Yesterday: PB avg12 BY FAR, PB avg5 BY FAR, go for avg100, finish solve 98, laptop overheats and it's all gone.
Lesson: Don't render videos and cube on the same system.

Today: I suck on film, but I was decent this time. I get 7.93 PLL skip, my 2nd fastest solve ever, and the camera ran out of memory about 2 minutes prior to that. I check the camera's memory 1 solve after this, and I was too late. I was ready to put that on YouTube and everything.
Lesson: CHECK THE CAMERA MEMORY 3 MINUTES EARLIER THAN YOU WOULD EXPECT TO.

FMCL for 2 days in a row.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 23, 2010)

EDIT: Confused? THE DATABASE.

Yesterday: PB avg12 BY FAR, PB avg5 BY FAR, go for avg100, finish solve 98, laptop overheats and it's all gone.
Lesson: Don't render videos and cube on the same system.

Today: I suck on film, but I was decent this time. I get 7.93 PLL skip, my 2nd fastest solve ever, and the camera ran out of memory about 2 minutes prior to that. I check the camera's memory 1 solve after this, and I was too late. I was ready to put that on YouTube and everything.
Lesson: CHECK THE CAMERA MEMORY 3 MINUTES EARLIER THAN YOU WOULD EXPECT TO.

FMCL for 2 days in a row.


----------



## 4. (Nov 24, 2010)

Today, I was timing my F2L. On My first attempt I completed the F2L, stopped the timer. the time was 22 seconds. A moment later I realized that the cube was a U2 away from being solved. My PB is 30.77, FML.


----------



## mr. giggums (Nov 24, 2010)

4. said:


> Today, I was timing my F2L. On My first attempt I completed the F2L, stopped the timer. the time was 22 seconds. A moment later I realized that the cube was a U2 away from being solved. My PB is 30.77, FML.


 
Well you could count it as a +2 for 24 seconds.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Nov 24, 2010)

Cubing in bus room.
Doing some OH solves with my F2, waiting for my bus to be called. This annoying kid comes up (LEMMEH SEE ITTTTTT!) grabs it out of my hand, starts "scrambling" it, (in the way noncubers do after they see you solving. they try to turn fast and it always pops) 8-piece pop, I find 6, and look up to see that he has 2 corners in his hand I grabbed him and got one out of his hand but he threw the other one somewhere and then I hear my bus being called...so I had to leave without looking for it. What's worse? This was on Friday. This week is Thanksgiving Break. It's long gone. And that was my main OH cube. FMCL -___-


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 24, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Cubing in bus room.
> Doing some OH solves with my F2, waiting for my bus to be called. This annoying kid comes up (LEMMEH SEE ITTTTTT!) grabs it out of my hand, starts "scrambling" it, (in the way noncubers do after they see you solving. they try to turn fast and it always pops) 8-piece pop, I find 6, and look up to see that he has 2 corners in his hand I grabbed him and got one out of his hand but he threw the other one somewhere and then I hear my bus being called...so I had to leave without looking for it. What's worse? This was on Friday. This week is Thanksgiving Break. It's long gone. And that was my main OH cube. FMCL -___-


 
0.o wtf? 
How old was he?


----------



## ianography (Nov 24, 2010)

Here's a good FML:

Today I got a Rubik's Brand Cube. FML


----------



## Narraeson (Nov 25, 2010)

Today, I was in an intense solve, I was at 15 seconds when I hit PLL (15 seconds, yes I'm a cube noob). It was J-perm. I'm not that good with J-perm. On F', the whole F face pops. FML.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 11, 2010)

Today I was doing some averages of F2L times. In one solve I stopped the timer at 6.48 because I was just timing the F2L, but I then noticed that it had an LL skip. I can't count it as a 3x3x3 lucky PB because the AUF was U2, giving the solve a +2 penalty. FML.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

I lost an internal piece for the maru 4x4.
FMCL


----------



## kvaele (Dec 14, 2010)

today i brought my brand new ultimate lubix guhong in to school to show a fellow cuber. while doing an OH solve a kid comes up to me and says "lemme see lemme see lemme see" so i said "give me a minnute" and he tried to grab it out of my hand but fails and slams it on the floor, breaking all of the pieces on the red face (all split apart) and i was pissed at him so i made him pick up the 21 pieces scattered across the floor. he gives me all but one, and then proceeds to snap the final piece. new cube ruined, and he repays me with a crappy rubiks brand one. fmcl and f him.


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 14, 2010)

kvaele said:


> today i brought my brand new ultimate lubix guhong in to school to show a fellow cuber. while doing an OH solve a kid comes up to me and says "lemme see lemme see lemme see" so i said "give me a minnute" and he tried to grab it out of my hand but fails and slams it on the floor, breaking all of the pieces on the red face (all split apart) and i was pissed at him so i made him pick up the 21 pieces scattered across the floor. he gives me all but one, and then proceeds to snap the final piece. new cube ruined, and he repays me with a crappy rubiks brand one. fmcl and f him.


 
That's unacceptable. If someone totaled my Porsche I wouldn't let them replace it with a Volkswagon. Make him give you the money for a new GuHong.


----------



## ianography (Dec 14, 2010)

kvaele said:


> today i brought my brand new ultimate lubix guhong in to school to show a fellow cuber. while doing an OH solve a kid comes up to me and says "lemme see lemme see lemme see" so i said "give me a minnute" and he tried to grab it out of my hand but fails and slams it on the floor, breaking all of the pieces on the red face (all split apart) and i was pissed at him so i made him pick up the 21 pieces scattered across the floor. he gives me all but one, and then proceeds to snap the final piece. new cube ruined, and he repays me with a crappy rubiks brand one. fmcl and f him.


 
oh my god! what a jerk!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 14, 2010)

kvaele said:


> today i brought my brand new ultimate lubix guhong in to school to show a fellow cuber. while doing an OH solve a kid comes up to me and says "lemme see lemme see lemme see" so i said "give me a minnute" and he tried to grab it out of my hand but fails and slams it on the floor, breaking all of the pieces on the red face (all split apart) and i was pissed at him so i made him pick up the 21 pieces scattered across the floor. he gives me all but one, and then proceeds to snap the final piece. new cube ruined, and he repays me with a crappy rubiks brand one. fmcl and f him.



Go get your money from him right now.


----------



## ianography (Dec 14, 2010)

dont you hate people like that? complete morons.


----------



## kvaele (Dec 15, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Go get your money from him right now.


 
I have tried to get my money from him. He thinks that it is $h!T that I payed over 15 bucks for a cube, and "doesn't see the difference" between the two.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 15, 2010)

kvaele said:


> today i brought my brand new ultimate lubix guhong in to school to show a fellow cuber. while doing an OH solve a kid comes up to me and says "lemme see lemme see lemme see" so i said "give me a minnute" and he tried to grab it out of my hand but fails and slams it on the floor, breaking all of the pieces on the red face (all split apart) and i was pissed at him so i made him pick up the 21 pieces scattered across the floor. he gives me all but one, and then proceeds to snap the final piece. new cube ruined, and he repays me with a crappy rubiks brand one. fmcl and f him.


That's just ridiculous.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Dec 15, 2010)

kvaele said:


> today i brought my brand new ultimate lubix guhong in to school to show a fellow cuber. while doing an OH solve a kid comes up to me and says "lemme see lemme see lemme see" so i said "give me a minnute" and he tried to grab it out of my hand but fails and slams it on the floor, breaking all of the pieces on the red face (all split apart) and i was pissed at him so i made him pick up the 21 pieces scattered across the floor. he gives me all but one, and then proceeds to snap the final piece. new cube ruined, and he repays me with a crappy rubiks brand one. fmcl and f him.


 

OMG.... I don't mean to sound like the tough, macho 'looking for a fight' sort of guy, but I seriously probably would have punched him with the same hand I was solving with, and say "This hand isn't only good for cubing"....


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 15, 2010)

The the other day I told some of my friends that I could do the 3x3 blindfolded (I am brand new to BLD). None of them believed me so I brought my blindfold and my 3x3 to school today. I was so nerve's with them watching me that I failed not once but 7 times, they still don't believe me. fmcl


----------



## Chapuunka (Dec 15, 2010)

kvaele said:


> today i brought my brand new ultimate lubix guhong in to school to show a fellow cuber. while doing an OH solve a kid comes up to me and says "lemme see lemme see lemme see" so i said "give me a minnute" and he tried to grab it out of my hand but fails and slams it on the floor, breaking all of the pieces on the red face (all split apart) and i was pissed at him so i made him pick up the 21 pieces scattered across the floor. he gives me all but one, and then proceeds to snap the final piece. new cube ruined, and he repays me with a crappy rubiks brand one. fmcl and f him.


 
This is why you shouldn't bring nice cubes to school, or really in public.


----------



## kvaele (Dec 15, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> This is why you shouldn't bring nice cubes to school, or really in public.


 
Lesson learned... And also i finally got the money from him after my football playing friends "convinced him". Not getting a new cube now, waiting for the elite to come out. My overpopping F-II will have to do for now.


----------



## ianography (Dec 15, 2010)

kvaele said:


> Lesson learned... And also i finally got the money from him after my football playing friends "convinced him". Not getting a new cube now, waiting for the elite to come out. My overpopping F-II will have to do for now.


 
it still sucks. did he say sorry?


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 18, 2010)

It was the last day of school before Xmas break so I decided since we probably weren't going to do much in class to bring my 3x3 and 4x4 to school. One of the girls in my class wanted to mix up the 4x4 but when i handed it to her she dropped it. When I picked it up and tried to turn it 5 pieces popped out of my Eastsheen 4x4. I spent the rest of the period trying to figure out how to put it back together. When I had finally figured out how to put it back together and was on my last piece, another girl came by and her backpack "accidentally" hit my cube knocking it of the desk. All I could do was watch as it exploded into a million pieces. fmcl

Lesson learned 
Girl + Eastsheen 4x4 =


----------



## Jostle (Dec 19, 2010)

Was about to get my first ever sub 1min when my cube decides to lock up and I get 1.00.95
Sigh.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 19, 2010)

Yesterday I was cubing, got up to stretch my legs, and knocked the open water bottle over. All the water mainly spilled all over my A-V, but reached a bunch of other cubes to. My stackmat took most of the water (besides the AV), and Dan Cohen's, Riley Thurm's, and my signatures now look smudged.


----------



## Engberg91 (Jan 4, 2011)

My Megaminx just pop'd when i was at the bathroom doing "number 2".
I lost 2 corners and about 1kg body weigh. FML


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 4, 2011)

Jostle said:


> Was about to get my first ever sub 1min when my cube decides to lock up and I get 1.00.95
> Sigh.


I was doing a great (for me) solve I tought as I rushed my PLL this could be my first sub-20, PLL, AUF U', damn it was the other way, U2, drop&stop, 20.73. ¡¡FUUUU


----------



## kvaele (Jan 4, 2011)

ianography said:


> it still sucks. did he say sorry?


 
Nope.


----------



## ianography (Jan 7, 2011)

kvaele said:


> Nope.


 
jerk. noncubers never understand.


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 11, 2011)

Doing Pi mod on my 6x6, I have finished moding the pieces but the pins have fallen out 6 times.
So 6 time I have had to disassemble it, takes forever to put it back together.
Well I'm ganna go try again.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 11, 2011)

Fluffy said:


> It was the last day of school before Xmas break so I decided since we probably weren't going to do much in class to bring my 3x3 and 4x4 to school. One of the girls in my class wanted to mix up the 4x4 but when i handed it to her she dropped it. When I picked it up and tried to turn it 5 pieces popped out of my Eastsheen 4x4. I spent the rest of the period trying to figure out how to put it back together. When I had finally figured out how to put it back together and was on my last piece, another girl came by and her backpack "accidentally" hit my cube knocking it of the desk. All I could do was watch as it exploded into a million pieces. fmcl
> 
> Lesson learned
> Girl + Eastsheen 4x4 =


 
This is why I love this forum...


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 17, 2011)

I spent 1 hour (yes, and entire hour), trying to get a good avg of 5 on film. My camera ran out of battery. I put the camera and tripod away. Then do one last avg of 5. BOOM, sub 14 avg.


----------



## Matt (Jan 17, 2011)

On the SAME day I:
was doing my tiled Meffert's megaminx while eating vegetable soup. I accidentally clawed one of the tiles off and it landed in my soup.

AND

While doing my megaminx in the restroom, an edge piece popped and went straight into the toilet. Luckily I was doing only #1.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 5, 2011)

My xcube just exploded. I'll gather it all into a pile and reassemble it sometime soon.


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 11, 2011)

Epic :fp

I dusted off my 5x5 today and was doing an Ao5. On my fourth solve I got the checkerboard parity and I totally blanked on it. So I stop the timer. I figure it out and continue with my untimed 3x3 phase. As I form my last corner-edge pair I see it will be an OLL skip. I insert the pair and no, but wait! It was a LL skip! My first ever. And it was on 5x5. And untimed... :fp


FMCL


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 13, 2011)

GOD ****ING DAMN IT.

The lolscramble on 2x2 at Berkeley. I get so pissed whenever I miss an easy official 2x2 solve. 0.82 first attempt.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 13, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> GOD ****ING DAMN IT.
> 
> The lolscramble on 2x2 at Berkeley. I get so pissed whenever I miss an easy official 2x2 solve. 0.82 first attempt.


verylolben


----------



## JackJ (Feb 13, 2011)

superlolben.


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 13, 2011)

I restored my Type F to better than when i got to it
FMCL


----------



## Mike Crozack (Feb 13, 2011)

Today, I restickered my Guhong, but my girlfriend kept wanting to make out, so about half anv hour later, i finish stickering and realize, blue was beside green, and red was beside orange, fml


----------



## ianography (Feb 13, 2011)

Mike Crozack said:


> Today, I restickered my Guhong, but my girlfriend kept wanting to make out, so about half anv hour later, i finish stickering and realize, blue was beside green, and red was beside orange, fml


 
take the pieces apart and reassemble them with the correct colorscheme


----------



## goatseforever (Feb 14, 2011)

ianography said:


> take the pieces apart and reassemble them with the correct colorscheme


 
I'M NOT SURE THAT'S HOW IT WORKS DEAR.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 14, 2011)

goatseforever said:


> I'M NOT SURE THAT'S HOW IT WORKS DEAR.


 
You can take the pieces themselves apart. So if you have a Orange/Red edge, you can split it and replace it with a blue or something. Same thing with corners, it's 3 splits.


----------



## ianography (Feb 14, 2011)

goatseforever said:


> I'M NOT SURE THAT'S HOW IT WORKS DEAR.


 
you do realize that you can take the pieces apart into halves in thirds, right? Unless you don't have a GuHong


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 14, 2011)

Goatseforever just got owned.


----------



## ianography (Feb 14, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Goatseforever just got owned.


 
Like.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Feb 14, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Goatseforever just got owned.


 
no, everyone else just got trolled.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 14, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> no, everyone else just got trolled.


 
no...


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 14, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> no, everyone else just got trolled.


 
I guess all mistakes on the internet can be covered by saying it was troll.


----------



## Matsushime (Feb 14, 2011)

Fluffy said:


> Doing Pi mod on my 6x6, I have finished moding the pieces but the pins have fallen out 6 times.
> So 6 time I have had to disassemble it, takes forever to put it back together.
> Well I'm ganna go try again.




I've made a basic improvement to the pin mod and talked to Pi about it and he said he would "retry" my mod method again. So be on the look out anyone who still has problems with the pins. If he decides not to promote the mod I'll be back with the info...


Sorry I just realized that was totally off topic...

Day one: Ordered V-Cube 7.
Day 2: Didn't ship yet.
Day 3: Information went to post office for pickup.
Day 4: Package Processed
Day 5: Waiting for checkpoint.
Day 6: Waiting for checkpoint.
Day 7: Check Point into main Mail Hub
Day 8: Waiting for hometown checkpoint.
Day 9: Home town checkpoint cleared.
Day 10: Package out for delivery.
Day 10.5 Discover the fact that the V-Cube 7 package is too big for mailbox. Note from Mailman: "Droped package off with Apartment manager" It was 9pm when i checked the mail and obv the office was closed.
Day 11: Get Cube from office and play with it for 10 min before having to goto work for 8 hours.
Day 12: Finally play with the cube. Excited about all the new POSSIBILITIES!!
Day 13: Give the cube a rest and set down on the table. (You know where this is going)
Day 13.5: Cat knocked the cube off the 2.5 feet table and SMASH! Core Broken!...
Day 14:...
Day 15: Find pieces and glue core together. Finish assembling the cube.
FMCL


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Feb 14, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> I guess all mistakes on the internet can be covered by saying it was troll.


 true, but i'm sure who goatseforever is, and they would not make that mistake.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Feb 14, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> I believe he just did.


 >implying i implied he
dohoho

that quote is wrong by the way.


----------



## Your Mother (Feb 14, 2011)

Today, my stupid friend THREW my MF8 Legend 3x3, that I just got the other day, at a wall. FMCL.

Fortunately, those cubes are like bricks. It still turns fine.


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 14, 2011)

Your Mother said:


> Today, my stupid friend THREW my MF8 Legend 3x3, that I just got the other day, at a wall. FMCL.
> 
> Fortunately, those cubes are like bricks. It still turns fine.


 
So nothing happened,

I would sue him.


----------



## Engberg91 (Feb 14, 2011)

I was so close to finaly get sub2 on my 5x5.
The last turn was a simple R' and the hole cube pop'd.
FML!!!


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 15, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHH!

Solving with a stackmat-like Android app timer.
The green light takes longer to show up than on a real timer.
LL SKIP solve!
The timer never stopped, I let go too soon.
I re-scrambled and time that attempt: 8.09 after locking up near the end.
I then left the app, forgetting that I would lose the scramble doing so.
Scramble's gone.
Potentially my 2nd or 3rd best solve failed.
FMCL.


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 16, 2011)

Engberg91 said:


> I was so close to finaly get sub2 on my 5x5.
> The last turn was a simple R' and the *hole cube* pop'd.
> FML!!!


 
what's a hole cube?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 16, 2011)

Today, I was doing a solve and was finishing up a T-perm and saw that it was at 8.xx. I rush the last F' and lock up. I keep pushing and go to stop the timer and the whole F face explodes. (Apparently the screw decided to strip at THAT moment) I look up... 10.01. FML.


----------



## JyH (Mar 19, 2011)

*Cubing Fails*

This is the thread to post any cubing fails (not things like a BLD DNF)! Post anything that just made you :fp or made you chuckle at yourself.

I'll start it off.
I was practicing 2x2, and I got a bad time, so I set down the 2x2. I then went to close qqtimer and was trying to move my mouse, then I realized I had my hand on my 2x2.

lol


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 19, 2011)

Fail 27.43 avg at newark comp today :fp


----------



## Anthony (Mar 19, 2011)

2.16 2.38 4.16 2.40 DNF
When WR was 2.45. -.-


----------



## maggot (Mar 19, 2011)

is this not the same as F my life cubing edition?


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 20, 2011)

Yesterday, I tried to finish a solve with thrice this PLL before I figured out what was wrong :
R' U L' u2 R U' L u2 R' U L' u2 R U' L u2
:fp


----------



## sa11297 (Mar 20, 2011)

maggot said:


> is this not the same as F my life cubing edition?


 
imagine if you out this type of stuff on F my life, something like Pyjam's post. Nobody would understand you at all. (I guess its kind of similar but not necessarily as epic)


----------



## Magix (Mar 20, 2011)

F R U R' U' F' to solve last layer during a non-timed solve when you're going slow on purpose (Y)


----------



## qqwref (Mar 20, 2011)

When I was finally good enough at OH in practice to try to get a sub-20 average in competition:

First three solves: 19.91 18.00 19.68 - alright, I can do this!
Last two solves: 21.31 23.58 - :fp (avg5 = 20.30)
(And there was only one round...)


----------



## JyH (Mar 20, 2011)

Doesn't necessarily have to be an FML fail. Could just be funny.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 20, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Fail 27.43 avg at newark comp today :fp


 
lol, 18.65 DNF first solve (Freaking failed opposite layers)
21.xx 2x2 solve.


----------



## Ranzha (Mar 20, 2011)

Funniest solve ever, but horribly slow. xD
Nathaniel stopped caring after F2L. xD


----------



## Vinny (Mar 20, 2011)

My first solve was about 26 seconds at the Newark Head to Head. I was so shaky haha. Then, I got a DNF because the timer didn't start. Then, another sup 26 solve. Then, I randomly got back on track, got an 18 second solve, then a 16 second solve, but it has a middle layer misalignment and was a DNF. I was so frustrated with the solves being over 21, let alone 26. But it doesn't matter, DNF average at my first comp, fantastic.


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 20, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> imagine if you out this type of stuff on F my life, something like Pyjam's post. Nobody would understand you at all. (I guess its kind of similar but not necessarily as epic)


I'm guessing you're not aware. Let me aware you.
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?11425-F-My-Life-(Cube-Edition)&highlight=cubing


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 20, 2011)

I was solving 4x4x4, and my LL was only the pure OLL parity case. I don't the pure OP alg. <_<
So while performing the 'regular' parity, my Maru pops and I screw up the algorithm. <__<
I fixed it, and when I got back to my LL, it was f (R U R' U' x2) f' (PLL Skip).

FM>_<CL.

Bump
Up
My
Post

Bump.


----------



## JyH (Mar 23, 2011)

Today, on a single solve, I got an accidental X-Cross, solved 2 pairs at once by accident, and had the last pair just ready to insert. I had an 8 move OLL (sub-1 easily), and THOUGHT I had a T-Perm (it was really an A-Perm), so it was a 15.xx DNF, AND, on top of that, I was so angry that I just refreshed qqtimer and lost the scramble. FML.


----------



## timeless (Mar 23, 2011)

Today, I learned a new algorithm for 2 look PLL and kept practicing it. But I realized, it was actually the same alg i learned a few weeks ago but with a x. fml


----------



## timeless (Mar 23, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> what's a hole cube?


 
void cube?


----------



## Engberg91 (Mar 23, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> what's a hole cube?


 
I meant whole, with an "W"


----------



## appreviewq (Apr 1, 2011)

Today, while on a class trip in Mexico, I let my friend use my lanlan 2x2. She played with it for a while, and apparently, popped the cube internally and thought that they could fix it by continuously and vigorously turning the cube. They somehow lost one of the inner edge pieces. They tried to make it up by giving me pesos. THey refused to order me a new one. FMCL.


----------



## Julian (Apr 1, 2011)

appreviewq said:


> Today, while on a class trip in Mexico, I let my friend use my lanlan 2x2. She played with it for a while, and apparently, popped the cube internally and thought that they could fix it by continuously and vigorously turning the cube. They somehow lost one of the inner edge pieces. They tried to make it up by giving me pesos. THey refused to order me a new one. FMCL.


...so buy a new one with the money they gave you? Why would you need them to order it for you?


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 1, 2011)

Your fault for taking it. If someone breaks my cube, I'd be annoyed at them, but hold it in. My fault for taking a cube out near non-cuber friends, it's like that with any belonging, unless they intentionally break it.


----------



## Johnny.d.p (Apr 1, 2011)

Getting a good time... POP! FML :fp


----------



## Georgeanderre (Apr 6, 2011)

being partially colour blind doesn't help me, but swapping to opposite crosspieces then getting to PLL and wondering why my case is impossible ...


----------



## QCcuber4 (Apr 7, 2011)

I memo the edges, memo the corners, don the blindfold, freeze... forgot my corners FML

OR

I memo edges, corners, don, start solving, get the last edges and realize I have parity, but forgot to memo wether the edges are oriented properly and don't have any corners to swap nor any other edge pair, because I simply memoed wrong and I was supposed to end in a 3 cycle, so now I have to go through my edge memo to find the remaining edge to cycle with my ''parity edges'' BUT WAIT!! to which does the buffer go? Ua or Ub perm? NOOOOOooooo DNFFMCL!!!


----------



## hic2482w (Apr 17, 2011)

Got a new square one with a single sticker set, messed up colour scheme. And I was thinking "not too bad, I can live with it". Then I accidentally sticker the table. and when I peeled the sticker off, it looked terrible. Had to order new stickers. F my life. :fp


----------



## JackJ (Apr 18, 2011)

OLL done at 6.4ish. Around 2 seconds for recog on E perm, 3 for execution. I hate E perm. FML


----------



## timeless (Apr 18, 2011)

JackJ said:


> OLL done at 6.4ish. Around 2 seconds for recog on E perm, 3 for execution. I hate E perm. FML


 
not as bad as me, i cant sub 1 any pll at all but ive only been cubing for a couple months

also can u reply to my comments on ur example sovles vids


----------



## TwoTrees (Apr 26, 2011)

I know its not solving but ordered a Guhong from lubix and it said international shipping between 5 and 7 days and it has been 13 

(also I am currently having use my rubiks brand because of lending my other cubes to friends)


----------



## CubingCockney (Apr 26, 2011)

recieved a rubiks ball from ebay today and as i unwrapped it realised it was scrambled. I figured it wouldnt be hard to solve as it was literally the same as solving a normal rubiks cube...or was it? 

After about 30 minutes of trying to figure this thing out I realised one vital thing. Someone had decided to re-sticker it and had re-stickered it wrong. I had to take off all of the stickers that were in the wrong place and correct them. This guy had even stickered a green, orange orange corner -____-. 

However do not fear, it is now all sorted but rather shabby as the stickers are now all dog eared. I'll have to re-sticker it myself


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 26, 2011)

CubingCockney said:


> recieved a rubiks ball from ebay today and as i unwrapped it realised it was scrambled. I figured it wouldnt be hard to solve as it was literally the same as solving a normal rubiks cube...or was it?
> 
> After about 30 minutes of trying to figure this thing out I realised one vital thing. Someone had decided to re-sticker it and had re-stickered it wrong. I had to take off all of the stickers that were in the wrong place and correct them. This guy had even stickered a green, orange orange corner -____-.
> 
> However do not fear, it is now all sorted but rather shabby as the stickers are now all dog eared. I'll have to re-sticker it myself


 
I lol'd.


----------



## unirox13 (Apr 27, 2011)

On the last solve on an average of 12. I need sub 24 second to achieve my first ever sub 25 average of 12. After the scramble not a single paired edge/center (I use Roux). Start the solve, get to the last part, my least favorite case (all 4 middle layer center opposite), finish the solve stop the timer.....24.13 SON OF A B***H! 
Average of 12; 25.09  FML!


----------



## vinylen (Apr 27, 2011)

was doing a really good solve, then i felt a sneeze coming up on my last f2l pair, i sneezed and messed up :<


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 29, 2011)

i do really well in my avg. i start with a pll skip
15.90, 19.13, 19.69, 27.21, 21.19 

i get a 20.00 avg of 5! why not SUB 20? oh well still pb


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## OMGitsSolved (Apr 30, 2011)

Today, I was doing an average of 12 with my mini type c. It was going amazing and then I got a solve with a double extended cross and 2-gen F2L. It was 9 seconds. I didn't have the camera on. The average I did before that I did have the camera on. FML.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 30, 2011)

Ever had the feeling to itch your nose in the middle of a solve?


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 30, 2011)

zane, that is a fail. can you peel them off and still use them again?


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 30, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> zane, that is a fail. can you peel them off and still use them again?


If I had of thrown them out, I would have been left with just one 4x4 set without the red. I carefully took them off with a plastic blade and placed them back onto the sheet.


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 30, 2011)

ok then thats not that bad. but still an annoying thing to come across


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 30, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> Ever had the feeling to itch your nose in the middle of a solve?


 
Dear Dear....


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Apr 30, 2011)

Core miss misalignments on a Maru 4x4 in the middle of an official solve, and it was gonna be fast enough to qualify for a full average but instead you just DNF


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 7, 2011)

Jeffrey and I just had a sub 30 team BLD, just to find out the timer read 0.00. F MY LIFE. :fp


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 7, 2011)

How did you know it was sub 30 then?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 7, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> How did you know it was sub 30 then?


 
It was WAY faster than our PB, 29.68.


----------



## JyH (May 8, 2011)

Today, I was having a great solve when I popped. I had 2 free pairs, easy OLL, and no AUF PLL skip, and ended up with 16.00. FML.

B' L2 D2 B2 U2 D2 F' B2 L' D U R' B' U' L2 D' B2 F' R2 L2 U' F U B2 L2


----------



## hoopee (May 8, 2011)

2x2x2. My times usually 11-13s. Great solve, no skips and 9,57. I'm like "WOOHOOOO!!" and then my bro comes "dnf, +2" (one turn to finish) . FML.


----------



## ImJustANubCuber (May 11, 2011)

I was doing OH in the car on my way to a party. I was doing pretty well (at the time i never had a sub-1 before) when i did the wrong u-perm. when i stopped the timer, it was 1 minute flat. FML


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 11, 2011)

So masteranders1 on speedsolving gave me a mini QJ 4x4 today. He was getting a dayan but that's off topic. Anyway, an hour after I have felt it. My little brother who thinks he's SOSOSOSOSO smart, tries to _solve_ it. Well the 4x4 falls and the thing explodes and it will likely never be able to be reassembled again. This is due to the fact that we may have lost some pieces or the fact that the core is split into two chunks.


F - MY LIFE


----------



## Rpotts (May 11, 2011)

uhh just try and assemble it it's not that hard.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 11, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> uhh just try and assemble it it's not that hard.


 
I would but the core is broken down the middle so there is NO way to assemble without a core.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (May 12, 2011)

gives cube to friend that wanted to attempt the 3x3 w/o algorithms, takes cube apart and loses an edge piece. I don't have any spare pieces.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (May 16, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> I would but the core is broken down the middle so there is NO way to assemble without a core.


 You sure you can't fix the core? Something similar happened to me this morning. I played with my storebought, and I dropped it -.-' Happened before, but this time, there was cubies everywhere. They all were intact though, except the core. I'm lucky, because it only split in two, and seems to be super gluable.


----------



## EricReese (May 26, 2011)

Was just playing around with some petrus solves trying to optimize my 2x2 some more while watching naruto. I do the block, and then decide to solve it, and end up getting a LL skip

First ever LL skip..on a non timed solve..while not using CFOP

<_<


----------



## CRO (May 26, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Was just playing around with some petrus solves trying to optimize my 2x2 some more while watching naruto. I do the block, and then decide to solve it, and end up getting a LL skip
> 
> First ever LL skip..on a non timed solve..while not using CFOP
> 
> <_<


 
Same happend to me yesterday -.-"
And it was very easy F2L, too...


----------



## Rpotts (May 26, 2011)

both of my LL skips were horrid f2ls and ended up both being 12s. The first one was like 41 move F2L - no AUF LL skip :fp


----------



## Dacuba (May 26, 2011)

The probality of getting a LL skip increases proportional to the noobness of your F2L


----------



## CubicNL (May 26, 2011)

26.51, 15.48 15.33, 15.37, *27.17* -.-
FML


----------



## Bapao (May 27, 2011)

Dacuba said:


> The probality of getting a LL skip increases proportional to the noobness of your F2L


 
Why is that? Is it because as a noob, I'm not consciously creating a certain follow up situation during F2L?


----------



## MTGjumper (May 27, 2011)

Sounds like he was referring to Sod's law.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 27, 2011)

CubicNL said:


> 26.51, 15.48 15.33, 15.37, *27.17* -.-
> FML


 
Roll out the 26.


----------



## Dacuba (May 27, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> Sounds like he was referring to Sod's law.


 
this.


----------



## Bapao (May 27, 2011)

Thank god for that. I thought things were getting more complex than I had anticipated...Color me noob+.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 5, 2011)

Failed yet again to sub-14 avg100, it was sub 14 after around 90 solves, then my solves hovered around 15 seconds.

11.38, 14.45, 12.13, 10.07, 13.28, 13.52, 11.30, 17.26, 13.31, 12.90, 12.68, 13.58, (9.64), 12.65, 11.52, 13.65, 12.87, 17.46, 15.62, 13.80, 12.88, 14.37, 13.16, 16.67, (20.34), 15.72, 13.41, 12.58, 17.21, 14.52, 16.12, 12.28, 11.94, 13.79, 12.87, 16.71, 13.62, 16.93, 13.00, 16.04, 14.98, 11.82, 13.39, 13.90+, 15.34, 13.32, 14.87, 12.33, 11.66, 13.19, 14.69, 13.89, 16.69, 14.34, 14.52, 12.16, 13.54[PLL skip], 14.14, 13.77, 13.04, 13.45, 14.95, 12.09, 10.53[PLL skip], 14.92, 13.67, 15.34, 16.05, 12.31, 16.07, 15.29, 13.80, 15.29, 14.97, 14.83, 13.54, 16.05, 16.96, 12.81, 13.98, 14.26, 12.77, 13.11, 14.59, 13.41, 12.71, 16.10, 14.43, 18.54, 11.05, 15.32, 14.24, 14.44, 15.66, 15.22, 15.81, 15.37, 14.89, 11.78, 15.11 = 14.07 FML.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 5, 2011)

Dacuba said:


> The probality of getting a LL skip increases proportional to the noobness of your F2L


 
Yup I would have to agree with this 100%. Sunday 2 LL skips, yup 2. One on a untimed 4x4 solve, the other on a really bad solve where trying to place 4 pairs into an F2L was as slow and labourous as trying to trying to place a large number of elephants into a small car!!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 5, 2011)

You really should follow the FML/C Format...

Today, .......... FML.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 6, 2011)

Today, I had a 3x3 solve with easy X-Cross, fast F2L, FRUR'U'F' +U2 and PLL skip. I hit the timer just to realize that I accidentally stopped it in the middle of the solve. I tried it afterwards with my solution at about the speed I was going, and got 6.92. FML.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 6, 2011)

I was filming a cubing video. I was on a rock in front of a waterfall when my cube popped and a piece fell down the rock in to the body of water. Bye bye lubix guhong. FML


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Jul 11, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> I was filming a cubing video. I was on a rock in front of a waterfall when my cube popped and a piece fell down the rock in to the body of water. Bye bye lubix guhong. FML



ooooooohhh... unfortunate.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 12, 2011)

Today, having invested in two square-1's for my collection a standard and ball core a number of months ago I decided to learn to solve it. The slice was lovely on the ball core but the U/D faces had a lot of friction. I disassembled and lubed with shock oil and was working it in when a small edge popped, landed right next to our dog who immediately bit it almost in half, rendering the piece unusable. She is usually very well behaved only chewing on occasions our sons Lego and now presumably puzzle edge pieces!

So another Lightake order needed ... FML.


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 30, 2011)

I found this hilarious but will still post it in here.

I was just doing some F2L only solves. 
Without taking any notice of the last layer (as you do), I finished with a LL skip; 8.80 + 2 = 10.80 XD

...FML.


----------



## Goosly (Aug 30, 2011)

LL skips always happen on fail solves


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 6, 2011)

qcube

Ridiculous scramble, 1x2x2 block skip and F2L pair already solved, easy double X cross.
F2L was 3.713
PLL at 5.419
Last move at 7.921
Time: 9.903 :fp

Last move was a B. My solution to it was U U' U U' x' U

52 moves (QTM?) at 5.25 tps.

Solution:

Double X cross: z' x' R' F R L' U L R U R' D R U' R'
F2L 3: R' U' R
F2L 4: y2 U' R U R'
OLL: F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F
PLL: U2 x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R U U' U U' x' U

41 moves HTM including cancellations *coughuuuucough*

:fp


----------



## RNewms27 (Sep 11, 2011)

*FMC- F--- My Cube Thread*

Today, I was timing some solves (I don't normally do that) and I was performing very well and I had an AMAZING solve that had almost no pauses. I look up to see the time and I read it out loud. "READY" :fp


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 15, 2011)

Ughhhh. Half cube explosion on a 6x6 solve that would have been around 3:30 (way under my PB). A lot of the internals flew out and I can't find half the pieces. FMCL


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Oct 15, 2011)

I was timing myself one night going for sub 20 for the very first time ever on a 3x3 using a Dayan Lingyun. First solve is a 17. Second solve is a 20. Third solve is a 21. Fourth solve is a 18. All i needed was a sub 20 second solve. I scramble the cube. A half solved cross with an easily preservable f2l pair. I start the solve... put in the last cross piece with R' u, and three pieces shoot out. So much for sub 20. 

-FML


----------



## timeless (Oct 17, 2011)

4x4
1. 3:45.82 r' f2 F' L' D2 f u' B2 F r R D r' U2 F2 L2 U2 D' B' f' u' D' r2 D U2 f U f' D' u' U2 r2 B' r R2 L' U' F' D2 R 
wow i finished centers+ edges at 1:30 but messed up the color scheme
fml


----------



## mrw (Nov 13, 2011)

*Funniest moment with a cube?*

One of my funniest moments was on a field trip to the house of blues. I popped my gh2 all over the next seat. But i got it back. My 2nd one was turning a 5x5 and the whole thing exploded. It was my friends 5x5. Just want to hear some funny stories.


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 13, 2011)

I am sure there are already threads like this... You should search before you post.


----------



## bylokonnor (Nov 21, 2011)

I was solving my V-Cube 6 flag cube of the French flag. When I finally got it done, I was annoyed, because flag was no longer French but Dutch.


----------



## MostEd (Nov 21, 2011)

I solved my 4x4 with 2 adjacent centers swapped....


----------



## JackJ (Nov 23, 2011)

This was recorded live, not a replay too. wtffffff.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 23, 2011)

I've been trying to get sub-1 on 4x4 for a while (single)

I got a 1:00.13

D:


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 23, 2011)

About to beat my PB with the 4x4, I messed everything up with the corner parity alg. FML.


----------



## cubelover111 (Nov 23, 2011)

Achifaifa said:


> About to beat my PB with the 4x4, I messed everything up with the corner parity alg. FML.


 
what is your pb?


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 23, 2011)

cubelover111 said:


> what is your pb?


 
2:46.24


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 28, 2011)

i was doin OH and a piece of sticker got caught on the side of my nail.
It jerked it upwards and now its bleeding like hell...


----------



## Georgeanderre (Nov 28, 2011)

Being colourblind, i cant really complain about swapped centre pieces but i can say that at UKO i popped over half a dozen Zhanchis doing (L2 Lw'2 U2 L'2 Lw2 U2)
seeing as they are "unpoppable" this got quite annoying

but I ve also had quite a few Roux solves, that turn out being accidental Salvia / FFOP, and a 7x7 Ao5 that loked like this: pop, pop, pop, explosion, pop ... after this i just took my anger out on a 3x3 & got a 15.60 PB


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 28, 2011)

5BLD said:


> i was doin OH and a piece of sticker got caught on the side of my nail.
> It jerked it upwards and now its bleeding like hell...


 
This has been happening to me so much recently ;_;



MostEd said:


> I solved my 4x4 with 2 adjacent centers swapped....


 
Rw2 F2 B2 Rw2.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Nov 28, 2011)

This would be way better if people posted videos lol


----------



## qqwref (Nov 28, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Rw2 F2 B2 Rw2.


I think you mean Rw U2 Rw2' F2 Rw.

(Here's a pure adjacent center swap: u (M' U2 M) u' d' (M' U2 M) d.)


----------



## jrb (Nov 28, 2011)

Today, I dropped my cube at the end of my scramble(which of course started the timer). Thanks to this solve(25.43)and a DNF, my average was ruined.


----------



## JyH (Nov 28, 2011)

jrb said:


> Today, I dropped my cube at the end of my scramble(which of course started the timer). Thanks to this solve(25.43)and a DNF, my average was ruined.


 
If you accidentally started the timer and hadn't inspected, then you could've just stopped the timer, deleted the time, then inspected and solved.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 28, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I think you mean Rw U2 Rw2' F2 Rw.
> 
> (Here's a pure adjacent center swap: u (M' U2 M) u' d' (M' U2 M) d.)


 
Oh, I read his post as "opposite centers swapped". My bad.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Nov 29, 2011)

worst fail ever


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 29, 2011)

I almost got a sub-20 when I messed up the second-to last turn of the Uperm.

NOOO!:fp


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 29, 2011)

I had once almost got a 1.08 sec magic solve if it wasn't for that stupid string that keeps popping off.


----------



## cubernya (Nov 29, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> I had once almost got a 1.08 sec magic solve if it wasn't for that stupid string that keeps popping off.


 
Michael, on magic, if you can do it once then you can do it again. It's just like that on magic


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 29, 2011)

MovingOnUp said:


> This would be way better if people posted videos lol


 
Agreed. I might post one later.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 29, 2011)

Several magic 0.69's all DNF by 1 or 2 flips D:


----------



## Godmil (Nov 29, 2011)

5BLD said:


> i was doin OH and a piece of sticker got caught on the side of my nail.
> It jerked it upwards and now its bleeding like hell...


 
I always thought 'injuries by stickers' were really weird sounding, until the other day when I had to pull out a shard of sticker that was a few millimeters into the side of my finger.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 29, 2011)

Godmil said:


> I always thought 'injuries by stickers' were really weird sounding, until the other day when I had to pull out a shard of sticker that was a few millimeters into the side of my finger.


 
that reminds me at US Nationals 2011 I did OH and i got a DNF due to axcedently twisting one corner on the cube i used my dayan lunhui


----------



## Cubetastic (Nov 29, 2011)

Solving 3x3 and on last move got a pop, I litterally put all the pieces back together and I was missing u'


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah, this is from a really, _really_ long time ago.
At us nationals 2011, i was trying to show a friend of mine my newly awesome-ized h-perm on the 3x3. i had just received a lubix zhanchi, and i looooved it. So, i do an M2, and pieces fly EVERYWHERE...probably 8 pieces of the cube fell on the floor, into my friend's lap, and into someone else's seat....across the table.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 1, 2011)

TheAwesomeAlex said:


>


 
Man, Rowe looks really bummed out. Not even attempting to look humorous. 
Then again, neither would I.


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 2, 2011)

Hahaha, At the end of nats this year in the hotel. 
A small kitten was doing OH solves and showing off his sexy hands, and he got a paper cut from a peeling sticker.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Dec 3, 2011)

here is another fail


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 3, 2011)

TheAwesomeAlex said:


> here is another fail


 
I bet feliks wanted to redo the solve


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Dec 3, 2011)

your probably right.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 3, 2011)

TheAwesomeAlex said:


> your probably right.


 
I know that


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 3, 2011)

This thread.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Dec 28, 2011)

my fails:
failing 4x4 centers & edges and then getting a LL-skip
great 3x3 F2l, then pop, then LL-skip -.-
sub-13 after oll (in bus) the little boy sitting next to me was like *stops timer. "yay u got a 13 seconds solve"* (only hab to do a y-perm & U') it was going to be my 2nd sub 15 :l
1st time timing the megaminx I got something like 10:01.xx (timer stopped before)
avg5 ( 20.03 ) didn't have a sub-20 avg5 before


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 28, 2011)

I had about 3 avgs today that were sooo close to PB ao5 (3x3) and I was at the last solve when I kept getting my worst solve, ruining it. :/ So sad


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Dec 28, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygZ6hqf2VGc&feature=related


----------



## emolover (Dec 28, 2011)

GlowingSausage said:


> my fails:
> failing 4x4 centers & edges and then getting a LL-skip



I have had that with 7x7.



> sub-13 after oll (in bus) the little boy sitting next to me was like *stops timer. "yay u got a 13 seconds solve"* (only hab to do a y-perm & U') it was going to be my 2nd sub 15 :l


 
That happened to me in class but instead it would have been my second sub 10 solve. 

Also had a 7x7 explosion on the bus.
Dropped my 2x2 in gym more than once.
****ed up my c4u gigaminx by modding it.
Accidentally forgot to press the timer when doing a teraminx solve, I was at the 30 minute mark.
Took my teraminx apart.
Broken a corner on my other V6.
Tried over 30 times to glue the pins into my V6.
Melted the core of my V6 trying to solder the pins in.

Cant think of any others.


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 28, 2011)

2 3x3s relay speedBLD 25.36 only to drop the second cube on the table, twisting one corner.
4x4 exploded on the plane.
8.02 off by M.


----------



## Thompson (Dec 28, 2011)

I went to do an J perm, and then realized afterwards that it was an N. 
Cubing Fail


----------



## Innocence (Dec 29, 2011)

I average(d?) around 21-22 seconds last time I checked. I just suddenly got a 19.00 ao5! I'm like "w00t, ao12 time!"...next 5 solves average like 24.82. FMCL.

This thread badly needed the bump anyway.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 29, 2011)

At Arizona Showdown a few weeks ago. 2x2 final. First two solves, 3.xx. Yay I'm finally going to do something good in comp! Next solve, I do the wrong CLL, twice. Fourth solve, I do EG-1 from the wrong angle. Final solve, I do the wrong EG-1. End up with 7.xx average.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 29, 2011)

I just did a 2x2 solve with my speedstack timer connected to CCT and my timer shut it self off when I had a pll skip and I could of got a 5 sec solve.


----------



## Nureaux (Dec 29, 2011)

LL-skip with a 10.xx solve
3 LL-skips without timing!
My biggest fail is that I didn't start cubing colourneutral. -.-


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 29, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> At Arizona Showdown a few weeks ago. 2x2 final. First two solves, 3.xx. Yay I'm finally going to do something good in comp! Next solve, I do the wrong CLL, twice. Fourth solve, I do EG-1 from the wrong angle. Final solve, I do the wrong EG-1. End up with 7.xx average.



<3 You're so good. You could have gotten second!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 30, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> I've been trying to get sub-1 on 4x4 for a while (single)
> 
> I got a 1:00.13
> 
> D:


PSH, I can top that.
I got a 1:00.03 :ffffuuu:


----------



## FlyingFingers (Dec 30, 2011)

On some of my Dayan cubes my finger gets caught in a piece


----------



## jonlin (Dec 31, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I think you mean Rw U2 Rw2' F2 Rw.
> 
> (Here's a pure adjacent center swap: u (M' U2 M) u' d' (M' U2 M) d.)


M2 u2 M2 u2.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 3, 2012)

I was just doing a 6x6 OH solve and I dropped my timer about 4 minutes in, while I was doing edges, and during a solve that was quite far ahead of the others. Timer stopped, of course. I figured I'd finish the solve two-handed to not tire out my hand too much.

...mfw it had no parity.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Jan 3, 2012)

GlowingSausage said:


> my fails:
> failing 4x4 centers & edges and then getting a LL-skip
> great 3x3 F2l, then pop, then LL-skip -.-
> sub-13 after oll (in bus) the little boy sitting next to me was like *stops timer. "yay u got a 13 seconds solve"* (only hab to do a y-perm & U') it was going to be my 2nd sub 15 :l
> ...


 
on the bus, smack the kid in the head with the timer.


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 3, 2012)

fastcubesolver said:


> on the bus, smack the kid in the head with the timer.


 
I thought that's what you were going to do next time I judge you at a comp.


----------



## Julian (Jan 5, 2012)

18.81, 10.21, 11.68, 14.16, 10.28, 16.31+

:fp


----------



## fastcubesolver (Jan 5, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> I thought that's what you were going to do next time I judge you at a comp.


 
very tempting.


----------



## Foster Conklin (Jan 5, 2012)

I brought my megaminx to school for the first time to show off. About halfway through my first solve I realized that no person in my grade had a ten minute attention span. The other problem was that I don't know how to orient the corners on the last layer, so I casually slipped it in my desk and physically rotated each corner by removing it and twisting it. Luckily, no one caught on.


----------



## Michael1026 (Jan 5, 2012)

Lost a piece of my 4x4 when it exploded.
4x4 exploded in class.
Let someone borrow my Ghuhong, he left it on his desk, someone grabbed it, a piece popped, and they threw it in the garbage.
and a few small things.


----------



## insane569 (Jan 5, 2012)

Michael1026 said:


> Lost a piece of my 4x4 when it exploded.
> 4x4 exploded in class.
> Let someone borrow my Ghuhong, he left it on his desk, someone grabbed it, a piece popped, and they threw it in the garbage.
> and a few small things.


 
OOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
I would hate that so much. Nowadays i only take 2 cubes to school. 1 in my locker and 1 in my bag.


----------



## emolover (Jan 5, 2012)

insane569 said:


> OOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
> I would hate that so much. Nowadays i only take 2 cubes to school. 1 in my locker and 1 in my bag.


 
Lol I sometimes take 10+ cubes to school.


----------



## insane569 (Jan 5, 2012)

emolover said:


> Lol I sometimes take 10+ cubes to school.


 
How? The most i take is 5 and even then it was by accident(forgot i had 2 3x3s in my bag).
I hate it when kids ask me if they can use one.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm on my third speedstack timer in 1 year :fp


----------



## emolover (Jan 5, 2012)

insane569 said:


> How? The most i take is 5 and even then it was by accident(forgot i had 2 3x3s in my bag).
> I hate it when kids ask me if they can use one.


 
Four extra 3x3 for people to mess with then 6 other puzzles to play with during my 90min study hall.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 5, 2012)

emolover said:


> Four extra 3x3 for people to mess with then 6 other puzzles to play with during my 90min study hall.


 
Pft "Study Hall" I cube in class.


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 5, 2012)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Pft "Study Hall" I cube in class.


 
My history teacher put up a "No Cube Zone" sign on her door. Dead serious.


----------



## cubernya (Jan 5, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> My history teacher put up a "No Cube Zone" sign on her door. Dead serious.


 
Pictures or it didn't happen


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 5, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> My history teacher put up a "No Cube Zone" sign on her door. Dead serious.


 
I'm with theZcuber here... My teachers don't care what students do if they're not failing (most the time)

It's funny because the last day of school, last semester, My history teacher was in awe from my rubik's cubes and my good friend's card tricks


----------



## Michael1026 (Jan 5, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> My history teacher put up a "No Cube Zone" sign on her door. Dead serious.


 
Almost like my auto-tech teacher. He looks at me with a dead serious look, and says "Put it away". Then tries making jokes, like he said he's going to collect the ones that I bring in, and put them in boxes for me to stare at. Every day, asks me what's the point in solving it more than once, ect...


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 5, 2012)

Jaysammey777 said:


> I'm on my third speedstack timer in 1 year :fp


 
how did the other 2 break?

I was about to do a 2x2 solve when halve of the cube exploded luckily none of the screws popped out or the core didn't break


----------



## JyH (Jan 9, 2012)

(9.99), 11.26, 11.23, 13.56, 11.45, 11.23, 11.66, 13.62, 11.89, 

Next 3 solves

16.03, (DNF(14.22)), 15.15

..............................................


----------



## Julian (Jan 9, 2012)

JyH said:


> (9.99), 11.26, 11.23, 13.56, 11.45, 11.23, 11.66, 13.62, 11.89,
> 
> Next 3 solves
> 
> ...


:/


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 9, 2012)

F2L =/= FML


----------



## insane569 (Jan 10, 2012)

About to start an OH solve.
I see a really nice cross.
I make one move.
An edge pops out.
FML.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 10, 2012)

Today I had a two move cross and a really easy F2L pair after that.And then my cube popped after the first move.And then when I finish the cube I get a PLL skip.  FML


----------



## aaronb (Jan 10, 2012)

About a month ago, me and a friend, who also cubes, were cubing in a study hall together, using my Guhong. Some other kid comes and disassembles my cube. (Once he saw me pop out an edge, and wanted to see if I could assemble it again, if he disassembled it, so I let him. He had disassembled it a few times before) I don't really mind about this, as I can assemble it quickly. But then another kid comes over, pulls on the core, breaking a center piece. The cube was in a bag for almost a month. FMCL.

Luckily Brad, from Puzzle Addictions, is amazing, and gave me a spare Guhong center piece with my order.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 10, 2012)

I had a book to read for class. Like all good procrastinators I cubed for a while starting at 8p.m. I decided to read and looked at the clock 3a.m. Forever Mindblowing Life


----------



## pdilla (Jan 10, 2012)

During a modding of my newest Zhanchi, my dog trotted by and chewed up my newly filed down edge pieces. 

FML.


----------



## aaronb (Jan 12, 2012)

Just now, I was filling in the Private Forum application to respond to a thread I was interested in. I accidentally sent it before I was done. You can only submit an application once every 3 months. FMCL. 

I guess it is unlikely I will get in anyway. ):


----------



## onlyleftname (Jan 13, 2012)

http://imgur.com/ZTsVN
Just happened...


----------



## Robocopter87 (Jan 13, 2012)

Magic Restringing

FML


----------



## jonlin (Jan 13, 2012)

I almost had a sub 1:20 4x4 solve. Instead, the cube locks up immensely during the last two turns.
FML


----------



## Eleredo (Jan 13, 2012)

My ZhanChi with anchors just EXPLODED, and I'm missing two edges. FML


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 13, 2012)

I just realized that I spend more time on this website than I do actually cubing.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 13, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> I just realized that I spend more time on this website than I do actually cubing.


 
It's funny cause my Speedsolving.com to cubing irl ratio is about 5-1


----------



## cubernya (Jan 13, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> I just realized that I spend more time on this website than I do actually cubing.


 
At least it's not just me


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jan 13, 2012)

1. went to a friend. he complained, that he never gets ll skips (we were stoping our times all the time) he didn't stop his time once and got a ll skip. went to the phone and came back. -> 2. untimed ll skip in a row

2. i went home. an other friend came and complained, too. -> 2 untimed ll skips in a row

3. he went home. on my first solve i was actually pretty good, but then went slower on purpose and got a ll skip (would have been 11-13 sec but it was 25.xx -.- end of the solve: R U2 R' y L' U L U [just edge control])

(both of my friends complained right before they got their 2 ll skips in a row lol)

FML


theZcuber said:


> At least it's not just me


 
at least it's not just ME...
well actually i started to practice more often monday or so...


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Jan 13, 2012)

Was cubing and had a chance at first sub-20 avg 24
18.077, 18.162, 17.284, 21.836, 24.853,
22.086, 22.941, 17.881, 20.942, 22.240,
17.296, 17.749, 19.987, 16.983, 16.614,
20.706, 19.629, 33.034, 23.064, 21.413,
17.284, 21.189, 18.942, 

Last solve was a 21.644. Session Avg: 20.018
FML. (At least the next day I got a 17.502 avg. of 5)


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 16, 2012)

Average of 12: 13.79
1. 14.58 
2. 11.81 
3. 13.96 
4. (11.78) 
5. 15.19 
6. 13.93 
7. 15.69 
8. 12.55 
9. 16.05 
10. 11.90 
11. (17.34) 
12. 12.21 

Showing how ridiculously inconsistent I am.
Seriously.

3 11.xx
2 12.xx
2 13.xx
1 14.xx
2 15.xx
1 16.xx
1 17.xx

Like, wtf man. Today's just not my day.

THEN, after trying to roll the average, I got a scramble with THREE F2L'S PAIRED, and one that was solved with R U R'. Then I forgot how to do OLL, and flipped **** because of it.


----------



## Dacuba (Jan 18, 2012)

That awkward moment you realise, that you forgot that OLL.
Making you ragequit in 0.2 seconds


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 18, 2012)

I created a new magic trick using the rubik's cube (based on Rubik's Remembered) and I have conflicting feelings about "cheating in order to do something which is more-or-less possible to do without cheating" for entertainment purposes.
(I do two fake blindsolves, one practiced scramble, and a nosepeak. I explain on the first one it is a practiced scramble, but the solve with the nosepeak has a fake explanation about how I can solve a cube I never saw blindfolded)
It's kind of giving me a headache.


----------



## Achifaifa (Jan 18, 2012)

BTW, today for no reason i forgot the V perm. Learnt it again and everything went fine. Then, and for apparently no reason, it stopped working. For two hours I kept doing the V perm without success, resulting in a messed up cube every single time. Went to the alg list, do it following the alg, and again, messed up cube. I spent 3 hours doing a V perm wrong, until I realised I was fortetting to do the y rotation. FML.


----------



## timeless (Jan 22, 2012)

1. 18.41 R2 D' B2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 U L2 F2 L' F D U2 L B' R' B' L' U 
wouldve been sub 18 pb if i slow down on Y oll

2nd sub 30 oh, failed f2l 
1. 28.28 U D' L2 F' L F L U B' U2 F2 U2 R2 B U2 D2 L2 D2


----------



## Photon (Jan 22, 2012)

Today, I hand-scrambled my cube, went slow on F2L, did not get any skips, and managed to significantly chop seconds off my best. All this in a train station, with the train arriving, and while receiving a call on the mobile whose stop watch I was using. >:/ I couldn't find the time. FML.


----------



## MostEd (Jan 22, 2012)

I was doing a film of the solve before the 7x7 trolol vidoe i had nice centers, but... i got a pop and the pieces hit spacebar...


----------



## Pete the Geek (Jan 23, 2012)

So after being away for a few days, I finally had some more time to solve my new 8x8. It was going well and I was getting a decent time until I got to the last edge and just needed to flip the 4 inner edge pieces. It turns out the alg I had made and put in my notes only flipped the two edges on either side of the middle.... grrrr.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Jan 27, 2012)

I was playing with the center caps on my Alpha V-f, it's fun to take them off and put them back when I'm bored. One fell on the floor, and I can't find it 
_Edit:_
*Found it!*  It was on the bottom of a paper bag, and the paperbag was white on the inside, and the center cap was laying face down, white side up. That's why I couldn't see it the first times I looked in that bag


----------



## jonlin (Feb 1, 2012)

My mom confiscated all my cubes!!!!!!!
FML!!!!


----------



## GlowingSausage (Feb 12, 2012)

Avo100: 16.48 (not the fail)
at the 99th solve i was at about 16.52/3 avg and wanted to get sub 16.5
then i got a nl 11.20 (PB is 11.18 also nl)
*FAIL*: i copied the scramble because the start looked great. (failing to notice that the keyboard batteries were low) started solve and finished. then i tried to paste the scramble somewhere. result: a link to some youtube video -.- 
(LL was OLL: U R U2 R' U' R U' R' PLL: U T-Perm U')

*EDIT*: I know, it's not really a fail but, what ever...


----------



## AJ Blair (Feb 12, 2012)

So I'm in the middle of a serious 4x4 practice session because I'm getting pissed about not being sub-1 yet...I'm a U away from finished at 56.xx, I pop 5 pieces, one of them flies to the other end of the room. The other ones gangbang my diet coke can that I just opened and knock it onto the floor, spilling most of it. Then when I get up to pick up my piece that flew across the room, my Mac falls on the floor...The average of 5 turned into a 1:02.xx


----------



## Pete the Geek (Feb 12, 2012)

AJ Blair said:


> So I'm in the middle of a serious 4x4 practice session...


That was epic!

I've been on a PR streak lately with the megaminx, so I was doing another speedsolve and got to the last layer with a PR-smashing time. It was an easy edge permutation and then on to corners. Somewhere in corner orientation I must have R when I should have R'. I didn't notice until I finished the last corner and the side of the megaminx was trashed. Grrr.


----------



## ExoVampire (Feb 12, 2012)

I had just bought a new cube, and I found out that it's edge piece was hard to pull out... So I tried with all my force, and eventually broke the piece! Hurray for wasted money.

- Oh! And one of my friends in class failed against me!  They are quite annoyed of us solving the cubes in class, so what we do is usually to keep them under the table. This day I solved a cube on the phone, and as our class started, I took the phone under the table, and sat there and cubed. My teacher caught me, and said "I can see you have it under the table, and it annoys me" with a dead serious look. Then one of the girls said "Yeah. And it's loud too!", and I pulled the phone up and asked how a phone could make noise. Everybody laughed at her. Poor girl!


----------



## qqwref (Feb 12, 2012)

ExoVampire said:


> I pulled the phone up and asked how a phone could make noise. Everybody laughed at her.


This makes me feel old.


----------



## Tricalibur (Feb 13, 2012)

last layer skip, timer never started...


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 14, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Sorry, and its all one sentence.


 
Actually, it should've been two sentences at the least. Some other punctuation would've been nice as well. >_________________>


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 14, 2012)

EPIC master magic de-string, the week before MIT (I hope to smash the NR).


----------



## GlowingSausage (Feb 14, 2012)

was doing relays of 2 (3x3) don't have my 3rd good cube here atm. I was trying to get a sub 33 and then sub 30:
last 3 solves:
1st: 32.81 1st cube DNF
2nd: 32.?? clicked the wrong button and the window changed.
3rd: 29.96 2nd cube exploded on the last turn
And now i can't find a corner piece...
(have only done about 20 relays)
*FML*

*EDIT*: found it under my chair -.-
*EDIT#2*: 30.40 15 relays later (lockup on the last cubes pll)


----------



## ressMox (Feb 14, 2012)

Got a LL skip...wasn't timing


----------



## timeless (Feb 14, 2012)

Tricalibur said:


> last layer skip, timer never started...


 
same but it happens for pll skips


----------



## StrongFingers (Feb 14, 2012)

Solved cube in 2 seconds... bigfoot stole evidence


----------



## Ickathu (Feb 14, 2012)

Doing slow, untimed solves...
X-cross.
easy-decent F2L pairs
LL skip



Ickathu said:


> Doing slow, untimed solves...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLrpBLDWyCI


----------



## ZhanChiboy (Feb 16, 2012)

I was practicing.
I then get a PLL skip.

fml i shouldve timed myself.


----------



## timeless (Feb 16, 2012)

easiest cross ever: R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 U F' U2 F D R B2 R D U' 

fail times
oh 26.82 
2h (21.09)


----------



## IanTheCuber (Feb 16, 2012)

2 moves away from a solve...
THE WHOLE THING TURNS INTO TSAR BOMBA!!!!!


----------



## KJ (Feb 16, 2012)

ressMox said:


> Got a LL skip...wasn't timing



Happens to me all the time.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Feb 16, 2012)

KJ said:


> Happens to me all the time.


 
You're lucky. I've been cubing for 1 1/2 years and I haven't even had an LL skip yet.

I guess that could still fit the thread.


----------



## KJ (Feb 16, 2012)

IanTheCuber said:


> You're lucky. I've been cubing for 1 1/2 years and I haven't even had an LL skip yet.
> 
> I guess that could still fit the thread.


 
I mean without a timer. I have had a PLL skip when I was timed, but that was my only sub-30.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 16, 2012)

KJ said:


> I mean without a timer. I have had a PLL skip when I was timed, but that was my only sub-30.


 
I think you might have confused an LL skip with a PLL skip a couple posts back. Getting LL skips "all the time" is quite the feat if it really does happen to you! :O


----------



## Riley (Feb 17, 2012)

In a 4x4 solve, during f2l, I put an edge in flipped, so later I thought I had parity. Then I had to do a cube rotation for PLL, and saw the flipped pair. >.<


----------



## Blake4512 (Feb 17, 2012)

About ~1 year ago, I strung a master magic with leftover magic parts just to see i I could do it. Now 1 year later, I can't restring the dang thing without it falling apart or being able to be solved -__________-


----------



## RubiksCubex (Feb 20, 2012)

Pyjam said:


> “Rubik's cube or Sudoku, it’s the same: weird stuff invented by the Chinese.”
> 
> Yeah, except Rubik's Cube wasn't invented by Chinese... and Early Sudokus were invented by the French....


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 22, 2012)

Super easy 4x4 sim solve, no mistakes, 21 reduction, LL at 31. Double parity = 42.78. :fp 6tps. PB is 40.47


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 24, 2012)

Spent about 3 hours doing 4x4. Set new PB for single, Ao5 and Ao12. Did ~50 solves when my mom asks to get on to check something. When I get back on SHE HAD CLOSED THE WINDOW!! I never improve in 4x4 so it was an awesome session and now it's gone. FMCL


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 24, 2012)

freshcuber said:


> Spent about 3 hours doing 4x4. Set new PB for single, Ao5 and Ao12. Did ~50 solves when my mom asks to get on to check something. When I get back on SHE HAD CLOSED THE WINDOW!! I never improve in 4x4 so it was an awesome session and now it's gone. FMCL


Never let your mom near your computer while doing something important  I actually exclaimed "Ooh nooo!" when I read your story


----------



## Specs112 (Feb 24, 2012)

BrainOfSweden said:


> Never let your mom near your computer ever


 
Fixed that for you


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 24, 2012)

BrainOfSweden said:


> Never let your mom near your computer while doing something important  I actually exclaimed "Ooh nooo!" when I read your story


 
I'm so frustrated right now. The only bright spot is that It's only one session and I'll improve more anyway. It's not like she broke my cube or anything.


----------



## ressMox (Feb 24, 2012)

KJ said:


> Happens to me all the time.


 
What? That was my one and only LL skip ever. PLL skips and OLL skips happen often enough for that statement to make sense, but a full LL skip? I'll likely never experience such a thing again.


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 24, 2012)

44 FMC DNF 1:02 hours :fp

I couldn't remember what my rotations before the solve were :fp
Well this is the last time I'm gonna to FMC (besides in comp)


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 26, 2012)

Awesome 5x5 solve on qcube, 59.5ish reduction, crappy 3x3 and messed up V perm = 1:21.70, could have been like 1:14


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Feb 26, 2012)

three pll skips this weekend and I didn't time any.
FML


----------



## masteranders1 (Feb 27, 2012)

9.98 +2 :3


----------



## ottozing (Feb 27, 2012)

at melbourne open 2012 i got a ll skip on 5x5, and it still ended up being a normal solve. FMMFCL


----------



## HeyCuber (Feb 27, 2012)

I got an OLL skip and the timer was at 22 seconds. Then I messed up the easy J (a) perm. And my PB is 25.91.


----------



## Foster Conklin (Mar 3, 2012)

Yesterday, I was cubing in art class when one of my friends decided it would be funny to get clay on me. Instead of hitting my shirt, he hit my Lubix 2x2x2 which is now worse than a Rubik's brand. FML.


----------



## TheZenith27 (Mar 3, 2012)

Today, I got a 49.37 4x4 single. I found out my PB is 49.31. FML


----------



## insane569 (Mar 5, 2012)

In school and a girl takes my zhanchi. I still don't have it back.
But I get to focus on 4x4. WIN/FAIL.


----------



## dr01d3k4 (Mar 7, 2012)

Most of my cubing fails are due to pops, such as:
1) Solving 3x3 (Zhanchi) in front of the head of year and *pop*.
2) Walking down stairs, solving 3x3 (Black Mefferts Pillow) and *pop*.
3) Today, randomly started scrambling my Ghosthand II 4x4 and *pop* - normally this cube never pops (only 2 times prior in 1.5 months) and it's only the top layer that pops - this time, the whole cube fell apart D:

Not exactly a fail but can be annoying:
On my 4x4, I haven't glued the caps to corners on yet so sometimes whilst I'm speed solving, a cap flies off and hits me in the face, normally causing viewers to laugh (especially when it lands in a recycling bin...)


----------



## samkli (Mar 17, 2012)

11.04+ B2 R' U2 B2 R2 U2 R D2 R' D2 R B' L2 R2 D B' D' F D2 U' 

Would have been my first sub 10 

z2 y' // Inspection
U D' R' D2 U' F // X-cross
U L U' L' U L U L' // second pair
U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R // third pair
U y' R U R' // forth pair
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL


----------



## applemobile (Mar 17, 2012)

The amount of times I have just set up the 3rd F2l pair , when all of a sudden I spot the 4th pair has just mated up. Instead of slam dunking the 3rd pair in and double dropping the 4th pair in like a pro, I panic, stop mid way through the 3rd pair to completely stop what I was doing to insert the 4th pair, loose track of orientation, Y3, Y', inserts the '4th' pair and completely loose track of where the 3rd pair has now gone. FML.


----------



## s3rzz (Mar 17, 2012)

applemobile said:


> The amount of times I have just set up the 3rd F2l pair , when all of a sudden I spot the 4th pair has just mated up. Instead of slam dunking the 3rd pair in and double dropping the 4th pair in like a pro, I panic, stop mid way through the 3rd pair to completely stop what I was doing to insert the 4th pair, loose track of orientation, Y3, Y', inserts the '4th' pair and completely loose track of where the 3rd pair has now gone. FML.


 

happened twice while warming up this morning. 

only thing left to do is wooooo saaaaaah


----------



## cubernya (Mar 21, 2012)

In the middle of a great session today, I had a triple X-cross planned out in inspection (very good for me), did the last pair while setting up CO. Led to a fat sune PLL skip. I go to stop the timer and it never even started...FMCL


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 21, 2012)

A while ago I was in math class playing with my Maru 5x5 it got this weird lockup/pop where the center corners twist when tried to fix it I broke the part now no 5x5 to use at the moment can someone help me


----------



## juggling monkey (Mar 22, 2012)

nope fyl


----------



## Cheese11 (Mar 22, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> A while ago I was in math class playing with my Maru 5x5 it got this weird lockup/pop where the center corners twist when tried to fix it I broke the part now no 5x5 to use at the moment can someone help me


 
I'm selling a Ghosthand for $10. Pm if interested.


----------



## NoHacer (Mar 22, 2012)

Cubing in my AP Computer Science class after a test with my Zhan Chi. Right as the bell rings it pops while I am doing my PLL and literally explodes in my hands forcing me to shove the pieces in my pockets so I can make it to my next class..... FML


----------



## insane569 (Mar 23, 2012)

Damnit.


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 23, 2012)

Today, I brought my Pyraminx to school for the first time.

*NEVER AGAIN.*

"OMG dude, you're like obsessed with Rubik's!"
"Just when I thought I've seen it all, Jack pulls out a Rubik's Triangle"
"That Rubik's Pyramid is so awesome!!"
"Is that a triangular cube?"
*insert at least 20 more comments about Rubik's and being stupid with the shape (triangular cube)*


----------



## JohnLaurain (Mar 23, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Today, I brought my Pyraminx to school for the first time.
> 
> *NEVER AGAIN.*
> 
> ...


I was thinking of taking my pyra in to school tommorrow. Thanks for the warning


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes yes. Even when you tell them it's not associated with Rubik's they still never shut up. ಠ_ಠ


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 23, 2012)

I don't get why people suddenly forget the names of all shapes when they see some sort of puzzle. If they were doing geometry, they wouldn't say "the area of a circle shaped triangle is \( \pi r^{2} \)".


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 30, 2012)

Barely practiced anything at all for the past 4 or 5 days. Now I am. I got loads better at 5x5 and Pyraminx, but I suck at everything else now. FML.


----------



## MalusDB (Mar 30, 2012)

HeyCuber said:


> I got an OLL skip and the timer was at 22 seconds. Then I messed up the easy J (a) perm. And my PB is 25.91.


 
ARE YOU ME?! Except. Mines was like 17 secs and managed to pop my cube. I can sub 1.5 J perm easy, its my favourite. RAGE.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Mar 30, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> I don't get why people suddenly forget the names of all shapes when they see some sort of puzzle. If they were doing geometry, they wouldn't say "the area of a circle shaped triangle is \( \pi r^{2} \)".


 
me and my friend (beginner cuber) now officially have an inside joke about this. everytime she brings her pyraminx to school (we do it in the lunch time and during brunch and lunch) we count how many people say "triangle shaped rubik's cube!", "rubik's triangle," etc. On the 3rd day we got something like 27 people. Fail. people fail. So far, two people have said "pyramid shaped rubik's cube." still not a cube though.


----------



## ottozing (Mar 30, 2012)

averaged 1:00 - 1:05 on 4x4, stops practicing for a week, gets a 1:10 ao12.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 30, 2012)

Been trying for sub-15 avg50 for almost a year now. Just sat down and did 50 solves in one sitting (a ton for me recently). The average? 15.01


----------



## Julian (Apr 2, 2012)

First 5 solves of the day, 5 F-perms. Not kidding.


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 5, 2012)

First 2x2 Ao100 in a long time = 5.78

I suck now D: I forgot almost all of CLL so I just use COLL. Good thing I don't really care about 2x2.


----------



## Pete the Geek (Apr 6, 2012)

Today, I brought five cubes to a grade 3/4 class. The children were making good progress on the beginner's method when there was an announcement about an Easter Egg hunt. After the students returned, there was another guest and we never got back to the cubes . Later, I had to solve all five cubes!


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 8, 2012)

Was solving while walking in a hall and my friend unexpectly hugged me in the middle of the solve andwhile we were hugging, some random dude bumped into my hand and the cube splattered peices everywhere on the floor... people were unawarely kicking the core around and stepping on the peices.... FML... thnk god it was only my edison not zhanchi....



Spoiler












pretty much looked like that afterwards


----------



## cubelover111 (Apr 8, 2012)

I am going to get my first 3x3 speed cube on 26th of april and my cambridge exams start from 7th May FML


----------



## ottozing (Apr 8, 2012)

got this scramble off of qqtimer

D U' B' L2 R' B' F D2 F2 D B2 F' L2 F' R' D' R B D' B' R' F R2 F' R'

cube popped when i inserted the last pair


----------



## cubingawsumness (Apr 8, 2012)

soldii3runit said:


> Was solving while walking in a hall and my friend unexpectly hugged me in the middle of the solve andwhile we were hugging, some random dude bumped into my hand and the cube splattered peices everywhere on the floor... people were unawarely kicking the core around and stepping on the peices.... FML... thnk god it was only my edison not zhanchi....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
is that really a picture of what happened?
thats sad...

and about your signature, my zhanchi didn't come with one either.


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 8, 2012)

cubingawsumness said:


> is that really a picture of what happened?
> thats sad...
> 
> and about your signature, my zhanchi didn't come with one either.


 
No, the pic I found on google but it is 90 % accurate. only difference is that pieces were more scattered, and it was inside a building


----------



## Eleredo (Apr 8, 2012)

Reassembled my colored ZhanChi after cleaning it. After it was lubed and correctly tensioned, I decided it was time to do some solves.

I kept on messing up my cross, the orange edge would always be paired up with the red center and the red edge with the orange center. After 3 DNF's, I started to wonder why the heck I could no longer solve a cube, only to discover I assembled it the wrong way. Even the corners were all assembled wrong since I assembled the core first and put the corners together looking at the core. FMCL. :fp

Seeing as it was already tensioned and all, I did not bother to fully disassemble it again so I just swapped the center caps and the red and orange corners pieces, so now it's fixed but the centers look like this.






:fp


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 9, 2012)

9.86 OH 

Off by a J-perm


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 10, 2012)

While cleaning my 6x6 the corner breaks of the corner stock the visible part with the stickers.


----------



## Ralinda4 (Apr 10, 2012)

Julian said:


> First 5 solves of the day, 5 F-perms. Not kidding.



Are you using R' U' F' (T perm) F U R? I find that one's really easy to perform.


----------



## Vipervenom9 (Apr 10, 2012)

Went from a PB of 38 seconds 2 and a half weeks ago, to a PB of 18.79 yesterday. I'm way happy with how fast I've been improving, but not my hands hurt from practicing so much and so intensely. Gotta take a break for a few days so I don't get tendonitis. !FML! 

The only saving grace is that at least now I'm forced to practice f2l look-ahead and recognition, since I can't to anything else.


----------



## Julian (Apr 14, 2012)

Double parity 4x4 solve. OLL parity at 40.xx


----------



## RNewms27 (Apr 21, 2012)

Made an order Monday night that would have gotten to me today, but USPS "missent" it. Now it can be from a day to a week longer until it gets to the correct post office. THEN I will get it, unless they missend that one.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 23, 2012)

[youtubehd]Yhedm-04VmI[/youtubehd]

My PB is 1.97 lol


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 25, 2012)

My godly guhong is dying. ='(


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 25, 2012)

First video recorded in a long time

Actually got a 4x4 PB single on video

+2

FUUUUUUUUUUUU

Next video = 5x5 solve

less than a second from PB

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Still really good on both videos but


----------



## Julian (Apr 27, 2012)

15.13, 13.63, 9.56, 9.61, 9.08, 15.41+, 13.71+






Yes, nerves.


----------



## BlueDevil (Apr 30, 2012)

I normally average 5.5-5.75 ish seconds at 2x2, but at Yale today, I was consistently horrible:

6.86	6.83	7.09	6.78	8.46	

Nick Evdokimov, that's how to fail at 2x2.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 5, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> I normally average 5.5-5.75 ish seconds at 2x2, but at Yale today, I was consistently horrible:
> 
> 6.86	6.83	7.09	6.78	8.46
> 
> Nick Evdokimov, that's how to fail at 2x2.


 
At CO, I averaged 4ish, and got a 6.70 average, not making the second round. I got 2 +2s and a DNF...


----------



## balloon6610 (May 10, 2012)

I tried to mod my guhong but i accidentally cut one of my piece and next day is a competition day so i can't go there.. FML


----------



## 5BLD (May 10, 2012)

balloon6610 said:


> I tried to mod my guhong but i accidentally cut one of my piece and next day is a competition day so i can't go there.. FML


 
Borrow a cube


----------



## Eleredo (May 13, 2012)

Spent half an hour trying to get that dipshit from under the closet. FML


----------



## BlueDevil (May 15, 2012)

First LL skip.



Spoiler: Obviously it was untimed


----------



## Alcuber (May 16, 2012)

F
M
L

Pyra: Almost 5.06 Average

1. (4.33) L' R' L R U R U' R' L' U' L U' L u l b' 
2. 13.76 R L R L R L U L' U' L U' L' U L R B u' r l' b 
3. 5.68 L U' L' U' R U' R' L' U' L U' R' L' u' l' 
4. 5.18 U' R' L' R L' U L' R' L' U' L U R U' R' B' r' l b 
5. (DNF) R L R L R L R B U B' U L' B' u' r' l 

DNF was 4.16 pop on last turn, 13 was also a pop...

D:

I hate these QJ pyras *Throws cube out the window*


----------



## 5BLD (May 16, 2012)

Pop at bus stop into mud, lotsa corners split into 3, etc etc
FML

Alcuber: why throw cube? It's a pyra which is bad


----------



## Alcuber (May 16, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Alcuber: why throw cube? It's a pyra which is bad



Lol, I was joking. They just annoy me so much that I want to throw them out the window 
I mean after after only a few hundred solves they will start to pop all the time


----------



## Yuxuibbs (May 16, 2012)

Alcuber said:


> Lol, I was joking. They just annoy me so much that I want to throw them out the window
> I mean after after only a few hundred solves they will start to pop all the time


 
You do know you can tension QJ Pyraminxes right? mine used to pop then I tensioned it.


----------



## Alcuber (May 17, 2012)

Yuxuibbs said:


> You do know you can tension QJ Pyraminxes right? mine used to pop then I tensioned it.


 
I've done this before and it didn't really make much difference. I don't really like tight pyras anyway though.
I'd rather just wait until my next order arrives


----------



## Divineskulls (May 20, 2012)

Megaminx
Start solve,
Look at timer after F2L and S2L,
See 56.xy,
Get excited,
Fail last layer.
1:16.42
T.T


----------



## unirox13 (May 29, 2012)

After about 3 weeks I had memorized 34 CMLL algorithms and I was incredibly comfortable using and identifying them. Over the weekend I had about 16 ice-pick headaches of which I've suffered for about 12 years. These headaches cause short term memory loss. Thanks to them I've only got about 4 cmll algs that I can identify when looking at the case. Luckily they're all still committed to muscle memory, however which algorithm goes with which case, I couldn't tell you. 

*sigh*


----------



## Tj2OY (Jun 2, 2012)

mcciff2112 said:


> On pace of a PB solve and....*POP*....cube explodes into 15 pieces. fml.


haha

FML: solved cross -> 2.25 -> f2l -> 7.23 2lookoll -> 10.03 -> pll and hand slips on an alg FML


----------



## Tj2OY (Jun 2, 2012)

Tetris Cube said:


> Here's an FML done properly:
> 
> Today, I was in an intense cubing session, and nothing could stop or distract me from it. I was getting some texts, but I ignored them all. I got a lot of new PB singles and averages, and was so proud. I check my phone, and it was my GF telling me it's over. FML.
> Totally not true, but FML-esque.


Totaly true that happened to me on facebook instead of a phone and she was asking why I wasnt replying back and I told her I was cubing ,so she said you can wait on that ,why do that when you have me and now we broke up true story


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 3, 2012)

So the other day at the New Albany 2012 comp I tried using my good white type F2 it only had 2 white stickers missing they wouldn't let me use it. Then I tried my modded Rubik's brand with no orange stickers then they let me use my Lunhui with chipped stickers that are really bad sill no cube so they let me use a type F2. If I used my Lunhui I would of gotten a 35 sec AVG not a 45 sec AVG.


----------



## applemobile (Jun 8, 2012)

19.88 adv of 4. 23.00 adv of 5 :lol:


----------



## Tj2OY (Jun 8, 2012)

true story.... timing my self about to get pb by 2 seconds diffrence and cube jams on z perm fml


----------



## kilwap147 (Jun 9, 2012)

or how about when you're in the middle of the monster parity algorithm while solving a larger cube with the reduction method, and you get distracted, and the whole cube gets messed up? fml I HATE THAT!!


----------



## Applejuice (Jun 9, 2012)

Pops at school while walking up the stairs.
Fml


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 9, 2012)

kilwap147 said:


> or how about when you're in the middle of the monster parity algorithm while solving a larger cube with the reduction method, and you get distracted, and the whole cube gets messed up? fml I HATE THAT!!



You mean "Holy Grail Parity" and yes this has happened to me... I just kept turning while talking, one of the joys of muscle memory is you don't need your eyes or even your brain, your fingers do the work 

---------------

What's worse is forgetting the 2R' in the middle... messes up quite a lot, but nothing a few commutators can't rectify


----------



## ThtDarnNeighbor (Jun 11, 2012)

i need to reassemble my maru 4x4

yep.


----------



## Endgame (Jun 29, 2012)

Was having a very lucky solve, then my mother her cat decides to sit on the Space-bar. FML

>pops of 2 edges of a ShengShou 4x4 v3
>breaks cube
FML


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 12, 2012)

I got a huge POP during feet (doing 3rd pair), so I DNF'ed it. I finish that pair (there was only 3 moves left), and then there was a pair solved on top of it's slot, I do sledge to insert it and orient edges, and I get LL skip...

I got the pop around 20ish. I could of gotten sub-30...
I would have had a counting 45 in avg5.


----------



## NoHacer (Jul 30, 2012)

I just finished a solve and was about to stop my stackmat timer... and the cube lands on the power switch and turns it off.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 30, 2012)

NoHacer said:


> I just finished a solve and was about to stop my stackmat timer... and the cube lands on the power switch and turns it off.



Some time I acidently hit the reset button after a solve on my timer


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 11, 2012)

I might as well post this here because someboooooodeeh closed the general failures thread.

3x3 with feet is harder than 3x3 bld. I think I've had 1 feet success before about 3 years ago but I don't remember doing it, so I'm not going to count it. I just tried my second attempt ever and I got a pop. I actually managed to get the piece in (with a torpedo ) in under a minute, but the next turn, popped 2 corners and an edge. 3 F2L slots solved in 5 minutes. I might even say that 4x4 bld is easier than 3x3 feet. failure.


----------



## timeless (Aug 15, 2012)

(21.01) D2 F R' L2 F' R2 B D B F' U2 R2 D F2 U2 D' R2 D F2 U2 F2 R B' U2 D' 
wouldve been sub 20 OH PB if i didnt drop the cubing while doing U perm


----------



## Ekid (Aug 16, 2012)

*Don't Buy Cubes Of Lightake*

Don't buy cubes of lightake me and my sister ordered 2 magics from them (cause of the free shipping) in april i got mine in june and my sister got something in the mail from them 2 days ago and it wasn't a magic it was a pineapple thing tell me if some thing like this happend to you


----------



## uniacto (Aug 16, 2012)

today, I was doing a ao5, and on the last one, I felt something crawling on my leg. trying not to think about it, i kept cubing until i finished the last average, and when i checked, there was a huge spider just sitting on the back of my calf. FML


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 16, 2012)

I ordered a Zhanchi and 2 sets of cubsmith Half-Bright 5x5 sets from Cubedepot. The next day I was in the prosses of removing the stickers from my main 5x5 then I got an E-mail from Cubedepot saying they were out of the Half-bright set they gave me 2 options one was the get the regular set or refund my money I got a refund. FML I had to get the stickers directly from Cubesmith.


----------



## Endgame (Aug 16, 2012)

Ekid said:


> Don't buy cubes of lightake me and my sister ordered 2 magics from them (cause of the free shipping) in april i got mine in june and my sister got something in the mail from them 2 days ago and it wasn't a magic it was a pineapple thing tell me if some thing like this happend to you



no


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 16, 2012)

Try to dye an old white cube black
The pieces begin melting in the hot water
Fml


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 17, 2012)

^ 
tried to make my white lunhui a black lunhui with permanent marker and now the stickers are black/almost black (tried using water, alcohol, crc and stuff to get the rest of the marker off but it doesn't work)
FML


----------



## Alcuber (Aug 20, 2012)

In the middle of a great 4x4 solve, could have possibly been a PB, I look down on 3x3 stage (couldn't resist ) and see the time of the solve before...


----------



## KCuber (Aug 21, 2012)

i rarely forget to start a stackmat timer, but i did it TWICE in my last comp:fp


----------



## CarlBrannen (Aug 22, 2012)

I ordered three QJ minis from Lightake in mid June. I look in the mail box for them starting a week later. I wonder WTF? Mid July I get an email telling me they've shipped. By mid August I'm accusing my neighbors of stealing my mail (because they don't like the clicking noises at 2AM). August 19 the package arrives. It's way too small to hold three QJs. I think "WTF". There's a little note inside saying they're out of stock and will send the remaining later.

I take apart the one QJ mini, carefully clean all the parting edges, lubricate the crappy screws (which don't have washers and are obviously going to wear through the thin plastic) and put a drop of 30K silicone oil in the mechanism. I'm doing this at my desk, wondering if the boss is going to wander in and catch me obviously not doing anything useful. But I'm just too excited to see what this guy will be like.

Result: The screws bind so the cube doesn't always have the same amount of slack. The screws have such a coarse thread that you can't fine adjust the tension easily. And it doesn't just pop it Jiffy Pops (tm). What did I expect with a $3 cube from a Hong Kong company with free shipping?

FMCL.


----------



## Hunter (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 25, 2012)

Hunter said:


> View attachment 2316



I got a 20.05 avg12 yesterday.


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Aug 25, 2012)

I got 3 20.0x roux solves in an avg of 12, and still haven't sub 20 a roux solve.


----------



## Schmidt (Aug 25, 2012)

I had a good feeling about a solve. When I got to PLL I miss-recognised a V perm as a A perm. Instead of cancelling a few moves, I finished the A, did a y2 (T-like) J perm and stopped the timer at 20.03


----------



## KCuber (Sep 3, 2012)

Today i was doing a lot of 3x3 solves, and suddenly i was having a great average. I had a counting 8.74 and 9.08. I knew that if I got this next solve in that area, I would have a sub-9 average. I do the solve, and get 10.50. Average comes out to 9.44, which tied my PB. FML


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2012)

I just filmed a 7x7 solve. My camera died when I was 3 MOVES from the end.


----------



## Dacuba (Sep 17, 2012)

Screwing up lotsa sub10 solves recently -.-
What means they weren't actually sub10 *flies away*


----------



## PandaBeaarAmy (Oct 2, 2012)

The other day, someone tried to peel the stickers off my cube to solve it (lucky i gave him a rubik's brand) and another person asked me if cubing helps you burn calories -_-

also, my brother tries to learn how to cube, won't let me teach him, then yells at me because I won't teach him. Why?
Last Thursday was about the 10th time I tried to teach him the alg for U-a, he wouldnt listen to me recite the algorithm, and refused to learn it from online.


----------



## emolover (Oct 2, 2012)

Ordered 2 shenshou pyraminx's and 4x4's, order never went through... 25 days ago. FML!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 4, 2012)

Did a really high potential PB first sub 10 3x3 solve today, as soon as I finish and bash my spacebar, its a DNF. (I forget to press spacebar again during inspection phase) FML :fp


----------



## (X) (Oct 23, 2012)

FML, I can't find the best cubing video ever. I've looked through every video on youtube and every thread on speedsolving...
Does anyone know where to find the "omg unboxing 6x6 lol"-video?


----------



## SajnGardux (Oct 25, 2012)

Average 5 not too long ago : (15.22) , 15.22, (15.24), 15.22, 15.22. ODDS ?? 

Potential sub10 : Put the cube down, it litteraly explodes on my stackmat.


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 25, 2012)

SajnGardux said:


> Average 5 not too long ago : (15.22) , 15.22, (15.24), 15.22, 15.22. ODDS ??
> 
> Potential sub10 : Put the cube down, it litteraly explodes on my stackmat.



Standard deviation of 0.00894427190824103.


----------



## KCuber (Oct 28, 2012)

Filming an 8x8 solve, looks like its gonna be a sub-9. Get to PLL, see an O-perm and attempt to do the alg. I fail the last few turns and try to fix it before 9:00.00, end up getting a 9:04.xx :fp 

EDIT: and I just watched it over and I was completely out of frame for the whole solve :fp


----------



## uniacto (Oct 28, 2012)

KCuber said:


> Filming an 8x8 solve, looks like its gonna be a sub-9. Get to PLL, see an O-perm and attempt to do the alg. I fail the last few turns and try to fix it before 9:00.00, end up getting a 9:04.xx :fp
> 
> EDIT: and I just watched it over and I was completely out of frame for the whole solve :fp



ouch. double fail. xD


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 3, 2012)

KCuber said:


> ....and I just watched it over and I was completely out of frame for the whole solve :fp



I don't LOL alot, but you got me this time, kid!


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 11, 2012)

TIL (more like YIL, but whatever) that you might not solve as fast at a competition, compared to at home!


----------



## emolover (Nov 14, 2012)

I did a few solves on 4x4 and was getting high 1:00s, then does 1:20 on megaminx... FML.


----------



## rayko90 (Nov 15, 2012)

blister on my thumb obstructing solves.


----------



## youngcuber1 (Nov 15, 2012)

gets pll skip. not timing solve


----------



## Madde532 (Nov 17, 2012)

A pll skip that I didn't timed is one thing but two get TWO pll skips in a row that i didn't timed is just a disgrace.


----------



## googlebleh (Nov 17, 2012)

Today, I



Spoiler












FML.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 18, 2012)

googlebleh said:


> Today, I
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel ya brah. A moment of silent for ya.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 20, 2012)

So close to a 4x4 PB the time was 2:24.09 my 4x4 PB is 2:23.88

FML


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 26, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> So close to a 4x4 PB the time was 2:24.09 my 4x4 PB is 2:23.88
> 
> FML



Ha!

Messing up super easy simscrambles. Today I got a scramble that was a 2 move X cross and easy F2L. Accidentally did the wrong ADF on the x cross and messed everything up -> 9.xxx

D:


----------



## skippykev (Feb 3, 2013)

Yesterday, I was doing my weekly "official" average of 12 solves. On one solve, I unexpectedly got a PLL skip. I got so surprised about that occurrence that I accidentally messed up my AUF in anxiousness and stopped the timer with a +2 solve. It would've been sub-25 without that blooper. FML.


----------



## Dylann (Feb 4, 2013)

Often if I get a good solve I get really nervous! Once I did I ridiculously fast F2L and I got a T as my OLL (or the flower, whatever, the one solved by F R U R' U' F'). I got so scared that I applied it to the wrong side. I was still doing well though afterwards and I got a U perm, only to find I was still nervous and popped the cube. fml.

When you're bored in class and you have a supply teacher, so you start solving the cube slowly underneath the table. PLL skip. Goes and does an ao100 and no pll skips.


----------



## Username (Feb 5, 2013)

Today, i had a fast solve. I was on PLL at 18 seconds, with an Clockwise U-perm. I managed to lock up, twist a corner and get a 28 second solve. FMCL


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Feb 6, 2013)

Dylann said:


> When you're bored in class and you have a supply teacher, so you start solving the cube slowly underneath the table.



I do this in every class but just do random R, R', U, and U' to practice my OH.


----------



## uniacto (Feb 7, 2013)

Got a PB a couple weeks back, 12.89
Today, had a nice solve. 12.89 FMCL


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 8, 2013)

This was awhile ago, but it was on my current PB solve of 10.05. I finished the solve and looked up while I pressed the spacebar to stop the timer. The time was 9.79! Sub-10!!! Except the timer didn't stop. Had to press again to stop the timer. Hence, 10.05. Still waiting for my first sub-10...

Funny Mom Laughs


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Feb 8, 2013)

Today I put easy cross on Prisma puzzle timer for the first time, didn't understand that the easy cross is on top and do cross on bottom. Get a pb by 5 seconds. FML


----------



## Zamulacz (Feb 17, 2013)

I have 2 seconds better average on color neutral than on white or yellow. Dafaq ?


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 17, 2013)

*F-My Life (Cube Edition)*



Zamulacz said:


> I have 2 seconds better average on color neutral than on white or yellow. Dafaq ?



That's a good thing. It means you're color neutral. The reason you're faster color neutral is because solving white/yellow results in less efficient crosses. This the opposite of an FML.


----------



## JasonK (Feb 18, 2013)

12.07 LL skip

Bad cross, mistake in F2L, not even going quickly. 3rd LL skip ever, the other two were both on untimed solves.

.........


----------



## uniacto (Feb 18, 2013)

JasonK said:


> 12.07 LL skip
> 
> Bad cross, mistake in F2L, not even going quickly. 3rd LL skip ever, the other two were both on untimed solves.
> 
> .........



a moment of silence for jason.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 18, 2013)

While trying to generate images for a written tutorial I visited a few sites. I stopped pretty quickly. I came back today and there was problems. According to system check, their are 17,000+ corrupted files. Not sure it was my fault. We will see what happens when my dad looks at it. 

FML.


----------



## tomzeng (Feb 19, 2013)

Just loosened cube when cutting corners half the cubies fell out


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 20, 2013)

tomzeng said:


> Just loosened cube when cutting corners half the cubies fell out



What cube If 6x6 or bigger the wow


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 20, 2013)

Nah.. not wow.. try it with the 6x6 (or was the the 7x7..) with them wee pieces flying across the room and then having to look for that one little piece that landed in a drawer instead of on the floor. :fp


----------



## Zamulacz (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm trying get sub20 but I always have Ao5 20-22s and I can't make F2L faster. I realize I'm noob and some people are faster than me after shorter time of learning CFOP. I hate myself.


----------



## uniacto (Feb 22, 2013)

Zamulacz said:


> I'm trying get sub20 but I always have Ao5 20-22s and I can't make F2L faster. I realize I'm noob and some people are faster than me after shorter time of learning CFOP. I hate myself.



lol cubing is supposed to be fun, don't hate yourself just because you can't sub 20!


----------



## Zamulacz (Feb 22, 2013)

uniacto said:


> lol cubing is supposed to be fun, don't hate yourself just because you can't sub 20!


Yep, but I wanted be good in that, for fun I play computer games or listen music. I wanted to be speedcuber, good speedcuber. And I train couple hours everyday, in home, in school, and now when I haven't progress I'm fu*king angry and today I smashed my cube out of anger.


----------



## uniacto (Feb 22, 2013)

20 minutes to memo edges on 3BLD (i'm a noob, don't judge), open my eyes, 3 edges are in different places. I have no idea what happened. D:


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 22, 2013)

**** im starting to feel like Keven Hays by getting big 6x6 Explosions


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Feb 22, 2013)

Zamulacz said:


> Yep, but I wanted be good in that, for fun I play computer games or listen music. I wanted to be speedcuber, good speedcuber. And I train couple hours everyday, in home, in school, and now when I haven't progress I'm fu*king angry and today I smashed my cube out of anger.



Nothing should be done just to be good at it. You become good at something because you're having fun. Otherwise you will get bored very soon.


----------



## omer (Feb 23, 2013)

Zamulacz said:


> Yep, but I wanted be good in that, for fun I play computer games or listen music. I wanted to be speedcuber, good speedcuber. And I train couple hours everyday, in home, in school, and now when I haven't progress I'm fu*king angry and today I smashed my cube out of anger.


I'm exactly where you are... stuck in the 20-22 zone for a long while. Just keep on going, I found that I get sub 20 solves more and more often with time and less and less sup 25 solves. Progress is less noticeable at this stage, but it is there.
Maybe you should try to learn some different methods like ZZ and BLD, take a break from CFOP. Personally it helped me improve on my CFOP a lot.


----------



## WickedMartyb (Feb 23, 2013)

*F-My Life (Cube Edition)*

Solving my cube at work, easy x cross, fly through f2l, oll skip, glance at timer (on phone, iiTimer) just over 17 seconds, on track for a PB, clockwise u perm, got this no probs, solve it, slam cube down and smack my hand on Phone, cracking the screen all over. 

Cubing broke my iPhone.. FML.

But my phone did stop the timer while being domestically abused, giving me my first sub 20 (19.97) (this was a few weeks ago, broke that PB since then) And got myself new iPhone 5 from insurance, FML < FTW!!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 23, 2013)

We need a brick with a timer in it. No worries about breaking the thing, but then you might get this:

Cubing broke my wrist.. FML..


LOL!

Congrats on the sub 20!


----------



## Zamulacz (Feb 23, 2013)

uniacto said:


> lol cubing is supposed to be fun, don't hate yourself just because you can't sub 20!





Clarkeeyyy said:


> Nothing should be done just to be good at it. You become good at something because you're having fun. Otherwise you will get bored very soon.





omer said:


> I'm exactly where you are... stuck in the 20-22 zone for a long while. Just keep on going, I found that I get sub 20 solves more and more often with time and less and less sup 25 solves. Progress is less noticeable at this stage, but it is there.
> Maybe you should try to learn some different methods like ZZ and BLD, take a break from CFOP. Personally it helped me improve on my CFOP a lot.



That's my character: I want be the best in something, and if I don't have fast progress I'm getting furious and angry. But when I realize I'll never be good and skilled, I do that (for example cs 1.6, I wanted be pro-gamer xD, after thousands hours of playing I became a good sniper on ESL) for fun, I become a good. That is evidence for that mind is powerful and if you keep calm you'll be the best.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Feb 24, 2013)

Zamulacz said:


> That's my character: I want be the best in something.



We all do, but we shouldn't get angry or disappointed because we aren't instantaneously meeting expectations.


----------



## TheRedBull (Feb 24, 2013)

A rather medium FML for me:
Getting a PB of 30.21 after 1.5 moths of cubing (about 2 weeks ago) and now I'm getting times of ~45 seconds again. But at the moment I'm learning 2L-PLL, so hopefully 40+ times are a thing of the past in a week or two


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Feb 24, 2013)

TheRedBull said:


> hopefully 40+ times are a thing of the past in a week or two



They will be soon. I have been cubing for about 4 months and I average around 25 seconds now. I had the same dip in times, I highly recommend to put away the timer for a while. I did this and when I started timing myself again a was solid sub 35.


----------



## danfresh666 (Feb 24, 2013)

When i showed my friend how to solve with roux with like 10 example solves, i got 4 CMLL skip in a row and my 5th solve got a CMLL and LSE skip!! on my 10th solve, got a second block skip. I wasnt timing and i solved it slow to show him.. Not a good way to show someone a method when i always skip a step  would have been a great average if i timed myself. FML


----------



## Schmidt (Feb 25, 2013)

/\ Go slow and l̶o̶o̶k̶-̶a̶h̶e̶a̶d̶ skip-a-step!


----------



## brian724080 (Feb 26, 2013)

Doing a otherwise-will-be-PB solve, but after i finish my PLL alg (correct alg) i realize that one of my edge pieces is dislocated (flipped over illegally due to cube being too lose)...fml


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 26, 2013)

4 Second F2L+Cross on a super easy scramble. Easy OLL, a little lock up on PLL, and... my computer randomly restarts as I stop the timer. Would have been a low 7 (current PB is 7.54) and without the lock ups it would have been sub-7. FML.


----------



## uniacto (Mar 10, 2013)

switched cube to Japanese Color scheme, first actual scramble and timed solve - easy cross, decent F2L, anti-sune and a PLL skip. Needless to say, I did not do as well as I would have if I used my regular color scheme.


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 10, 2013)

Why did you switch color schemes then?


----------



## uniacto (Mar 10, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Why did you switch color schemes then?



for fun. It was just unlucky of me to get such an easy scramble on my first timed solved with the new color scheme xD


----------



## shengshou (Mar 10, 2013)

*pros and cons of cubing*

My parents are limiting my cubing time because they think i do it to long


----------



## applemobile (Mar 10, 2013)

Your parents are probably right.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Mar 10, 2013)

I feel it improves reaction time and certain aspects in logical problem solving. Other than that its just like any other hobby, don't let it take over your life and block out more important things like social and education aspects.


----------



## Dene (Mar 10, 2013)

to long what?


----------



## Bestsimple (Mar 10, 2013)

Lol ^


----------



## emolover (Mar 10, 2013)

Tell them it's a better use of time than watching TV or surfing the Internet. If that doesn't work, tell them to **** off.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 11, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> I feel it improves reaction time and certain aspects in logical problem solving. Other than that its just like any other hobby, don't let it take over your life and block out more important things like social and education aspects.



Don't let it take over your life? Whoops. Too late.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 11, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Don't let it take over your life? Whoops. Too late.



to late* LOL OP HA


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 11, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> to late* LOL OP HA



Too late* Not to.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 11, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Too late* Not to.



I was makeing fun of the person who said "to long" instead of "too long".


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 11, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> I was makeing fun of the person who said "to long" instead of "too long".


*Making, not makeing


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 11, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> *Making, not makeing



I was making fun of people who spell incorrectly when they think there spelling correctly.


----------



## uniacto (Mar 12, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> I was making fun of people who spell incorrectly when they think there spelling correctly.



they're* 

sorry, I just had to. (don't kill me please)


----------



## Ross The Boss (Mar 12, 2013)

you better get ready to die!


----------



## Zamulacz (Mar 12, 2013)

I realized that I'll never be sub10 because it's to difficult to me or I'll have times around 8-10seconds in next 20 years : P


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 12, 2013)

uniacto said:


> they're*
> 
> sorry, I just had to. (don't kill me please)



I Was Making Fun Of People Who Use The Wrong Type Of There Or They're Or Their When They Think They're Spelling Correctly.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Mar 13, 2013)

F-my knowledge of grammar and spelling.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 13, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> I Was Making Fun Of People Who Use The Wrong Type Of There Or They're Or Their When They Think They're Spelling Correctly.



Now I know you're making fun of people who capitalise every word in a sentence.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Mar 13, 2013)

today, i was watching gaming videos while playing with my wittwo. there was a jump scare in the video which caused me to jump and gave me a gnarly internal pop. fml.


----------



## kcl (Mar 24, 2013)

Today, I found out that the Winona Open (In MN) is on the same day as the MN state yoyo competition (I'm a highly experienced in competitive yo-yoing), and this is the year I have a chance at Top 3 in state. FML

EDIT: One more 
Yesterday (not today.. oh well) I had an awesome solve. I finished f2l around 8 seconds, then got a pop. Not a bad one, so as I'm fixing it (probably a 1 second fix) my sister touches my screen and says "There, I paused it for you!". Time would've still been pretty good... Grrrr FML


----------



## Mikel (Mar 24, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Today, I found out that the Winona Open (In MN) is on the same day as the MN state yoyo competition (I'm a highly experienced in competitive yo-yoing), and this is the year I have a chance at Top 3 in state. FML



That's too bad you can't come to Winona, but at least its for a really cool reason! If you end up coming to another Minnesota comp, you should bring your yo-yo's and show off !


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 24, 2013)

So I was texting this girl I like. I was like "jeez I am failing cubing, I can't focus." She's like "oh sorry. Cubing is cool lol". FML. Other parts of the text made me think FML but not cubing related.


----------



## uniacto (Mar 25, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> So I was texting this girl I like. I was like "jeez I am failing cubing, I can't focus." She's like "oh sorry. Cubing is cool lol". FML. Other parts of the text made me think FML but not cubing related.



What's wrong with "Oh sorry. Cubing is cool lol"?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 25, 2013)

uniacto said:


> What's wrong with "Oh sorry. Cubing is cool lol"?



Basically I made her feel guilty. Then she was teasing me. Actually not as bad as I thought.


----------



## uniacto (Mar 25, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Basically I made her feel guilty. Then she was teasing me. Actually not as bad as I thought.



haha yea, okay. Well, girls can be confusing sometimes


----------



## kcl (Mar 25, 2013)

Mikel said:


> That's too bad you can't come to Winona, but at least its for a really cool reason! If you end up coming to another Minnesota comp, you should bring your yo-yo's and show off !


Haha thanks! I might skip MN states except I've never missed one 5 years in a row, and this is the year I have a chance to do really well, like I said. Not sure if any of you are going to UCIC(I think that's the acronym..) but I'm going to try to go to that one. It's the weekend after my birthday (28th), so I'm gonna try to use that as an excuse for making my mom or dad drive 8 hours lol So yeah.. Oh and I'm probably gonna get like 4 new cubes this week.. So anyway if I can go to that I'll bring some yo-yos  Off topic, anyone know when cubetcha might be this year?

EDIT: Just realized I could post a video of my freestyle so I won't seem so lame for skipping a cubing competition.. I think I'll do that.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 25, 2013)

uniacto said:


> haha yea, okay. Well, girls can be confusing sometimes



Yeah definitely.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 3, 2013)

I was just doing U2 on my ss 4x4. One of the corner caps popped off into a closet. Now I have to move stuff out of the closet cause I can't see it. FML.


----------



## KCuber (Apr 3, 2013)

Brings 7x7 to school,
After band, it's on the floor,
Trombone case accidentally falls onto ...
EXPLOSION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 6, 2013)

Did a square-1 ao12. Had all times on notes app (iPod). Was going to copy on to qqtimer. Then hit paste instead of copy. Lost all times. There goes 20 minutes of my life.


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Apr 14, 2013)

KCuber said:


> Brings 7x7 to school,
> After band, it's on the floor,
> Trombone case accidentally falls onto ...
> EXPLOSION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Dude... That wouldn't even be funny. Do you know for a fact you have all the pieces?


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Apr 14, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Did a square-1 ao12. Had all times on notes app (iPod). Was going to copy on to qqtimer. Then hit paste instead of copy. Lost all times. There goes 20 minutes of my life.



But... you could of just hit the undo button!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 14, 2013)

awesomecuber150 said:


> But... you could of just hit the undo button!



Not on iPod. Whatever. I forgot about this.


----------



## JHB (Apr 15, 2013)

awesomecuber150 said:


> Dude... That wouldn't even be funny. Do you know for a fact you have all the pieces?



Probably lost a few pieces when they were swiftly shoved into the offender's nasal cavities. Lol!


----------



## KCuber (Apr 15, 2013)

awesomecuber150 said:


> Dude... That wouldn't even be funny. Do you know for a fact you have all the pieces?



I probably would have lost a few, but luckily my friends were awesome and they helped me find all the pieces


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: F-My Life (Cube Edition)*



KCuber said:


> I probably would have lost a few, but luckily my friends were awesome and they helped me find all the pieces



Oh, my "friends" would be like.. Well then, next time don't put the cube on the floor.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ross The Boss (Apr 19, 2013)

awesomecuber150 said:


> Oh, my "friends" would be like.. Well then, next time don't put the cube on the floor.



my friends would have kicked them... some would have helped pick them up but most of them are dicks


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 21, 2013)

Of course this happens to everyone. 

Solving.. Really good time really good time.. you KNOW it.. skips and the load. Whack the spacebar, yes!!!



Focus wasn't on the timer.. time was never recorded.. :fp


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 21, 2013)

Yup, first time using Prisma Timer in fact
Everyone knows you have to hit the spacebar when you're done inspecting to start the timer, but I didn't know that!

Went and got the only LL skip I've gotten to this day, and hit the spacebar

Looks up at screen: DNF


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 23, 2013)

Did you have your webcam turned on? PPT always detects lucky solves and count them as DNF.


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 28, 2013)

Ah, didn't know that
That's why I DNF'ed on my 1-move hand scramble yesterday then


----------



## Shadowcat (May 6, 2013)

Today my fingernail caught deep into the stickers while cubing and it bled and hurts like hell. It has happened to me twice now.

FML.


----------



## Lchu613 (May 6, 2013)

OUCH that sounds painful
Worst injury I've gotten is, surprise, tripping over something while cubing and walking and falling flat on my stomach
Oh, and the time my Zhanchi exploded in my face, FML


----------



## CarlBrannen (May 9, 2013)

If you solve in the bathroom some day you're going to end up with a cube in the toilet.

Last night was my day; I popped an edge. FML

I should probably add some background to this.

I have a friend who cleans their toilet every day. When I look at that thing I suddenly understand why dogs are willing to drink out of them. Not my toilet.

Ever been a little sick and wish you could throw up? So you drive the porcelain bus but you just can't get it to slam on the brakes? Well with my toilet leaving your cookies is never difficult at all. This is because I never clean it.


----------



## Lchu613 (May 11, 2013)

Oh dear...


----------



## 5BLD (May 11, 2013)

*F-My Life (Cube Edition)*

Ive had plastic shavings go into my eyes when modding with a knife, i always forget goggles D:
I'm lucky it hasnt affected my (already awful) eyesight...


----------



## Lchu613 (May 12, 2013)

My eyes are screwed up
One is apparently far-sighted, the other is really nearsighted, and they both have so much astigmatism that they both feel nearsighted.
Oh, and I'm colorblind


----------



## Michael Womack (May 23, 2013)

FML I was restickering my WitEden Roadblock puzzle and did some turning and a center snaped like showed


----------



## CarlBrannen (May 24, 2013)

I wonder if it's repairable. I use solvent glues as they basically melt the plastic and then evaporate away.


----------



## Michael Womack (May 24, 2013)

CarlBrannen said:


> I wonder if it's repairable. I use solvent glues as they basically melt the plastic and then evaporate away.



Glue Won't help that much never did for the other 3X3s in the past like Rubik's brand ones.


----------



## Schmidt (May 24, 2013)

I have dropped my rubiks brand 3 times and the core broke on two occasions. I superglued it and it is still working.


----------



## CarlBrannen (May 25, 2013)

But did you try the solvent glues? They're really not glues. They're a way of softening the plastic so that you can push it back together again. I should put together a youtube video showing how good they are...


----------



## Lchu613 (May 25, 2013)

Please do, I've always wondered how well those work and how
Basically it melts the plastic so you can reassemble it normally?

(Kinda reminds me of the T-1000)


----------



## Spaxxy (May 26, 2013)

I was playing with my new Fangshi Shuang Ren, on track for a new PB. I had just finished my OLL, slightly under 15 seconds so far. I got a T-perm, easy enough, but I screwed it up, had to re-do it several times, and then it popped on me. My unpoppable new cube popped on me. What.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 28, 2013)

omg why do i suck at sim so much

8.135, (6.736), 6.935, 13.951, (21.784) = 9.674


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Jun 9, 2013)

In the middle of practicing edges BLD. I had just gotten to halfway in memo, when my mom comes and tells me to get off the computer. When I tell her to please be quiet while I finish, she hits the spacebar and stops qqtimer...fml


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 17, 2013)

I went to my mailbox to see if my new cubes came. I got out there. First there is a wasp on the door but I wait for it to fly away. So it flies away. I go back over to the mailbox. Some birds start dive bombing. They swooped down low and barely missed me. I ran away after two or three. So idk if got my cubes. Looked to be blue jays.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jun 17, 2013)

The birds are probably protecting a nest. The idea is to attract your attention so you don't bother the next. When you have to walk in the area, just carry a notebook in your hand. When you see them start to take a dive at you, do your best to bat it out of the sky with the notebook. The odds that you get it are close to zero but it will never get near you again. Birds have very good memories and they hate this sort of thing.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Jun 18, 2013)

Cleaning my WitTwo to prepare for lubing. While waiting for the pieces to dry, I realized I'm missing a spring. FML


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jun 18, 2013)

Eventually I'll post a photo of what I did to a ZhanChi 55mm but right now it's just too painful for me to get the camera out. FMCL


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 18, 2013)

CarlBrannen said:


> Eventually I'll post a photo of what I did to a ZhanChi 55mm but right now it's just too painful for me to get the camera out. FMCL



You broke it right?


----------



## Lchu613 (Jun 19, 2013)

No, he modded it to cubing perfection and can't stop his well of happiness from bursting out


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jun 19, 2013)

Destroying a cube is painful.

What's worse is to destroy it after you've gone to the trouble of painting it.

Worse than that is to go to the trouble of extensively modifying it.

So the paint I was using was by Createx. They say that their paint needs to be "cured" by heat. They don't say how much heat, but they do say keep it under 300F.

I've got a remote thermometer device that allows you to tell exactly how hot something is. I also have a heat gun.

I now know that a Zhanchi 55mm melts at a much lower temperature than 300F.



Spoiler












I made three of these cubes so at least I've still got two. The idea behind having two is so that I can keep my hands warm on the spare while they're scrambling the other at a competition. I try to make them identical and do pretty well.


----------



## DavidFivexFive (Jun 19, 2013)

was standing up while solving 4x4 got a explosion and lost a big inner mech piece it was in the garbage.. i realized that when i took out the trash


----------



## Spaxxy (Jun 19, 2013)

I lent my Shengshou 4x4 to my friend in pieces, having just had an explosion, and had a mini heart attack when he texted me, saying one of the internal pieces was missing. Luckily, I found it, but it was still the scariest moment of my life.


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 19, 2013)

Missing out on 2nd round by 0.01s. FML.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 19, 2013)

Spaxxy said:


> I lent my Shengshou 4x4 to my friend in pieces, having just had an explosion, and had a mini heart attack when he texted me, saying one of the internal pieces was missing. Luckily, I found it, but it was still the scariest moment of my life.



At least it was not an 8x8 or an 11x11.


----------



## kcl (Jun 19, 2013)

I think I have to put the original springs back in my SS 6x6. FML


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Jun 19, 2013)

Today, I was doing BLD. The scramble had super easy 2x2 block, and I was like "Why isn't this one a speedsolve"... then I said, OK, let's do BLD.... I was doing pretty well and the cube pop on last target. F M L.


----------



## Wassili (Jun 23, 2013)

I was solving soooo badly, getting around 17 seconds, and then I get a ****ing LL skip. 12 seconds. eurghhhhhhhhh

reconstruction


----------



## Spaxxy (Jun 25, 2013)

Today, I attempted a full blind solve for the first time (Using Old Pochmann). As I finish up the edges, I realize that during solving the very first edge, I had shot to the FL target instead of the FR target. FML.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 25, 2013)

Spaxxy said:


> Today, I attempted a full blind solve for the first time (Using Old Pochmann). As I finish up the edges, I realize that during solving the very first edge, I had shot to the FL target instead of the FR target. FML.



you could of just shot to FL again and that would of undone it


----------



## TDM (Jun 25, 2013)

I just got a PLL skip, tried to AUF and an edge and a corner came out...


----------



## Spaxxy (Jun 26, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> you could of just shot to FL again and that would of undone it


Really? Well, I'm new to blind solving, so I suppose I didn't think of something like that.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 26, 2013)

Just great last night I was assembling my SS 4x4 and an edge broke. Now all im left with is a Rubik's band and a Maru brand 4x4 witch ther both not that super good. Good thing I ordered a new SS 4x4 from Puzzleaddictions not to long ago.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 28, 2013)

Spaxxy said:


> Really? Well, I'm new to blind solving, so I suppose I didn't think of something like that.



oh i red your frist post wrongly, i thought you meant that rike, you memod, put brindfold on, shot to FL then gave up

jar you would of had to undo all the edges you did then fixed the mistake then redone everything


----------



## TDM (Jun 29, 2013)

I was about to beat my OH PB by about 10s and get my first sub-1 minute time. 45 seconds and it was just an A perm with no AUF. Then I dropped the cube on my keyboard, stopping the timer, so it was a DNF. That's twice I've done that with OH today just before a PB


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jun 29, 2013)

My tube of 50K Silicone oil began to leak and was clearly about to have the tip break off. So I dropped by the drug store to get something to put the oil into. They had little "travellers size" bottles so I picked one up. When I got home I emptied it into my shampoo bottle figuring I wouldn't notice the mixture.

Next shower I realize that I'm now using mouthwash on my hair. At least it mostly floated up to the top.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Jul 2, 2013)

After my first sub-20 solve on 3x3, decided to see if I was also in the zone for some good 4x4. Got a pretty good start with the first two centers, and the first two cross edges where already paired up after that. Lot's of blocks to build the last four centers, and edge pairing wen't really good. It could actually have been my first sub-2, but because it's a WitFor, I was being realistic and aimed for 2:30, which is still a minute faster than what I usually get. No OLL parity, great. There was PLL parity though, but that's a fast one to fix. And what do you know? Cube explodes


----------



## 1LastSolve (Jul 3, 2013)

FML, CrazyBadCuber recommended the PanShi and I bought it :C It was 1 Day before the FangShi Prototype was released, and the ZhanChi was out of stock. :C


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 6, 2013)

After what seemed like forever, my Wittwo arrived today. However, one of the internal pieces was missing so I sent it back for a replacement. More waiting


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 6, 2013)

Going to Toronto for my birthday
Ordered 2 mini zhanchi's 2 weeks ago so I can practice OH on the way there
Cube arrives at my house on my birthday while I'm in Toronto

FML

I guess the post office planned to surprise me on my birthday with my cube order but it didn't really work?


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 6, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Going to Toronto for my birthday
> Ordered 2 mini zhanchi's 2 weeks ago so I can practice OH on the way there
> Cube arrives at my house on my birthday while I'm in Toronto
> 
> ...



I hate when that happens, when you order a puzzle to bring on a trip but it doesn't arrive in time


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 6, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Going to Toronto for my birthday
> Ordered 2 mini zhanchi's 2 weeks ago so I can practice OH on the way there
> Cube arrives at my house on my birthday while I'm in Toronto
> 
> ...



I hated that. I ordered a Dayan Megaminx, SS 4x4, WitTwo, and a 42mm Zhanchi from AliBaba. I order it mid October of 2012 but they didn't arrive before November 3rd 2012. I was planing on using the 2x2 for the comp that was on November 3rd.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 8, 2013)

Almost had A new PB I did the A-perm and them stoped the timer at 24.97 ad realized I did the wrong A-perm


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 11, 2013)

My hands are too cold in class to cube during the 10 minute break Q_Q


----------



## CubezUBR (Jul 14, 2013)

fml. doing an average of 100 over 1 day and trying not to delete my bad solves so its accurate and i am doing badly so i quit for 1 hour and when i get back my hands are cold so i cant turn well and i get easy cross, all R U gen f2l with 1 cube rotation and a sune and a pll skip should have been sub 15 pb but lock up every 5 moves


----------



## mande (Jul 15, 2013)

Whenever I pop a cube during scrambling (single edge), and put the edge back in, its not flipped.
Whenever I pop an edge during a BLD solve, and put the edge back in, its flipped.
FML


----------



## Username (Jul 15, 2013)

mande said:


> Whenever I pop a cube during scrambling (single edge), and put the edge back in, its not flipped.
> Whenever I pop an edge during a BLD solve, and put the edge back in, its flipped.
> FML



Tighten your cube. It pops too much


----------



## mande (Jul 15, 2013)

Username said:


> Tighten your cube. It pops too much



Its tightened fully 
The problem is that its around 3 years old, so I think the plastic has worn off a bit


----------



## TDM (Jul 15, 2013)

CubezUBR said:


> trying not to delete my bad solves so its accurate


You shouldn't delete your bad times.

Today, I could barely get sub-30 in front of someone after telling them my average was 23. They didn't believe me. Why do I always do so badly when other people are watching?


----------



## CubezUBR (Jul 15, 2013)

TDM said:


> You shouldn't delete your bad times.
> 
> Today, I could barely get sub-30 in front of someone after telling them my average was 23. They didn't believe me. Why do I always do so badly when other people are watching?


 yeah, i used to delete my bad solves + solve the cross before i start the timer so i get a better time. it was a hard habbit to get out of lol but i dont anymore


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jul 16, 2013)

TDM said:


> Why do I always do so badly when other people are watching?



If you're showing a member of the attractive sex a solve, always say "it's harder to solve the cube when a pretty girl[boy] is watching". This way they'll understand why you fumbled.


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 16, 2013)

CarlBrannen said:


> If you're showing a member of the attractive sex a solve, always say "it's harder to solve the cube when a pretty girl[boy] is watching". This way they'll understand why you fumbled.



Add a couple other compliments in there, and you'll have an amazing pickup line.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 16, 2013)

Spaxxy said:


> Add a couple other compliments in there, and you'll have an amazing pickup line.



Lol this. I think I used this once.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 16, 2013)

8.792 fail 3x3 sim single

with an AUFless LL skip :fp

Scramble: D2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 L U B2 F' L' R U' L2 B' D' R2 D U
"cross": y' z F R' F2 U x' y2
more "cross": R D R' D' R
F2L 1: U' R' U2 R U' R' U R
F2L 2: y2 U' R U R' U F' U' F
cross: y' M2 U2 M2
F2L 3: y' F U' F'
F2L 4: U2 R U' R' y' U' R' U' R U' R' U R
LL: no


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 16, 2013)

okso i just buyed a new external hard drive for stuf. tried to back up videos from last 6 competitions, videos just finished copying. hard drive decided to be stupid and permanently deleted all of them. ****


----------



## Username (Jul 16, 2013)

Getting an F-perm in a good OH solve...

Got PB with 18.91, which is my first sub 20, but still. That could've been really fast with some other perm


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 17, 2013)

I anticipated Worlds.
I signed up for Worlds.
I anticipated Worlds.
I'm not going to Worlds.

;_;


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 17, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> okso i just buyed a new external hard drive for stuf. tried to back up videos from last 6 competitions, videos just finished copying. hard drive decided to be stupid and permanently deleted all of them. ****



nefer mind

I plugged the hard drive back in and the videos reappeared. that was alot of wasted time.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 17, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> nefer mind
> 
> I plugged the hard drive back in and the videos reappeared. that was alot of wasted time.



nefer mind

theyre all corrupted


----------



## kcl (Jul 18, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> nefer mind
> 
> theyre all corrupted



That... Sucks. I had a 500GB drive filled with video files and graphics experiments that got corrupted. Couple years of work gone.


----------



## Shantanu Modak (Jul 21, 2013)

I was getting a really fast 4x4 solve.. checked the timer after edge pairing.. 45 seconds... finished F2l...no oll parity.... 54 seconds.... looked like a G perm .. bang 59 seconds and i stopped the timer. then I checked the back two sides and it was actually PLL parity..


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;VYKMpzaf7SU]http://youtu.be/VYKMpzaf7SU[/video]

This was so annoying that I did the wrong Uperm. I cut the audio out at one point because I started cursing. If anyone wants to see the entire solve let me know because I will upload it.


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 21, 2013)

You just... you just slapped your cube.
Not cool, man. Not cool.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 22, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> That... Sucks. I had a 500GB drive filled with video files and graphics experiments that got corrupted. Couple years of work gone.



nefer mind

i recovered them all so its ok naux


----------



## YddEd (Jul 22, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Spoiler: Random video about someone raging because of wrong U perm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ogod must be terrible.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 25, 2013)

I got to PLL at six seconds; nearly guaranteed PB(most are sub-1.3, PB is 7.48).

N-Perm. a;sdlkfjasdkfjalskdfjasdlkfj


----------



## Spaxxy (Aug 1, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> I got to PLL at six seconds; nearly guaranteed PB(most are sub-1.3, PB is 7.48).
> 
> N-Perm. a;sdlkfjasdkfjalskdfjasdlkfj



That just happened to me. I could have gotten a PB, with OLL done at 11 seconds. And then I got an N perm

EDIT: Continued my average. The fail solve mentioned earlier was 15.05 seconds. I got another 15.xx second solve. It looked like it could have been a PB Ao5. Then I got three 19.xx second solves in a row. a;sdlkfjasdkfjalskdfjasdlkfj


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Aug 4, 2013)

I got a DNF. FML


----------



## Patrick M (Aug 5, 2013)

CubezUBR said:


> fml. doing an average of 100 over 1 day and trying not to delete my bad solves so its accurate and i am doing badly so i quit for 1 hour and when i get back my hands are cold so i cant turn well and i get easy cross, all R U gen f2l with 1 cube rotation and a sune and a pll skip should have been sub 15 pb but lock up every 5 moves



LOL. This. I delete my bad solves. Such a bad habit but they aggravate me. On my average of 1000's i just cant help myself.

Yeah so many times when i feel i should get sub 10.


----------



## rj (Aug 6, 2013)

Patrick M said:


> LOL. This. I delete my bad solves. Such a bad habit but they aggravate me. On my average of 1000's i just cant help myself.
> 
> Yeah so many times when i feel i should get sub 10.



I got my 14.93 PB, then got a 37.xx. I deleted it. FML


----------



## ianliu64 (Aug 7, 2013)

I was about to get 15 seconds, and then my cube popped.
I chucked my Zhanchi on the ground.


----------



## Wassili (Aug 11, 2013)

Out of rage, I threw my zhanchi at my laptop... ALL the pieces flew apart all over my room and I found a center piece and a screw lying apart from the cube, still haven't found the core -_-


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 11, 2013)

Popped an edge into the toilet when I was taking a dump.... 

needless to say, it's being sterilized with lots of soap and rubbing alcohol and other stuff.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 11, 2013)

Wassili said:


> Out of rage, I threw my zhanchi at my laptop... ALL the pieces flew apart all over my room and I found a center piece and a screw lying apart from the cube, still haven't found the core -_-



You can Always buy new core/Screws/springs online.


----------



## Wassili (Aug 11, 2013)

aino


----------



## YddEd (Aug 12, 2013)

You guys forgot FML on the end of your posts


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 12, 2013)

I got my only LL skip ever. I was using a Rubik's brand and not timing myself. Fml.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 12, 2013)

I left my main cube(Zhanchi Silk) with Nat Baylon, and I don't know the next time I'll see him >__>


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 13, 2013)

Apparently I can't express my opinion that 6x6 is approaching it's limit whereas 5x5 was still at least double it's limit when avg 5 took over from mean of 3.
FML

Also by posting the topic in the elitist forum UberCuber is saying that he only wants the opinions of people more likely to have faster average solves.

Way to skew the results right off the bat.


----------



## skippykev (Aug 15, 2013)

I was just about to break my PB in 4x4... All I needed to do was to convert the H perm really quickly, and boom goes the dynamite! I stopped the timer, and I seemed to get the PB, but unfortunately, I see two swapped adjacent corners. From PB to DNF just like that. FMCL! Darn that hidden PLL parity!


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 25, 2013)

I was practicing 5x5. I normally average 2:00 but today I was doing well and getting low 1:50's. This one solve I had finished Redux by 1:13 and I was buzzing.

Completely failed 3x3 stage and finished at 1:51. FML.


----------



## TDM (Aug 28, 2013)

I just got my first LL skip.
On 4x4, which I rarely do and am slow (average ~1:40). And someone was distracting me. And OLL parity. And adjacent edge PLL parity.


----------



## Username (Aug 28, 2013)

TDM said:


> I just got my first LL skip.
> On 4x4, which I rarely do and am slow (average ~1:40). And someone was distracting me. And OLL parity. And adjacent edge PLL parity.



If you had OLL and PLL parity, it isn't an LL skip... just saying


----------



## TDM (Aug 28, 2013)

Username said:


> If you had OLL and PLL parity, it isn't an LL skip... just saying


Well it's OLL and PLL skip... close enough.


----------



## Username (Aug 28, 2013)

TDM said:


> Well it's OLL and PLL skip... close enough.



No it's not. 

OLL = Parity
PLL = Parity

No skips anywhere


----------



## stevecho816 (Sep 1, 2013)

I got a 39.80 4x4 average of 12 on video..... But I accidentally deleted it :fp


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 1, 2013)

On my 3rd Feet solve I got a 6:xx.xx solve but the timer reseted it self before I read the whole time.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 1, 2013)

After practising so mich on 3x3 i had the chanse of getting pb avg 3times pbavg10.31 btw 2 of them where 11 after 5 solves the other one was 10.38:fp.
Also my pb single 7.21 stands for over 3-4 months after doing anorher 3 sevens while holiday i got a scramble wich was 2 moves xcross and seeing already 2 pairs got the worst oll ever all edges flipped all corners flipped right en then i looked at the timer 7.44 FML


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Sep 1, 2013)

Happened to me! :[ I had to get new stickers (Cus I was grossed out) Lucky enough the bowl was clean I got new stickers and dumped sanitizer all over it and scrubbed it down! Oh I also got new core screws and washers!


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Sep 1, 2013)

(This didn't happen today but idgaf, it still sucked)

Today, I was eating pudding and decided to do a 3x3 solve. I popped an edge into my bowl of pudding. FML


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Sep 25, 2013)

*A broke my Fangshi! Ideas for revenge?*

So about 2 weeks ago some dick at my school came up to me while I was cubing outside and for no reason just slammed my Fangshi out of my hands! He slammed it really hard and his two friends started laughing. I started getting really pissed when he ran away. I was hoping the cube wasn't broken when I picked it up (I am really OCD about my cubes and how they turn/look) and two of caps and one of the pieces were cracked. Keep in mind that this was on concrete and he slammed it EXTREMELY hard so that is why there was so much damage. I have been reminding him that he owes me money for the past 2 weeks and it is starting to really irritate me. It is 2 of his friends versus 9 of mine, but my friends don't want to confront him. Does anyone have any ideas for anyway I can get really good revenge on him? I want him to suffer! Please post any suggestions as soon as possible. Thanks!!


----------



## EternalE (Sep 25, 2013)

nuclearbigdaddy said:


> So about 2 weeks ago some dick at my school came up to me while I was cubing outside and for no reason just slammed my Fangshi out of my hands! He slammed it really hard and his two friends started laughing. I started getting really pissed when he ran away. I was hoping the cube wasn't broken when I picked it up (I am really OCD about my cubes and how they turn/look) and two of caps and one of the pieces were cracked. Keep in mind that this was on concrete and he slammed it EXTREMELY hard so that is why there was so much damage. I have been reminding him that he owes me money for the past 2 weeks and it is starting to really irritate me. It is 2 of his friends versus 9 of mine, but my friends don't want to confront him. Does anyone have any ideas for anyway I can get really good revenge on him? I want him to suffer! Please post any suggestions as soon as possible. Thanks!!



Try breaking something of his. see how he likes it!

anyway, I was cubing today, minding my own business, when my mom starts talking to me. I look down at my cube to finish my solve, and my mom takes all of them!


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Sep 25, 2013)

EternalE said:


> Try breaking something of his. see how he likes it!
> 
> anyway, I was cubing today, minding my own business, when my mom starts talking to me. I look down at my cube to finish my solve, and my mom takes all of them!



HAHA!! My mom did that once too! Do you really think I should break something of his. If so, I surely will!


----------



## kcl (Sep 25, 2013)

nuclearbigdaddy said:


> HAHA!! My mom did that once too! Do you really think I should break something of his. If so, I surely will!



Honestly I wouldn't. You'll get in trouble for it and people will side with him since it's 'just a rubiks cube'


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Sep 25, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Honestly I wouldn't. You'll get in trouble for it and people will side with him since it's 'just a rubiks cube'



But it isn't "just a Rubik's Cube" (Im just joking!)...what do you think I should do?


----------



## EternalE (Sep 25, 2013)

nuclearbigdaddy said:


> But it isn't "just a Rubik's Cube" (Im just joking!)...what do you think I should do?



break his "just a ....." for whatever thing he owns that he is attached to and is not worth over 30 dollars.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 25, 2013)

nuclearbigdaddy said:


> So about 2 weeks ago some dick at my school came up to me while I was cubing outside and for no reason just slammed my Fangshi out of my hands! He slammed it really hard and his two friends started laughing. I started getting really pissed when he ran away. I was hoping the cube wasn't broken when I picked it up (I am really OCD about my cubes and how they turn/look) and two of caps and one of the pieces were cracked. Keep in mind that this was on concrete and he slammed it EXTREMELY hard so that is why there was so much damage. I have been reminding him that he owes me money for the past 2 weeks and it is starting to really irritate me. *It is 2 of his friends versus 9 of mine*, but my friends don't want to confront him. Does anyone have any ideas for anyway I can get really good revenge on him? I want him to suffer! Please post any suggestions as soon as possible. Thanks!!



Not seeing what's wrong. Just tell him he owes you like 20 bucks.


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Sep 25, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Not seeing what's wrong. Just tell him he owes you like 20 bucks.



I have been for like two weeks. I am just sick of him and people like him...lol


----------



## Rocky0701 (Sep 25, 2013)

Take 20 bucks from him, or something close to that value, it's not stealing when he owes you money for something of yours that he intentionally broke.


----------



## rj (Sep 25, 2013)

Rocky0701 said:


> Take 20 bucks from him, or something close to that value, it's not stealing when he owes you money for something of yours that he intentionally broke.



Or tell somebody. Like his mom. That works too.


----------



## kcl (Sep 25, 2013)

Rocky0701 said:


> Take 20 bucks from him, or something close to that value, it's not stealing when he owes you money for something of yours that he intentionally broke.



But a fangshi isn't worth $20. Revenge isn't the way to deal with this man.. Just be the mature person and go to an adult. Say your parents.. Let them handle it.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 25, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> But a fangshi isn't worth $20. Revenge isn't the way to deal with this man.. Just be the mature person and go to an adult. Say your parents.. Let them handle it.



Lol. 12 for the Fangshi, 8 for emotional distress.  Yeah. Tell his mommy. Or get your mommy to tell his.


----------



## YddEd (Sep 26, 2013)

nuclearbigdaddy said:


> But it isn't "just a Rubik's Cube" (Im just joking!)...what do you think I should do?


So just punch him in the nose or something right after school or if his mammy or doddy is there say "Your son destroyed one of my Rubik's Cubes and he owes me <insert huge amount of money under $25>. I've been reminding him everyday and I still haven't gotten what he owes me."
Edit: Don't forget to kick them nuts.


----------



## rj (Sep 26, 2013)

My mom hates my cubing. When we were about to go somewhere, she finds me doing a sune on a cube that was lying around. She then yells at me for 10 minutes, then complains that I made us late. FML


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Sep 26, 2013)

nuclearbigdaddy said:


> So about 2 weeks ago some dick at my school came up to me while I was cubing outside and for no reason just slammed my Fangshi out of my hands! He slammed it really hard and his two friends started laughing. I started getting really pissed when he ran away. I was hoping the cube wasn't broken when I picked it up (I am really OCD about my cubes and how they turn/look) and two of caps and one of the pieces were cracked. Keep in mind that this was on concrete and he slammed it EXTREMELY hard so that is why there was so much damage. I have been reminding him that he owes me money for the past 2 weeks and it is starting to really irritate me. It is 2 of his friends versus 9 of mine, but my friends don't want to confront him. Does anyone have any ideas for anyway I can get really good revenge on him? I want him to suffer! Please post any suggestions as soon as possible. Thanks!!



Break his nose with a cube.
If the nose doesn't hurt him, the irony will.

Also judging by the use of "buttmunch" in your sig you watch beavis and butthead. (So do I, see sig)


----------



## kcl (Sep 27, 2013)

rj said:


> My mom hates my cubing. When we were about to go somewhere, she finds me doing a sune on a cube that was lying around. She then yells at me for 10 minutes, then complains that I made us late. FML



Tell her you'll quit Cubing and start playing video games 10 hours per day.


----------



## Mikel (Sep 27, 2013)

My entire life has been cubing FML's

2 OBLIQUES

EXPLOSION


----------



## rj (Sep 27, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Tell her you'll quit Cubing and start playing video games 10 hours per day.



I hate video games.


----------



## kcl (Sep 27, 2013)

rj said:


> I hate video games.



So do I. Use it as an example.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Sep 28, 2013)

broke my mane 3x3 two days before a comp. no back up. im trying to fix it with super glue but idk if it will work .


----------



## TheZenith27 (Sep 28, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> broke my mane 3x3 two days before a comp. no back up. im trying to fix it with super glue but idk if it will work .


I broke mine the day before the World Championship. I ended up using an unlubed cube I had lying around.


----------



## KongShou (Sep 28, 2013)

rj said:


> I hate video games.



have you played GTA V?

how could you hate video games


----------



## Wassili (Sep 28, 2013)

I used to be a hard-core gamer, then I discovered cubing, and now I think my gaming addiction is coming back  Haven't done a serious practice session in 2 weeks.


----------



## KongShou (Sep 28, 2013)

Wassili said:


> I used to be a hard-core gamer, then I discovered cubing, and now I think my gaming addiction is coming back  Haven't done a serious practice session in 2 weeks.



Know dat feeling bro

GTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pipkiksass (Sep 28, 2013)

Lol, so true. I've not done a timed solve in 9 days. Bought GTA 9 days ago. There's a link there somewhere...


----------



## rj (Sep 28, 2013)

KongShou said:


> have you played GTA V?
> 
> how could you hate video games



I simply think they're a waste of time. I'm actually very good at some games, but I see no point.


----------



## Wassili (Sep 28, 2013)

rj said:


> I simply think they're a waste of time. I'm actually very good at some games, but I see no point.



Well I'm afraid cubing isn't much different...


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 28, 2013)

Wassili said:


> Well I'm afraid cubing isn't much different...



Advantages of Cubing over video games:
-More tactile.
-Can take it anywhere.
-In general more social.
-People are impressed.
-Incredible graphics.

Disadvantages:
-Less variety.
-IRL
-Graphics are a little too real sometimes.


IMO cubing wins, but I guess that's why I'm a cuber.


----------



## rj (Sep 29, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Advantages of Cubing over video games:
> -More tactile.
> -Can take it anywhere.
> -In general more social.
> ...



Less variety? Mastermorphix! Octophobic! 
And cubing builds memory and coordination, not to mention problem solving skills.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 29, 2013)

rj said:


> Less variety? Mastermorphix! Octophobic!
> And cubing builds memory and coordination, not to mention problem solving skills.



I think video games do that too, or at least some of them. I'd argue for dexterity though.


----------



## KongShou (Sep 29, 2013)

One point to gaming:
We have GTA V

It will help when you need to rob a bank


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 29, 2013)

well I thought it would be a good Idea to film a 6x6 solve. At 59.83 into the solve 1/8th of the cube pops. I thought it it would be fun to put the pop into Slow-mo the upload it to youtube and realized I forgot to put in the SD cad. FML


----------



## 1LastSolve (Oct 3, 2013)

I take my PanShi to school for a Cubing Race. Some guy steals it. 1 Day Later I figure out who did it. He breaks it. FML, that was my only cube qq.


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 4, 2013)

Buy a new one. The PanShi is.... disgraceful imo.


----------



## rj (Oct 5, 2013)

1LastSolve said:


> I take my PanShi to school for a Cubing Race. Some guy steals it. 1 Day Later I figure out who did it. He breaks it. FML, that was my only cube qq.



Get a new and cheaper cube. A Fangshi or Weilong off fasttech. You won't believe what you were missing.


----------



## YddEd (Oct 5, 2013)

rj said:


> Get a new and cheaper cube. A Fangshi or Weilong off fasttech. You won't believe what you were missing.


Or a Guhong v2/Zhanchi/Lingyun v2/Shengshou Aurora.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Oct 5, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Or a Guhong v2/Zhanchi/Lingyun v2/Shengshou Aurora.



Lol your funny  Guhong <3 but wait, isn't weilong like da best cube?


----------



## rj (Oct 5, 2013)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> Lol your funny  Guhong <3 but wait, isn't weilong like da best cube?



Yup. I said cheaper for a reason.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 5, 2013)

FML doing some 4x4 solve and at the PLL stage of the 3x3 part of the solve my 4x4 decides to incarcerate itself. The 4x4 cube is the Moyu Shengsu.


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 6, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Lol. 12 for the Fangshi, 8 for emotional distress.  Yeah. Tell his mommy. Or get your mommy to tell his.



Or your mommy.

I mean, she WAS my substitute teacher last year, she knows how it rolls.


----------



## YddEd (Oct 6, 2013)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> Lol *you're* funny  Guhong <3 but wait, *isn't weilong like da best cube?*


According to rj, totally. 
Modded Guhong v2's ftw!
btw fixed "your" to "you're"


----------



## rj (Oct 6, 2013)

YddEd said:


> According to rj, totally.
> Modded Guhong v2's ftw!
> btw fixed "your" to "you're"



Guhongs are my second favorite, BTW. I have a really nice Guhong v1.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Oct 8, 2013)

YddEd said:


> According to rj, totally.
> Modded Guhong v2's ftw!
> btw fixed "your" to "you're"



Haha yes, hoping to get a black Guhong v2 now because my recog is a tad slower on my white cube. Oh and sorry, iPad keyboard sucks.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 13, 2013)

Was doing awesome on a solve. OLL done at 8. Looked at timer, got nervous, took 3 seconds to do J-perm. 11.21 >.< Woulda been PB if I did my J-perm at regular speed.


----------



## Ronxu (Oct 13, 2013)

Today, I choked 3 official 2x2 solves to epicly fail 3 NRs. FML


----------



## Sarge (Oct 22, 2013)

Today I got my big transfer tape in the mail from the Cubicle, halfway through restickering my 7x7 the adhesive gave out and I had to spend 2 hours stickering the rest by hand. FML


----------



## rj (Oct 22, 2013)

Sarge said:


> Today I got my big transfer tape in the mail from the Cubicle, halfway through restickering my 7x7 the adhesive gave out and I had to spend 2 hours stickering the rest by hand. FML


How many sides did you get? Ouch!


----------



## Sarge (Oct 22, 2013)

rj said:


> How many sides did you get? Ouch!



Got 3 with the tape, part of a 4th (maybe a quarter of the face), then had to do the rest of the final 2.75 faces. Looks like I'm gonna have to learn to be ambidextrous with OH, cause my right hand/wrist is locked up after all that xD


----------



## rj (Oct 22, 2013)

Sarge said:


> Got 3 with the tape, part of a 4th (maybe a quarter of the face), then had to do the rest of the final 2.75 faces. Looks like I'm gonna have to learn to be ambidextrous with OH, cause my right hand/wrist is locked up after all that xD



I will never get less than 3 sheets of transfer tape ever again.


----------



## TDM (Oct 22, 2013)

Was averaging low 18 with CFOP, practised ZZ for a few days and now I'm sup-20 again


----------



## Renslay (Nov 20, 2013)

I just recently did an awesome 10.81, almost PB (I can do sub12 once or twice a day, but sub11s are like once in half a year...)
I wanted to reconstruct the solve, but the scramble didn't match... I did a mis-scramble. :facepalm:


----------



## BoBoGuy (Nov 21, 2013)

I had an easy scramble that involved an xcross, 2 matched pairs on u face, and one easy last slot with WV that I knew, but then got a locky FPerm that took like 3 seconds. The solve ended up as mid-7 but could have been an easy 5 and PB. FML


----------



## TDM (Nov 25, 2013)

OH LL skip, with a corner twist. Which I had to fix OH, which added a lot onto my time. At least I knew it was coming as I knew I did it earlier in the solve. First time having a corner twist when solving with my FangShi; all other times have been when scrambling.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Dec 2, 2013)

Got a huge pop with my main yesterday, now can't find an edge piece. It's somewhere in my room, but having turned the room upside down I can't find the bastard anywhere. **** seems to have disappeared off the face of the ****ing earth.


----------



## TDM (Dec 10, 2013)

Could've got a 21.65 OH single (PB), but I got a lockup doing the last turn and got a +2  I get so many LL skips, but none of them are decent times; all my good times are full step.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 18, 2013)

Exams week:
I have a borderline A in English (like 89.80 borderline). Took the final. It was ridiculous. First part I got a 80/100. The other two I have to do amazing (so basically max score on each). I feel my cubing time will suffer.


----------



## kcl (Dec 18, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Exams week:
> I have a borderline A in English (like 89.80 borderline). Took the final. It was ridiculous. First part I got a 80/100. The other two I have to do amazing (so basically max score on each). I feel my cubing time will suffer.



Ouch.. Good luck!


----------



## pipkiksass (Dec 18, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Exams week:
> I have a borderline A in English (like 89.80 borderline). Took the final. It was ridiculous. First part I got a 80/100. The other two I have to do amazing (so basically max score on each). I feel my cubing time will suffer.



I remember getting 67% in an English exam and people thinking that was amazing! What's the 'max' score possible in this exam?


----------



## cubizh (Dec 18, 2013)

Taking a cube to the movies so you can cube while you wait. Have it pop explode just a second before the lights dim out and the movie starts.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 18, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> I remember getting 67% in an English exam and people thinking that was amazing! What's the 'max' score possible in this exam?



Lol. The max possible is 97/100. I have to get that.


----------



## pipkiksass (Dec 18, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Lol. The max possible is 97/100. I have to get that.



Gl then! How come it's not possible to get 100%?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 18, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> Gl then! How come it's not possible to get 100%?



Apparently there is. There are 5 steps A, B, C, D, and F. A is 47/50 but apparently it depends how good the A is. But my teacher is really tough grader.


----------



## pipkiksass (Dec 18, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Apparently there is. There are 5 steps A, B, C, D, and F. A is 47/50 but apparently it depends how good the A is. But my teacher is really tough grader.



What happened to step E?! This marking scheme is hella confusing!!! 

What kind of English is it? Literature or linguistics? I may be able to help, I'm pretty useful at English.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 18, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> What happened to step E?! This marking scheme is hella confusing!!!
> 
> What kind of English is it? Literature or linguistics? I may be able to help, I'm pretty useful at English.



Don't worry about it. It is literature. I don't know why I said step. I meant you either get an A,B,C,D, or F. That's very normal. It is weird though.


----------



## pipkiksass (Dec 18, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Don't worry about it. It is literature. I don't know why I said step. I meant you either get an A,B,C,D, or F. That's very normal. It is weird though.



Well if you ever need a hand, the offer's open.

Btw, the 67% was at Oxford uni, and it was the top result in my year. You think your grading system is weird - they have a 0-100% scale where it's practically impossible to get over 60!


----------



## kcl (Dec 18, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> Well if you ever need a hand, the offer's open.
> 
> Btw, the 67% was at Oxford uni, and it was the top result in my year. You think your grading system is weird - they have a 0-100% scale where it's practically impossible to get over 60!



What?? The ABCDF grading system is standard now.. 60% is a horrible grade with that grading system :O however you said it's different so I'll trust you on that.


----------



## pipkiksass (Dec 19, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> What?? The ABCDF grading system is standard now.. 60% is a horrible grade with that grading system :O however you said it's different so I'll trust you on that.



May be standard in your country... ;-) 

Yeah out of more than a thousand people sitting 8 papers, 67 was the top mark. While theoretically it is possible to get 100%, in reality it just isn't. Easier to consider it a 0-70 scale, I guess. Arts subjects are funny like that, but the Oxford marking system probably hasn't changed in 800 years!


----------



## kcl (Dec 19, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> May be standard in your country... ;-)
> 
> Yeah out of more than a thousand people sitting 8 papers, 67 was the top mark. While theoretically it is possible to get 100%, in reality it just isn't. Easier to consider it a 0-70 scale, I guess. Arts subjects are funny like that, but the Oxford marking system probably hasn't changed in 800 years!



Wow. I had literally no idea. In the US it's percentage based. 100-93 is A, 93-90 is A-, 83-87 is a B, etc.


----------



## pipkiksass (Dec 19, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Wow. I had literally no idea. In the US it's percentage based. 100-93 is A, 93-90 is A-, 83-87 is a B, etc.



So I'm guessing 67% wouldn't be a great result? 

I think the UK school system is similar, although it's well over a decade since I left school. Public exams are A*, A, B, C, D, E, U, where U is unclassified/fail I think. 

The system in Oxford is a bit... 'different': you fail finals if you turn up with socks that aren't black, and arts subjects are marked on an arbitrary 'percentage' scale that isn't really a percentage. But you get to sit exams in 'sub fusc' - a white-tie suit with tailcoat and mortarboard, if that's what floats your boat?!


----------



## RageCuber (Dec 24, 2013)

Main speedcube is a guhong... FML


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 24, 2013)

RageCuber said:


> Main speedcube is a guhong... FML



I'll take it if you don't want it.


----------



## TDM (Dec 26, 2013)

Doing square-1. I stop the timer at 1:59.99.
Then, a few seconds later, it jumps to 2:00.00.


----------



## rj (Dec 26, 2013)

TDM said:


> Doing square-1. I stop the timer at 1:59.99.
> Then, a few seconds later, it jumps to 2:00.00.


Sucks. Count the first one.


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 26, 2013)

TDM said:


> Doing square-1. I stop the timer at 1:59.99.
> Then, a few seconds later, it jumps to 2:00.00.



Prisma?


----------



## TDM (Dec 26, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> Prisma?


Yeah... it does that a lot, but it doesn't usually happen on really good solves. Like ones with 5 /s for cubeshape (which usually takes me over a minute), EO skip and CP skip with no parity.


----------



## mushroomhead88 (Feb 1, 2014)

Not what the non-cuber said but what he did…. I was solving while talking to my friend and out of the blue he knocks the cube out of my hand into the dirt and snow  now i have to clean it out.. ugh so frustrating


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 20, 2014)

Was warming up. Got a 12 and 11 in the first 5 solves. At least one would've been my first sub-10 in almost a year if I hadn't been turning at like a low 3 TPS. I'm normally at a 4.2ish TPS.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Feb 20, 2014)

Was easily under my PB 6x6 solve, was probably going to finish around 3:05. I dropped the cube since I was really excited, then 4 pieces popped out. I put them all back in and then proceeded to have a 5 second PLL because of a bunch of lockups. Ended up with 3:22, less than a second off my PB. FML


----------



## kcl (Feb 20, 2014)

Jaycee said:


> Was warming up. Got a 12 and 11 in the first 5 solves. At least one would've been my first sub-10 in almost a year if I hadn't been turning at like a low 3 TPS. I'm normally at a 4.2ish TPS.



I was just about to post this. FROZEN hands.. Got a 7.88 *facepalm*


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Feb 20, 2014)

This:




FML


----------



## kcl (Feb 21, 2014)

Yuxuibbs said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You'll get it eventually!


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Feb 21, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> You'll get it eventually!



Aosu should be here tomorrow (usps says today but it's probably not going to happen) so hopefully I can consistently sub 1 pretty soon


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 22, 2014)

Clipped my nails yesterday. Today my left index finger hurts only when cubing. I can't do a U' without having the sensation of a needle pricking right under where my nail begins. Darn.


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 22, 2014)

Jaycee said:


> Clipped my nails yesterday. Today my left index finger hurts only when cubing. I can't do a U' without having the sensation of a needle pricking right under where my nail begins. Darn.



I really hate that.


----------



## TDM (Feb 28, 2014)

Finally a LL skip. With a very easy cross.
7. 14.91+ B2 U' B2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 B' R L D2 R B' L' D' L' F' R'
I knew this would happen.


----------



## NamesYUNoLeft (Mar 2, 2014)

E-Perms exist. FML.


----------



## kcl (Mar 3, 2014)

NamesYUNoLeft said:


> E-Perms exist. FML.



At least they aren't hard to sub 1. The evil ones are F perms and N perms.


----------



## TDM (Mar 3, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> At least they aren't hard to sub 1


For you.


----------



## kcl (Mar 3, 2014)

Compared to other diag swaps it is lol


----------



## TDM (Mar 3, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Compared to other diag swaps it is lol


V PERMS ARE THE BEST PLL they're slow but I like my alg


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 4, 2014)

TDM said:


> V PERMS ARE THE BEST PLL they're slow but I like my alg



I quoted this and intended to change best to worst and say "fixed". Then I noticed. Clever, you.


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 11, 2014)

In study hall right now. Just did an average of 5 and got 13.87. Was already warmed up because I did some solve during lunch. First solve 11, last solve 10. SLOW TURNING BECAUSE STUDY HALL. Loud cube annoys people. Slow turning is tolerable. NFEIFHRSBKJDS<FUIEKJFBUEWIKJF If I had done those two solves at home one of them could have been PB >.< Possibly a new avg5 PB as well! >.<


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Mar 14, 2014)

Jaycee said:


> In study hall right now. Just did an average of 5 and got 13.87. Was already warmed up because I did some solve during lunch. First solve 11, last solve 10. SLOW TURNING BECAUSE STUDY HALL. Loud cube annoys people. Slow turning is tolerable. NFEIFHRSBKJDS<FUIEKJFBUEWIKJF If I had done those two solves at home one of them could have been PB >.< Possibly a new avg5 PB as well! >.<



The slow turning probably helped lookahead.  the solves might've been faster at home, but... not fully an fml.


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 28, 2014)

Sadness time!

I decided to spend several days to practice 2x2, and now I'm almost sub 5 with 2x2. However, I went from being 17 seconds on 3x3 to 18 seconds 
Guess I should have alternated days to practice, huh?


----------



## kcl (Mar 28, 2014)

Got a super easy Xcross, easy f2l, was on PLL at 4, but it had "parity". I did two adjacent cross edges wrong -_-


----------



## brian724080 (Mar 28, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Got a super easy Xcross, easy f2l, was on PLL at 4, but it had "parity". I did two adjacent cross edges wrong -_-



That always happen to me...especially when the lighting is bad.


----------



## TDM (Mar 28, 2014)

Warming up with cold hands, averaging 17s with one time sub-average after 16 solves... then LL skip.
17. 10.96 L B2 D2 L' U2 B2 D2 F2 L B L U2 R' D2 L' U F R
Can't reconstruct. Wasn't even in my top 5 times... it definitely should've been. F2L was very easy (did something like L R U2 L' R' somewhere), except last slot which was R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' or its mirror.


----------



## TDM (Mar 31, 2014)

48. 13.03+ R2 B2 U' F2 R2 B2 D L2 U L2 F R B2 L' D' B' L2 D2 B' L'
LL skip. Again. Third within something like a week now. I still can't get good times with them... my average has worsened due to lack of practise. This one was, unlike the others, not entirely unforced; VHLS was F' L' U' L F.
E: woops, first was 4 weeks ago. Still, 2 in 3 days, with only 'very good' times (they should be better for LL skips, especially as LL is the worst part of my solves). All three of them have been in this thread... they should be in the accomplishments thread.


----------



## Bh13 (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow that's a lot of LL skips. How much do you practice? Ie only had one LL skip, and I've been cubing for a little over a year now


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Apr 1, 2014)

What method are you using? I assumed ZZ or Roux from the signature, but Roux isn't a LBL and ZZ wouldn't need VHLS because EO is done. CFOP?


----------



## kcl (Apr 1, 2014)

http://youtu.be/FeGHiqhO2x8


----------



## TDM (Apr 1, 2014)

Bh13 said:


> Wow that's a lot of LL skips. How much do you practice? Ie only had one LL skip, and I've been cubing for a little over a year now


Maybe 30 solves a day, although until recently it's been more like 100+. I have too much work now. It's weird that I've had no luck when I was practising twice this much, and now I'm getting this many LL skips.


IRNjuggle28 said:


> What method are you using? I assumed ZZ or Roux from the signature, but Roux isn't a LBL and ZZ wouldn't need VHLS because EO is done. CFOP?


CFOP. I hate CFOP, which is why I have Roux/ZZ tutorials in my sig, but it's the only method I'm good at even after quite a bit of time (~1 month each) using Roux and ZZ only. I'm too inefficient with Roux; my movecount reaches 70 quite often; and I can't look ahead with ZZ.


----------



## 1LastSolve (Apr 4, 2014)

I was taking a dump, and dropped my cube in all the poop. I took it out, and got poop slathered all over my hands.
jkjkjkjkjk qq2late4aprilfools?

Friend learns 4LLL in one day. Races me. Beats me when I literally beat him by 5 Seconds three times in a row a day ago. FML.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 4, 2014)

1LastSolve said:


> I was taking a dump, and dropped my cube in all the poop. I took it out, and got poop slathered all over my hands.
> jkjkjkjkjk qq2late4aprilfools?
> 
> Friend learns 4LLL in one day. Races me. Beats me when I literally beat him by 5 Seconds three times in a row a day ago. FML.


At least you know someone that speedsolves, i only know 2 people that can solve, but it takes them about 3 minutes.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 4, 2014)

1LastSolve said:


> I was taking a dump, and dropped my cube in all the poop. I took it out, and got poop slathered all over my hands.
> jkjkjkjkjk qq2late4aprilfools?
> 
> _Friend learns 4LLL in one day. Races me. Beats me when I literally beat him by 5 Seconds three times in a row a day ago. FML._



You should be excited to have a friend who motivates you to get better. Don't take it as a negative. Use it as FUEL to improve!


----------



## Bh13 (Apr 5, 2014)

Had a really nice single that locked up on the second to last turn. time was 10.5. Missed getting my 10th sub ten because of a stupid lockup. FML


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 7, 2014)

7x7-2x2 realy: I finished 7x7 in record time. 6x6... I popped the internals.  I repaired it, skipped the rest since it was average time and got 15:02.xx. Ugh. That sucked.


----------



## RageCuber (Apr 7, 2014)

Waiting for cubes to come in the mail... AND THEY NEVER [email protected]#$^@# DO!!!


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 7, 2014)

RageCuber said:


> Waiting for cubes to come in the mail... AND THEY NEVER [email protected]#$^@# DO!!!



I have that same feeling.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 8, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> I have that same feeling.


I had to wait for 3 1/2 weeks one time for a cube that had 3-5 day shipping


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 8, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> I had to wait for 3 1/2 weeks one time for a cube that had 3-5 day shipping



This also reminds me that the Puzzle that i'm currently waiting on has a broken tracking number.


----------



## kcl (Apr 10, 2014)

8.36, (7.48), 8.27, (DNF), 15.29

on cam -_-


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 18, 2014)

Last Sunday i was putting my SS 5x5 back together, it was the second time i had done it, and about 20 minutes in, i was done with the third layer, then i said "Hey Dad, wanna come see what a 5x5 looks like on the inside?" then my Dad comes into my room, and says, "Wow that is pretty complex".

The next thing i know, he picks the cube up to get a closer look, and then before i can tell him to put it back down or it will fall apart, one piece falls. He says "Oops". I ask: "Can you please put it..." and then the entire cube falls apart. Cubing FML.


----------



## LucidCuber (May 8, 2014)

God dammit, just doing a 4x4x4 had a would be LL skip ruined with a double parity. I'm sure I'm not the only one who's had this happen.


----------



## kcl (May 8, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> God dammit, just doing a 4x4x4 had a would be LL skip ruined with a double parity. I'm sure I'm not the only one who's had this happen.



not a LL skip if you had parity..


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 8, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> not a LL skip if you had parity..


He said "would be LL skip"..


----------



## kcl (May 8, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> He said "would be LL skip"..



If there were no parity he would've solved the f2l differently and thus the LL would not be skipped..


----------



## LucidCuber (May 9, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> If there were no parity he would've solved the f2l differently and thus the LL would not be skipped..



the FML issue here is that a case where OLL and PLL were skipped was wasted on a solve that didn't even become PB on 4x4x4.


----------



## TDM (May 9, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> He said "would be LL skip"..


That would depend on the AUF done before the parity alg(s).

E: 35. 10.14 U L2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 U' B R2 F' L2 D B R' F2 D R

Did first few moves of OLL (sexy sledge), undid it to see if I could do OLLCP, saw I couldn't, and continued as normal, losing at least a second.

E2: 44. 12.86 B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 U L B' R' B2 R' F' R2 F2 U F2 R'
Splits were approximately 1.5/4.5/5/2. And the COLL was 2-gen U.

E3: 12.25, 12.86, 18.48, 12.33, 17.95
...

E4: 13.90 Ao39. 14.51 Ao50.


Spoiler



1. 12.60 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 U R2 D' B2 F2 U' F U' B' D2 F' R' L U R' L' U'
2. 13.91 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 D B2 U B' R' U R F' R' L' B F2 D2 U
3. 14.30 R2 U B2 D R2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 U' B' U2 R U' L' B' U' R2 F' L'
4. 14.42 B2 D L2 U' R2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R U' L2 D' L' F D2 B' F' U2
5. 14.63 D2 B2 F2 L2 D' F2 D2 U' B2 D' B2 L B2 D' R L' B L D2 F' D2
6. 13.75 L2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 D F2 U' R2 U2 F' R' B D2 R' D' F' U2 F L' D2
7. 13.54 L2 B2 D' B2 D' F2 D L2 B2 F2 L F R L B' F2 R B' U F2 U2
8. 14.13 R2 D' U' R2 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 L2 F' L U2 R F' U' F2 R F2
9. 14.45 D F2 D L2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 U' R' D' F' D2 L B' U2 F' L2 U
10. 13.34 L2 D2 B2 D F2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 U L F2 U' B U2 B' R2 U' F2 R' U2
11. 12.85 U R2 U B2 D B2 F2 U' B2 F2 L' D R U B' D U2 R B2 U2
12. 14.93 U2 B2 L2 D2 U B2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 R D' U F L D2 B' R2 D' L2 U'
13. 15.98 U' L2 U' L2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 D' R F' U' B2 R D2 B D2 B U
14. 14.74 B2 D B2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 U B2 F2 R D2 B L U' B2 F2 U' F2 R2
15. 12.69 B2 F2 R2 B2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F' U' F2 U' L U R2 D2 U' R'
16. 13.93 B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D R2 D' U' B2 D L D2 B L' F U F' R2 D' B2 U'
17. 13.68 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 U B' L' F2 D F' R2 U' B' R' L D2
18. 11.54 U' R2 B2 D F2 D L2 U L2 F2 D2 L R2 U' R D2 B' R D' L B'
19. 10.98 D2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 R' U R' F2 D' U2 B L2 B2 U'
20. 14.00 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D U2 B2 U R2 B R' D' B R L' D U2 L' D2
21. 16.17 D2 L2 U' F2 D L2 B2 R2 D B2 D F' R' L' U L' B D U' R' B' U'
22. 14.40 R2 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 D U2 B U' B' R2 L' F D' R2 D' U'
23. 13.76 U L2 B2 D' L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 F R2 D R' F D' B' F2 L2 F2
24. 17.68 D' U' L2 U B2 L2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' B' D L' B L2 F L2 U' R' D L2
25. 13.73 U R2 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 F' R' L D' B2 R B F2 R' U2 R
26. 13.56 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 U L2 D' R2 F2 L2 F R F R' U' L2 F' R' L'
27. 13.31 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 L2 D2 L2 F U' R2 L' B2 D B D2 F R
28. 12.04 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F' D2 U' B D2 B L' B' D B U2
29. 13.57 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 L' F' U2 R2 U' B2 D B U2 L2
30. 16.34 U L2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 U B2 D' U F L F D' F2 R' F U2 R'
31. 13.98 D2 R2 L2 D B2 R2 D' B2 D R2 L2 F' L2 F D U' R F U' R2
32. 10.99 B2 U2 F2 R2 L2 D B2 D' F2 R2 D' R' B' R' D U B R2 F' U R2 U'
33. 15.37 F2 R2 U' L2 U B2 R2 U F2 U' R2 F' D2 R D' B' D' U B' D2 B' L
34. 13.09 B2 D R2 F2 U L2 F2 D L2 B2 U2 F U B2 R' L2 U' F' R B L'
35. 15.24 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 D2 R2 U R U2 L F' D L' D2 F' L' B U
36. 11.10 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 D2 R D' U F U' R2 B' U' F' L
37. 14.92 B2 D R2 U' R2 U' R2 L2 U' B2 U R' B R' U' F2 L U L D' U'
38. 13.25 D' U' B2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 U' R2 L2 B D2 U' B' D2 R B' D' L2
39. 13.83 R2 L2 U2 F2 D' B2 D B2 F2 L2 D' F' L D' L' B' F' U' B2 D2 B2

40. 16.32 D F2 D B2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 L U' L B2 U B U B D
41. 18.72 F2 U' L2 U R2 L2 B2 U L2 D U' B D F2 D2 B' U2 F' R' F
42. 15.02 L2 D F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 B L B D2 B' R D' B' F2 D' U'
43. 15.23 F2 D F2 D F2 U R2 D2 U' R2 U' F R2 L' B' U' B2 F R L' B F2
44. 18.76 F2 L2 D B2 D2 L2 D' B2 R2 L2 U R U2 L' U F' R2 U' L F R2 U'
45. 14.73 L2 D U B2 R2 D F2 R2 L2 U' L2 B R U B' D' L U' F' L' F' U2
46. 14.84 B2 R2 U R2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 B R' B R' U2 L D' U2 B2 L U'
47. 20.05 U' L2 D2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 U F2 L' B2 L2 F' D R2 B R D2 L2 U'
48. 15.81 B2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 D L2 D L B2 F' R' B' U' R F2 D' L2 U'
49. 24.89 U2 R2 U' R2 L2 D L2 F2 U' L2 F' L D2 U2 L2 F R2 L' D R U2
50. 17.14 D' F2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 D' R2 D2 B2 R' L U' R2 B R2 L2 F' L2 U


----------



## Ronxu (May 17, 2014)

DNF(44) 48 52 52 58+2 official 4x4 avg. DNF was off by PLL parity.


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 19, 2014)

5.16 on one of the 3x3 scrambles from oxford, too bad I decided to not go


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 19, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> 5.16 on one of the 3x3 scrambles from oxford, too bad I decided to not go


Wait, so are you saying that there was a new WR, or that you got that unoficially on one of the scrambles?


----------



## kcl (May 19, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Wait, so are you saying that there was a new WR, or that you got that unoficially on one of the scrambles?



He tried the scrambles from oxford, but he couldn't go. He got 5.16 on one of them which would have been WR.


----------



## sk8erman41 (May 30, 2014)

Ok I'll admit it, I cube at work way more than I should. The other day I took home my 4x4 and 2x2 to do some maintenance and I brought them back with me today. I was planning on sneaking them in in my lunch pail and so I put them in and then got distracted with something else. When I came back in I picked up the lunch pail and didn't think anything of it because of the weight from the cubes. Walked out of the house and got all the way to work only to realize that I did not actually pack any lunch. Oh well, at least I got my cubes. But I am awful hungry FML


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 30, 2014)

sk8erman41 said:


> Ok I'll admit it, I cube at work way more than I should. The other day I took home my 4x4 and 2x2 to do some maintenance and I brought them back with me today. I was planning on sneaking them in in my lunch pail and so I put them in and then got distracted with something else. When I came back in I picked up the lunch pail and didn't think anything of it because of the weight from the cubes. Walked out of the house and got all the way to work only to realize that I did not actually pack any lunch. Oh well, at least I got my cubes. But I am awful hungry FML


Lol, that's actually really funny!


----------



## goodatthis (May 31, 2014)

Okay, so the other day, I was cubing on the bus and had some easy scrambles. One was a pretty easy XCross, got to OLL and realized timer stopped at like .5. Did another solve, really easy cross, same thing. Then a third time (with an admittedly standard scramble). I realized I had Drop to Stop on and the accelerometer was picking up the shakiness if the bus. 

I also get PLL skips whenever I'm not timing. 

Was doing OLL, and during the last turns, it looked like I had a PLL skip, so I stopped it. It was really a J perm. (Don't they kinda look like PLL skips from a few moves away?)

This one is less of FML and more of a why did I do that. I decided to put my aurora in the microwave (I really don't know why) back when I averaged 40-50 sec. I put it in for like 5 seconds, nothing happened. Another 3 sec. Nothing. Then 5. Then I heard a loud pop, and smoke started pouring out from the holes in the cube. Apparently the core screw got overheated and melted the plastic of the core, creating a mini plastic explosion. The cube and my kitchen stunk to high hell, and I literally sprayed the cube with shoe spray, and let some of the pieces sit in a vinegar soaked rag for probably about a week. It honestly was the worst smelling thing I've ever smelled. Ironically, it works perfectly and is still a great cube. (And the smell is gone)


----------



## JediJupiter (May 31, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Okay, so the other day, I was cubing on the bus and had some easy scrambles. One was a pretty easy XCross, got to OLL and realized timer stopped at like .5. Did another solve, really easy cross, same thing. Then a third time (with an admittedly standard scramble). I realized I had Drop to Stop on and the accelerometer was picking up the shakiness if the bus.
> 
> I also get PLL skips whenever I'm not timing.
> 
> ...


You. .. what? Microwave? Shoe polish? ...were you feeling okay?


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 1, 2014)

I really need to break this down because it sounds like the ramblings of someone having a stroke or something...



goodatthis said:


> This one is less of FML and more of a why did I do that. I decided to put my aurora in the microwave (I really don't know why) back when I averaged 40-50 sec.



40-50 seconds is the point where most Mr. Wizard experiments with a speedcube begin. Did you follow the steps of the scientific method?



goodatthis said:


> I put it in for like 5 seconds, nothing happened. Another 3 sec. Nothing. Then 5. Then I heard a loud pop, and smoke started pouring out from the holes in the cube.



You gotta keep going until you hear the satisfying "loud pop", am I right???



goodatthis said:


> Apparently the core screw got overheated and melted the plastic of the core, creating a mini plastic explosion. The cube and my kitchen stunk to high hell,



Apparently you've never put anything metal into a microwave before this experiment. 




goodatthis said:


> and I literally sprayed the cube with shoe spray,



Seems like a natural thing to do to a smoking cube. My parents always taught me, if you don't have a fire extinguisher handy, use the nearest aerosol spray available.



goodatthis said:


> and let some of the pieces sit in a vinegar soaked rag for probably about a week.



Another obvious follow up.



goodatthis said:


> It honestly was the worst smelling thing I've ever smelled. Ironically, it works perfectly and is still a great cube. (And the smell is gone)



I'm not exactly sure how intentionally subjecting your cube to the most bizarre and convoluted torture ever thought of, and the cube still functioning counts as "irony."


----------



## TDM (Jun 2, 2014)

74. 9.74 R2 B2 R2 L2 U L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 D' F L2 D' F2 R' L B2 D L' F

On PLL by 7, and it was a Jb perm.


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 3, 2014)

Getting a DNF because you assumed a J perm was a PLL skip


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 6, 2014)

Before this comp, my 4x4 comp PB single was 36, although I have many official 36s.

My last official 4x4 average was 36, DNF, 38, 55, 34 = 43.7x

The DNF would have been a 39 or 40, but was a huge explosion, which made me loose a small inner edge, and eventually the whole cube disappeared later on. I needed a low 38 average to podium.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 6, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> I really need to break this down because it sounds like the ramblings of someone having a stroke or something...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even they know it's a bad idea. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlD8UhT9xAM


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 8, 2014)

I was just doing F2L practice, and stopping the timer after F2L without LL. But on one of my fastest F2Ls in this session, it turned out to be a 6 move OLL to a J perm, and it would've been close to PB if I'd done the whole solve.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 10, 2014)

>My 7x7 PB is currently 4:05
> Gets to Edge parity at 3:40
> Ton of lock-ups
> Ends up 4:27


----------



## TDM (Jun 19, 2014)

220. 11.31 U B2 U B2 R2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 D B' U2 R2 B' F2 L' U2 R' D' U'
Sub-5 F2L... fail LL.



Spoiler



x2 // Inspection
F' U' R' F // Cross (4/4)
U' y R U R' // F2L-1 (4/8)
u' U y' R U' R' D // idk (6/14)
U R U R' U' y L U L' // F2L-3 (8/22)
U' L' U L U' L' U' L // F2L-4 (8/30)
F R U R' U' F' / U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // 2lOLL (6+10=16/46)
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL (15/51)



Seriously... why...

83. 15.69 L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 D2 U' R2 B2 R U B' R2 L' F D2 R B2 L2
84. 12.84 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 U B2 F2 D' F U' B R2 L' B U R U R
85. 10.72 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 U F2 R2 U' F2 R2 B' U B' F U' R L' B2
86. 11.42 L2 U' F2 L2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 R' B' L2 F2 U R B' U2 B F R2
87. 11.81 D' F2 R2 L2 D2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 F' U B' L' B2 R B U' F' R' U'
88. 16.99 L2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 D' B2 D2 F2 U2 L' F' U2 L2 F D2 F2 R2 B2 R' U'

Could've been PB Ao5, and of course I failed rolling out the worse time and got one that was even worse.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 22, 2014)

Dat consistency.



Spoiler



Srsly WTF!

solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 19.543
worst: 37.158

mean of 3
current: 27.497 *(σ = 8.93)*
best: 21.185 (σ = 1.81)

avg of 5
current: 24.991 *(σ = 3.47)*
best: 21.501 (σ = 1.54)

avg of 12
current: 24.463 *(σ = 4.92)*
best: 24.463 *(σ = 4.92)*

Average: 24.463 *(σ = 4.92)*
Mean: 25.111

Time List:
1. 36.247 D L2 B L' F D' R2 B' R' U' F2 L U2 R2 L B2 U2 R U2 F2 
2. 23.561 F' U2 F U2 F U2 B2 R2 U2 B' L2 U' R' U' B' L' F2 R B' L F' 
3. 20.403 F' R L F' U' D2 R2 D' F B2 R2 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 B2 U2 B2 U 
4. 23.259 F D2 F R2 B' U2 R2 F2 L2 B' R B' U2 L' U R' F' L D' R2 B 
5. 19.894 L2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 U2 R2 D' L2 U' L' D2 F L' R2 B D R B U2 
6. 25.457 F2 L' B2 D2 L D' B' L F L' B2 U2 L2 U2 R' F2 R' U2 L' B2 
7. 20.840 D F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U L2 U L2 U2 L' U' R D2 B' U' L U2 L2 D' 
8. 27.993 R' U2 L' R2 F2 L F2 D2 F2 R2 B R2 D B2 R2 F2 L' F' D' F2 
9. 21.189 U2 F' R2 D2 B' D2 U2 L2 U2 B2 R D L U F' R2 U L' R' 
10. 25.791 U2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 U2 F U R' B R' D L' D2 B R2 
11. 19.543 D2 B' D2 F R2 F D2 R2 U2 B' D' F' D F' L' B' D2 L2 F' L 
12. 37.158 F2 U' F2 D B2 U R2 D' B2 F2 D2 R U2 B' L' F D U2 R' F' L'


----------



## cuber8208 (Jun 27, 2014)

*The "Destined to never..." thread*

In this thread: post what things you think you'll get super close to but never make (also post amusing pictures of close to subX solves and averages  )



I am destined to never sub1 4x4 Ao12


----------



## CHJ (Jun 27, 2014)

Destined to never be top 3 for 4-5BLD


----------



## TDM (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm destined to never be consistent. I have somehow managed to get a 13.70 Ao100 despite averaging more than a second slower than that on most days, and over one and a half seconds slower on others... but being sub-14 sometimes too.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 27, 2014)

I am destined to never get an LL skip.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 27, 2014)

TDM said:


> I'm destined to never be consistent. I have somehow managed to get a 13.70 Ao100 despite averaging more than a second slower than that on most days, and over one and a half seconds slower on others... but being sub-14 sometimes too.



That's me for OH... 

I've gotten 21.xx a05s as well as 30.xx a05s in a single ao50.





Rocky0701 said:


> I am destined to never get an LL skip.




Haha, my second LL skip ever (I've been cubing for 3.5 years) was on a 6x6. Both of these LL skips happened on the same week 3 years ago and I haven't gotten one since.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm destined to never get a crazy 3x3 single (My PB is 5.8x and I'm nearly sub 9, and have been for a fairly long time).


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 27, 2014)

destined to never go very long without an infraction


----------



## TDM (Jun 27, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Haha, my second LL skip ever (I've been cubing for 3.5 years) was on a 6x6. Both of these LL skips happened on the same week 3 years ago and I haven't gotten one since.


I had none for well over a year, then three within a month, and none since then. None were very good times though...


----------



## Nilsibert (Jun 27, 2014)

Keeping my lookahead skill. My pb ao100 is insane for me. That day, it just worked. Now I'm back to 16-17 averages again. It's quite depressing..


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 27, 2014)

..never be able to keep a good grip on my cube. So many good solves turn bad because I lock up from awkward fingers and bad gripping. Feels like it isn't getting any better no matter how much I solve.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 27, 2014)

Destined to never get feet WR


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 27, 2014)

Destined to never get sub 4 on 2x2 because I lockup too much. (If the solve has a T perm, automatic sup 4 due to lockups)
Destined to never get sub 15 on 3x3 consistently because I lockup too much.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 27, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Destined to never get sub 4 on 2x2 because I lockup too much. (If the solve has a T perm, automatic sup 4 due to lockups)


I do jperm and its pretty fast.
R' F R F' R U2' R' U R U2' R'

I do double flicks with my left hand.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jun 27, 2014)

Destined to never get a WR or NAR!
Failure as a cuber!


----------



## TDM (Jun 27, 2014)

filipemtx said:


> R' F R F' R U2' R' U R U2' R'


I use this and L F' R U2' R' U R U2' R2' (or R' L' at the end if you need to AUF at the end) depending on the AUF I get the case; both are great algs. Mine is shorter, but needs a regrip at the start; you won't usually have your left thumb on U and your right thumb on D


----------



## Dane man (Jun 27, 2014)

Destined to never get an F2L skip.


----------



## rj (Jun 27, 2014)

Sub-14.
Sub-30 on 4x4
Sub-10 on 7x7


----------



## rj (Jun 27, 2014)

I took a break from cubing. I'm back at 18 seconds, but I *ALWAYS* mess up every ao5 with one 30+.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 28, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> destined to never go very long without an infraction



Lol you never spoke a truer word



Rocky0701 said:


> I am destined to never get an LL skip.



They're not that awesome. Seriously. You'll eventually get one and realize that it's not even that fun.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 28, 2014)

I did 4BLD today. I took off the blindfold. I see the orange side solved. I was happy. Then I turned the cube. The rest of it was messed up.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 28, 2014)

cuber8208 said:


> In this thread: post what things you think you'll get super close to but never make (also post amusing pictures of close to subX solves and averages  )
> 
> View attachment 4221
> 
> I am destined to never sub1 4x4 Ao12



Destined to never start a thread without it getting merged?


----------



## TDM (Jun 28, 2014)

3. 3:00.16 Dw2 Rw B' Rw2 Uw D' Lw Dw Bw L2 Dw2 B' Uw F2 Fw' Bw2 Rw D2 R U Dw2 R2 Uw2 Bw U2 D2 Fw U Uw Fw' U' Lw' R' Fw2 L2 D Fw' L' D2 L R Bw' U' Dw' D L2 Uw' Bw R2 Uw D' L Lw Dw Fw2 B' L Rw' Uw2 R

12 second Z perm. I can only do the RU one OH.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 3, 2014)

Sick of looking up PLL and finding info about the show "Pretty Little Liars"...


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 7, 2014)

TDM said:


> 3. 3:00.16 Dw2 Rw B' Rw2 Uw D' Lw Dw Bw L2 Dw2 B' Uw F2 Fw' Bw2 Rw D2 R U Dw2 R2 Uw2 Bw U2 D2 Fw U Uw Fw' U' Lw' R' Fw2 L2 D Fw' L' D2 L R Bw' U' Dw' D L2 Uw' Bw R2 Uw D' L Lw Dw Fw2 B' L Rw' Uw2 R
> 
> 12 second Z perm. I can only do the RU one OH.



Bro. Just do two of the RU U perms if that happens.  MU Z perm on 5x5. LOL.


----------



## TDM (Jul 7, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Bro. Just do two of the RU U perms if that happens.  MU Z perm on 5x5. LOL.


Yeah, I don't think of things like that  I just went for the 1-look alg thinking it'd be faster. Don't think I could have been more wrong...
I now do doublesune U2 doubleantisune though; I don't like RU U perms.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 9, 2014)

Doing a good 2x2 solve and the red/white/blue corner cap fell off of m Fangshi 55mm 2x2 and ruined the solve.


----------



## 1LastSolve (Jul 10, 2014)

About to get first Sub-35 AO5. I go for the fifth solve. On the last layer at 20 Seconds. About to break PB. Last algorithm. Last turn. /EXPLODE


----------



## NoobCubeTube (Jul 11, 2014)

*Okay, so this happened. [LL Skip]*

I am a beginner cuber. My PB is 40 seconds. Last night, I was timing some solves. I was doing a very good job, but I decided to do some intuitive, slow solves. Okay, so the first slow solve I had was generally annoying at first. I use Keyhole F2L. Once I was done with F2L...the cube was solved? I GOT A LAST LAYER SKIP!...But I wasn't timing myself...qq

Has this ever happened to any of you? Please don't tell me I'm alone.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 11, 2014)

Just about everyone has had a Last Layer skip at least once.


----------



## NoobCubeTube (Jul 11, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Just about everyone has had a Last Layer skip at least once.



What I am asking is if anyone else got the last layer skip when they weren't timing or doing a slow solve, etc.


----------



## kcl (Jul 11, 2014)

NoobCubeTube said:


> What I am asking is if anyone else got the last layer skip when they weren't timing or doing a slow solve, etc.



They're know to happen at the worst possible moment.


----------



## NoobCubeTube (Jul 11, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> They're know to happen at the worst possible moment.



I only wish it didn't happen during my beginner stage of cubing, considering my spirits are now crushed.


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jul 11, 2014)

y would a LL skip crush ur spirits?


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 11, 2014)

I've only ever got one LL skip and it was untimed.


----------



## NoobCubeTube (Jul 11, 2014)

pewpewrawr said:


> y would a LL skip crush ur spirits?



The fact that it was untimed. I could have gotten a great new PB. And now that chance is gone.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jul 11, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Just about everyone has had a Last Layer skip at least once.


Not me 



kclejeune said:


> They're know to happen at the worst possible moment.


That's why I time 95% of the time, because I really don't want to have one when I'm not timing. It's kind've like when people wear their seatbelt almost all the time, but they wreck without one.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 11, 2014)

NoobCubeTube said:


> The fact that it was untimed. I could have gotten a great new PB. And now that chance is gone.



You would have gotten a new PB that would have been maybe around high 20's low 30s at best. Then, if you kept practicing, you would crush that PB within a month or two... I got a very lucky 17 second PB when I was averaging about 30 seconds. It took a while to break, but eventually I did, and that lucky solve is now pretty meaningless.


----------



## NoobCubeTube (Jul 11, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> You would have gotten a new PB that would have been maybe around high 20's low 30s at best. Then, if you kept practicing, you would crush that PB within a month or two... I got a very lucky 17 second PB when I was averaging about 30 seconds. It took a while to break, but eventually I did, and that lucky solve is now pretty meaningless.



True. Thank you for lifting my spirits back up again.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jul 11, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> You would have gotten a new PB that would have been maybe around high 20's low 30s at best. Then, if you kept practicing, you would crush that PB within a month or two... I got a very lucky 17 second PB when I was averaging about 30 seconds. It took a while to break, but eventually I did, and that lucky solve is now pretty meaningless.


Yeah. Back when I was averaging like 35 seconds, I didn't really care about my PBs because I'd just break them again the next day.


----------



## maps600 (Jul 11, 2014)

I was about to get my first sub 2 on Megaminx but I did the J perm instead of the other 3 cycle. I didn't notice, so when I went to permute the rest of the corners I ended up messing up the cube. The time was a 2:15 after I fixed the cube by reversing what I had done


----------



## TDM (Jul 11, 2014)

NoobCubeTube said:


> What I am asking is if anyone else got the last layer skip when they weren't timing or doing a slow solve, etc.


I got a few when I was timing myself, but they were all terrible times considering I'd skipped a third of the solve. Two were +2s, and the other was done with almost no warm up. They've all been in this thread, not the accomplishments thread.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 12, 2014)

Sub-20 is harrrrrrrrddddddddd. 8 months of cubing and I am not even close to global sub 20 average. I should probably focus on one puzzle until I get good before practicing all the others.


----------



## TDM (Jul 13, 2014)

27. 12.99 B2 R2 U' R2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U B U' L F' D2 R2 D U L' U'

x2 y'
L' F' U' R' B2
L' U L
U2 y R U R'
U y R U2 R' U' R U R' // F2L (20/20)
l U2 L' U' L U' l'
R2 F' R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F2 R2 // LL (22/42)

3.23 TPS, about 2 lower than normal. :fp


----------



## TDM (Jul 15, 2014)

... should've been sub-7.

173. 10.05+ D F2 U' R2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 D R2 B' L B D L2 F2 D' F' U2

z2 // Inspection
D L2 D R D // Cross (5/5)
y L' U L // F2L-1 (3/8)
U' L U' L' // F2L-2 (4/12)
U2 R' U R2 U R' // F2L-3+4 (6/18)
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLLCP (9/27)
U M2 U M' U2 M U M2 // EPLL with ~3 lockups (8/35)
U' // **** (1/36)


----------



## TDM (Jul 24, 2014)

66. 10.69 L2 D' F2 D B2 D' R2 U F2 D L2 F R D' U' B' L U' R' U2 R

4 second Z perm...


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 25, 2014)

TDM said:


> 66. 10.69 L2 D' F2 D B2 D' R2 U F2 D L2 F R D' U' B' L U' R' U2 R
> 
> 4 second Z perm...



Whoa. I got the same solution. Or at least a z-perm also. Did you have a dot-OLL?


----------



## TDM (Jul 25, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Whoa. I got the same solution. Or at least a z-perm also. Did you have a dot-OLL?


I don't think so, and I also remember having no AUF before and U2 after, so I think this must have been what I did:

x2
R D R' D2 R U2 R
y' L' U L
R U' R' U' y R' U R
d R' U2 R U R' U' R
U F' U' F U' R U R'
U2 F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F
M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2

E: 23. 13.68 L2 U B2 U2 R2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 L F D L U2 B2 L2 D2 B R' U'

I spent about 2 seconds after cross looking for a pair and not finding one, then another noticing I'd accidentally done an X-cross, then another two seconds looking for a pair again. I literally did nothing for at least five seconds.


----------



## ZamHalen (Jul 29, 2014)

Today, I was on fire, faster than I've ever been on 3x3 and was well on my way to my first sub 14 average of 12 ever. I was on my 8th solve, thinking to myself that I wouldn't need to replace my broken aurora and that this old ZhanChi might be perfect, with oll done at 9 seconds I start executing an r-perm, one of my fastest plls, when all of the sudden the cube just explodes in my hands. Needless to say my sub 14 attempt was still in full swing but then every little problem that could happen with a cube happened. Over shooting, lock ups, near popping through each of the last 4 solves. Simply put I can't haz sub 14 FMCL

In unrelated news burning plastic smells funny.


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't know if this is a cubing FML or not, but I got at least 7-8 PLL skips casually solving at Nats. One was during 5x5, when I was competing, another was during teamBLD, and then a bunch more just messing around untimed. And I barely did any solves that day either! (I will admit that 2 were EPLL skips, but still)

Oh, also, yesterday, I was doing F2L-only solves, and for some reason went ahead and did OLL on a particular solve (Fururf) for some reason, then stopped the timer. Realized it was a PLL skip, with AUF. The time? 10.6x. Crap. I think it's still my PB though, even with the plus two. I'm not going to count it because I wasn't expecting the skip and I basically stopped the timer immediately.


----------



## TDM (Aug 9, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/8cf3cnR.png

8 places off making the second round.... and I should've sub-2ed the first scramble; sub-2.5 at the very least. I tried to do this, locked up, did a wrong turn (and probably a rotation by accident too) and ended up with no two adjacent colours on the entire cube.

E: seriously why am I so bad in comp

rotationless F2L, WV from the front, should've been sub-10.
failed Ga perm (my least favourite PLL; I got three in the average) and got 11.36.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Aug 26, 2014)

Great ...
There is an upcomming competetion 
but i have examination going on


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Please Dont Ask said:


> Great ...
> There is an upcomming competetion
> but i have examination going on



If you manage your time well, you could still go. (whether or not your parents allow it is another story)


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Aug 26, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> If you manage your time well, you could still go. (whether or not your parents allow it is another story)



The thing is that i have to write 3 exams on that day 
2 olympiads and 1 school exam


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 26, 2014)

I wanted to go to MIT FMC this past May, but a I had the SATs the same day. Yeah, I chose the SATs, since I'm not driving 2 hours to Cambridge to spend another couple hours writing stuff. Plus I felt like I was going to pass out on the car ride home, SATs are really tiring man.

Besides, your exams are more important and you'll likely be a little nervous from both the upcoming comp and the exam, so I would just recommend just focusing on the exam.


----------



## TDM (Aug 30, 2014)

13.36 Ao100.


----------



## kcl (Aug 30, 2014)

TDM said:


> 13.36 Ao100.



Go get a 17, it might boost it enough.


----------



## TDM (Aug 30, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Go get a 17, it might boost it enough.


I've reset the session, so I can't now


----------



## Smiles (Sep 10, 2014)

Today, I was bored and decided to go on qqtimer to do some solves. The first move of the scramble was B2. I did B2 and an edge popped. FML


----------



## IQubic (Sep 10, 2014)

I set my cube down for a few minutes. I turn to get it, and it's gone. Someone took my cube.


----------



## VeryKewlName (Sep 11, 2014)

Got a really easy scramble an I was not warmed up so I was turning slowly and ended with 10.92. Could have been sub 10 NL. FML.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Session average: 23.51
1. 22.43 R2 B2 U2 F2 R' B2 L B2 D2 F2 D' F' U R2 B R D2 U L' D 
2. 24.81 U2 F2 L' F2 R D2 B2 D2 B2 L' R' F R' U B F' L F2 D' L2 
3. 19.74 F L2 F L2 R2 D2 B D2 F2 L2 U2 L' U2 F' L2 R2 U2 F' D' L 
4. 22.03 F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F' R2 B' U F D R' U2 B' U2 B' F' L 
5. 23.64 U2 B' F' D2 U2 L2 F' R2 U2 R2 F' L B U2 L2 F' D' R' U B' F' 
6. 19.08 B' D2 B F2 U2 L2 B' R2 F2 L2 U2 R' B' R2 F' U2 F2 R2 D' R' F' 
7. 25.31 L' U' D L2 F' U R' L2 F D' F2 U2 D2 R2 D2 B2 R F2 B2 R L' 
8. (18.31) F L F' L' F L B' L2 U F2 D2 L F2 R' D2 R' U2 L' U2 F2 
9. 24.67 F2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 D B2 D2 R2 D' R' B' D2 L' U2 F L2 R' U' L' 
10. 25.89 D L2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 L' D2 F' D' U2 R' F' U F' R2 F 
11. 27.45 F L' B U' R' D' L F R U2 D2 R2 L2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 
12. (35.28) L2 U2 R' F2 R F2 L B2 U2 R2 D2 U L' F2 R' D F U2 L' D2

Wanted to do a 6x6 ao12, but I popped 5 times in a row so I gave up. Then I tried 5x5, and still, pops and pops. So I tried OH, and it seems like all my cubes hate me.


----------



## ClovisKoo (Sep 18, 2014)

I did an ao100 just now and got 20.70. My PB is 20.69.


----------



## PJKCuber (Sep 18, 2014)

I hate plateaus and the sub 20 barrier.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 18, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> I hate plateaus and the sub 20 barrier.



You'll hate the sub-15 barrier more.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Sep 18, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> You'll hate the sub-15 barrier more.


Same here


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 18, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Same here



Try this when you have a long holiday period:
Do an ao50 every day. The times should go down quite consistently (albeit slowly). That's what got me to sub-15. Sub 14 on the other hand...


----------



## ClovisKoo (Sep 19, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Try this when you have a long holiday period:
> Do an ao50 every day. The times should go down quite consistently (albeit slowly). That's what got me to sub-15. Sub 14 on the other hand...



^ Works like a charm. Got a sub-20 ao50 and decided to do 50 more solves.
then i accidentally selected clock and my times were gone...


----------



## TDM (Sep 19, 2014)

53. 47.18 U' F' Fw' U2 Rw2 D' L Fw L2 D R' Uw L' Uw L2 R' Fw2 L' R B' U F2 Uw' L2 U' D' Rw B2 Uw' Rw Fw2 R' B R U' R2 B D2 Fw2 R'


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 19, 2014)

WTF I just did a solve on my new Moyu Skewb and I got a Cornert wist. Why?!?! I've never had a corner twist on my other 2 skewbs.


----------



## Cale S (Sep 19, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> WTF I just did a solve on my new Moyu Skewb and I got a Cornert wist. Why?!?! I've never had a corner twist on my other 2 skewbs.


One time I had a pop on normal (maybe slightly tighter than normal) tensions. I don't even know what happened, I just had a really rough turn and 3 pieces popped. I was really surprised because it takes a lot of effort for me to pop it by force. I've never had a corner twist, but other people have had them as well.

inb4 Moyu finds out and makes a v2


----------



## sk8erman41 (Sep 26, 2014)

PB 4x4 solve 1:11 (PLL Skip), stops timer, super stoked!, DNF parity hidden in the back


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 27, 2014)

sk8erman41 said:


> PB 4x4 solve 1:11 (PLL Skip), stops timer, super stoked!, DNF parity hidden in the back


I've done that. :/ sucks.

My FML is all my attempts at sub 10 singles. I have at least 6 sub 10.5s but no sub 10, and some of them were fails.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 27, 2014)

I had a really good solve on my AoLong V2 that became a DNF solve cause of a corner twist. FML


----------



## Randomno (Sep 27, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> I had a really good solve on my AoLong V2 that became a DNF solve cause of a corner twist. FML



The problem is spreading to the V2 now?

Edit:
Agh! I had my Gans III felling just right, then someone dropped it at school. Now it has a sort of sandy noise when I turn some faces.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 27, 2014)

Randomno said:


> The problem is spreading to the V2 now?



Ya I've had 4 corner twists so far. 2 during solves and 2 during some random algs.


----------



## TDM (Oct 1, 2014)

21. 10.39 D B2 U B2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 D U' B R2 D' U R B2 D B' U2 L' F
22. 11.31 F2 U' F2 L2 U B2 F2 D B2 U' F' R' U F2 D2 F2 L' B' D2 F'
23. 10.16 U2 F2 U F2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D F' D2 B2 L' D L2 F R2 B L U'
24. 10.45 F2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 D2 F2 D' U2 B' R' D' U L' U' R' F' R2 D'
25. 13.60 F2 D R2 D R2 D B2 U' R2 B2 U' F D2 L F' R2 U F R D U

Really annoyed by this. Four consecutive solves that all should have been sub-10 without locks up on PLL, then one that should've been low 10 but had a corner twist.

E: should've had a sub-8 ZZ single.
4. 10.93+ U' L2 U R2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 U2 B2 L U' L B' R2 D' U2 B2 U2 F2
PLLs shouldn't be allowed to exist, they just cause lockups


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 2, 2014)

*Tightens tensions on weilong*

*weilong corner twists even more*

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Randomno (Oct 2, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> *Tightens tensions on weilong*
> 
> *weilong corner twists even more*
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU



Get an AoLong V1.


----------



## TDM (Oct 2, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Get an AoLong V1.


I used to use an AoLong v1, but I just picked up my ShuangRen a few hours ago and I love it. I think it's better than my AoLong v1. Maybe a ShuangRen would be a better choice for him?


----------



## Randomno (Oct 2, 2014)

TDM said:


> I used to use an AoLong v1, but I just picked up my ShuangRen a few hours ago and I love it. I think it's better than my AoLong v1. Maybe a ShuangRen would be a better choice for him?



I was joking because AoLong V1 is known corner twisting too easily.


----------



## TDM (Oct 2, 2014)

Randomno said:


> I was joking because AoLong V1 is known corner twisting too easily.


I know; it's the same with the ShuangRen


----------



## Randomno (Oct 2, 2014)

TDM said:


> I know; it's the same with the ShuangRen



Oh right... Well then, I suggest this.


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 4, 2014)

The other day, I was doing 3x3 because I was at a competition and 3x3 was the next day. I was doing a really nice solve, I had F2L done at 5, had in of the few OLL ps that I don't know, and had an E-perm for PLL. I do the really bad E-perm (R' F' L' F R F' L F R' F' L F R F' L' F) and I somehow managed to lock up really badly on the last 3 turns and ended up not doing them. DNF. Would have been PB by 0.41. (The time was 9.50) FMCL


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 15, 2014)

Go onto Twist the web and...
View attachment 4694

:c


----------



## Randomno (Dec 5, 2014)

Got a corner twist on last move, I'm calling this Feliks Syndrome.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 6, 2015)

So thc2015 has been announced: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=ThailandChampionship2015
but i've got a friggin football tournament on the first day. What should i do?


----------



## Berd (Apr 6, 2015)

SolveThatCube said:


> So thc2015 has been announced: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=ThailandChampionship2015
> but i've got a friggin football tournament on the first day. What should i do?


Choose the Hobby you prefer.


----------



## Suzuha (Apr 8, 2015)

I was sub 30 at the time when this happened. I was at PLL at 16 seconds and it was a U perm. Then someone just walked up to me and stopped the timer.


----------



## Randomno (Apr 8, 2015)

GoldenOak said:


> I was sub 30 at the time when this happened. I was at PLL at 16 seconds and it was a U perm. Then someone just walked up to me and stopped the timer.



Where was this? At school or something?


----------



## TDM (Apr 8, 2015)

GoldenOak said:


> I was sub 30 at the time when this happened. I was at PLL at 16 seconds and it was a U perm. Then someone just walked up to me and stopped the timer.


It sucks when that happens. I did BLD at school a couple of times. People did that to me quite a lot...


----------



## Berd (Apr 8, 2015)

TDM said:


> It sucks when that happens. I did BLD at school a couple of times. People did that to me quite a lot...


We did that to CHJ at a London cube meet haha.


----------



## TDM (Apr 23, 2015)

Almost a second sub-7.

29. 8.00 F2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 D R2 D B U' F2 U2 L F L D U R' D
y' x'
U R U2 R' U2 D2 x'
U2 R' U R
U' r' F r2 B U' r' F
r U R' U' L' U [l y] L'
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2
missed space twice trying to stop the timer.


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 13, 2015)

I don't have an 8x8. :/
Also, I'm ridiculously bad at 4x4+. And Clock/Square-1/Skewb.


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 14, 2015)

Double post, sorry 
But this one really deserves it.
My magic strings are tangled, but still half in. FML


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 14, 2015)

I know this is a triple post, but nobody posts here very often, and another derp happened to me. I was 6 seconds off from a 6x6 PB, but I made the last alg a lot longer than it needed to be, and there was a parity. Seriously, what is with me and cubing today?


----------



## jonlin (Jun 21, 2015)

Got DNF'ed for a Clock solve today that was under cutoff but I was listening to music why D:


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 21, 2015)

Every single time on even cubes when I give myself a F perm when it could have been a T perm.


----------



## OkinawaSolver (Jun 21, 2015)

30 second 3x3 average after 4 years. FML


----------



## TDM (Jun 21, 2015)

TDM said:


> Almost a second sub-7.
> 
> 29. 8.00 F2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 D R2 D B U' F2 U2 L F L D U R' D
> y' x'
> ...


Second attempt was 6.73


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 22, 2015)

OkinawaSolver said:


> 30 second 3x3 average after 4 years. FML



Thanks for making me feel better about myself. (I have a barely sub-40 3x3 average after 4 months.


----------



## OkinawaSolver (Jul 9, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Thanks for making me feel better about myself. (I have a barely sub-40 3x3 average after 4 months.



Lol no problem if I have to suffer I hope it can make people feel better about themselves 

P.s. Finally! I got sub 30 consistent averages


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 13, 2015)

My only Skewb is Lanlan, my only 5x5 is Rubik's, my best Square-1 has a cap missing, one of my old main's corner pieces is broken, and I can't even do 2BLD ;-;


----------



## Berd (Jul 14, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> My only Skewb is Lanlan, my only 5x5 is Rubik's, my best Square-1 has a cap missing, one of my old main's corner pieces is broken, and I can't even do 2BLD ;-;



I can give you help with 2BLD if you want, DM me!


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 14, 2015)

Berd said:


> I can give you help with 2BLD if you want, DM me!



What does DM stand for? It probably is something Message. I can already do 1x2x3 BLD, but I just memorize the moves I'll do and I do them


----------



## Berd (Jul 14, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> What does DM stand for? It probably is something Message. I can already do 1x2x3 BLD, but I just memorize the moves I'll do and I do them [emoji14]


Direct message. I'll send you in the right direction. [emoji14]


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 3, 2015)

i cri evri tiem


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 23, 2015)

When you get a DP LL skip on 4x4


----------



## DGCubes (Sep 2, 2015)

So... first post on this thread for me. I was sitting outside on my porch waiting eagerly for my QiYi Pyraminx to arrive, which would make me one of the first people to have it and put it on YouTube. The mail truck was on the other side of the street, and I was super excited because that means it's gonna be at my house soon! And yes, I had checked the tracking online already, and yes, it was out for delivery today. The mail truck came to my side of the street. Now was the time for me to retrieve the precious puzzle. I walked cautiously to the mailbox so I looked relatively normal to anyone watching me. I then opened the sacred box and found nothing but 3 letters addressed to my parents. Thanks a lot, mail. But THEN I found a solution! I should chase down the mailman just like an angry dog! So that is actually what I did. I went all around the neighborhood, but was not able to find the elusive white truck. After that nice afternoon run, I called the local post office, gave them my tracking number and waited on hold for five minutes. Apparently, the mailman forgot my package and it'll come tomorrow. I am very impatient, so this is not good at all.


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 2, 2015)

Jb-Perm on Feet.


----------



## Cale S (Sep 2, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Jb-Perm on Feet.



I use antisune cancelled into Niklas, executing <R,U,L> as <F,R,B>


----------



## TDM (Sep 2, 2015)

Cale S said:


> I use antisune cancelled into Niklas, executing <R,U,L> as <F,R,B>


I mirror the normal L per alg. Also <R, U, L>, and a move shorter... but not as much of it is 2-gen, so I might switch to that alg.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 4, 2015)

8.01 ao 12 on cam :'(
counting 10 because I got a pop on the last solve...wouldve been sub 8....tried to roll but first solve was a 6...


----------



## Winter Cuber (Sep 28, 2015)

Yesterday, I was cubing in the car on the way to hockey practice, got a 3 move cross, 2 pre-made F2L pairs, OLL skip, H-Perm. Have no clue what the scramble was and what my time was. FMCL


----------



## TDM (Dec 2, 2015)

16. 9.25 L2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 U2 R F' U' B' R B2 L2 U R B2 U2

Didn't even try turning quickly or looking ahead. Was just doing casual solves, not expecting anything exciting, and... unforced LL skip. I can't reconstruct (again).

E: 11. 14.41 F2 L2 F2 D F2 D' F2 R2 D2 U' B' R' D' F' R F2 U2 L2 B2 L2
OH. 8 second F2L, then 6 seconds to do a 7 move LL.

Edit (22/12):
67. 11.92 D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 D F2 R2 B L F R B D2 B R' B' U

Inserted a pair wrong, and then... LL skip. Didn't think it was worth yet another post here, but: that's 10.


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 2, 2015)

TDM said:


> 16. 9.25 L2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 U2 R F' U' B' R B2 L2 U R B2 U2
> 
> Didn't even try turning quickly or looking ahead. Was just doing casual solves, not expecting anything exciting, and... unforced LL skip. I can't reconstruct (again).
> 
> ...



How do you have 9 LL skips?? I'm only a couple seconds slower then you and I have never gotten one.. I even know a bunch of EO stuff and some WV..


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 2, 2015)

My Pyra broke.
nuff said.


----------



## TDM (Dec 3, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> How do you have 9 LL skips?? I'm only a couple seconds slower then you and I have never gotten one.. I even know a bunch of EO stuff and some WV..



Don't know... About half of them have been VHLS though, so I wasn't sure if they just counted as ZBLL skips or not.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 3, 2015)

TDM said:


> Don't know... About half of them have been VHLS though, so I wasn't sure if they just counted as ZBLL skips or not.



I know about the same number of LS things as you, but I've only ever gotten 2 :/


----------



## Isaac Lai (Dec 3, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> I know about the same number of LS things as you, but I've only ever gotten 2 :/



Lolwat I have 5 LL skips (4 timed and 1 untimed) and I know fewer LS things than either of you.


----------



## K3lpBoy (Dec 3, 2015)

Shengshou 5x5 popped/exploded in homeroom right before the bell rang. Luckily my teacher had a plastic bag I could put the pieces in, but I think I lost some. Still sitting in that bag in my room because I'm too lazy to try and reassemble it.


----------



## TheGamingCuber5 (Dec 5, 2015)

Today at the competition in Edmonton. (jk it was in August) my 5x5 popped and the time was 4:00.XX. It was a pb but would have been sub 4. FML


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 6, 2015)

TheGamingCuber5 said:


> Today at the competition in Edmonton. (jk it was in August) my 5x5 popped and the time was 4:00.XX. It was a pb but would have been sub 4. FML



I was there! Are you coming to the next one?


----------



## PJKCuber (Dec 13, 2015)

Today at the Pune Fall Open V3, the organizer cheated and gave himself a 12 second average in the first round but got a 22 second average in front of the delegate in the final and was caught. I was 2nd in the first round(Really First), but in the final I got a pop,corner twist,DNF(M slice left),+2 and explosion in that order and I came like 2nd last.  Cubing FML!!!!!!


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 13, 2015)

Athens Winter Mystery 2015:
I was doing badly in 2nd round of 3x3, having got 2 sup-20s in the 4 solves I had done.
The last solve was really bad.
I was doing an F-perm at 17, when an edge piece popped. I squished the cube around in my hand, so that every piece came loose from the core. Then, I threw the core down on the table, walked back to where the people waiting for their cubes were, came back, stopped the timer with my left hand and my face, and then fell over. Ultimate ragequit.


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Dec 14, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Athens Winter Mystery 2015:
> I was doing badly in 2nd round of 3x3, having got 2 sup-20s in the 4 solves I had done.
> The last solve was really bad.
> I was doing an F-perm at 17, when an edge piece popped. I squished the cube around in my hand, so that every piece came loose from the core. Then, I threw the core down on the table, walked back to where the people waiting for their cubes were, came back, stopped the timer with my left hand and my face, and then fell over. Ultimate ragequit.


That sounds amazing xD


----------



## hooperjaws (Dec 14, 2015)

*girlfriend / partner / wife / husband BLAH BLAH*

>be me just now
>thinking.. left - up - ohh thats anti-sune
>wife "so that house on broadwaters road, the garage could be moved forward"
>thinking.. oops, slip rewind, thats better - still on for a good time here "er what?"
>wife "then the space beside the house could be used to build or extend"
>replace block- oh crap its all messed up.
>what??? Im trying to solve my cube here and your waffling on about someones house talking 3D stuff my heads already full of 3D thoughts!
>wife "well im trying to talk to you"


SO I'm a bad husband. But I didnt pick up my cube because I was into having a chat with the wife.
Do you ever just want people to "Foxtrot Oscar" and let you alone to chill and cube?

Im only a beginner cuber - will things get worse? I mean where will this end?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 14, 2015)

hooperjaws said:


> Im only a beginner cuber - will things get worse? I mean where will this end?


Well the better you get the easier it will be to hold a conversation while cubing.


----------



## alisterprofitt (Dec 14, 2015)

Yeah, it's easy for me to talk while cubing because it's pretty subconscious. There's a video of Feliks solving math problems while solving the rubik's cube quickly.

EDIT: Here's the link, 17 minutes and 50 seconds into the video: https://youtu.be/8OYfdODL0IE?t=17m52s


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 15, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Well the better you get the easier it will be to hold a conversation while cubing.



Yeah that's great. Sometime it's just be and a friend both cubing and having a chat and some people come along and are just like wtf?


----------



## asacuber (Dec 22, 2015)

PJKCuber said:


> Today at the Pune Fall Open V3, the organizer cheated and gave himself a 12 second average in the first round but got a 22 second average in front of the delegate in the final and was caught. I was 2nd in the first round(Really First), but in the final I got a pop,corner twist,DNF(M slice left),+2 and explosion in that order and I came like 2nd last.  Cubing FML!!!!!!



Whoa Mohit cheated? I never knew... I think he was sitting next to me in 3x3 finals


----------



## Winter Cuber (Dec 23, 2015)

Yesterday, I checked the Canadian Cubing events page to see when the next Vancouver competition is. I found out it's scheduled for Feb. 6th, which is during a youth retreat I have to go to. It would be my first comp. but the girl I like says I can't miss the retreat


----------



## McWillies (Dec 31, 2015)

*Injured Cube *

I was using my SS 7x7 when I accidentally dropped it. I picked it up and continued to use it when suddenly a corner popped off. The inner part stayed in the mechanism but the outer "Cube" fell onto the table. I was still able to turn it like normal without the end of the corner attached so I finished my solve. I was wondering what the best way to go about fixing this would be. I am pondering super glue. I may just order a piece from the Cubicle or something, if it comes down to that.


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 31, 2015)

Superglue should work just fine

Btw, questions like this should be posed in something like the hardware or similar sub-forum.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 4, 2016)

I went to a comp yesterday, and they got behind schedule and set the soft cutoff for 2x2 to 6 seconds. No worries, I thought. I averaged sub 4 at home. My first solve, I mess up. 8.11. Oh well, I will just be careful next time. Yeah right. I get a 4.53. Or... actually... no, it was a +2. FML.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 4, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I went to a comp yesterday, and they got behind schedule and set the soft cutoff for 2x2 to 6 seconds. No worries, I thought. I averaged sub 4 at home. My first solve, I mess up. 8.11. Oh well, I will just be careful next time. Yeah right. I get a 4.53. Or... actually... no, it was a +2. FML.



vbj even I beat that


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 4, 2016)

I know this is a bit off topic, but why has this thread been moved to thus forum rather than the Off-Topic forum?

Just wondering what the logic was.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 8, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> vbj even I beat that



yeah just like I beat you in the first round of pyraminx


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 8, 2016)

YES THANK YOU THIS THREAD GOT MOVED TO GENERAL CUBING DISCUSSION SO IT SHOWS UP ON HOME PAGE!!!!

it took me so long to switch to 3-style corners for 3BLD that my memo got a lot slower


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 8, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> yeah just like I beat you in the first round of pyraminx



And like I beat you in the second round?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 8, 2016)

My Official 5x5 Fail DNF Single and Average may be one of my worst cubing FMLs. (Second only to my official sub-9 single fail/lockup/stupid F-perm)


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 8, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> And like I beat you in the second round?



Also like you unofficially beat a bunch of people with a three move 2x2 single?


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 8, 2016)

penguinz7 said:


> Also like you unofficially beat a bunch of people with a three move 2x2 single?



Oh for *****'s sake, when will you all ***** off about this?


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 8, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> Oh for *****'s sake, when will you all ***** off about this?



Ok, I should say, I want to try to be nice and all, but this


YouCubing said:


> vbj even I beat that


seemed quite rude to me.. I get that it's probably a joke, but a lot of people (you included) already made fun of him for it, is this really necessary?
eh, I'm probably overthinking it and need to lighten up. 

Side note: I'm confused as to what swear you are "saying." None of the 5 letter ones I know make sense in that context.. I'm guessing you just accidentally added an extra star..


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 8, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> And like I beat you in the second round?



well the point I was making was that it wasn't expected; just like I'm faster than you at 2x2 and just like you are faster than me at Pyraminx.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 8, 2016)

penguinz7 said:


> Ok, I should say, I want to try to be nice and all, but this
> seemed quite rude to me.. I get that it's probably a joke, but a lot of people (you included) already made fun of him for it, is this really necessary?
> eh, I'm probably overthinking it and need to lighten up.
> 
> Side note: I'm confused as to what swear you are "saying." None of the 5 letter ones I know make sense in that context.. I'm guessing you just accidentally added an extra star..



Yeah it was a joke, and (I think) Justin knows that, I didn't mean for it to be taken harshly
And correct on your white text, it was a complication with SS Forum's automatic censoring thingy


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 8, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> Yeah it was a joke, and (I think) Justin knows that, I didn't mean for it to be taken harshly
> And correct on your white text, it was a complication with SS Forum's automatic censoring thingy



Alright, just be careful about what you say, some people will take it very seriously. 
Ok that's cool.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 8, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> Yeah it was a joke, and (I think) Justin knows that, I didn't mean for it to be taken harshly
> And correct on your white text, it was a complication with SS Forum's automatic censoring thingy



lol
Use the weird theme so that you easily can see if people are adding white text [noparse]>[/noparse]


----------



## RhysC (Jan 21, 2016)

Reassembled my Weisu 2 days ago after it being disassembled for 6 months, turned out it's missing a piece 

Did a spring swap in my mini aosu today, forgot to realign the centers so have to do the whole thing again (((((


----------



## JamesDanko (Jan 21, 2016)

Broke my right wrist. I will have a cast, and not be able to cube, for about 3 weeks. At least I'll be able to get good at OH!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jan 21, 2016)

My Yuxin 4x4 centre piece broke and super glue doesn't work. No more 4x4 for a while


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jan 24, 2016)

Hariharan Sachidanandam missed the skewb WR average because of a timer reset. The DNF was 2.10 and the average would have been 2.78.


----------



## asacuber (Jan 24, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> Hariharan Sachidanandam missed the skewb WR average because of a timer reset. The DNF was 2.10 and the average would have been 2.78.



...


----------



## Jbacboy (Jan 27, 2016)

Today, I accidentally erased all of the times on my computer. All 7000 or so. *Facepalm*


----------



## biscuit (Jan 28, 2016)

Just got this scramble for OH. F2 U2 B2 F2 R' F2 L' F2 D2 F2 L' D F L2 D2 B' F' R F L F'

5 seconds in, xx-cross, and I drop the cube on the space bar...


----------



## OLLiver (Jan 31, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHXx1UOsBEI
PB fail
nuff said


----------



## asacuber (Jan 31, 2016)

10.5x Pb fail meh... should have been 9.3x or so...

took like 1.5 seconds to recog OLL, Pll skip.

E:
5. 14.06 L2 U' B2 U F2 D B2 F2 L2 B2 D' R D2 L' U' F U F' U' B

7 second gperm + corner twist


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Feb 8, 2016)

jesus yourmom I just lost a piece to my main >:L

*goes to thecubicle.us and buys new piece*


----------



## biscuit (Feb 8, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHXx1UOsBEI
> PB fail
> nuff said



Oh... Do you have the scramble? Was that xx-cross?


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 8, 2016)

Pyraminx finals at Peach State Winter 2016
4.53
5.60+ GAR fail
6.xx
lolscramble DNF, timer didn't start
lolscramble DNF, timer didn't start
=
DNF avg, got 12th place, completely ruined everyone's 3rd and honorable mentions predictions in the pick 'ems (sorry guys, I'm a lot more disappointed than you are, I can tell you that)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Feb 8, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> Pyraminx finals at Peach State Winter 2016
> 4.53
> 5.60+ GAR fail
> 6.xx
> ...



qwert


----------



## jaysawn (Feb 15, 2016)

*Cubing Struggles.*

My biggest struggle is when I mess up while learning algorithms and the cube gets completely messed up.

Post your relatable problems/struggles here


----------



## qwertycuber (Feb 15, 2016)

That happen to me when I try to do n-perms one handed.


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 15, 2016)

I have this one OH N perm that's been on my 'to learn' list for over a year now. Occasionally I try to learn it but it just never caught on and I never bothered.


----------



## asacuber (Feb 15, 2016)

R U R' U (OH Jb perm) U' R U' R'
R' U' R U' (OH Ja perm) U R' U R


----------



## Isaac Lai (Feb 22, 2016)

At Singapore Open 2016 yesterday, I got a misscramble in the skewb final (it wasn't good). The actual scramble had a three move layer into a 2 sledge case.


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 22, 2016)

At Singapore Open 2016 yesterday, I got 4 G perms in my 5x5 average that cost me sub-1:20 average. Ugh


----------



## biscuit (Feb 22, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> At Singapore Open 2016 yesterday, I got a misscramble in the skewb final (it wasn't good). The actual scramble had a three move layer into a 2 sledge case.



When did you realize you had a misscramble?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Feb 22, 2016)

biscuit said:


> When did you realize you had a misscramble?



After the comp, because some guy said OMG the scramble was so easy, how did I not sub 4. Then when he described it, I realised it wasn't the same, which I managed confirmed today after checking iwca.jp.


----------



## biscuit (Feb 22, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> After the comp, because some guy said OMG the scramble was so easy, how did I not sub 4. Then when he described it, I realised it wasn't the same, which I managed confirmed today after checking iwca.jp.



Ouch... That really stinks.


----------



## antech101 (Mar 2, 2016)

Was right about to finish with a new pb (3 secs faster) when all the sudden i performed and H perm and then half the cube exploded, RIP


----------



## kbrune (Mar 3, 2016)

Pyraminx... My brain just isn't grasping it. takes me all of inspection to plan one edge. stuck at 20 sec ave...


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 3, 2016)

6x6, G perm at 1:58, then final time was 1:09...


----------



## Cale S (Mar 3, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> 6x6, G perm at 1:58, then final time was 1:09...



wow -49 seconds for a G perm is pretty good


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Cale S said:


> wow -49 seconds for a G perm is pretty good



I'm so annoyed by it I can't even type...

2:09 is correct time


----------



## asacuber (Mar 3, 2016)

antech101 said:


> Was right about to finish with a new pb (3 secs faster) when all the sudden i performed and H perm and then half the cube exploded, RIP



Ouch. Which Cube?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 20, 2016)

Yesterday I got a first block skip... but it was in yellow...and I got an 8.... fml

In other news, I got banned from Facebook for saying "shut up". Fml.


----------



## shadowslice e (Mar 20, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Yesterday I got a first block skip... but it was in yellow...and I got an 8.... fml
> 
> In other news, I got banned from Facebook for saying "shut up". Fml.


Lol X2 Y ftw


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 2, 2016)

This was 3 months ago but... I'll just say, "2x2 at Music City Winter"
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5sP7sdXMZajckRHZ2hadl9ObFk 8.11
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5sP7sdXMZajOC1CVWVkbkxVb2s 6.53+
My cat could do better :3
(they had a 6-second cutoff)


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Apr 3, 2016)

coulda gotten a 17.13 solve (for me this is absolutely crazy) but failed for some reason and got 20.44 T_T


----------



## King Koopa (Apr 4, 2016)

David Woner and Chris Olson convinced me to compete after a year and half of not competing. I was a happy retired old man, now I have to practice.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 4, 2016)

King Koopa said:


> David Woner and Chris Olson convinced me to compete after a year and half of not competing. I was a happy retired old man, now I have to practice.



Yay Waris! Now we have another staffer for my comps! David and Chris are good, smart people.


----------



## ronaldm (Apr 5, 2016)

Last weekend, at my first attempt to do 4x4 in comp, I messed up my centre order and blacked out on my OLL parity on both attempts, resulting in 2 DNFs... FML


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 7, 2016)

Just set a new PB on 3x3 this week finally, but it wasn't a sub-10.


----------



## Ky (Apr 17, 2016)

Ordered a Moyu Tangpo and a GuoGuan YueXiao a couple days ago, only to realize that Moyu had just announced the WeiLong GTS and the Weipo.


WHAT?


----------



## EminentCuber (Apr 18, 2016)

Ever dropped your cube in competition only to have it pop on the drop? DNFs are fun kids. FML.


----------



## asacuber (Apr 25, 2016)

U F U2 R F2 R2 F' R' U'

Got this on cs timer and the timer glitched. Ugh


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 25, 2016)

I got a 12.98 at a competition, and they changed it to 17.98, which kicked my average up by over a second. I'm trying to get it corrected, but srrisly fml

yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## biscuit (Apr 25, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I got a 12.98 at a competition, and they changed it to 17.98, which kicked my average up by over a second. I'm trying to get it corrected, but srrisly fml
> 
> yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy



Here's a hint. Look before you sign. It's okay to have the judge clear up what the time is, whether that's through going over the number again, or just re-doing. Remember, you sign for the time the score checker reads


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 25, 2016)

DNF'd all my Clock and Feet solves yesterday. -.- it wasn't even me just giving up (for Clock at least)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 25, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Here's a hint. Look before you sign. It's okay to have the judge clear up what the time is, whether that's through going over the number again, or just re-doing. Remember, you sign for the time the score checker reads


normally I don't even think it's ambiguous


----------



## hamfaceman (May 31, 2016)

my yuxin 4x4 broke
my qiyi 4x4 broke
I lost an internal from my second qiyi 4x4
then my guansu had a piece of plastic in it
and some of the internals were faulty
and then the only functional 4x4 I still had was the second qiyi
then the core snapped
then I ordered a mini aosu
and they sent me a mini aolong


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Tried to open a clock and apparently the glue was stronger than the plastic... ;_;



EDIT: tried to open it from the other side, same thing happened on the other side... ;_;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jun 5, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Tried to open a clock and apparently the glue was stronger than the plastic... ;_;
> View attachment 6295
> 
> 
> EDIT: tried to open it from the other side, same thing happened on the other side... ;_;;;;;;;;;;


This is a clearly a sign, never do clock


----------



## shadowslice e (Jun 6, 2016)

hamfaceman said:


> my yuxin 4x4 broke
> my qiyi 4x4 broke
> I lost an internal from my second qiyi 4x4
> then my guansu had a piece of plastic in it
> ...


Maybe it's a sign you should stop 4x4


----------



## hamfaceman (Jun 13, 2016)

I think this speaks for itself.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 13, 2016)

Haven't practiced 3x3 OH for many weeks
Used to average low 20s, now I average 10s slower
And I forgot all my OH OLLs and PLLs.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 14, 2016)

I dropped my competition main in a pile of Ranch last night at like 4 am. :/


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Jun 14, 2016)

hamfaceman said:


> I think this speaks for itself.


I feel so bad. Messed up my oll yesterday and failed my supposed to be first sub-10.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 18, 2016)

keep forgetting to switch between Inspection and no inspection when doing 3x3/3BLD on qqtimer
lots of my fast solves are DNFs


----------



## mafergut (Jun 20, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> keep forgetting to switch between Inspection and no inspection when doing 3x3/3BLD on qqtimer
> lots of my fast solves are DNFs


Happens to me but with multi-stage timer (I like to time my memo and execution separately) so, when I go back to speedsolving I usually get surprised the first time when I hit the spacebar and the timer keeps going


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 20, 2016)

On Saturday, I got 3 +2s in the 3x3 final, including a 9.67


----------



## y235 (Jun 20, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> keep forgetting to switch between Inspection and no inspection when doing 3x3/3BLD on qqtimer
> lots of my fast solves are DNFs


I just never turn off the inspection timer, when I do BLD I simply press the space bar twice to begin the solve


----------



## turtwig (Jun 24, 2016)

I think I just got a PB but my timer reset on me. Free X-cross and fat antisune LL, such a lucky solve...


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 24, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-24
avg of 12: 8.22

Time List:
1. (6.69) F2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 D U2 F2 R2 U' L U2 F' U' B F2 U B' D' U2 
2. 9.46 L F2 D2 F2 U' B2 D R2 D' U' L2 B2 F U B' F2 L' U F' U2 F' 
3. (9.95) B2 R' F' B2 D L U2 L B2 U2 F2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 L 
4. 8.77 L' F' R B' R U F' B U' R2 U2 B D2 L2 F' R2 B' R2 L2 
5. 9.81+ D B2 D' L2 B2 D L2 U B2 U2 B' L2 R2 D' B2 D' U2 
6. 7.96 B R' L2 F U' B2 L' B L' D' R2 U2 D' F2 U2 D B2 R2 D2 
7. 7.36 F B D R' U2 F2 U' F B' L' B2 D2 R D2 L F2 R' U2 
8. 7.02 B' D R2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 D' B' U2 R F2 D' L' D2 U L' 
9. 8.20 R B' U' F' L' B U' B' D' R2 F B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F D2 L2 U2 
10. 8.21 L2 F2 D' F2 D L2 U' B2 F2 D2 L2 B' R' F R' D' F2 R' D' L2 U2 
11. 7.97 R2 F' U R' U B U F2 L U B2 R2 D R2 U B2 R2 U B2 U2 
12. 7.35 R B2 D2 L D2 F2 R B2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 B' U' B R' B2 D2

would have been 8.02 ao12 without the +2, and PB by nearly .2


----------



## WACWCA (Jun 26, 2016)

I have the choice to go to SnS or Lexington. I choose sns, my first 2x2 average had bad scrambles, then in finals we were all rushing to get the solves in before we got shut down. My avgs were 2.66 and like 2.7 and i average 2.10
Here is me trying today's finals scrambles for Lexington 
Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-25
avg of 5: 1.515

Time List:
1. 1.443 
2. 1.470 
3. (1.822) 
4. (1.292) 
5. 1.632 


FML


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 2, 2016)

3x3
11.21, 12.13,18.60, 18.54, 24.66

first solve should've been sub 10


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 2, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> I have the choice to go to SnS or Lexington. I choose sns, my first 2x2 average had bad scrambles, then in finals we were all rushing to get the solves in before we got shut down. My avgs were 2.66 and like 2.7 and i average 2.10
> Here is me trying today's finals scrambles for Lexington
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-25
> avg of 5: 1.515
> ...


Oh my. That's depressing.
Edit: I dont have that problem because there arent many comps near me and 2x2 scrambles at canadian comps are almost always decent to good.


----------



## Berd (Sep 3, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> and 2x2 scrambles at canadian comps are almost always decent to good.



What are you implying...?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 3, 2016)

Berd said:


> What are you implying...?


Ive just noticed that I havent had any super ugly scrambles. And there have been many 4/5/6 movers. Ramis wr, there was a 5 mover at TLS (i missed it and did 11 moves  ), the recent NR single, mamy others i dont know about.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 11, 2016)

3BLD: sub 10 memo and the cube pops on your first move


----------



## DGCubes (Sep 12, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> 3BLD: sub 10 memo and the cube pops on your first move



I feel bad about liking it, but the like is more for support, lol. That must be awful...


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 12, 2016)

sub-10 squan single on cam fail: doing an easily sub2-able EP at low 8, fumbled the cube, pop. time ended up being 15.xx ;-;


----------



## zipper (Sep 12, 2016)

FMC, doing left sided u perm. Only 2 moves left L2 and U2. I wrote down R2 and U2 .. got DNF , could have been 3rd


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 12, 2016)

zipper said:


> FMC, doing left sided u perm. Only 2 moves left L2 and U2. I wrote down R2 and U2 .. got DNF , could have been 3rd


If it wasn't last minute, you really should have checked your solution... If it was last minute, ouch, that sucks


----------



## Goosly (Sep 12, 2016)

zipper said:


> FMC, doing left sided u perm. Only 2 moves left L2 and U2. I wrote down R2 and U2 .. got DNF , could have been 3rd



Which U-perm ends in L2 U2?


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 12, 2016)

Goosly said:


> Which U-perm ends in L2 U2?


Maybe the U2 is AUF


----------



## stoic (Sep 13, 2016)

Bought a tuttminx and it came unstickered...doh. 
That's a couple of hours of my life I'm not getting back.


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 14, 2016)

my failure was going from barely sub-15 w/zz to barely sub-20... ): but I'm still sub-13 w/CFOP.
Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-14
avg of 5: 19.63

Time List:
1. (12.53) B' L F2 R' B2 U2 F2 R' F2 L F' L R2 U' B' F' L2 F2 L'
2. 21.27 L2 R2 U R2 B2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 B' R U R D2 U B2 R' U F2
3. 17.37 R2 D' R2 D U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U L B R U L2 B' R' U2 B2 D2
4. 20.24 D2 L' B2 R U' F R F' D2 L' B2 U' F2 L2 D B2 U F2 B2
5. (21.31) L2 U' F2 U B2 D' B2 R2 D U L' D' F U' F2 R B' D2 L' B


----------



## Abo (Sep 14, 2016)

At my first comp, about 2 weeks ago, I went up for my first official solve, did it and had to end with a Z perm, overshot the last turn by 50 degrees, and because it was a slice I DNF'd my first official solve, would have been a 22, which is good for me, I avg about 25. Then the rest of my average was within a second for each solve, ended with a 26.99 :/


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Sep 14, 2016)

I couple months ago, I got a 10.x solve. At the time, my PB was 11.99. BUT I MISSED THE BUTTON TO STOP THE TIMER. That solve would still be a PB for me today.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 18, 2016)

it happened again

3BLD: 13.49 seconds in, i'm done memoing and the cube pops on my second 3cycle.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 18, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> it happened again
> 
> 3BLD: 13.49 seconds in, i'm done memoing and the cube pops on my second 3cycle.


What cube are you using that still pops in this day and age?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 18, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> What cube are you using that still pops in this day and age?


aolong v2. it also corner twists
I'm thinking about getting a thunderclap or something. it's probably not the cube though, i just don't know how to set it up


----------



## Ethan Donecoff (Sep 18, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> aolong v2. it also corner twists
> I'm thinking about getting a thunderclap or something. it's probably not the cube though, i just don't know how to set it up


If you don't know how to set up cubes or don't like it, you will not get much benefit from the Thunderclap. Out of the box I hate it. I don't feel like putting in the effort of hundreds of solves to break it in and then lubing and tenstioning it. I don't like it out of the box and I don't think it has potential for me. 

If you are getting a new cube, I suggest the Valk 3 or Weilong GTS. Both are good choices, and although I haven't tried the Valk it appears as though it's a solid choice based on reviews.


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 18, 2016)

Ethan Donecoff said:


> If you don't know how to set up cubes or don't like it, you will not get much benefit from the Thunderclap. Out of the box I hate it. I don't feel like putting in the effort of hundreds of solves to break it in and then lubing and tenstioning it. I don't like it out of the box and I don't think it has potential for me.
> 
> If you are getting a new cube, I suggest the Valk 3 or Weilong GTS. Both are good choices, and although I haven't tried the Valk it appears as though it's a solid choice based on reviews.



The thunderclap does just feel like a guanlong out of the box but once you set it up it's what the Aolong GT should've been. And instead of setting it up just buy the premium version, It's $1 more than a GTS and $2 cheaper than a Valk. I'm telling you, thunderclap is easily in the top 3 cubes (GTS, Thunderclap, Yuexiao).


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 18, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> aolong v2. it also corner twists
> I'm thinking about getting a thunderclap or something. it's probably not the cube though, i just don't know how to set it up


Get the valk. It is the only cube I have that is usable out of the box.


----------



## Ethan Donecoff (Sep 18, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> The thunderclap does just feel like a guanlong out of the box but once you set it up it's what the Aolong GT should've been. And instead of setting it up just buy the premium version, It's $1 more than a GTS and $2 cheaper than a Valk. I'm telling you, thunderclap is easily in the top 3 cubes (GTS, Thunderclap, Yuexiao).



I might do that. I don't know when I am going to buy new 3x3s because I love my Weilong GTS and actually took the time to lube and tension it well. I think I'm waiting to see what Moyu releases in the next few weeks (or whenever it may be). I also don't have that much money, so I can't necessarily get everything that I want. Ideally on my next order I would get a premium thunderclap, a Valk, and some lubes. But I also want to get into bigger cubes and I don't have anything besides an old SS 5x5. 

So I guess we'll see. I've heard great things about the Thunderclap when it's set up well but I've never tried one. At my next comp I'll be sure to try it and also the Valk because those are my main considerations.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 18, 2016)

I just can't get a sub30 mo3... All solves were fullstep

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-18
mean of 3: 33.39

Time List:
1. 27.11 U2 D F D2 B D' R U' F' L2 D L2 U' L2 D2 B2 D R2 B2 R2 
2. 43.65 U2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 F2 D U' B2 R B' R' D2 B' U' L' F R' D2 
3. 29.41 L' U' B R F U R' U' F' R' B2 D2 L U2 L' F2 R2 B2


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Sep 19, 2016)

Just DNF'd a 10.67 3x3 single...


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 6, 2016)

Just +2'd an 8.52 3x3 single
it was an easy scramble too

10.52+ D2 F R D2 F2 L F' D F' D2 F2 L D2 L F2 D2 R' B2 R2 D2


----------



## turtwig (Oct 13, 2016)

1. 9.12+ D F2 R2 D2 R2 B' U2 R2 F D2 U L2 B' D' B' F2 D

Crap. Got got niklas last layer at 5. Could've been my first 6 if I didn't lock up so much. Could've been PB by 0.7 if I didn't +2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 15, 2016)

11.69+ L B2 U F2 L2 D' F2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' R' F U F L2 U2 R' B' D2 (onehanded)

OLL skip to U-perm, failed to AUF fml. PB is 9.75


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 16, 2016)

2.23 without the +2, 2.08 if the first solve would have been atleast 2.00
And just when I thought Drews average was unbeatable


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 20, 2016)

lubed a 4x4 for the first time
overlubed way too much. Wasted lots of cubicle silicone wt 5 and my cube is slow


----------



## RhysC (Oct 20, 2016)

Got a 36.35 4x4 PB single yesterday. It had single parity. I was happy.
I then proceeded to get a 37 afterwards. I was extremely happy as this was my first counting sub-38.
I then proceeded to get a 47 average.
Enough said.


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Oct 20, 2016)

11.800+... RIP sub-10


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 20, 2016)

turtwig said:


> 1. 9.12+ D F2 R2 D2 R2 B' U2 R2 F D2 U L2 B' D' B' F2 D
> 
> Crap. Got got niklas last layer at 5. Could've been my first 6 if I didn't lock up so much. Could've been PB by 0.7 if I didn't +2


7.12 is literally 0.01 better than my PB.


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 20, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> 7.12 is literally 0.01 better than my PB.


I feel fazzzt having a sub-7 (granted it was crazy lucky) but I get sub 8s every week or so...


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 20, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> I feel fazzzt having a sub-7 (granted it was crazy lucky) but I get sub 8s every week or so...


I don't get sub 8s very often


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 20, 2016)

which is weird because you're like 1.0-0.7 faster than me...
EDIT: unless we're at comp, then I choke


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 24, 2016)

it's been many many months and I still haven't beaten my 3x3 PB single 9.42

It's also my only sub 10 ever


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 25, 2016)

The number of G perms I've gotten today is INSANE

pretty salty about this one, should've been sub 10

11. 10.73 D2 B2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 U B2 L2 R' F' L' R F U2 B R2 U F


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 28, 2016)

9.14 F' L2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B' R2 F' L' U R' U' L R' B2 F'

RIDICULOUS SCRAMBLE TRY IT!!!
I was at MID 6 when i was just finishing my Y perm, then locked up for 3 SECONDS!!!!!! COULD HAVE BEEN PB!!!!!


----------



## asacuber (Oct 28, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> 9.14 F' L2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B' R2 F' L' U R' U' L R' B2 F'
> 
> RIDICULOUS SCRAMBLE TRY IT!!!
> I was at MID 6 when i was just finishing my Y perm, then locked up for 3 SECONDS!!!!!! COULD HAVE BEEN PB!!!!!



umm your PB itself is mid 6 (iirc)
Thats gotta hurt tho

BTW i got a 13(terrible fail)
Ridiculous scramble


----------



## sqAree (Oct 28, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-28
avg of 5: 44.49

Time List:
1. 47.92 R2 F2 L2 D R2 D' F2 U B2 D2 L B D U2 R B2 U F' L2 F'
2. 52.48 B L' B' R' U R2 U2 B R' F' L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 U L2 D' F2 B2
3. 33.06 R L2 U R' D2 R F' D' F2 L' F2 U F2 B2 U2 D' R2 D F2 D L2
4. (1:04.79) R' F2 D2 R2 B' U2 L2 U2 F D2 B2 D R U' L2 R' F' R U2 R
5. (27.46) U' B2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 D U2 F2 R2 B' D R2 F R B2 R U F' U2

First ao5 OH today. I average sub25. lol


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 28, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> 9.14 F' L2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B' R2 F' L' U R' U' L R' B2 F'
> 
> RIDICULOUS SCRAMBLE TRY IT!!!
> I was at MID 6 when i was just finishing my Y perm, then locked up for 3 SECONDS!!!!!! COULD HAVE BEEN PB!!!!!


7.30


----------



## Cale S (Oct 28, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> The number of G perms I've gotten today is INSANEF



Don't they have a 22 percent chance of occurring with no CP influence?


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 28, 2016)

asacuber said:


> umm your PB itself is mid 6 (iirc)
> Thats gotta hurt tho
> 
> BTW i got a 13(terrible fail)
> Ridiculous scramble



Yeah if I didn't mess up the y-perm i would have finished somewhere mid-6 it may or may not have been PB. I'm still really frustrated at myself though.


----------



## hamfaceman (Oct 29, 2016)

43.49 4x4 single with double parity, PB is 42.98 with no parity.
Brb ripping my legs off and beating myself over the head with them


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 29, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Don't they have a 22 percent chance of occurring with no CP influence?


Yeah 22.222222222

but i was getting like 5 g perms in a row


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 30, 2016)

Wow.............
My average of 100 PB (at home) is the same as my official PB single....


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 30, 2016)

I got a new Square-1 a few days ago (my old one broke) and because I hadn't practiced more a few weeks, my times got like 3 seconds slower. I'm back now though


----------



## asacuber (Oct 30, 2016)

lol

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-30
avg of 5: 4.40

Time List:
1. 5.38 U2 F U' F R' F' U2 F U' 
2. 3.31+ F' R2 U' R' U R2 F R2 U2 
3. (2.75) F U2 R2 U2 R' U2 F2 U' R2 
4. 4.52+ F2 R' U F R' F2 R2 F' U 
5. (5.58+) R F' R2 U R2 F2 U F' U'


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 30, 2016)

asacuber said:


> lol
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-30
> avg of 5: 4.40
> ...


I thought that was 3x3 for a second.


----------



## asacuber (Oct 30, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I thought that was 3x3 for a second.


xD haha
If it was...


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Oct 30, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> 9.14 F' L2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B' R2 F' L' U R' U' L R' B2 F'
> 
> RIDICULOUS SCRAMBLE TRY IT!!!
> I was at MID 6 when i was just finishing my Y perm, then locked up for 3 SECONDS!!!!!! COULD HAVE BEEN PB!!!!!



11.71. It's not THAT bad.


----------



## RhysC (Oct 31, 2016)

Was on my friend's laptop, forgot he had inspection on

Looked at the timer, inspection was at 9 seconds

15-9=6

My solve would have been a 6

Or maybe even better

-_-


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 31, 2016)

Average of 5: 40.04
1. (43.83) L' r2 f' F2 L' D2 L F2 f' R F R2 B2 F2 f U' R2 u' R' U' u' r2 L' f2 B' u D B2 D' U' u' f' R2 F2 u' L' u R' r2 u 
2. 40.90 F2 r' D' u' f2 F r U2 f2 r2 R f2 D2 r2 F' u2 B2 r F2 u2 U f2 L' F2 B D' U' F2 U f2 F' r2 D R' L r u2 r u2 F2 
3. (36.11) f B r' F' R' r2 f L2 F' r2 D2 r2 F u2 D R U' R f2 U2 f' R' U L' D u L2 r B2 F' R2 r f2 r R2 B' r2 U2 B2 U' 
4. 42.92 u2 B2 R2 u L' R f' u L2 B2 U L2 f' R' L F' D2 r D2 r' F U2 u2 r f2 r' L F r2 B2 U2 f2 F' L' U2 D' f2 B2 D2 L2 
5. 36.30 R U B2 D U f r2 u L' U2 D2 R2 r' B2 L U2 B r2 D2 R2 D' u L' u2 r' D2 U' r F2 u L2 u L u2 F2 r' B r B u2 

it's PB but i failed to roll to sub-40 fml


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 1, 2016)

6.72 Square-1 misscramble

just kill me right here right now


----------



## Torch (Nov 1, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> 6.72 Square-1 misscramble
> 
> just kill me right here right now


----------



## Meow (Nov 2, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> 6.72 Square-1 misscramble
> 
> just kill me right here right now


how did you miscramble square one??


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 2, 2016)

Meow said:


> how did you miscramble square one??


 The word "Noah" explains it all


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 2, 2016)

Torch said:


>


I might use this


Meow said:


> how did you miscramble square one??


for instance, before going out of cubeshape, doing a 0,3 instead of a 0,-3 or something


cuberkid10 said:


> The word "Noah" explains it all


but I identify as Sloah


----------



## asacuber (Nov 4, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-4
single: 38.40

Time List:
1. 38.40 (0, 5)/(3, 3)/(4, 4)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(-1, 0)

Messed up adj-adj twice :mad


----------



## WACWCA (Nov 7, 2016)

I just realized i am the fastest official 2x2 solver to not win a competition, thanks to me doing the wrong alg in finals at my last comp. Not even just that, I've never gotten 2nd in finals!


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 11, 2016)

Sub-10 3x3 fail, sub-20 OH fail, and 12-second 4x4 PLL fail:


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 12, 2016)

3BLD: 24.31, 25.54, DNF(31.52)

How do you deal with nerves????

EDIT: sub 20 fail 
1. DNF(23.33) U B2 R2 B2 D L2 R2 U' L2 D F' R' F2 D2 B' R2 F' U' R D2 U' )
paused for about 4 seconds


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 12, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> 3BLD: 24.31, 25.54, DNF(31.52)
> 
> How do you deal with nerves????
> 
> ...


Put post it notes everywhere that your times are displayed so you never see what times you get until you finish a session lol


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 12, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Put post it notes everywhere that your times are displayed so you never see what times you get until you finish a session lol


lol, might try that

but sometimes for one solve I memo corners and I only get 6 targets, and I get excited which makes me mess up edge memo
D F2 R2 F2 D B2 D R2 D2 B2 F2 R U' F' R2 B2 U L R2 B' U2 
just missed another potential sub 20


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 12, 2016)

someone pls teach me how to mo3 properly...

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-13
mean of 3: 32.20

Time List:
1. 41.65 D2 U2 R2 F' U2 B' D2 U2 B2 F' R2 D' L B' F' D' U' R' B' D' F2 
2. 27.50 D' B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 D' U2 L' B2 R2 B R U2 R2 F' D' R2 
3. 27.44 U2 R2 B' R2 F R2 U2 B2 U2 F' U2 R' F' L B' D2 U F' U' L2 D'

rolled with a 41.12

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-13
mean of 3: 31.29

Time List:
1. 35.70 R' L F R' B' R2 B' D U2 B2 D2 B2 R D2 R' L U2 R B2 
2. 31.88 L2 D2 L2 D2 L' U2 R F2 R U2 F' U2 B' D' F2 L F L2 R B' 
3. 26.28 R' D R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 R' B' F' D' L U2 F' U' F

rolled with a 37

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-13
mean of 3: 30.12

Time List:
1. 33.27 D B R F2 R2 U D2 F' R B2 R2 D2 B2 R' F2 R' U2 L2 
2. 30.94 L2 U2 F' U2 L2 F2 L2 B' D2 B2 F' L' B2 U' F2 R' F L' U2 F 
3. 26.16 F' U2 B2 L' B2 F2 L' F2 L' F2 R B2 U L2 B' U' B' U' B2 L' F

rolled with another 37 ._.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-13
mean of 3: 30.42

Time List:
1. 36.08 U' F2 R D' B D2 R L D' R' U' L2 D' F2 U2 B2 D R2 B2 D' B2 
2. 29.53 R B' D L2 U' F' B2 U F2 L F L2 F B R2 F' U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 
3. 25.66 B2 L2 U' F2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 R' U' B' U L F' L D' R

rolled with a 38 fml


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Nov 17, 2016)

1. 8.65 F R' F2 R L B L U B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L U2 B2 L' F'

Again Sune - Y-perm, I had sub 7.5 in the bag, but of course that old Y perm messed me up and I got stuck with an 8. 
the scramble is RIDICULOUS by the way, Extremely easy X-cross and first pair 3 mover


----------



## asacuber (Nov 17, 2016)

4x4 those last few solves :/



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-17
solves/total: 99/100

single
best: 53.48
worst: 1:25.82

mean of 3
current: 1:10.19 (σ = 4.97)
best: 1:00.16 (σ = 4.22)

avg of 5
current: 1:13.73 (σ = 1.99)
best: 1:02.41 (σ = 0.83)

avg of 12
current: 1:10.58 (σ = 4.80)
best: 1:03.60 (σ = 3.97)

avg of 50
current: 1:07.40 (σ = 4.87)
best: 1:06.28 (σ = 4.14)

avg of 100
current: 1:07.14 (σ = 5.33)
best: 1:07.14 (σ = 5.33)

Average: 1:07.14 (σ = 5.33)
Mean: 1:07.19

Time List:
1. 1:02.40 D2 L' Fw F' R Fw R Uw F' D L2 D R2 U2 L' R2 F2 Rw2 F Rw B' F U Fw2 F' Uw' Rw Uw' U2 R F' B2 Uw R Rw F Fw R B L' 
2. 59.74 L2 D U2 B2 R B' D' Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 D' F2 L2 F Fw U2 B R2 Fw2 L Fw D' B' D Rw U' B' F2 R' Rw U D' F Rw2 F' U Uw2 Rw2 R2 Uw 
3. 1:09.80 Rw2 Fw2 Rw Fw2 U F' Uw' Rw Fw D B' Rw R' Fw' L2 U D' Fw2 R' Uw2 D Rw' B Fw F' Uw F' R2 D Rw' R' U2 Rw F2 Rw D U' Uw2 L B2 
4. 1:10.76 R F2 Rw2 F2 U' D' L F D2 U2 Uw Rw R U2 B2 L' Rw Uw D' F2 L2 R2 F' L' Rw' D R2 Fw' F' R Fw' R' Fw' U2 L2 F L U L2 Uw2 
5. 1:02.12 Uw2 R D' B' D F2 U' Uw2 F2 L' F' B' L Rw' Fw U2 L U' B2 Uw B' D R L D2 Uw F B U2 Rw2 R B' R2 B2 Fw' U L F' D Rw 
6. 1:12.31 Uw D R' Uw2 D2 U' L D2 L R2 Rw2 D Uw' B2 D Uw U Fw2 U' F L' B2 L' D2 L B2 D B' U' F Fw2 L2 R F2 Fw2 U' Rw' D2 R' Rw 
7. 1:01.76 Fw L' Rw Fw' L2 R Rw' D U' L' F2 L F2 L2 Uw2 F' B' D Fw F2 R2 F Uw2 Rw2 B2 Rw' B2 D2 B' R2 F' L' F' L' R F2 L' U Uw' L2 
8. 55.36 Uw' L Rw' Fw' L2 R' U2 D Fw L2 F2 U Fw2 R' Rw2 U L' R' Rw' Fw2 R2 B' Fw D L2 U2 R2 B R2 Uw Rw L2 D R2 B Uw' U B Rw2 B' 
9. 1:03.34 Rw' L2 R2 F2 Rw2 R' Fw2 F' L' D' Rw U2 Uw R B' F D' L B2 Rw R' Fw L Fw' U R L' B2 D2 Fw' L' R2 B' Fw' Uw' U2 L D L' B' 
10. 1:13.84 R U D B' Uw' L R2 U' B2 R Rw Fw2 B D2 Fw L2 Fw B' F' Rw' Uw' R2 Rw Uw2 Rw' Fw2 D' L' U D2 Rw2 U D' F' U Fw2 U Fw F2 L' 
11. 1:08.37 B2 F L2 D2 Uw2 L2 R2 Uw' Fw Rw2 U L' Fw D' R2 U Rw2 B L F' U2 L' R2 Uw' B2 Uw' Rw Uw2 U2 L' B2 Rw D' Fw2 R2 F2 Uw Fw2 F2 D 
12. 59.64 F2 D' U F' U2 Uw2 R' Uw' D2 Fw' Rw' B2 F' D L' Rw' B2 Fw2 D2 L F R' Rw2 Fw Rw2 U Fw2 D' L' R2 Fw2 D R B' Fw2 Rw F Fw D Rw2 
13. 1:19.56 U L2 Rw' Fw' R2 L2 U' R Fw' F2 Rw Fw Uw Fw' B Uw' F2 Rw Fw' F2 Uw Fw' F' Rw' U B2 R' Rw' D' U2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw L' R' B Rw B' Uw R 
14. 1:03.05 Uw2 L2 Fw Rw D' Rw2 F2 B' Uw' D' Rw2 Fw2 B2 Rw F' B2 D' R Fw2 D2 Rw2 Fw2 B U' D R' U2 Rw2 Fw2 R F R2 B2 Uw2 R' D' Uw2 Fw Uw' R 
15. 1:04.04 F Uw L D B2 D' Fw F L' Fw L F2 U2 B' F U Fw' U' D Fw Uw' B2 Rw B2 L Rw2 B Uw Rw2 Fw' B' R' Rw' D2 F2 Uw2 Rw L2 Fw Uw2 
16. 1:15.81 D U F' Uw2 Fw Rw R Uw' Rw' L2 U F2 R' Uw L2 Uw' L2 Rw' D U Rw2 U Fw B R Fw2 F2 U B2 Rw' L D R' B' F' R2 L D' Uw' R 
17. 57.90 U2 D Uw' L2 Uw F2 Fw L2 Fw2 F2 U' Uw' L F' R' D2 Fw2 Rw D2 Fw F L Uw' D F' D2 U Fw Rw' U2 R2 B2 R F2 U2 D2 R Uw L' F' 
18. 1:15.56 R2 Rw2 F2 D' L' U' Rw' D R2 F L2 D2 Uw Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 F' Rw2 Uw' R2 D2 Fw' D2 Rw B2 U D' Rw U L' D2 L2 B R' D' Uw Fw B Uw2 R' 
19. 57.30 L2 D2 L2 D2 Fw' B2 L B U2 L2 U D R U2 L2 Fw R2 Uw R' Uw' F2 L2 B2 F L D U L' Uw' U' L R' Fw' F' B2 D' R B2 D L 
20. 1:06.66 B L2 Rw' D' R2 U2 Uw R Rw' D2 Uw Rw' L2 F2 Uw U' F' Uw2 L2 F2 D2 Fw F' L' D U' R2 L Fw2 R' D' F Uw2 D' Rw Fw' F' U' L Uw' 
21. 1:02.76 L' Rw' U B2 D' L2 Fw' R' L2 Rw2 D R2 U2 Fw2 R' F' Fw' Rw Uw2 B2 Uw' L F' Uw2 D' F2 Rw' Fw F B D U Fw B D' Fw2 F' B L' Uw 
22. 1:09.91 D' R' F2 U' Uw R' Fw2 U2 Uw2 Rw U' Fw' Rw2 U2 B' F R Rw2 L D' Uw2 U' B' F Rw Fw D' Rw2 L' D2 F2 U' D2 F Fw' D' U2 R2 D' Uw2 
23. 1:03.05 U2 Uw2 B F' R Uw Fw Rw' Uw2 L' B' U' D' Uw' L2 Fw' D' Fw2 Uw' U' R2 F2 Uw' R' U2 R L2 Uw2 Fw B2 Rw' L' F' Fw Uw' Rw2 Uw' U2 L' Rw' 
24. 1:05.47 Uw' U2 L' B F D2 F2 R2 U B' U' Fw2 F Rw' R2 L2 Uw F' Fw2 R' B' Fw' Uw B' F2 Rw2 U2 R Uw' D' R Uw2 U' Rw' Uw Fw2 R' U' D' L' 
25. 1:01.32 Rw' B2 D' B2 F2 Fw' U B Uw' U2 F L2 B Rw' B' D2 R' F Rw B2 Uw B Rw Uw2 R2 Rw2 U' R B F D U2 Uw Rw' U' Uw Fw2 R' L2 Uw 
26. 1:09.60 B2 D2 Uw2 Rw' B Uw R' F' Uw Rw L2 Uw' L' R2 U2 Rw' U F' L2 D Uw2 B2 Rw F' Uw D U' R2 F U' F2 Fw2 Uw' R' B F' Fw2 U2 Rw2 D2 
27. 1:05.28 Fw' D R' B2 Uw' Rw' B2 U2 L2 R B' Rw' U' Fw2 Uw L' Fw R' Fw2 F' R2 Fw F' B' L2 R' F' D F2 D F B U' R' Fw2 B' Uw2 D' B' Rw2 
28. 1:12.23 Rw2 D2 L Fw' D2 Rw2 D' Fw B' Uw' L2 Uw2 Fw Rw' Uw' U2 L2 Uw2 F R' Uw B' Uw' U' L2 R Fw' B2 Uw F B2 R2 F2 D Uw L Uw2 R Uw' L' 
29. 1:15.19 Uw2 Fw F R2 Uw' Rw' B Fw2 F2 R' Fw L' U' B' D2 B' L' D B2 Uw2 U' D B' Uw R' F Uw' B Fw' D2 Fw Rw' R U D' Uw' L' Uw2 B' F2 
30. 1:00.72 B L Fw2 R' U B2 R' Fw L Fw' Uw Rw' Uw F' D Rw R D2 Fw' R Fw' D Fw' B2 R L Fw' Uw' F R2 D2 Rw Fw2 Uw B' F' L2 U' B2 Fw2 
31. 1:01.07 U Fw Uw L' F2 Rw2 D' U Fw U Uw' R2 U2 F2 U2 L U L2 Fw2 Rw' F2 D' U' Rw U Uw2 D' Fw Uw B' R2 Fw' Uw' R D' Fw D R L' D2 
32. 1:17.60 Fw D F Uw2 Rw' F2 Uw' U R2 D' L Uw' B' Fw U Uw' F2 Fw Uw' Fw Rw2 B' Rw2 U L2 U2 F2 D Rw2 Uw Rw2 U Fw2 D' U F B' D B U2 
33. 1:13.26 B' Rw D Uw2 B' R2 L U2 Uw Rw2 B' L B' R' U D2 R2 B2 F2 Uw' Fw2 R2 Uw Rw2 Fw' L Uw' D2 L' R' Uw Rw2 U' Rw' Fw L' U R2 F' R2 
34. 57.87 Rw Fw2 D Rw Fw U Uw D F' Fw2 D2 F Fw' B L B Fw2 Uw2 R' Fw' Rw2 D' R' L2 Uw' Rw' U B R2 Fw' B2 Uw2 Fw' R2 L' F2 Fw2 R' Uw2 R' 
35. DNF(1:16.12) B2 Rw2 D' U L2 B' Rw U D' B' L2 Fw F2 U2 D' B2 Fw' L' Uw' U Rw2 D U2 L D R' F2 D' Rw' U2 L F' D' B R2 D' Uw' Fw2 Rw2 L2 
36. 53.48 F2 L2 Rw D2 Rw' B2 R2 B Rw2 U2 B2 U2 Uw F R' Uw2 Fw D' L Fw' U Fw' F' Uw F' Rw U' F Uw' D' U L2 D2 F2 Rw' B Fw' U2 Uw' B' 
37. 1:14.34 R' F' D2 Fw2 Uw' B D F B' Rw D2 F U2 Fw2 Rw' D L Rw' R2 U Uw' R2 U2 Rw R' B Rw Uw L R F' L' Fw' Rw2 Uw' Rw2 Uw2 U' Fw Rw' 
38. 1:01.24 Uw' D' U F Fw Rw2 B' Fw2 D Fw2 F U2 Rw Fw2 L R' F2 L2 Uw2 U2 L D2 Fw Rw2 U' D' R' D2 B' F' Fw Uw' Fw2 B2 L B' Fw D' B' Rw' 
39. 1:05.08 B Fw' D2 L F' U' R D U L Rw Fw2 L Rw' Fw L' Uw2 B2 D Rw R' Uw' U2 D F' Uw' L2 D2 Uw U2 R' Fw2 Rw B Uw D Rw2 Fw' L' Rw' 
40. 1:13.87 U' F B' Rw' F' Rw' D' Uw F2 Fw Uw2 F2 Uw U2 B' F2 U2 L F Fw2 Rw' B2 U' R' L2 Rw Fw' Rw Uw B' L2 Rw B F' Rw' Fw' F R' Rw Uw2 
41. 1:25.82 R D L' B L2 R F' R U' D2 B' Rw2 B2 D2 U Fw2 F' L2 U2 Fw' R' L' D' U2 Rw U' Uw' Rw Fw' U R2 L U Uw Rw2 Uw' U D' Fw' B' 
42. 1:12.87 Uw2 D' B' Rw' U2 B F' Fw' Uw F2 U F2 U' Uw' L Rw2 Uw L B2 Fw2 Uw D U B F2 Fw' Uw F Uw B' Fw R2 U B' U' Rw R D' Rw' R' 
43. 1:05.51 R Rw2 Uw U L' Fw F L Uw' B Fw2 R F2 Fw' Uw U2 L U2 B F L2 D' Fw' U' Rw Fw Rw' Uw' F' Rw B L' F2 D R' L2 D' Uw F B2 
44. 1:08.56 B2 U B2 Rw' U2 B' R2 B2 R' L2 B2 L2 F R D2 U Rw2 F' Uw R L' Fw F' U' F2 R2 U2 Uw' Rw Fw' R' Uw' R' B' Fw' U2 F Fw' U2 Fw 
45. 1:03.58 R2 Rw' F2 Rw2 L2 Uw' U' F' L2 D' Fw' F Rw' D2 F' U' D Fw' Uw' Rw2 Uw L B2 Uw' Fw' D2 B2 L2 U2 Uw2 D' B2 Uw2 R2 D2 R2 L B' L F2 
46. 1:09.50 L' Rw R' F Rw2 U2 B F2 R' L' D B' F' D2 F B2 L' D2 Fw2 D B' U2 F' B2 Rw2 L' D2 Uw2 Fw Rw R' U Fw L D R2 B Rw' B2 U' 
47. 1:08.20 F' R2 F' R F' U F2 R Fw2 Rw2 Fw L R U2 Fw U2 B2 F' Uw L Uw R' L2 Fw2 R Uw' B2 L Uw2 Rw' R' Uw B L2 D' R2 D2 R B U 
48. 1:09.51 U Uw' L' U2 R' B' R' U' B' R F Rw' D' R U2 B U2 Rw R2 Uw B' Uw U2 L' D' U' Uw Fw D2 Fw Uw2 Rw R2 F2 L' U2 Fw' L R U 
49. 58.75 Uw' L2 D2 Uw F L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R' L Rw2 Fw L' D' Fw B' Rw2 B' Rw2 Uw' Rw' L U R F Rw Uw' F Rw2 Uw' R2 Uw U R' L U2 F' B 
50. 1:07.84 F' D2 R' B Rw Fw' U2 Fw B2 D' R2 F Uw2 Rw' R' L F2 R2 L U L2 Uw2 Fw D' U L2 D' Fw' Uw2 F B2 R' D Rw2 F2 L' Uw' F2 L2 R 
51. 1:07.40 U2 F L' U' Fw' R2 Uw2 U2 D L Fw' B' R F' Rw Uw2 B' Fw2 R2 D L F' R2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 U' R U' Fw' D2 F B' Rw2 L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 Fw' 
52. 1:03.17 Rw U2 R2 U2 B' R U D' F B Uw Rw2 R' L U' Fw Rw F B' U2 F L D2 F2 D' F2 L Rw F' D R U Fw B D' Rw R B2 D' Fw' 
53. 1:11.36 B' U' F' U' Rw2 B' Fw Uw' R' Uw F U Uw Fw' D2 Rw F2 B D' L F U2 Rw' F B2 Fw2 R2 L2 Fw U L' U' F2 U2 F L' B' Rw' F2 U 
54. 1:03.12 R Uw R L2 F2 Fw' B U Uw R2 B2 R L2 F2 U' Fw2 F' Rw2 F' B Uw' D2 R2 Rw Fw2 F U2 Fw' R' F2 Uw' R2 Fw2 L D R' F Fw' U2 Rw2 
55. 1:12.60 F Fw2 D' R' F' Fw' R' Fw2 L2 R' F U R2 Fw F' D U' F2 D Uw Fw R' Uw' Rw Fw B' Rw' D B' D' L' B F' Uw' F2 R2 Fw2 F2 B' D 
56. 1:06.31 R2 L2 U2 R2 U' D' Rw2 B2 Rw' U R' D Fw Uw2 Rw2 B U' L' B' R' L D' Rw2 B Rw2 F D' Fw2 Rw U' L' Rw2 R' B2 D' Uw2 Fw U' B2 U' 
57. 1:06.60 Fw Rw' D' F' Uw2 U Rw2 L B L U F Uw' F U2 R' U' B2 Uw2 R Rw B2 D L2 F' D' R2 Fw2 D2 Uw' U Fw Uw' Fw2 Rw' Fw R D F R' 
58. 1:04.70 Uw Rw2 Uw U' Fw L Uw' R2 L F' R2 Uw' Rw D' B2 Fw D F2 D' F2 U2 R' B2 F' Rw L R Uw U2 L2 Rw' U B2 R' L' Rw U' D' R' Uw 
59. 1:06.44 L R F U2 Fw' F2 L Fw2 B Uw B2 D R U' F U2 F' R' U' R' Rw' L2 B2 Rw R' F2 L' F' Uw2 Fw2 U' B F2 R' Uw' Fw2 Rw' L2 U R' 
60. 1:01.24 Fw' F L2 Fw' F' Uw R' B2 L Uw' D R2 Rw' L2 F U Fw' L' R' Rw U L2 Fw B' U B' L B R2 B' U Uw2 D R2 Uw B' F' Rw' L2 Uw 
61. 1:06.45 R' Uw2 R' U2 R2 L2 U2 Rw L2 D' F R2 U' Rw2 F Fw2 R F Rw' L F' D2 Fw' Uw U D Rw2 Uw' Rw2 L2 B2 Uw' D2 F2 Fw D2 Uw' R D2 U 
62. 1:07.76 U R D Rw' D Rw2 R' F2 Fw' U' L' Uw F' U B2 Fw' F R U Fw' R Fw F R' U R' Uw2 U' D' F' L2 U' B' R' Uw' B' R2 D2 F Uw' 
63. 1:13.97 U2 Uw2 Fw' R Uw Fw2 B' R Rw2 D Rw' R F' Uw D' R2 Fw Uw2 L' Uw' R' L Uw' Fw2 Rw' Uw2 F2 B2 Rw' U' Fw' Rw2 D' R2 B2 Rw Fw' Rw D2 Rw 
64. 1:10.60 R' B2 R Uw Rw D' R' B Fw' L Uw' D' F' Fw' R' Fw' L Rw R' F U F' D' U' Rw B Fw' U' L' Uw F2 D U2 Uw Rw' L D2 R Fw2 B' 
65. 1:25.06 Uw U B' Uw2 Rw D' Uw2 F' L' B' R2 Rw' B' Fw2 Uw' D B' Fw2 F R2 L2 F D2 B' D2 Uw L U B L' R2 F2 Uw L2 D2 Fw2 Uw' U2 Rw' D' 
66. 1:09.37 F D2 B Rw2 R Uw' D' U' Fw' B' F Rw2 Fw2 F U' Fw2 Uw' Fw2 F' U R Fw F' Uw R' B' Rw' F2 L' Uw2 Fw2 L U2 F2 Rw' F2 Rw2 Uw U' R' 
67. 1:14.55 L' F2 U2 F Fw2 D' L' Rw Fw Rw' L' Fw L B2 D F R2 L' U L2 U2 Uw D L Rw' Uw' D' L' D2 Rw2 F2 Fw D2 L R D2 F2 Rw U2 D 
68. 1:00.81 R L B Fw2 R' D2 Rw2 Fw' F' L R D U B Uw2 L2 Fw' D2 U' Fw2 L2 Uw Fw2 F Rw Fw2 R Rw B D Rw' U F U' Fw2 F' Uw B' Rw2 D2 
69. 1:05.44 Rw D Rw2 L2 Fw' R' B U' Fw2 Uw2 U2 F2 D' R2 U' L' U2 Rw2 D U' Fw2 B' U F D' Fw' L Fw' B D' Uw Rw2 B2 Fw2 D2 Uw' U Fw2 L' Fw2 
70. 1:04.05 Rw B U2 B' U F2 Rw' B2 D L2 F2 L' D' U R Rw' D' L' F2 B' R' Rw Uw' L F Rw2 R Fw2 Uw2 L' Fw' B Rw U' L' U' B L R2 B' 
71. 1:11.14 U D2 F' Uw' R L Uw2 Fw2 Uw R2 Uw' D' L' R' U' Rw2 Fw Rw' U2 R' D B2 R2 U' B' F Fw' L U' L2 U B Rw' U2 B' F' Uw Fw2 D Rw 
72. 1:09.45 Uw' F D F2 L2 U2 Fw2 L' Rw U L R B Rw U2 Fw B' D R Rw D L' F R B' U' Uw2 B F Uw D' F U D B U Uw' B F U2 
73. 57.80 D R2 Rw' Uw' Fw Rw' B U2 D L' B2 Uw U' L2 U2 R2 L Uw' L2 D' L' Uw U' F D' Uw2 Rw' U2 F' Rw' U2 D Uw Fw2 U2 F2 B2 D' Uw' R2 
74. 1:04.85 Rw Uw2 Rw2 F U' Rw Uw Fw2 F2 U B' Rw2 U' L' F Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw' Rw2 U' F2 B R' Fw B Uw2 B2 Uw U Rw2 B' L2 R' Fw2 D L Rw' F L2 
75. 1:01.09 D Fw R B2 Uw2 R D B' Uw L Fw' R Fw' R B' Fw D2 Fw' D2 B' U2 R2 D' Fw2 U' Fw' L R B2 R2 F2 D F2 D F' Uw B Rw' U' Uw 
76. 1:04.04 U2 B' Rw B Fw2 D R2 Uw2 F B Rw Fw Rw B2 Fw2 F2 U2 L2 Uw2 Rw' R Uw2 Fw' R L2 F2 Rw' L D' L' U L' D' Rw' U' F R' B' Fw' Uw 
77. 1:09.50 R2 Uw2 L' U' Uw' B2 Rw2 U B' Uw2 L' Fw2 R' Fw' L' R' B Fw2 D F U' B R2 B2 L Fw2 R2 U2 D Uw' B' U2 B R Fw' Rw2 U2 F' Uw2 B 
78. 1:01.16 L' D2 F U2 D2 Rw' U2 Rw' Uw2 Fw Rw D Fw B F' U' Rw' Uw2 B Uw' B' R Fw Uw2 U2 F' Uw D2 F' U' Rw' Uw' R' F Uw2 U' R2 Rw F U 
79. 1:08.93 R B Fw R2 L' D2 Rw R' U R2 D2 Uw B' F2 Fw L R2 Uw F2 Fw2 Uw' F' D Rw D2 F L' Rw F B D2 U' Rw R' L2 U B' D' Fw U' 
80. 59.11 U B2 Fw2 U' Rw' Uw2 Fw' U Uw Rw D R U2 R U' Fw2 R2 L U' Rw' Uw2 D' U2 L Rw2 F2 B' U Rw' R2 F Fw' U D B F' U2 B2 Fw Rw2 
81. 1:02.76 Uw U' F Uw' B Fw U' R2 Rw' U L Rw Fw2 L2 U' Fw2 B' Rw2 D2 B' L U L2 Uw L' B' D2 B' L2 F B' Uw B2 D F2 B' Uw2 B2 D2 B 
82. 1:16.90 U' Fw2 B U L Rw2 B Rw2 L2 U L U F L2 U B' U Rw' F2 L2 D' F Fw Rw' R' Fw' R2 D' Uw Rw2 Uw' Rw' Fw R' U' Uw2 R2 D' Uw2 U' 
83. 55.72 Fw F L' U2 R' Fw2 Rw' Uw2 Fw2 L2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 Fw Rw' Uw R2 L' U L' Uw' L Rw Fw D' R' Rw' B' U' R2 L' B2 Uw' B2 U' Fw' L F2 U' R2 
84. 1:06.74 L Fw2 Rw Uw' Fw R F2 R2 D' B' U Fw' U2 F L' Uw F2 Uw2 D' F2 L D2 L F' U Uw2 F2 B2 L2 F2 D2 F' B' D' L Rw' U Uw' Rw2 L2 
85. 1:19.40 F2 D Fw2 Rw2 D F' Fw2 R U2 F Fw' U' L' Rw2 B Rw' F' Fw R2 L' Fw R B R B2 R' Fw R L2 D' B D' Rw U' L U Rw F Uw2 F2 
86. 57.78 L' D2 Fw2 Rw' Uw F' L F D2 L2 Uw2 L2 Uw2 Rw F2 U2 D2 R' B' Uw2 L' Uw' Rw F Rw F2 Rw' F R2 B D F2 Rw2 Uw2 F2 B' R F2 Rw U2 
87. 1:08.05 Fw2 D F' Fw D Fw U F2 D2 Fw L B2 F2 L F' L F2 D Uw F' U2 B2 Fw Rw' U2 F D' U2 Uw' F' R U2 Fw Uw L R' D' Fw2 Rw2 R2 
88. 1:01.56 R' Rw U2 Uw2 D F2 B2 U2 B' F2 R L' Fw' D2 Rw' B' D' U2 B Uw2 Fw U' B' U L' Uw2 Rw2 Uw' L D2 L2 U' F' U2 L B2 Fw2 F' D2 L' 
89. 1:13.67 D2 U2 L2 F' U' D B2 Uw' Fw2 L' B' Fw' F Rw Fw R' L' U' D L' B D2 L Fw2 F2 Uw L' U2 L2 F' B' Uw' R U' D L D' R Rw2 B' 
90. 1:02.36 Uw' D Fw' F2 L Uw B2 Uw2 F Fw Uw' R' U Fw D Rw D' F2 D L2 Uw' R Uw' Fw2 Uw' F' Fw D2 F Fw2 Rw Uw' D R2 L Rw' B U2 Fw Uw 
91. 58.53 Uw2 Fw' Rw' Fw' B2 R L' Uw B' Rw2 Uw U2 R2 B2 L2 R' D F U2 B' Fw Rw2 B' R Fw U' F B2 D2 B' Fw' L Fw' D L2 R' F Rw' Uw' L' 
92. 1:05.96 Rw2 D L2 D2 R' B2 L F Fw2 R2 L' U Uw' Fw Uw2 F' Fw2 U' B L2 Fw' Rw' Fw2 R' Uw' Rw' L2 Fw2 Rw' U F2 Fw' U Fw2 R2 Fw' U2 Fw2 Uw2 U' 
93. 1:08.75 U B' Uw' U' D' F2 Uw L2 F2 Uw2 U Rw2 L Uw2 Fw U' D Uw Rw2 Uw' Fw' F Rw F Fw2 L' F2 Uw2 D2 Fw' F D' Rw F' R2 B R Fw' D2 B2 
94. 1:13.73 Uw' B' D' Uw F D U' R Rw U' Fw' U D2 Rw' B R' F Uw R2 L D Fw D2 L2 Fw' R' B Uw U' Rw2 R2 Uw Rw D2 L2 U2 Rw2 U Uw2 B 
95. 1:15.41 R' L Uw L Rw' Fw L2 D Fw F2 D' F B2 Rw' B2 Uw2 R' D2 R F' Uw2 U Fw D2 Rw' Uw L' F Uw Fw' U2 R Uw' B2 F2 D' L2 Uw' F Rw' 
96. 1:17.44 L2 R2 Uw2 L' R B2 R2 Uw' L2 Rw R D2 Uw2 L2 Rw D' F2 L' F2 Fw Uw' U Fw2 D L' Uw2 U' D2 L' R' D2 Rw2 L' Uw' Fw' R U2 F L2 D' 
97. 1:15.31 B Rw' L2 B2 R' L' U L Rw' Uw R2 B' R B' R2 U' L2 B D2 B2 D' Rw' D' L' Fw L R Fw2 B' Rw' U2 Rw2 L Uw' Fw2 B L Uw2 B Rw 
98. 1:04.70 U2 D' L2 Uw2 U2 L Fw R' Rw D2 B2 Rw F2 Uw B Fw' Uw D2 L R' Uw D2 B F2 D Fw' R' Rw2 L Fw2 R Fw U Rw' D' B2 Uw2 R' D U' 
99. 1:11.48 Fw2 Rw' R' B' D U' L B Fw' L' U2 D B' U Fw L2 R' D R' Uw2 D2 R' L2 Rw' D2 F Uw2 U2 D Fw2 Rw' L2 U D' Fw2 R2 B2 Uw' Rw U 
100. 1:14.38 U2 Uw' F2 Fw' D2 R Fw' L' Uw2 Fw Rw' B' L2 R2 D L2 Uw2 D Rw D2 U F U' R L' U2 F2 B2 L' B Uw R' B2 L2 Fw2 D2 Rw2 Uw R2 L'


----------



## AlphaSheep (Nov 18, 2016)

Ghost cube was delivered at work today. I thought I'd just take it out the box to see how it turns. After 3 moves I couldn't see how to solve it and it wouldn't fit back in the box. I won't have time to figure out how to solve it for a few days. FML


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 20, 2016)

.

Average of 12: 8.01
1. 7.71 F' R2 L' D2 F U' D B2 L U F2 R2 F2 L2 B U2 B' D2 B U2 F2 
2. 7.07 R2 D R2 F2 R2 U' B2 U F2 D B' D L' R2 F' U R D' U R 
3. 7.47 L2 B' D2 B' F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F U2 L D' U R D2 F2 D' L D R 
4. (11.50) B' D L2 D' F' L2 B L D2 B' D2 R2 D2 B L2 B D2 F2 D2 
5. 8.57 R L2 F U2 D F L' D R' L2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 D F2 D' R2 B2 
6. 7.22 D2 B2 F2 R2 F2 R' U2 L' U2 F2 R' U F2 L U' R' U F' U R D' 
7. 7.93 R2 L2 B2 U L' F D' L' B U R' U' D' F2 B2 U' F2 D' R2 L2 U' 
8. 8.02 F' L2 D2 B R2 D2 F2 U2 B' F2 R2 U L' R U2 R' F U' R2 D 
9. 7.69 D L U2 R2 F D2 B' U2 D R B' R2 L2 D2 F D2 R2 F2 L2 B' U2 
10. 10.00 L' D R' L2 F R' D F2 B' U D R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 D 
11. (6.90) R2 U2 R2 B R2 B2 D2 F U2 F' L2 D F' U2 L' B' F' L2 F D2 
12. 8.43 F' B' L' D2 F D' R B' U' F R2 U' R2 F2 D2 L2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 

also avg5 from earlier:
6.95, 10, 6.65, 9.37, 6.86 -> 7.7 avg ._.


----------



## gateway cuber (Nov 20, 2016)

that moment when this happens...

14.98 Ao5 on my gans and decided it just wasn't working for me today.
switch to the GTS get the same time down to the milliseconds.......

fml


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 3, 2016)

Found a really good F2L alg and I can't remember it anymore

solves the case r' U' r U' r' U2 r U r' U r

FML (unless someone knows the alg)


----------



## sqAree (Dec 3, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> Found a really good F2L alg and I can't remember it anymore
> 
> solves the case r' U' r U' r' U2 r U r' U r
> 
> FML (unless someone knows the alg)



It's not this one (R' U R S' R' U2 R S)?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 3, 2016)

sqAree said:


> It's not this one (R' U R S' R' U2 R S)?


nope
found another alg but it's not great
r' U r U M U M' U' r' U' r

can't remember the good one I found.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 3, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> Found a really good F2L alg and I can't remember it anymore
> 
> solves the case r' U' r U' r' U2 r U r' U r
> 
> FML (unless someone knows the alg)



R' U R U Dw L U L'? insertion is hard on that case, but R' U R is a nice setup


----------



## sqAree (Dec 3, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> nope
> found another alg but it's not great
> r' U r U M U M' U' r' U' r
> 
> can't remember the good one I found.



Okay, I confused with the inverse case. As you seem to like <r,M,U>, what about this? U M' U r' U2 M' U (r' R2)


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 4, 2016)

sqAree said:


> Okay, I confused with the inverse case. As you seem to like <r,M,U>, what about this? U M' U r' U2 M' U (r' R2)



that's pretty good, but no
Found it tho
r' U r U2 r' U' r U R' U' R
yay


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 20, 2016)

1:13.something official 5x5 average with *4 PARITIES*, NR is 1:12 average, fml

Also dnfed a super good feet solve because of a tanglong cap pop, could have been NR mean and podium...


----------



## Torch (Dec 27, 2016)

Everytime I get to LL on 6x6 at ~2:15 it's double parity, whyyyyy


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 8, 2017)

I never post here but I think this one is appropriate.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 8, 2017)

Don't know if someone posted it here already, but Kevin Gerhardt got a 8.18 official OH solve, which sadly was a plus 2  would have been ER and 3rd in the world


----------



## DGCubes (Jan 8, 2017)

I average 42-45 seconds on 3x3 with feet. I was going for NR or at least 2NR at my comp yesterday, and didn't even get a sub-1 average because of nerves.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 9, 2017)

OH PB fail

16.93 U' L D' L' F' B2 R' D2 F D L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F' R2 D2 B' U2 R2

I got the bars 4c case but instead of doing U2 M2 U2, I did M2 U2 M2 U2 M2. Welp.


----------



## asacuber (Jan 13, 2017)

i got a 1.97 ao5 but the camera was not recording

*_*


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 20, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-20
avg of 12: 8.38

Time List:
1. 8.04 L2 R F R2 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F' U2 L D' L2 D2 U' R U2 F L 
2. 7.97 U' B2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 B' U' F2 L' F U2 L' D F' U 
3. 7.35 U' B2 D F2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F U L2 R D R F D2 U' R 
4. (15.10) B' U L2 D R2 D' F2 L2 D2 U' R' D' L U2 B D2 F' L F 
5. 6.66 R U F' U' B D L2 B U B2 U' F2 R2 D F2 L2 U L2 R 
6. 7.36 B' L F2 R2 U2 R B2 L2 U2 F2 R' U2 D R B2 U' R2 F R' D B2 
7. 9.43 R U' F' R' B' R L' B U' D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R U2 L D2 R F2 
8. (6.38) B D2 F2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 U L2 D2 L2 F D' U B R U' R' B 
9. 8.00 B2 D L B R2 F' U2 L2 U R L2 U2 L2 F2 L' F2 R U2 F2 
10. 8.50 R' B2 R2 B2 R U2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R' F' D' L2 U2 R U' F' U2 L' R 
11. 12.12 L2 U' B' R U2 B D2 L' D U2 R2 U2 F L2 F2 L2 F' R2 U2 B2 
12. 8.35 U F' D2 B U2 F2 D2 R2 B' R2 B R2 L' F' R B D L2 R2 U'

the 6.66 was a LL skip. Illuminati confirmed?


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 3, 2017)

Just saw the event list for Dixon Spring 2017
'nuff said.

But if enough isn't said:
Dixon is less than 2h from where I live.
There are only silly, big, cubic events (3, 4, 5, 7, OH).
There isn't Feet, BLD, Big BLDs, MBLD, Mega, FMC at all.

OH, 3x3 and 5x5 are cool, don't get me wrong, I like those events, it's just that they are so common. I can compete in those later.
[RANT]I want to improve the SR in MBLD and Feet come'n John these are your SRs too don't you want to live in a state with good SRs?
Also like I want to redeem my stupid mega average.[/RANT]
Probably wont go.

*ml


----------



## Fear (Feb 3, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> Just saw the event list for Dixon Spring 2017
> 'nuff said.


Wisconsin Winter 2017? Sweet! I'll be able to qualify for nats. 

No 3x3.


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 3, 2017)

Fear said:


> Wisconsin Winter 2017? Sweet! I'll be able to qualify for nats.
> 
> No 3x3.


I'm going to Wisconsin Winter 2017. Hoping to set MBLD SR and improve my Feet SRs.

But I like going to comps, so when another one that is pretty close has bad events, it's disappointing.


----------



## Fear (Feb 3, 2017)

I just haven't had the time yet to work on any of the events there because I really want to get good at 3x3.

Which means that I'll probably only go to nats as a spectator. Unless if there's another comp pretty soon that has it.

EDIT: I enjoy some of the events they have there (mega, Oh is ok, Sq1) but c'mon. I wish I knew bld but I'm not gonna learn that atm because I am really spending all of my effort on getting from sub 21 to sub 20.


----------



## asacuber (Feb 4, 2017)

Auf can go die
B U B L F D R2 L U B D2 R B2 L D2 R' B2 R' D2 B2
15.38. PB is 15.28

E: 2 minutes later...

L2 B U2 B' L2 D2 F' R2 D' F' U R' B' D' B F' D2 F
15.42
Ru srs or wut
At least it's fullstep PB lol


----------



## kid who cubes (Feb 4, 2017)

miniGOINGS said:


> have you ever made up an algorithm (or something that effects a part of the cube in a certain way) to realized that it could be usful just to forget what it was?


jesus yes the worst pain of all


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 4, 2017)

when you feel really confident about your multibld memo but then you finish your execution and take off your blindfold and it's a 2/5 DNF and then you go cry in the corner and wonder what to do with your life


----------



## hamfaceman (Feb 5, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-5
avg of 5: 47.94

Time List:
45.15, (DNF(39.74)), (44.88), 51.89, 46.78
PB average by 2 seconds. 45.60 without DNF. Adjacent parity in the back.
E: rolled to 49.85 ao12 at least


----------



## asacuber (Feb 5, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> when you feel really confident about your multibld memo but then you finish your execution and take off your blindfold and it's a 2/5 DNF and then you go cry in the corner and wonder what to do with your life


And then you thank your luck for giving you an official MBLD success


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 5, 2017)

asacuber said:


> And then you thank your luck for giving you an official MBLD success


my official success was actually pretty terrible honestly


----------



## WACWCA (Feb 7, 2017)

Fun story, with all the people who messed up in Nationals finals last year, I would've podiumed in 2x2 if i didn't incorrectly identify 2 EG-1 faces as EG-2 when one-looking. I needed 2.45 and my times were 4.93(misjudged face), 2.84, 2.55, (DNF misjudged face), 2.5... mightv'e even gotten 2nd


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 8, 2017)

Practicing some Feet for the upcoming competition I have.
So I'm doing really great, working on the left block and two free ce pairs appear and I'm like great! I get to the LL, and I glance at the timer; I'm at 32 seconds. My current PB is 38.
My LL is this case. I've been learning ZBLL and have knida learned this case. The case can just be solved with the algorithm I know backwards. Of course, I can't remember the alg backwards (could have for FMC though) and I just do this case. That's just my go-to COLL for CP-skip-T case. Then I have a U-perm.

50.55

By no means a bad solve, just that it could have been a PB.


----------



## asacuber (Feb 19, 2017)

1. 11.75 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' L2 R' U B' L F' R2 F' D L2 F

LL skip

ew. worst f2l ever


----------



## WACWCA (Mar 5, 2017)

2x2 R1 W/ old G3 timers
1.7ish timer doesn't start
1.7ish same timer doesn't start
Get a redo for solve 2
.679 +2
Judge resets timer
Was also a miscramble
Last do 4 more solves and timer needs multiple hits like every time

Finals
1.35 1.8 ok decent
2.8 2.4 2.8 timers won't stop


----------



## asacuber (Mar 7, 2017)

was doing OH, did f2l, accidententally stopped the timer
timer showed 9.84
ok lol
also time befor that was 19.84, lol coincidence


----------



## asacuber (Mar 10, 2017)

11.54 ll skip

nuff said


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 20, 2017)

I had 380 OH solves in csTimer last night, every PB utterly destroyed except single, though I came pretty close.

It got restarted before I could update my personal details.

But because I was freaking out over them, I remember most, just not the exact ao12 and ao50.
Which sucks because both were my first sub-18 and sub-19 respectively.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 20, 2017)

This is my biggest official FML to date, not sure what else could top it.

9.75 Square-1 single. Missacramble. Most likely will not be accepted.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 5, 2017)

FUUUUUU
oh btw (roux method)

Average of 5: 21.05
1. 19.07 U2 R2 F L2 U2 B2 F' D2 L2 R2 F R U' B F2 L U2 B' D L2 F2
2. 19.78 D2 L2 B U2 F' U2 F' R2 F2 D2 U' R' B2 R2 U2 R B U2 L' U'
3. (29.60) L2 D2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 D R' U2 R' U' B R' D2 L' F' D
4. (16.33) F' B2 R D2 F' D L B2 U2 R U2 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2
5. 24.30 B' U2 R' L U2 L2 D' R2 B' L F2 R2 F2 U2 D F2 D R2 U2 L2 F2


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 28, 2017)

one of my 7x7 main's red center pieces broke today. i have a comp in 2 days.
however, one of my friends (non-cuber) fixed it by tearing a small piece of paper, writing the word 'red' on it, and then putting it on top of the gap


----------



## Torch (Apr 28, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> one of my 7x7 main's red center pieces broke today. i have a comp in 2 days.
> however, one of my friends (non-cuber) fixed it by tearing a small piece of paper, writing the word 'red' on it, and then putting it on top of the gap



Well, I mean, Jacob rejected a 6x6 at Hendersonville that had a slightly bent center piece that protruded a little from the face
I'm sure he'll be just fine with your 7x7


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 28, 2017)

They rejected my clock at nats because one of the pins was a bit loose


----------



## Malkom (May 1, 2017)

Decided not to practice the OH Vperm for a comp last weekend, got 5/10 Vperm and didn't even make finals, something I should've been able to do pretty easily. I even failed it 2 times and one of the times I screwed up the second PLL aswell, resulting in a counting 39 (I average 19-21 at home).


----------



## asacuber (May 11, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-12
single: 22.03

Time List:
1. 22.02 (-2, 0)/(-4, 2)/(0, 3)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -1)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -2)

Duh. CO-CP skip and parity. would have been pb but messed up by doing adjadj from wrong angle


----------



## VenomCubing (May 11, 2017)

This happened about a month ago. I had just recieved my moyu magnetic skewb, and set it up with the traxxas 30k and dnm-37 that came in that order as well. My high school decided to take a field trip to the college where i take classes through ccp to play on the frisbee golf course there. It had just rained, so the ground had mud puddles everywhere. While going to the next hole, i droped my cube in the mud.


----------



## Malkom (May 11, 2017)

VenomCubing said:


> This happened about a month ago. I had just recieved my moyu magnetic skewb, and set it up with the traxxas 30k and dnm-37 that came in that order as well. My high school decided to take a field trip to the college where i take classes through ccp to play on the frisbee golf course there. It had just rained, so the ground had mud puddles everywhere. While going to the next hole, i droped my cube in the mud.


why would you bring a main to a muddy field?


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 11, 2017)

This was a while ago but I got a 31 move solution. Easy Xcross and f2l with a ll skip. It could have easily been sub 6 (if not sub 5) but I somehow got a 10.42 due to several catches and bad look ahead. FML


----------



## Malkom (May 11, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> This was a while ago but I got a 31 move solution. Easy Xcross and f2l with a ll skip. It could have easily been sub 6 (if not sub 5) but I somehow got a 10.42 due to several catches and bad look ahead. FML


are you sure it wasn't a 10.70?


----------



## VenomCubing (May 11, 2017)

Malkom said:


> why would you bring a main to a muddy field?


Simple. I didn't know it would rain. It rained while we were on the bus, so i had to hold on to my cube.


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 11, 2017)

Malkom said:


> are you sure it wasn't a 10.70?


Yep...


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 19, 2017)

Malkom said:


> a 10.70?


I have a clock 10.70.


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 19, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> I have a clock 10.70.


Clock is <3


----------



## Malkom (May 19, 2017)

Malkom said:


> are you sure it wasn't a 10.70?


WHOA WHAT, A LAST LAYER SKIP!!? NO WAY, I GOTTA REWATCH THAT!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 20, 2017)

*when you get an LL skip on clock*

on an FML note, I lost my skewb at my school today and whether I get a new one before nationals depends entirely on whether they decide to fine me for a chromebook charger that someone else just took *facepalm*

If I can't get another one I'll have to see if I can borrow someone's, which is annoying and hard and bad and stuff


----------



## Ianwubby (May 21, 2017)

Inserted the first F2L pair, and two additional F2L slots solved themselves. 5-6 second F2L.

I got nervous. I got a 2-look OLL, locked up on OLL and PLL. Final time was 12.35. Ordinarily a great time for me, but not with _that_ F2L.


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (May 23, 2017)

1:02.903 B Uw D' B' L' Fw2 D' U R Rw' Fw2 U B Uw R D2 R' L2 Fw L2 R2 U2 D2 Rw U B2 Rw B' Uw' U2 R B D R2 D2 R' Uw' Rw U' Rw2

I was at 3x3 stage at about 35 seconds, but then I got super excited and shaky and missed the sub-1. The double parity didn't help.


----------



## YouCubing (May 23, 2017)

top 3 events I'm getting worse at:
7x7
4x4
FMC

top 3 events I want to get better at:
SQ1
7x7
FMC

such is life


----------



## GenTheThief (May 26, 2017)

Megaminx singles

1:00.09
1:00.12
1:00.77

And to a lesser extent
1:01.43
1:02.32
1:02.48
1:03.69
1:03.92

All within an actually good 1:10.83 ao100


----------



## guysensei1 (May 28, 2017)

When you get a 3 move+3 tips pyra scramble and you cannot one look it fml


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 28, 2017)

Finishes the cube up to oll at 7 seconds. Messes up g perm and gets and 11.
Fml


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 30, 2017)

All my times now are trash. I can't maintain a sub-11 average. I'm giving up all hope. Fk it. *throws cube against concrete wall*


----------



## Rubix Cubix (May 30, 2017)

Finishes gluing magnets into cube, starts to assemble cube, pieces start to repel each other 

Begins removing magnets...


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 30, 2017)

10.82 ao50. Bigly depressing. Sad.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 31, 2017)

Early day solve in the commute. Easy cross, easier F2L and a sub-1 OLL into PLL Skip. Look at the timer and see a 5.

Immediately in my mind I'm already Platinum Standard and the WCA has crowned me king. I ascend to immortality and the timer goes "4... 3...", making me realize I had inspection enabled and crushing my hopes and dreams of becoming Faz Fab, Destroyer of Singles.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 31, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> *when you get an LL skip on clock*


When you get a corner skip, but don't realize it and you have a huge pause.


----------



## Draranor (May 31, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> *when you get an LL skip on clock*
> 
> on an FML note, I lost my skewb at my school today and whether I get a new one before nationals depends entirely on whether they decide to fine me for a chromebook charger that someone else just took *facepalm*
> 
> If I can't get another one I'll have to see if I can borrow someone's, which is annoying and hard and bad and stuff


You can borrow mine at nats; since I'm not competing in skewb


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 31, 2017)

Draranor said:


> You can borrow mine at nats; since I'm not competing in skewb


nah, turns out the guy gave it back, but thanks anyway


----------



## GenTheThief (May 31, 2017)

Megaminx fail mo3

59.47, 58.59, 1:06.35 = 1:01.67


----------



## Ksh13 (Jun 1, 2017)

so 6x6 is kinda frustrating

2:33.89 single with OLL parity, PB is 2:28.44. Also failed PB Mo3 after that with a 3:10 with triple parity and pop


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 4, 2017)

Today, I was on a comp doing fmc mo3. I got a pretty good 35 with the first one and 42 with the second one (not so good). Third one: I couldn't find anything good, and pretty much gave up towards the end. I started finding different f2l options and then I found an awesome one, with a premove (U). What I did, was writing it down to the end of my solution as U'. So, I somehow wrote an INVERSE PREMOVE even though the whole solution was in normal. What I found then, was a 6 move oll, with 2 moves canceling! I was at 27 moves now. Luckily enough I had an A-perm as result (only about 3 minutes left). I wrote it down, and started checking my solution. I somehow messed the execution up, 10 seconds left, but, however, I trusted that my solution was right. Time ran out, I started checking the solution again. Last move, and it's the WRONG WAY! Worst moment ever, that left me in a bad mood about the whole day.

If I hadn't been this stupid
- I would've won fmc as the only one with a mean
- I would've beat my previous comp mean by 5 moves
And
- It was so simple solution, almost linear, with just 1 pseudo block
- By inserting the corner cycle, the solution would've been even a lot better

fml.

I'm trying not to get very depressed, as I had an amazing competition when it comes to blindsolving! Also, I'm improving all the time so I'll probably smash these fmc results again by the autumn and my next comp.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jun 4, 2017)

Fractured my finger...
On my OH hand...
Well now I can only do feet. Time to git gud.


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 4, 2017)

Got a 38.67 FMC mean at a comp yesterday, tying my PB. The third solve was 23 moves to 2 edges and 2 corners unsolved, so I had to do an insertion. No problem there, except that I've never _actually_ done any insertions besides 3-cycles of corners. I ended up making what I knew was a terrible decision by setting them up like an Old Pochmann blind target and solving them like that in 16 moves. I got a 39, which is an okay solution for me, but this morning I realized I could've just as easily done a 12-move J-perm (including set-up moves) that would've canceled a move and given me a 34. If I had done that in comp, the mean would've been a 37. 

Out of curiosity, does anyone know a better way to do 2 corners and 2 edges than inserting a PLL?


----------



## asacuber (Jun 5, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Got a 38.67 FMC mean at a comp yesterday, tying my PB. The third solve was 23 moves to 2 edges and 2 corners unsolved, so I had to do an insertion. No problem there, except that I've never _actually_ done any insertions besides 3-cycles of corners. I ended up making what I knew was a terrible decision by setting them up like an Old Pochmann blind target and solving them like that in 16 moves. I got a 39, which is an okay solution for me, but this morning I realized I could've just as easily done a 12-move J-perm (including set-up moves) that would've canceled a move and given me a 34. If I had done that in comp, the mean would've been a 37.
> 
> Out of curiosity, does anyone know a better way to do 2 corners and 2 edges than inserting a PLL?



Heh, you tied me


----------



## Ronxu (Jun 5, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Out of curiosity, does anyone know a better way to do 2 corners and 2 edges than inserting a PLL?


10 move J-perm and twisted T, their mirrors, inverses and cyclic shifts.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 27, 2017)

Choked hard on an extremely easy scramble. F2l done in under 4 seconds (pb by at least a second or two), did oll, then somehow messed up a t perm. Would have been my pb single by almost a second.


----------



## vm70 (Jun 27, 2017)

I screwed up my G-perm recognitions for G and G[d] for some reason and lost a 1v1 single solve match with a friend. I average sub-19 and got a 34 second solve. He averages ~30 seconds. Over the next week, he bragged about how he beat me once.

*G-Perms: ruining your solve time since 1981.*

Edit: post glitch


----------



## asacuber (Jul 21, 2017)

potential pb fail(counting 2.4)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-21
avg of 5: 1.77

Time List:
1. 1.22 R' U2 R' F' U F' R F U2 
2. 2.43 R F' U R2 F' R F' R2 U' 
3. 1.67 R2 U' F' U2 R2 F' U' F U' 
4. (2.80) U2 R2 F2 R F U2 F2 R U2 
5. (0.81) R' U2 F2 U R' U F R2 U


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 2, 2017)

14.42, 12.91

2 cmll skips in a row, both **** times


----------



## applezfall (Aug 7, 2017)

got a 8 moves skewb solution ,started the timer did 5 moves and then dropped the skewb on the floor got a 20 secs solve
FML\


another one:I avg 30 on squan 
I get a lucky solve and I am at 12 seconds and I realized I have parity on the bottom 
FML


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 14, 2017)

why 

Average of 12: 12.13
1. 11.48 D F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 U L2 U2 F L2 D U2 L' B' U F L' U 
2. 11.55 D2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 L2 U F2 R' D B U' R' B' F2 D2 L2 R 
3. 12.47 D' F2 L2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 B2 F2 U R' D B' U' F2 U2 R F D R 
4. (18.21) R2 B2 D R2 B2 U' L2 U R2 U2 B2 L B' L F D U2 F' L' B' L 
5. 11.78 B' U2 B D2 F' L2 U2 F' L2 R2 D2 U R' B' U' R B2 F2 U2 L2 U' 
6. 11.96 L B2 L' B2 U2 R' B2 D2 L F2 R2 B' L' U' F L' B L' R F 
7. 12.77 R' D2 L' B2 D2 L' B2 L2 D2 L' F2 D R' B' D R F D' L B 
8. 11.87 R' L F2 D L' U2 R' D' B L2 U2 B2 L' U2 D2 R D2 L D2 L 
9. 11.61 L2 D2 B' D2 F2 U2 L2 F L2 U2 F' L U' F' D' F R2 D2 R' F 
10. (11.42) U2 R B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R D2 L2 R2 U' F L2 D' L' R' F2 U2 F2 D2 
11. 11.64 L2 U R2 F2 D F2 D U B2 U2 R' F U' L2 F2 L F R2 F2 
12. 14.12 F2 L2 B2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 U R2 D2 R' B R' F' L D L B F2 R


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Aug 20, 2017)

Trash solve gets publicized ugh
http://www.kcra.com/article/watch-folsom-teen-solves-rubik-s-cube-in-seconds/12035075


----------



## WACWCA (Aug 27, 2017)

Angelo Zhang 19.44+2 = 21.44 official Bld single


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 27, 2017)

4.5 Second F2L and a 9.08 second solve


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 27, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> 4.5 Second F2L and a 9.08 second solve


what I hate even more is when I get to PLL by low 5s and then it's like an E perm from the wrong angle or something

although fun fact: my previous PB sniggle (6.25) was a V perm


----------



## Malkom (Sep 9, 2017)

F2 L B2 F2 R' B2 R' B2 R2 F2 L2 B' R' B' F' D L D2 B2 D2 11.49
silliest scramble I've seen


----------



## WACWCA (Sep 10, 2017)

Drew brads counting 5.54 in 7.00 average rip. More importantly he had a 5.42 where he could have done U2 lefty sexy sledge and gotten a pll skip, instead he did a right sexy sledge and got a y perm, idk how much that cost him but he would possibly have gotten wr


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Sep 27, 2017)

After 5 competitions my 2x2 PB single is 2.49 and PB average is 3.04.

The average is #557 WR and the single #2751 
Average is #23 CR and single is #85 CR

Lol

I do this all the time


----------



## DGCubes (Sep 27, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> What event?





FastCubeMaster said:


> ...my 2x2 PB...



Lol


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 28, 2017)

Rubix Cubix said:


> Finishes gluing magnets into cube, starts to assemble cube, pieces start to repel each other
> 
> Begins removing magnets...


Thats why you use one piece as a template for the rest


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 16, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-16
avg of 12: 8.97

Time List:
1. 8.78 U L F B L2 F2 L D' B F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 U D B2 U 
2. 8.99 F' U2 F' D2 R2 D2 L2 B' L2 F2 L R D' B F2 U B2 L' U' L' 
3. 9.02 R' B2 L' U2 R U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B U2 L' F' L' D' L F' R U' 
4. 8.59 L U F2 D' B2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' U2 L U L' R' F' D' L2 U R2 
5. 9.49 L U F2 D2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 R2 B' L2 R' F' D2 F' D2 U' F2 
6. 8.69 F L U' F2 R B U R U2 D' F2 D F2 B2 U2 R2 U L2 
7. 9.03 R D2 R D2 F2 L' F2 R2 F2 D2 L B' U' F L F2 U R D L R2 
8. 8.23 F L2 R2 F2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L' B' U2 L2 U2 F' L D R2 
9. (7.12) F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D U L2 F2 U' L D B F' U2 L D' B2 R2 F D' 
10. (10.83) F' U B2 D' F' L' F' B L' R2 U R2 D B2 U2 B2 D B2 D B2 
11. 9.21 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 D' F D U' R' F' D' F U' B D 
12. 9.63 B L2 R2 B' U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 B' L B D2 R B' D R F' L' D'

Arrrrgh so smooth but 0.01 off PB


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 16, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-16
> avg of 12: 8.97
> 
> Time List:
> ...


n00b


----------



## Underwatercuber (Oct 16, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Today I decided to put down my amazing UM because Gan partnered with Rubiks who sued the cubicle. FML.


Gan also partnered with the cubicle...and now Rubik’s is suing them because they sell cubes including Gan cubes.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 16, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Gan also partnered with the cubicle...and now Rubik’s is suing them because they sell cubes including Gan cubes.


Tfw
wtf


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 16, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> n00b


Later that night I *TIED MY AO50 PB!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 16, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Later that night I *TIED MY AO50 PB!!!!!!!!!!!*



That’s gotta hurt.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 16, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> That’s gotta hurt.


I did that recently:
 
and this was even more annoying:


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 16, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I did that recently:
> View attachment 8499
> and this was even more annoying:
> View attachment 8500



Woah, that stinks!


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Oct 17, 2017)

Today I was on the verge of getting a pure sub-20 ao5.

I'll just let the times explain itself. FML.
18.12, 18.70, 19.40, (15.48), (48.39).


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 17, 2017)

Mellis Ferton said:


> Today I was on the verge of getting a pure sub-20 ao5.
> 
> I'll just let the times explain itself. FML.
> 18.12, 18.70, 19.40, (15.48), (48.39).


ouch lol

me at a comp back when I averaged high 10s:
10.31 *aight pretty good*
10.79 *could've done better but ok*
10.68 *surprisingly mediocre. this never happens wtf*
10.71 *dang I'm consistent *
17.99 *fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu*


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Oct 17, 2017)

Back when I averaged 26 seconds, I was trying to break that 20 second barrier. Was practicing for my competition that was in about a week. Okay decent solve... F2L in 12 seconds? I never do that! Oh 2 look OLL... omg I'm at 15!! AND A J PERM! OMG I GOT THIS! Wait... what's the J Perm alg? No this is the easiest! Ahh! Beginners Corner Orientation! CMON!! Got a 20.04. FML.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 24, 2017)

Ok so with my rad new 6x6 (wuhua v2) this happened
1:24 centres 
58 edges 
*57 3x3 stage*

3:19 single 

(PB is 2:55)

No more is to be said


----------



## whatshisbucket (Oct 24, 2017)

so I average 20-21 but I saw 2 F2L pairs in inspection and then finished F2L in <7 seconds. But then I got a bad OLL case and executed it badly and then got an F-perm and executed it badly so I got a 14.52. 

Also finished a quick solve with and H perm only to miss the last M' and get a 14.11 DNF (PB is 14.08)


----------



## joshsailscga (Jan 4, 2018)

Someday I will get a sub-11 ao12. Today is not that day:

Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-4
avg of 12: 11.46

Time List:
1. 10.94 L U F U' B R2 B U L' F' L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 B' R2 B2 R2 F U' 
2. 10.39 D F2 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 D' U' L' B2 F' R' D R' F' U' F2 D' 
3. 10.20 U L' B' U2 L D' F2 U' R' F2 B' R2 B' R2 U2 D2 L2 B U2 L2 
4. 10.97 F2 U' B2 U R2 D B2 D' B2 D R2 L F D' B U2 L' R2 B' F' 
5. 11.00 F2 L2 D L2 U B2 L2 U B2 L2 B' L B F' L' F D R F' U 
6. 10.36 R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R' U2 R F2 L' D2 U' F2 D' F' R2 D F2 D2 F2 
7. (10.01) D2 B2 U F D B2 L F R' F2 B2 R' B2 L F2 R B2 L D2 
8. 13.13 L' U B2 F2 D B2 D2 U' R2 F2 D R B' D' F2 U B' D R2 
9. 12.95 D2 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 D U2 F2 D F D2 L D2 R B L R2 D2 B 
10. (15.62) D2 F L2 F2 D2 R2 B' L2 F' R2 B D U2 R' D' U' B' D2 F' R' 
11. 13.31 L' F' L D L U' B R F D' B2 R F2 D2 R2 F2 B2 L' D2 F2 
12. 11.36 D B' D2 F' D2 R' F2 U R F' R2 D2 B D2 B2 L2 U2 F' D2


----------



## Ianwubby (Jan 25, 2018)

Not from today, but at a competition from a couple weeks ago, the 7x7 cutoff was 5 minutes, and I got a 4:59.68... DNF.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jan 26, 2018)

I Got 4th place in skewb at Wolfpack winter 2018 by .03 seconds ):


----------



## MattP98 (Jan 26, 2018)

Ianwubby said:


> Not from today, but at a competition from a couple weeks ago, the 7x7 cutoff was 5 minutes, and I got a 4:59.68... DNF.


Know your pain dude. Made 6x6 cutoff at my last comp (5:00) and the cube exploded on l4e on my last solve. All the upcoming UK 6x6 and 7x7 cutoffs have now reduced by a minute.. No mean for me for a while.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Feb 20, 2018)

best skewb avg ever

Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-19
avg of 5: 9.00

Time List:
1. 3.48 R' B' L R U' L U B' 
2. (24.28) L' B R' B' L R' B L' R' 
3. 4.76 B L U' B L' R' L' B' R 
4. 18.77 L' R' L' R U B R B' 
5. (3.15) R B L' U' B U' L' R U'


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 21, 2018)

I missed 3x3 finals at SNS by 1 place..... by 0.01 seconds.


----------



## asacuber (Mar 13, 2018)

no crap...


Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-14
avg of 5: 2.52

Time List:
1. (0.68) U R2 U2 F' U2 F U2 R2 U2 
2. (4.72+) R F R2 U' R F' R2 F2 U' 
3. 1.00 F2 R' F' R' U' F U' R U2 
4. 2.08 U2 F R' F' U2 F2 U' R U 
5. 4.47 U2 R' U2 F U' F U2 R' F


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Mar 22, 2018)

Im working for a sub 15 average of 12 and just got

1. 14.927 B' D' L F R' U2 F D' U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L U2 R F2 R
2. 15.759 U2 D B2 R' F2 D R2 F' R' B2 R' D2 R' D2 R' F2 L2 D2 R F'
3. 15.902 L2 D L2 F2 D' F2 D U2 B2 R2 B' D L' F2 U' B2 L' D R'
4. 14.043 D' B' L2 F2 D2 U2 F' D2 U2 R2 U2 F' U B R U F' L F U
5. 14.277 R' L2 B' D2 L2 R2 F L2 B' D2 B' R2 D' R2 F' U L B D U B2
6. 15.175 L B2 R2 D R2 D L2 U' R2 U R2 F2 B R' D B' F' U R2 D2 L2
7. 14.655 U F D2 F' U2 B2 D2 L2 B' U2 B R2 L U' L2 U2 B R' B' D2 B'
8. 15.319 F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F' D2 F' D' L' B D' U L' U' B2 F' U
9. 14.852 U' L B2 D' F' L B2 L2 B' D B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B U2 B L2
10. 13.623 F2 D B2 R2 U R2 U L2 B2 R2 L' F' R2 B' R' B R2 F'
11. 17.974 U' R' B R2 D L F2 B2 R B2 U2 R2 D2 F D2 L2 B' L2 F' B2 U
12. 15.131 R U B R U' L F2 U2 L R2 F2 D2 B L2 U2 F' R2 L2 U2 F

= 15.004 average of 12

Edit: did 2 more solve and got 
15.001 average of 12, then a 14.88 average of 12 so yay!


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 22, 2018)

Ianwubby said:


> Not from today, but at a competition from a couple weeks ago, the 7x7 cutoff was 5 minutes, and I got a 4:59.68... DNF.


I don't usually look at this thread. I set up a competition in January, largely so I could get official times. I was running 7:20 on 7x7, 8:00 cutoff, 10:00 time limit. Massive pop on l2c my first solve, reassembled the cube, timer shut off at 10:00 midway through PLL.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 23, 2018)

just realized this

my past 4 competitions with 2x2:

+2ed out of finals at nats (CubingUSA Nationals 2017)
took several seconds to recognize a cll, caused me to miss podium (St. Boois 2017)
+2ed out of podium (KCubing Fall 2017)
+2ed and dnfed out of podium (SCC Winter 2018)


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 23, 2018)

7X7 explosion.


----------



## ToastasaurusCuber (Mar 23, 2018)

*Gets PLL skip a second before PB* 
*AUFs wrong*
*+2*


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Apr 15, 2018)

*Gets 9.649* YAY FIRST SUB 10, PB BY OVER A SECOND *looks at the cube* PLUS TWO *dies*


----------



## AidanNoogie (Apr 16, 2018)

In 3x3 finals I got a 10.09 then a 9.53 so i was on the road for a sub 10 avg but then someone got a 4.74 and someone else got a 3.27 but the scrambler gave them both easy scrambles and the delegate didn't know who else was effected by the scrambler so they had to restart finals I still got a 10.62 pb avg and 8.84 pb single but I could've got a sub 10 avg


----------



## WACWCA (Apr 21, 2018)

Brian Johnson official 2x2 today- 
X.xx
1.14
1.52 + 2 = 3.52
1.19 +2 = 3.19
1.00


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 22, 2018)

Today, I was surprised when I saw that the stackmat read 1:08 when I finished 4x4. That was about to be my new PB, but then, I noticed I had a +2. FML


----------



## THERAGINGCYCLOPS (Apr 22, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> Today, I was surprised when I saw that the stackmat read 1:08 when I finished 4x4. That was about to be my new PB, but then, I noticed I had a +2. FML


Same. Nearly got a OH pb of 30 seconds by I got a +2 
(I suck at OH cuz I don't really practice it a lot)


----------



## Eelephant (Apr 28, 2018)

I'm a 47 year old grey beard. Sitting in the dentist office waiting room cubing with a timer on my phone while my son was at his appointment. Small child and his grandpa walk in. Small child making noises about "where is the toy basket". Grandpa says he doesn't think there is one. Small child stops, points at me and yells in a very loud voice "but HE has a toy!!!!".... sigh....


----------



## asacuber (Jul 2, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-7-2
avg of 12: 1.72

Time List:
1. 1.68 R U' F U2 F U' F R' U2 
2. 1.34 U' R F R2 U2 F U2 F' U' 
3. 0.95 U R' F U R' U R2 U' F' 
4. 1.41 U2 F' U F2 U2 R' F' R F' U' 
5. 1.65 U2 F R2 U' F R U R2 F' 
6. (3.64+) F R' F U' F' R' F2 U F' 
7. 1.48 R2 U2 R F' U2 F U R' F' 
8. (0.87) U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F' U' 
9. 1.69 U' F U R2 U R2 U R U' 
10. 1.95 R F U R2 F' R2 F' U2 R' U 
11. 3.35 R2 F' U2 R' U F2 U' F U' 
12. 1.70 F' R' U F2 R' F' U2 R F'

1.55 w/o +2, counting sub 1, been trying for sub 1.6 since like a year?


----------



## asacuber (Oct 6, 2018)

My 1.69 official 2x2 avg was dqed, bad timer stop


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Oct 6, 2018)

Planned a xxeocross in inspection, botched the rest of the solve...


----------



## AidanNoogie (Oct 7, 2018)

My goal for 3x3 at MIT was a sub 10 avg and sub 8 single. I got a 10.07 avg and a 8.08 single...


----------



## asacuber (Dec 8, 2018)

When FMC Asia was announced,the Indian locations were not up so i assumed fmc asia didnt have india this time. today i check on the wca and cubecomps to find out that there indeed were a few locations in india, one of which i could have most probably attended. 
my next fmc comp is definitely not in the next 2 months or so
meaning i wont have an fmc official result since may 2018
sigh


----------



## willtri4 (Dec 21, 2018)

Just +2'd my way out of my first PB ao5 in months. Would have been a half-second drop too.


----------



## Metallic Silver (Dec 21, 2018)

I've been bumped down to 4th place on Skewb at a comp. FML


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Dec 21, 2018)

Missed a sub 20 in competition with a +2 FML


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 21, 2018)

DNFed a 4x4 PB single because I missed a PLL parity. FML.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Dec 28, 2018)

I would have had a 1.89 pyra average without a timer reset. PB is still 2.02.


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 4, 2019)

*Spams J perms and R perms as fidget moves*
*Gets pretty good at J and R perms*

*Uses ZBLL or COLL and doesn't gets PLLs in actual solves*


----------



## Brady2335 (Feb 4, 2019)

At comp I was trying so hard to meet 4x4 cutoff of 1:30 that I stopped the timer at 1:25 thinking it was solved. The judge then showed me the adjacent pll parity I missed in the back. Fml


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 17, 2019)

Ahh yes, some days you are not meant to do well in cubing; For example, today I was at a comp and it started off well with a Sq1 official PB average...and that was it. 
Some moment that stood out were
1. I DNF'ed my 2x2 average, and that was the first time ever doing that.
2. DNF'ed all 3x3 BLD attempts, and the FML about that was on my second solve I would have gotten a 2:02 single, but it was off by a twisted corner, but had I gotten it I would have podiumed in BLD (at 3rd) and would have gotten a official PB single by 1 minute, Noooooo!!
3. Megaminx cutoff was 1:45 at the comp, and my first time was 1:45.02 grrrrr!!! and my second solve was 1:45.80 grrrr!!! that hurts.

O well, the comp was fun as a whole and I got to meet several new cubers, so that was nice.


----------



## n-perm (Feb 24, 2019)

to start this thread of I'm gonna say i REALLY regret popping out the edge of my souvenier
cube from london. the cube is so tight and i just can't get this one stupid corner in!


----------



## asacuber (Mar 6, 2019)

last 10 solves though...



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2019-03-06
avg of 50: 1.91

Time List:
1. 1.23 F U' R F' R U2 F2 U' R U'
2. 2.23 F2 U R2 F' U' R' F R' U2 R'
3. 1.24 R U F R' U2 F2 U' R2 U
4. 2.76 F U2 R2 F2 R' F' U2 F U2
5. 1.30 R2 U F R2 U' R F U2 R'
6. 1.84 U R U R' U F2 U' R F'
7. 1.37 F' R2 U F2 U' R' U' R2 U2
8. 1.58 F' U F2 R F' R' U R2 U'
9. 1.52 F' R F2 U2 F' U2 F R2 F'
10. 1.99 F U' F' U' R2 F R U2 R U'
11. 1.50 U F U' R' U R' U2 R' U
12. 1.35 F' R' F2 U F R' F2 U2 F' U2
13. 2.64 U F R' U' F U R2 U2 F'
14. 1.64 F' R' F' U' R2 U' R U' R2 U'
15. 1.42 F' U2 F2 U' F R2 U F' R'
16. 1.65 R U' R U2 R U' R2 U2 F'
17. 1.59 R' U' F2 R F U F2 R2 U
18. (1.18) U2 F' U2 F U' F2 U F2 U2
19. 1.47 R2 F' U2 R U' F2 R' U2 R
20. 1.82 U F U2 F' R' F2 R2 F' U
21. 1.60 F2 R U F' U2 F U' F R'
22. 3.91+ R F2 U2 F' U' F R' F2 R U2
23. 1.59 F2 R2 U F' R2 F U2 R2 U2
24. 1.50 F R F R U R' U2 R U2
25. 1.62 F2 U' R' F R' U F R2 U2
26. 4.64 U' F2 R' F R2 U2 R2 U' F2
27. 1.80 F2 U2 R U' F' U R2 U R'
28. 1.28 F2 U' R' F U' F R U' F'
29. 1.80 R' F R F2 R2 U2 R' F R
30. 1.48 R' F U2 F' R F2 R U' R'
31. 1.79 U F R' U F R U2 R' U'
32. (1.17) R2 U F U2 R' U F U' R2
33. 2.06 R F R U' F2 U F' U F'
34. 2.80 F' U R2 F' U' R2 U2 R' U2
35. 1.64 R' F' R2 U F U2 F R' F2
36. 1.66 R' F' R' U2 F U' F U R2
37. 1.52 R2 F U' R U' F2 R U R'
38. (1.09) U2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U2 R' U2
39. 1.82 F U' F2 R2 F' U2 F2 U' R'
40. 3.82+ U R' U2 F' U2 F' R2 F' U2
41. 2.05 R' F U' F U' F2 R' U' R
42. 2.76 R' F' R2 F' R' F U R' U
43. 1.67 R' U2 F R' U' F' U R U'
44. 1.67 U' F U' F R2 F' R2 U2 F' U'
45. (4.93+) U' R U' R2 U2 R' U2 F2 U2
46. (5.22+) F U2 R F' U F2 U2 R' U'
47. 2.10 F2 R U' F' U R' U2 R2 U2
48. (DNF(1.25)) U' F R F U2 R F' U2 F'
49. 1.55 U F' U R' U2 F R2 F' U2
50. 1.98 R' F' R F' R2 U F' U2 R2



would have at least been 1.75 or below


----------



## AegisSharp (Mar 7, 2019)

So I was practicing 2x2 at school. One of my friends wanted to borrow it so I lent it to him. I got it back later, started solving it then noticed I had a corner twist. I tried to twist the corner back, but it didn't want to go. I disassembled the rest of the cube to find that I had unfortunately attempted to twist back the piece which is attached to the core and had ended up twisting the stalk in the process. Now I don't have a 2x2.

The following stories happened to my friend, which shows what happens when you bring an expensive cube to school.
1. He brought his Gan X to school inside the box that it comes with to protect it. During break, one of our friends dropped the box and seemed to break the latch. Luckily it was not permanently broken and the box still worked once he pushed it back into place.
2. Later during lunch, we were cubing and someone started chucking pieces of bread at his cube, almost getting a piece inside of it. However, he did stop once we told him how expensive the cube was.


----------



## MattP98 (Apr 4, 2019)

Had my clock set up as well as it's ever been and finally broke through in comp last weekend with a 7.01 average in round 1 after a couple of weeks averaging the best I ever have at home.

Unfortunately, it then fell out of my pocket when I was retrieving my 7x7 from my bag (an event I don't particularly practise) and was damaged before the final. I must have opened it 50+ times and spent over 6 hours trying to fix it since the weekend and so far have had no luck. I have two comps with clock in the next 3 weeks and then nothing until June, and I can't get my times back down. FML


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (May 29, 2019)

I traded for a mofang 4x4 and it is missing some internal pieces... yup, it pops...


----------



## CarterK (May 30, 2019)

Counting 1.98 2.28 4.40 on skewb officially


----------



## PugCuber (May 30, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> DNFed a 4x4 PB single because I missed a PLL parody. FML.


PARODY WTF FML
It’s Parity.


----------



## Competition Cuber (May 30, 2019)

PugCuber said:


> PARODY WTF FML
> It’s Parity.


Any reason you quoted a typo from six months ago? I'd say thanks, but....


----------



## asacuber (Jul 10, 2019)

pretty weird average... shouldve been low 1.5 to sub 1.5 ez

Generated By csTimer on 2019-07-10
avg of 12: 1.81

Time List:
1. 1.12 F U' R' F2 U2 F' U' R' U' 
2. (2.93) R U' F2 U' F U2 F2 R' U2 
3. 1.10 F R F2 R F' R F R2 U 
4. 2.68 F' R F R2 F2 R' F' U' R' 
5. 1.66 F' R F2 R F U F2 R' U' 
6. (0.90) U F' U' R U' R' F U' F' 
7. 2.02 U' R2 U R2 U' F' R' U' R 
8. 2.73 R' F' U F' U' R F2 U F' U' 
9. 2.34 U R F2 R' F2 U F U2 F2 U' 
10. 1.71 F2 R2 U' F U2 R' U' R2 U' 
11. 1.28 F2 R2 U' R' U F2 U' R U2 
12. 1.49 R U2 R F' R U R' F R U2


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jul 10, 2019)

At a comp in November last year, I got 4th place in half of the events at the comp


----------



## asacuber (Jul 26, 2019)

1.72 ao50 with 3 +2s (one of which was a sub1, giving me a counting sub 1 in that ao12/ao5), a DNF (didnt start timer, would've been 1.7ish) and a 3 fail.
1.61 w/o penalties



Spoiler: oof



Generated By csTimer on 2019-07-26
avg of 50: 1.72

Time List:
1. 1.49 F' R' U F R2 U' F' R2 F'
2. 1.79 U2 R U' F U' R F' R2 U2
3. 1.50 U2 R' F2 U' R U R2 F2 U
4. 1.47 R F U' R2 U' R2 F U F U'
5. 1.81 R' U2 F U2 F' U2 F2 R' F'
6. 1.72 R F' U2 F' U F2 U' F2 R
7. (0.79) R F U2 F' U' R U F U2
8. 3.38+ F2 R U R' U2 R' F2 R F' U
9. 1.59 U F' R F2 R U2 F' U2 F
10. 1.45 U2 R' F2 R2 U F2 U' F' U2
11. 1.35 R' U' R2 U R2 F2 R' F U
12. 1.81 R' F' R U F2 R' F R' U
13. 2.61 F' U2 F2 U' F U R U R2
14. 1.78 R F' R U2 F' U' F2 R F'
15. 1.71 R2 F2 U2 R' F U' R U' R
16. 1.61 U2 F2 R F U2 R2 U' R U
17. 1.64 F R U2 F' U F R U R U'
18. 1.55 F U R U' F R2 U F' U2
19. 1.49 F2 U2 R' F U R' U F' U'
20. (3.81+) R' F R' U' F U F2 R' U'
21. 1.73 F' U' F2 R U R F2 U' F2
22. 1.67 F R' U2 R' U' R U' R U'
23. 1.57 R2 U F' U2 F U F2 R' U
24. 1.78 F' U2 F R' F' U R U' R2
25. 1.65 F' R' F2 U R F2 R' F R'
26. 1.61 R F2 R U2 F2 U R2 U' R'
27. 1.71 R F' U2 F' U R' F U R'
28. 1.28 R2 U2 R' F' U2 R2 U' R2 U
29. 1.88 U' R2 F' U2 F2 U' R' F R'
30. 1.34 F R' F U2 F R U' R' U'
31. 1.54 R F2 R2 U' F' R2 F2 U2 F'
32. 1.65 F' U' F U2 F U R U2 F2 U'
33. 1.61 R U' R U2 R' F R F' R2
34. 1.64 F' R2 U F' R2 U R F2 U2
35. 2.07 U R' F2 R' U' R U' F U2
36. (0.89) R2 U F R F2 R U' F' U'
37. 1.67 F2 R' F R U2 R F' R' U2
38. 2.22 U F' U' F' R F2 R U R U'
39. 2.98+ R F U F R U2 F R' U'
40. 1.84 U' R2 F' U' R' F R U' F
41. 1.36 R' U' R F U' F R2 F' U'
42. 1.38 U' R U' R' F R2 U2 F' R' U'
43. (3.39) R2 F R' F2 R' F2 U F' R'
44. 1.45 F' R' F R2 U' R' U R2 U2
45. 1.52 R' F2 R' F' R F2 U' R' U
46. 1.63 F R F2 R' F2 R' U' F2 R' U
47. 1.24 U F2 U' F' R2 U2 R' U F'
48. (1.09) R2 U2 R' F' R F' U R' U
49. 1.94 R F2 R F2 R U R' F' U'
50. (DNF(2.00)) R2 F2 R' U2 R U2 F' U R'



how is this pb


----------



## MattP98 (Jul 28, 2019)

Leeds Open today had the easiest clock scramble ever. Sam Spendla got 3.98, James Molloy got 4.38, and several others got low/mid 5s. I was scrambling at the time and didn't get it - 5.32 first try. As a bonus, also had a near FML of an average where the first 4 solves were 6.85, 8.14, DNF(7.00, off by 1 corner), 6.63. Actually glad the last solve was a 9, as if it'd been another 6 I would have been really frustrated.


----------



## asacuber (Aug 16, 2019)

4.35 3x3 DNF by 3 moves
my pb is 6.11...


----------



## PugCuber (Aug 16, 2019)

asacuber said:


> 4.35 3x3 DNF by 3 moves
> my pb is 6.11...


*Presses F*


----------



## Electrical (Aug 16, 2019)

I got an LL skip and still didn't even beat my PB... Fml


----------



## RouxCuber (Aug 20, 2019)

I've been doing quite poorly in OH recently and I'm really stuck at a low 12 global average 


Spoiler: a bad 13.39 ao5


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 20, 2019)

Tudor Lin said:


> I've been doing quite poorly in OH recently and I'm really stuck at a low 12 global average
> 
> 
> Spoiler: a bad 13.39 ao5


I’ve been doing quite poorly in OH recently and I’m really stuck at a barely sub-30 global average.


----------



## RouxCuber (Aug 20, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> I’ve been doing quite poorly in OH recently and I’m really stuck at a barely sub-30 global average.


Do you use CFOP?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 20, 2019)

Tudor Lin said:


> Do you use CFOP?


Yeah


----------



## asacuber (Sep 13, 2019)

within the span of 8 scrambles i got:

(lost scramble) solution: U2 R U R' U- 0.67 DNF after that:
U F' U2 F U' F2 U2 F2 U' 0.79 
U' F2 U R2 U F2 U R2 U' cube drop + 1.30
F R F' U F U2 R2 F U2 CUBE DROP 1.66

I still dont have a sub wr avg

Generated By csTimer on 2019-09-13
solves/total: 6/6

single
best: 0.79
worst: 3.36

mean of 3
current: 1.41 (σ = 0.11)
best: 1.41 (σ = 0.11)

avg of 5
current: 1.58 (σ = 0.20)
best: 1.51 (σ = 0.27)

Average: 1.51 (σ = 0.22)
Mean: 1.70

Time List:
1. 0.79 U F' U2 F U' F2 U2 F2 U' 
2. 3.36 U F' U2 F' R' U R' F2 R2 
3. 1.81 R U R U F' R F2 U2 R' 
4. 1.43 F U2 F' U F' R2 F2 U F' U' 
5. 1.30 U' F2 U R2 U F2 U R2 U' 
6. 1.51 F R U R2 F2 U2 F' R F' R
7. idrc


----------



## Underwatercuber (Sep 13, 2019)

asacuber said:


> within the span of 8 scrambles i got:
> 
> (lost scramble) solution: U2 R U R' U- 0.67 DNF after that:
> U F' U2 F U' F2 U2 F2 U' 0.79
> ...


Recons?


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 14, 2019)

Got a PLL skip on megaminx today. The solve was a 43. I average 38.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Sep 14, 2019)

got 2 dnfs in a row and then overall pb single at a comp(not dnfed) it would have been a great avg
FML


----------



## Skittleskp (Sep 14, 2019)

I left my squan at school and i have to wait the weekend...FML


----------



## asacuber (Sep 14, 2019)

Underwatercuber said:


> Recons?


0.79: y' U' R2 U' R' U2 R U'
rest are self eplanatory


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 14, 2019)

Got all my cubes confisctated as soon as I walked into class. FML


----------



## asacuber (Sep 24, 2019)

Generated By csTimer on 2019-09-24
single: 7.93

Time List:
1. 7.93+ D2 R' D2 R F2 D2 U2 L' F2 D2 L' R U' F L' F U' L B2 D2

i dont even... fullstep too


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 24, 2019)

I got a one move cross and easy F2L but messed up my LL with a gperm!


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 24, 2019)

On a possible pb breaking solve, I hear my brother call my name. I don't respond, focusing on the solve, and he comes up to me, almost right in my face, and continues talking to me. I lock up, continue, lock up, messup an alg, finally slamming my cube down, and screaming in his face.
FML


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 24, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> On a possible pb breaking solve, I hear my brother call my name. I don't respond, focusing on the solve, and he comes up to me, almost right in my face, and continues talking to me. I lock up, continue, lock up, messup an alg, finally slamming my cube down, and screaming in his face.
> FML


My mum shut my computer when I was in the middle of a good solve once....


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 25, 2019)

Just fo this scramble and you'll know what I mean. I messed it up to the point of almost chucking a tantrum and cursing my head off

L2 B2 L2 D F2 R2 D' B2 F2 U R' F D' F' D' L' R2 D' B


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 26, 2019)

After putting my Gan 356 X in my pocket, I only realised that my pocket also contained much dirt and charcoal, which spread through my cube as I turned it. now I have to clean it out. FML


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 26, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> After putting my Gan 356 X in my pocket, I only realised that my pocket also contained much dirt and charcoal, which spread through my cube as I turned it. now I have to clean it out. FML


Haha now when I get a gan x mine will be better lol!


----------



## asacuber (Nov 1, 2019)

apparently the best time to hold FMC Asia is just before my unit test *sigh*


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 1, 2019)

Today I broke my 5x5 PB with a 1:13.76
A little while after that I had a REALLY good solve.
I didn't look on the timer but I knew it was good so I was shaking doing the OLL. Then I got an anti clockwise U-Perm and missed the M2' at the end, I only did M' -> DNF
The time was 1:07.50 :-(


----------



## Cuberstache (Nov 1, 2019)

U' L2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D' B U' R U' B2 L2 R U' L2

x2 // Inspection
R' F y U R2 U' R2' D2 // XCross
U L' U L // 2nd Pair
y' U' L' U L // 3rd Pair
y U R U' R' U y' R' U2 R U' R B' R' B // 4th Pair
U // Last Layer

30 moves/7.37s = 4.07 TPS

I average 10, so 4.07 TPS is trash. This lucky of a solve should have been a 5 easy. My PB is 6.48.


----------



## jo1215 (Nov 18, 2019)

B' D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F' D2 F R2 D2 U L U2 F' R2 U' B' U' F2
x2 y
D L R' D' R
U R U' R' y L U L'
R U R'
L' U2 L U' L' U L U L' U' L
R' U' R
r U R' U R U2 r' 
predicted the pll skip but not the auf, finished oll at 5.5, stopped the timer at 6.4 still not having done the auf


----------



## asacuber (Nov 28, 2019)

3.3x avg on ss weekly comp and 2.75 on cubingtime for 2x2

i don't even know what to say lol


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 28, 2019)

Can I just ask, what does FML mean? Facepalm, right? If so it should be FLM, FacepaLM


----------



## Cuberstache (Nov 28, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> Can I just ask, what does FML mean? Facepalm, right? If so it should be FLM, FacepaLM


FML = F*** My Life


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 28, 2019)

CuberStache said:


> FML = F*** My Life


Oh ok.


----------



## fortissim2 (Dec 4, 2019)

Today I choked a very good solve and failed potential sub-7.5. FML.

D F U B R B2 L F2 U' F' L2 D2 B U2 B' R2 U2 F U2
y x'
R D F R2' x' // cross
U2' R U R' y L U L' // F2L1
L' U2 L U L' U' L // F2L2
y U R U' R' // F2L3
y L U L' // F2L4
U2' R U R' U R U2' R' // COLL
M2' U M U2' M' U M2' U' // ELL

Basically what happened is that I locked up on my sune, which got me into a bad grip to the U-perm and then ruining the rest of the solve. Whatever, it's not like it's my first time...


----------



## asacuber (Dec 30, 2019)

Generated By csTimer on 2019-12-30
avg of 5: 3.10

Time List:
1. 2.34 U L B U' B' R' B' L' l' b' u 
2. 1.96 R' U' R U B' U L U' b u 
3. (1.83) R B' U L R' B U' R' B l' r b' u' 
4. (5.86) B' U B R' B U' B' L' l r b' u 
5. 5.01 B U L B L' U' R U' l' u

pb is 2.6 something


----------



## asacuber (Mar 26, 2020)

Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2020-03-26
solves/total: 32/33

single
best: 0.80
worst: 9.00

mean of 3
current: 2.65 (σ = 1.04)
best: 1.34 (σ = 0.25)

avg of 5
current: 1.95 (σ = 0.81)
best: 1.37 (σ = 0.20)

avg of 12
current: 1.85 (σ = 0.76)
best: 1.50 (σ = 0.18)

avg of 25
current: 1.76 (σ = 0.59)
best: 1.58 (σ = 0.33)

Average: 1.72 (σ = 0.53)
Mean: 1.90

Time List:
1. 1.94 U F2 U F2 R' F' R2 F2 R' F2 
2. 1.49 R' F' U F' U2 F2 R F' R2 
3. 1.44 U R' F' U' R' U2 R' U F 
4. 2.24 F2 R' U' F' U F R' F U' 
5. 1.53 F R F U2 R' U' R2 F U 
6. 1.35 F R2 F U' R2 U2 F' R' U 
7. 1.63 F U2 F R U2 F' R F' R' 
8. 1.32 R F R' F U2 R2 U' F U2 F' 
9. 1.17 R F U R2 F2 U2 F' R2 F2 
10. 1.63 F' R U2 F2 R' U F U' R' 
11. 1.22 F R' U2 F2 R' F U F' U 
12. 1.81 U2 R U' R2 U' F2 U F' R 
13. 1.59 U F' U F2 R' F' U F2 R2 
14. 9.00 R2 U' F U2 F U2 R U' F2 
15. 1.23 U2 F' R U R U F' U2 R' 
16. 1.77 U' F2 U F R2 U2 F' U R F' 
17. 2.37 U2 F R U' F2 R' F U R' 
18. 1.36 R' F2 U2 F' U' F2 U' R U2 
19. 0.80 F' U F' U2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 
20. 2.27 U R' F2 R2 F' U2 F2 R' F' 
21. 1.97 U' F R' U2 R2 U' F' R U 
22. 1.73 U F U2 R' F' R' F R2 U' R2 
23. 1.56 R' U2 R' F' U' F' U R' F2 
24. DNF(1.51) U2 F R' F2 R U2 R U' R' F2 
25. 1.38 U' F U2 F U R2 F U F2 U' 
26. 1.07 R' U' F R' F2 U F R U2 
27. 1.69 U' F2 U2 R F' R' U F' R2 U 
28. 1.56 U' F U2 F' U2 F' R' F R 
29. 1.16 U' F2 U R2 U F R' F2 U2 
30. 1.45 R' F2 U2 R2 U' R U' F2 U' 
31. 1.51 R2 U' F' U' F U2 R' F U' F' 
32. 2.88 U2 F2 U F2 U R2 U' F2 R2 
33. 3.56 R U R2 U F U2 F2 R' F2


pretty bad throw, but im getting there


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 26, 2020)

1. 9.75 L' B2 L' R2 U2 R B2 F2 R D2 B' U' L' B' U2 B F' L F'
Easy scramble
White bottom orange front
R' F R2 (PRESERVES pair at back and front)
y U L' U L
idk why i didnt insert from back but anyway y2 U' R U' R'
y U' R' F R F' R U' R'
U' L' U L F' L F L'
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R'
up to good a perm at 7 could've been sub 8
huge lockups and panicked cause i knew it was good
x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B2


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Mar 27, 2020)

I'm over here with an ao100 of 30.56 getting excited it's going to be <30sec soon which i'm not sure I've ever done before. Then...
solved the white cross with red and orange switched
inserted my first F2L pair with a bad cross
fixed the cross and ruined the pair
inserted another F2L pair in the wrong slot
hesitated during 2LOLL
executed the wrong Gperm during PLL and missed my AUF
53.81

panic set in and got the best of me...a disaster


----------



## ProStar (Mar 27, 2020)

EngineeringBrian said:


> I'm over here with an ao100 of 30.56 getting excited it's going to be <30sec soon which i'm not sure I've ever done before. Then...
> solved the white cross with red and orange switched
> inserted my first F2L pair with a bad cross
> fixed the cross and ruined the pair
> ...


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 28, 2020)

Well M2 U2 M2 fixes bad cross edges opposite.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Mar 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


>


thanks for sharing! lots of good tips and i find JPerms videos quite helpful usually. 



PetrusQuber said:


> Well M2 U2 M2 fixes bad cross edges opposite.


Thanks for the tip


----------



## Ayce (Mar 28, 2020)

At 12 seconds I get a Z Perm and then do the logically thing and do an H Perm and mess it up.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 28, 2020)

Ayce said:


> At 12 seconds I get a Z Perm and then do the logically thing and do an H Perm and mess it up.



It's even worse when you AUF it incorrectly so you do a Z-Perm and end with an H-Perm...


----------



## asacuber (Apr 21, 2020)

shoot 
Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-21
avg of 12: 1.69

Time List:
1. (0.72) F' R U' F' U2 F U F R' 
2. 1.35 U2 F R' F R F2 U2 R' U F' 
3. 3.56 R' U' R' U' F U R' U R2 
4. 1.30 U2 F' U' F U F2 U R2 U2 
5. 1.64 F R2 U' R U' F U R2 F 
6. 1.12 F U R' U R2 U' F R' U F2 
7. 1.27 U' F' R' F R' U' R U' R 
8. 1.61 U' R U2 F' U2 F' R' U2 F U' 
9. (5.59) F2 U R' F2 R F' R2 F' U2 F' 
10. 2.06 R2 U2 F R2 F' U' R2 U2 F2 
11. 1.39 U R' F R' F R' U' F2 R' 
12. 1.60 R U R F2 U' R F2 U2 R2 F'

3-5 should have been faster too


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (May 21, 2020)

Tried to superflip my V-cube 7x7 and messed up somewhere along the way. Now i have no choice but to just resolve the whole thing...it's not my favorite puzzle to turn, i hope i don't get arthritis along the way.


----------



## SpeedyCube (Sep 7, 2020)

Don’t you just hate it when —

- You drop the cube in the middle of a solve, and can’t find where you left off quickly.

- You’re brand new “speed cube” constantly locks up when moved with any amount of speed.

- You solve the cube only to find a corner twisted and now your cube looks perfect except for that one piece. It just happens to be the moment someone walks in and says “you missed a spot.”

- You break a record but it could’ve been faster because you accidentally hit the table and missed the timer button.

- You throw down the cube to stop the timer and realize you damaged the kitchen table... right before you have guests over. And they notice.

- You’re pretty sure you broke your record but will never know because, for some reason, the timer didn’t start.

- You’re learning a new algorithm that should work perfectly in this situation, but ends up messing up your cube because you did D’ instead of D half way though.


Anyone relate? Have any other things to add, LOL?


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 7, 2020)

SpeedyCube said:


> Don’t you just hate it when —
> 
> - You drop the cube in the middle of a solve, and can’t find where you left off quickly.
> 
> ...


There is a thread for this in off topic I think


----------



## SpeedyCube (Sep 7, 2020)

I just checked, and didn’t see it. Oh well, if the moderators feel it’s off topic (which I don’t think it is, as we've all done some of these things before) they can move it to whichever forum is appropriate.

I guess we can add to the list “Don’t you just hate it when you post something in the wrong forum?”


----------



## rubik2005 (Sep 8, 2020)

Well I just had an 8.64 PB fail... more details on my status


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Oct 5, 2020)

Dropped my Moyu 15x15 on a tile floor and it exploded into what seems like a million pieces. The core broke! It came with a spare core and luckily I believe I found all the pieces. We’ll see when I can carve out some time for an assembly marathon. Pretty bummed...


----------



## Owen Morrison (Oct 31, 2020)

So I was competing in 4x4 finals for an online comp, and I got a last layer skip without doing any influencing on the ll and got a pb by 2-3 seconds.



Obviously I was recording (or I thought I was) because it was the finals. But I can't actually see if my camera is recording because the screen broke. Turns out, it wasn't recording . Now I don't get to upload that to my yt or get a giftcard for the podium.

Scramble: F2 L B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R F2 R2 D2 B L' F L' F' U' R2 D' Rw2 U2 B' Rw2 F D' F U2 D2 Rw2 B' Rw2 U' Rw F R2 F2 R2 Uw Rw U2 F2 Rw Fw R


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 1, 2020)

i overlubed my cube with olive oil and now its everywhere in my cube
luckily olive oil hates soap so i put a little dry soap on each side and the oil is starting to get off.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Nov 1, 2020)

i sneezed during an a perm and if i didn't it'd be a pb


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 1, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> i sneezed during an a perm and if i didn't it'd be a pb


its because a perms make you sneeze lol


----------



## kubesolver (Aug 16, 2021)

__





WCA Regulations | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org






> The competitor must not reset the timer until both the competitor and the judge have signed the score sheet. Penalty: disqualification of the attempt (DNF), at the discretion of the judge.


At my first comp after COVID I competed in two 3x3 rounds. In both I reset the timer before signing the score sheet and in both cases it costed me approx. 1 second for the average. FML 

I guess I have to focus hard to reset the timer before the solve and not after the solve during practice.


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Sep 13, 2021)

The thread for ̶e̶a̶s̶y̶ ̶s̶a̶d̶ ̶f̶a̶c̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶a̶c̶t̶i̶o̶n̶ ̶p̶o̶i̶n̶t̶s̶ fails including singles, averages, pops and anything else.



Spoiler: Example



I've ruined 3 sub-10s with bad last layers



Spoiler: About a month ago (when I used CFOP)



2 move cross+1, good lookahead in F2L into A DOT CASE (I don't know full OLL), then a PLL skip. 10.xx (can't remember exactly what it was)





Spoiler: A few days ago



3 move planned eocross, insane lookahead and tps during f2l, sune, into... an E perm, which I recognised straight away. Luckily, I was training my PLL's early and had been practicing my E perm! But... during the second-last move, I had a pop. I fixed it quickly but still a 17.





Spoiler: Earlier



4 move planned eocross, 3 free pairs, sune, in 8 seconds:

*Omae wa mou shindeiru *

Na perm, one of the only 3 PLLs I can't sub-2:

*NANI*

11.67.


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 13, 2021)

4x4 PB fail

I was in the middle of oll and I had to do parity but I messed it up so I had to do edge pairing again. Then when I did f2l I realized I didn't do the last 2 edges so I did the alg, failed yet again.
Then I had to do edge pairing AGAIN, did parity correctly this time but got a v perm.

Ended up 2:40 or something.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 14, 2021)

DiamondGolem12 said:


> The thread for ̶e̶a̶s̶y̶ ̶s̶a̶d̶ ̶f̶a̶c̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶a̶c̶t̶i̶o̶n̶ ̶p̶o̶i̶n̶t̶s̶ fails including singles, averages, pops and anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Learn full OLL pls


----------



## HD Truong Giang (Sep 14, 2021)

I've ruined 3 sub-8 solves, all of them are all of OLL 1 and Nb Perm and lock-up, result: 14:xx, 12:xx, 15:xx.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Sep 14, 2021)

I've messed up a... pretty easy 3x3 scramble. Pretty easy cross to OLL, PLL was a Gd Perm, messed it up and back to F2L.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 14, 2021)

2x2 OH PB fail.
just missed 0.001 seconds.
PB: 11.80.
Fail: 11.81.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 14, 2021)

I was going to get a sub 1 V Perm and my cube pops... this has happened to me at least 20 times


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 15, 2021)

My 2x2 popped and that made me get 13.321

In the middle of doing EO in ZZ, I suddenly forgot what to do. That ended up with 1:24.355.


----------



## White KB (Sep 16, 2021)

This one time, I ate a cake, but then realized that it hadn't been baked in the oven yet. It looked pretty UNSUSPECTING, but I guess this CAKE gave me FOOD POISONING. Moral of the Story: Always check to be sure that your cake is COOKED before you EAT it.

I got a good FMC PB 2 years ago (35 moves), and it seemed fine, but when I checked the solution a few months later, I found that I had written the wrong moves and it didn't end up solved. Then I had to change my PB to a verified solution. 

EDIT: In case you were wondering, the cake is a lie.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Sep 16, 2021)

DiamondGolem12 said:


> The thread for ̶e̶a̶s̶y̶ ̶s̶a̶d̶ ̶f̶a̶c̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶a̶c̶t̶i̶o̶n̶ ̶p̶o̶i̶n̶t̶s̶ fails including singles, averages, pops and anything else.


Did someone say...

*easy laughing face reaction points???*


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 16, 2021)

Once someone I knew started a thread to talk about our failures but then this one guy started laughing at everything we said.


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 16, 2021)

HD Truong Giang said:


> I've ruined 3 sub-8 solves, all of them are all of OLL 1 and Nb Perm and lock-up, result: 14:xx, 12:xx, 15:xx.


There are only 4 OLLCP cases learn them (I know the OLLCP cases + the pure OLL)


----------



## White KB (Sep 16, 2021)

Ayyyy the fails thread got moved


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 17, 2021)

White KB said:


> Ayyyy the fails thread got moved


its my fault lol sorry, i was the last reply as always lol


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 17, 2021)

Skewb fell and lost one corner piece.
Don't worry I found it under my table.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Sep 17, 2021)

Cubing inside Math Book (2 years ago), dad saw it and pop goes the weasel.


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 18, 2021)

People learning how to solve 3x3 from me in college, only to later try to impress girls with their new found skill smh.


----------



## SUCubing (Oct 22, 2021)

I was actually trying to get a sub 7 2x2 ao5


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 22, 2021)

If it just wasn't for that +2...


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 3, 2022)

Not sub10ing an easy scramble from the easy/weird/exquisite scrambles thread  sadje


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 3, 2022)

A while back I got an Nb perm on sub-7 pace. I locked up a lot. Got 8.53. FML


----------



## Garf (May 3, 2022)

Whatever happened here. Poor guy


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 3, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Whatever happened here. Poor guy


yooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Cuban_Cuber (May 3, 2022)

This happened to me a few days ago. I stumbled upon this thread and thought I might post it here.


----------



## CornerTwisted (Sep 11, 2022)

CStimer reset -_-
It got wiped of all 30k+ solves, mostly 2x2. Is there a way to get my solves back??


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 11, 2022)

No. Unless you have a backup.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 12, 2022)

I have learned to export my solves every night, thanks to @Luke Solves Cubes


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Sep 12, 2022)

CornerTwisted said:


> It got wiped of all 30k+ solves, mostly 2x2. Is there a way to get my solves back??


I export all of my times every day to my WCA account. You can do that to your WCA or google account but I just do it to my WCA as it is easier to get on other devices. alternatively you can export them to a file, but doing that everyday can take some space up on your computer and doing that to your WCA or google account doesn't use storage. so I would recommend exporting them to either your WCA account or Google account.


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 12, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> but doing that everyday can slow your computer


????
no???????


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 12, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> I export all of my times every day to my WCA account. You can do that to your WCA or google account but I just do it to my WCA as it is easier to get on other devices. alternatively you can export them to a file, but doing that everyday can slow your computer so I would recommend exporting them to either y our WCA account or Google account.


I have around 5k solves in total and the backup is only 2 MB. Even if the files are big it won't slow your computer. Dunno where you got that piece of info lol


----------



## Swamp347 (Sep 12, 2022)

I personally upload mine just to their server and use my password for my google account.


----------



## Garf (Sep 12, 2022)

Not really related to cubing, but during my hardcore world, I was mining around lava. I had just found a skelly spawner, a few hours after finding a spider spawner and a zombie spawner. I was wanting to check the area for resources when a creeper fell down right in front of me and exploded in my face, killing me and ending my world. FML


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 12, 2022)

Garf said:


> Not really related to cubing, but during my hardcore world, I was mining around lava. I had just found a skelly spawner, a few hours after finding a spider spawner and a zombie spawner. I was wanting to check the area for resources when a creeper fell down right in front of me and exploded in my face, killing me and ending my world. FML


lol I have a hardcore world with a lot of farms and full netherite. This is why you always need a bucket of water in your hotbar.


----------



## Garf (Sep 12, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> lol I have a hardcore world with a lot of farms and full netherite. This is why you always need a bucket of water in your hotbar.


Yeah, it was in in inventory, along with my sword I believe.


----------



## NetherCubing (Sep 12, 2022)

CornerTwisted said:


> CStimer reset -_-
> It got wiped of all 30k+ solves, mostly 2x2. Is there a way to get my solves back??


The same thing happened to me with cstimer even after exporting my solves. I had to switch to a different timer called cubedesk


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Sep 12, 2022)

NetherCubing said:


> The same thing happened to me with cstimer even after exporting my solves. I had to switch to a different timer called cubedesk


I would recommend (if you wanted to use cstimer again, or to anyone here really) that you export to _file _every so often (maybe every 1000 solves), and to server after each session (you just click one button, and it can be really helpful).


----------



## NetherCubing (Sep 12, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> I would recommend (if you wanted to use cstimer again, or to anyone here really) that you export to _file _every so often (maybe every 1000 solves), and to server after each session (you just click one button, and it can be really helpful).


I exported every time before I left the website, I dont know what happened lol


----------

